# Tell The Truth



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

merry christmas. :hb



oh and truth: Evolution is a ******.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Happy Christmas, lads! 

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Goodbye old TTT :$

Merry christmas and all that jazz though to everyone :hb


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Truth: :clap Magic fooled the fuck out of me. 10/10 

Still a frigger thou. :dance


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

making a page one appearance :banderas


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Jolly obby said:


> making a page on appearance :banderas


Page on appearance


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Truth: Conflicted on just how apathetic I really am that it's Christmas Day in 57 minutes


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh you can all sod off if you think i'mma let TTT descend into this 'gif in every post' horseshit. You have been warned.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: SI is a bad muthafucka


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:leslie, my truck got totaled.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DES LYNAM'S CHESTNUTS ON AN OPEN FIRE said:


> Oh you can all sod off if you think i'mma let TTT descend into this 'gif in every post' horseshit. You have been warned.


You were the last of a dying breed. Give it time, it has only just begun :banderas

warning accepted thou. :side:


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Got some fresh looking clothes for christmas.

Gonna be looking fly today :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

more circle jerkin in a spam thread just b/c


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Lady Gaga :jay


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

man aliens finally visited earth? :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

HEAT MAGNET


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

I miss the old thread


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

The fucking drones at the boxing day sales yesterday. So much fucking :floyd1


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

BIG MO's XXXmas Chatline said:


> I miss the old thread



leave the memories alone

christmas was a load of fun. I didn't realise Bulmers did a black cherry cider but my da was a star for getting 12 of them in.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

oh hey shep


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

why'd the old thread get straight up deleted :sad:


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Evilution


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Hayley's Xmas Ecstasy said:


> oh hey shep


howdy


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

I miss the old thread already.



Scrooge McCock said:


> :leslie, my truck got totaled.


:mark: You're using the sig I made you again. I mean...sorry about your truck :waffle


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

KURT ANGLE DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> howdy


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

hows the holidays ring general?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

A-ok. Happy w/my gifts, glad everyone else in my family is chipper. Good things all around. Loads better than last year's gloomy affair. Although, there's no CGM goods to be shared. Other than that post I made in the celebs thread. So I changed that, actually. Merry Christmas to us all. Deviants need joy too. I feel a nosebleed coming on.

How's about you?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Plenty excited/pumped for the new years period. Should be amazing.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Le Père Noël said:


> The fucking drones at the boxing day sales yesterday. So much fucking :floyd1


Pick up any baaahhhhhhgainnns?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

TAR said:


> Pick up any baaahhhhhhgainnns?


I was working man unk3







































Managed to buy some fly shit online when I got home though :mk1charlie3


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah same, I did a half day at work for Boxing Day.

Just had to fill stock and tidy the store, it was total chaos all day apparently.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Evolution said:


> Truth: SI is a bad muthafucka


Let it be known my notorious cruelty is not reserved to my actions towards a lonesome sheep in a field.

How was everyone's christmas then? Mine was tickety-boo tbh, got what I wanted and drank far too much considering nobody else in my family was exceeding a snail's pace when it came to alcohol. Maybe I am the black sheep of the family (ooooooooh sheep, wait what?) after all. Had two massive FUCK OFF roast dinners which were heavenly, and it's great to see my little nieces (6, 4 and 3 respectively) just light up at Christmas because of all the presents they get: makes it all worthwhile.

I didn't get an inflatable sheep (for scientific purposes guys) though, so apparently I was bad this year. Must have been the time I said DualShock deserved Michael Barrymore as a lifeguard. Sigh.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

My christmas was good.

My cousin got quite hammered and climbed onto the shed and did a bomb in the pool. Auntie was major pissed at him :lol

I think he wins this Christmas gathering :kanye


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I think reDREDD's cousin had a bombing incident as well ironically, only his was in Kuwait.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I won't be getting holiday shitfaced until Sunday b/c of American traditions while watching the final week of Football. This includes a beer the moment I wake up. Fun w/the whole family!

SI, idc how busy you are, lad. Regal vs Cesaro happened. Cal posted it. Watch if you haven't. I did my job.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

I knew I'd forget to do something last night when I was super high. Fuck.


Hopefully I remember later tonight. Was it everything you'd hoped (actually don't answer that)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

......

^Hope I didn't spoil too much right there.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Dick.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

</3


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

The Primer said:


> SI, idc how busy you are, lad. Regal vs Cesaro happened. Cal posted it. Watch if you haven't. I did my job.



somebody hook a brotha up plz


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Hanoi :- http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x18vll1_regal-vs-cesaro-nxt-25-12-2013_sport?search_algo=2

It's on my radar Cody. Been working through WWE 2013 the last few days, namely September onwards. Seen the Rhodes Family/Shield Battleground tag, in addition to Bryan/Reigns from Raw and the closing angle of the roster fighting the Authority. Still an abundance of matches I've yet to see though


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

x18vll1

:hb

SI, making me look bad w/his reply. Didn't know you've missed all those too. Nearly every Goldust match is worth a look. Not like you're surprised, but my stars. Is he fabulous right now. Luke Harper too. :mark:


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

^muchas, muchas gracias (Y)

edit - x2


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Wait, you can embed dailymotion videos? Holy fuck. I always thought that was restricted to youtube alone. Oh, the many months wasted.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

what the hell dailymotion tags

darn it segunda


it's definitely recent b/c people have been asking for it for ages. i thought it wasn't possible tho


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It happened like...maybe a few days ago. Super new & shiny.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

shiny stuff is the best


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

The Primer said:


> SI, making me look bad w/his reply. Didn't know you've missed all those too. Nearly every Goldust match is worth a look. Not like you're surprised, but my stars. Is he fabulous right now. Luke Harper too. :mark:


Yeah I've pretty much bookmarked every Goldust match, be it singles or tag to watch. Also made a note to watch the Cesaro/Cena six man tags on Smackdown & Raw, Bryan vs The Shield/Wyatts, Cesaro's under the radar NXT matches, Hero/Harper from NXT & Cesaro/Sheamus from earlier in the year. Pretty much using WKO also as a source for what to look for on TV and PPV.

Also, what a glorious rep from Seabs. Thoughts on Alpha Papa?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm happy to know Shep is easily distracted.

SI, you think any actual exceptional singles matches from Dean Ambrose are worth your time? He had two vs Punk (1st on SD, 2nd on the follow up RAW) & they're really swell. Actually gave Ambrose the chance to work, instead of being reduced to rest holds.

omg @ Show/Rhodes Bros vs Shield & Danielson/Rhodes Bros vs Wyatt Family six man tags. Unreal.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah I heard about those two, will give them a watch because Ambrose can flourish in longer matches (as oppposed to time-restricted matches where he struggles to exceed 'solid') and it'll be interesting to see how he works with Punk. I think Rhodes Family/Shield NO DQ is the next highly pimped match on my watchlist going by the timeline, as I just finished BattleGround the other night.

I also heard Bryan/Orton had their best match on a recent Raw? I haven't the heart to watch the PPV matches after hearing the collective apathy towards their matches, but I'll keep an eye out for that one.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

WOOLCOCK said:


> Yeah I've pretty much bookmarked every Goldust match, be it singles or tag to watch. Also made a note to watch the Cesaro/Cena six man tags on Smackdown & Raw, Bryan vs The Shield/Wyatts, Cesaro's under the radar NXT matches, Hero/Harper from NXT & Cesaro/Sheamus from earlier in the year. Pretty much using WKO also as a source for what to look for on TV and PPV.
> 
> Also, what a glorious rep from Seabs. Thoughts on Alpha Papa?


*It's amazing. Had that song in my head ever since Xmas Day. Gonna watch it again at the weekend. Been watching the Knowing Me Knowing You's today. Bliss.*


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

The Primer said:


> x18vll1
> 
> :hb
> 
> SI, making me look bad w/his reply. Didn't know you've missed all those too. Nearly every Goldust match is worth a look. Not like you're surprised, but my stars. Is he fabulous right now. Luke Harper too. :mark:


Thoroughly enjoyed that match. I think I'm gonna pimp it on my sig, more people need to watch it.

- - - - -

If I made Cody as a CAW, I would make this his Theme Song: :dance






I bought WWE2K14 yesterday after saying I wouldn't do so. It was $20 off and quite a few of my friends play it so...why not?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *It's amazing. Had that song in my head ever since Xmas Day. Gonna watch it again at the weekend. Been watching the Knowing Me Knowing You's today. Bliss.*


:

I was a little anxious in the cinema if only because so many TV shows generally struggle to achieve the same critical acclaim when transitioning to the cinema. Films like The Inbetweeners have their moments, but at the same time the transition to cinema does feel oddly different and with something like AP that obviously ended years before the film release, I just had slight concerns it would be 'ok', but not great. I'd happily say though it ranks up there as a fine coup for the series and something that would have made a great three part/extended Christmas special. I was in tears throughout the majority of it, and it was just a very well done film which catered to fans of the TV series and did a thoroughly good job.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Alpha Papa is glorious. Seabs' usertitle is glorious.



The Primer said:


> I'm happy to know Shep is easily distracted.


If this is a recent discovery by you then I'm disappointed. I thought I made this super obvious by now. It's a wonder I did that one debate that one time


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

WOOLCOCK said:


> Yeah I heard about those two, will give them a watch because Ambrose can flourish in longer matches (as oppposed to time-restricted matches where he struggles to exceed 'solid') and it'll be interesting to see how he works with Punk. I think Rhodes Family/Shield NO DQ is the next highly pimped match on my watchlist going by the timeline, as I just finished BattleGround the other night.
> 
> I also heard Bryan/Orton had their best match on a recent Raw? I haven't the heart to watch the PPV matches after hearing the collective apathy towards their matches, but I'll keep an eye out for that one.


No DQ is insane. You know what is else? The six man tag that follows that RAW match on the Smackdown that week. Danielson & Rhodes bros vs Shield. It's probably the most overlooked Shield match on the year. A sub-ten minute sprint that is booming.

Danielson vs Orton is awesome. Like honestly, it surprisingly is. FINALLY reached the level you wanted to. Up to their point all of their matches - TV & PPV - were nothing more than solid. If not poor. That match on RAW had everything cooking. I watched it drunk on the original live airing and even then I knew it was something special. Rewatch held up. Basically one of only two Orton matches worth seeing on the year. Other being vs Goldust.



Shepard said:


> If this is a recent discovery by you then I'm disappointed. I thought I made this super obvious by now. It's a wonder I did that one debate that one time


tbhayley, I never bothered w/noticing this trait on you. Mostly stuck w/young & adventurous. Plus, you have a stronger desire to not be a bum. You know, someone like myself.



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Thoroughly enjoyed that match. I think I'm gonna pimp it on my sig, more people need to watch it.
> 
> - - - - -
> 
> ...


Fan-fucking-tastic. 

Spot on, good sir.

if you looked at the card, I want Wrestle Kingdom predictions from you. _(snazzy avatar inspired me)_


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I scrolled down at first and thought that linked video was from The Venture Bros. initially. I do hope that surfaces again sometime soon, a multi year break might be the end of me.

Archer in January though :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I still haven't finished The Venture Bros. last season. :hayley2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

no more fucked up usernames. i know who everyone is again. :hb


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

maybe its more prominent in sections where i have to do stuff like that one time i told cody id make a list and didnt and those times in mafia where i said i'd update the records or do a new beginners guide or do some awards and then i saw something shiny and interesting or got pissed/some other form of wasted

i hate it when i make a post responding to one above me so i dont have to quote it then it gets RUINED when i post

also i totally wrote that top part thinking it was a response to WOOLCOCK instead of cody. idk how i got that mixed up

id be totally fine with being a bum if it means i get to have a SICK BEARD


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

The Primer said:


> I still haven't finished The Venture Bros. last season. :hayley2


You dick. I'd elaborate further, but I'm currently months behind on ploughing through the films dear blarg was kind enough to compile for me. This is what happens when you place your faith in a tosspot :$



Showtime said:


> no more fucked up usernames. i know who everyone is again. :hb


I'm changing my name to Trecera Caida soon though. Thought I'd warn you in advance.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

looks like this is goodbye then, woolcock. it's been nice talking to you.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Showtime said:


> no more fucked up usernames. i know who everyone is again. :hb


says the guy with 17 different usernames huh WESSON


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Showtime said:


> looks like this is goodbye then, woolcock. it's been nice talking to you.


I really want to believe this and smile, but I get the impending feeling this was a devious act of sarcasm on your part sir.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

if getting rid of me was that easy then everyone would have already done something similar, woolcock. 8*D



Shepard said:


> says the guy with 17 different usernames huh WESSON


the fact this isn't an exaggeration and instead a lower number than what I've had is very amusing to me. 


but it's not my fault. :kobe4


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Shepard said:


> maybe its more prominent in sections where i have to do stuff like that one time i told cody id make a list and didnt and those times in mafia where i said i'd update the records or do a new beginners guide or do some awards and then i saw something shiny and interesting or got pissed/some other form of wasted
> 
> i hate it when i make a post responding to one above me so i dont have to quote it then it gets RUINED when i post
> 
> ...


I never made a list either. We're one in the same there. Did you ever think you mapped out a selection for the top 25 or nah? b/c I kind of have a grasp on some matches for the list.

Beards are awful tho. Well, nevermind. They're not for me. I'm pro anti-facial hair these days. Apparently that aids w/the androgynous ways I like. Your babyface w/a beard could be something else.



WOOLCOCK said:


> You dick. I'd elaborate further, but I'm currently months behind on ploughing through the films dear blarg was kind enough to compile for me. This is what happens when you place your faith in a tosspot :$
> 
> 
> 
> I'm changing my name to Trecera Caida soon though. Thought I'd warn you in advance.


I'll see if I can just pirate the whole fecking season instead of watching episode by episode on this _(slightly)_ annoying streaming site. I should have just recorded them as they aired but I forgot. Awful. I'm still leaving blarg in the dust w/his ONE movie rec for me. Kind of funny in a masochistic sort of way.

holy shit if you really do change your name to that, btw. *La Parka's Trecera Caida Bloodbath* would also work for me. Just saying.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

i didn't even do that, i think i got distracted by my gamecube or something

in fairness i really like my gamecube


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

The Primer said:


> Fan-fucking-tastic.
> 
> Spot on, good sir.














> if you looked at the card, I want Wrestle Kingdom predictions from you. _(snazzy avatar inspired me)_


I haven't seen the card yet, will have to get back to you on that. My new avatar symbolizes that I'm going to get back into the swing of things with NJPW. The journey starts now.

*First stop*: 2013 Kizuna Rd.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I really should have joined the site as Primera Caida and then changed my name each year to the next level. Your Primera Caida evolved into a Segunda Caida (or Gaida as some people would have you believe).

I pretty much always use stream sites tbf, though 1Channel has gone arse over tit for a while so I'm relying on a couple of places which is never nice.

*La Parka's Trecera Caida Bloodbath* is a gem of an idea tbf and I tip my hat to you for it.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> I haven't seen the card yet, will have to get back to you on that. My new avatar symbolizes that I'm going to get back into the swing of things with NJPW. The journey starts now.
> 
> *First stop*: 2013 Kizuna Rd.


1/4. SOON. although, I'm rather pissy. My XWT account just got canned recently. Which is ass. I was seeding. I think. idk that shit still. Which means I'm gonna have to scowl hard to find it. Not to mention avoiding spoilers big time. I'm gonna see this immediately though. Look forward to it more than WM these days. Card is legit. You might be wow'ed by something once you see it. Honestly, I'm not too surprised.

Kizuna Road Akita is such a strong show. However, I was a tad underwhelmed by Okada vs Devitt. Like, it was good. But not as good as you would want to think. Nakamura vs Sombra, Suzuki vs Ishii, Nagata vs Sakuraba, & Naito vs Tanaka all > imo. But those were fabulous so that's hardly a curve to be upset by. Oh, yeah, and the opener is great too.



WOOLCOCK said:


> I really should have joined the site as Primera Caida and then changed my name each year to the next level. Your Primera Caida evolved into a Segunda Caida (or Gaida as some people would have you believe).
> 
> I pretty much always use stream sites tbf, though 1Channel has gone arse over tit for a while so I'm relying on a couple of places which is never nice.
> 
> *La Parka's Trecera Caida Bloodbath* is a gem of an idea tbf and I tip my hat to you for it.


Remember you pitching that idea before. Genius. I still say you should try it eventually.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

You guys are going to name your kids the most fucked up shit. I don't know anyone else in my life that thinks names of any sort that are 20 characters long(and practically a sentence) are a good idea. :drake1


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

If the character limit permitted me to change my name to Monsour Al Zahrani: Yummy Yummy Yummy (Homeland reference if you don't watch the show) I would oblige in a heartbeat.

Creativity is the name of the game, 'ol Magic.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Cody's probably going to take a very strong interest in his kids school life once he hits high school.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

As will any parent once their child enters High School and so happens to live in the vicinity of one Mr. WAGG


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Have you seen *American Beauty*?

Yeah, THAT.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey Cody, is Chloe Grace Moretz still sporting a chin that could rival Brooke Tessmacher's?


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Man Tessmacher had a match with Velvet the other week and i have no idea if it was good (it clearly was considering who's involved) but someone gif'd like all the parts that mattered and it was the best.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

That match seemed to resemble an audition by both girls for that creepy 'wrestling homevideos' thing Lacey Von Erich was doing not long after leaving TNA.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

WOOLCOCK said:


> Hey Cody, is Chloe Grace Moretz still sporting a chin that could rival Brooke Tessmacher's?


That's like asking if Prof. Ian Duncan wants to get hit in the face with a fist full of quarters again.

8*D


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

isn't he COMING BACK:mark:


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

The Primer said:


> That's like asking if Prof. Ian Duncan wants to get hit in the face with a fist full of quarters again.
> 
> 8*D


Nothing an impromptu rap and a nice cup of coffee whilst admiring his well endowed penis wouldn't solve.


edit: I believe that is the word on the street Shep. Sure someone said as much (StoneColdJedi?) in the John Oliver thread in the Entertainment Section.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

SI, you won the voice recorder fad when you busted out the rap in the chatbox.

Show needs him back w/all the blows to the cast they've lost. Pierce & now Troy. C'mon. No more needs to go. Well, Shirley can. 

Ian Duncan, please.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0xPQhL1mWC1 

Described as the best ten seconds of my life not spent with a woman.

He'd be a valued addition to the cast tbhayley. John Oliver is a great hand and Duncan was always a well versed character who could be utilised in many scenarios to produce some comedy gold. The loss of Troy will especially hurt the show to a degree, but with Harmon back there may yet be life left in Community. Here's to hoping.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Ian Duncan is coming back.


I can't see season 5 being too good without Troy though. He was my second favorite character and him/Abed had the BEST chemistry. And it's going to all be ruined after episode 5. :batista3


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Troy is probably my favourite character too, with Glover certainly my favourite actor on the show with only Jim Rash and Alison Brie coming close. Even when he didn't have the one liners, Glover always brought something comical to Troy through his mannerisms or even the way he'd deliver a certain line. He had that childlike naivety that made Troy so hilarious in addition to really shining with Abed. I still laugh hysterically whenever I see the gif of Troy jumping over the lifeless body of Jeff's law colleague in his office.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:lmao

Too much.

Gonna have to pop in season one eventually and get the Duncan fix up to speed. I need to own all the other seasons already. At least two. Two is pinnacle of the series.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I've rewatched all the episodes(except season 4, fuck that) 3 times already. :lelbron


Probably why I suck at starting other shows. 


Oh the WIRE is amazing too. So happy I started watching that. :mark:


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Sup Mozza


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

TRAITORLUTION didn't inform me there was a new thread. Typical Canadian.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Seen seasons one & two of Community way too many times as it is. but I <3 'em so I can't stop. Almost forget what's on the other seasons following thanks to this. Some classic Dean moments & other goodies.

oh, and Dean = best, for this guy. :dean


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

currently sitting at 9999 points of rep :hmm:

Pierce > Troy > Jeff > Leonard > Dean IMHO



Showtime said:


> Oh the WIRE is amazing too. So happy I started watching that. :mark:


YES

what season are you in?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Anna Karina looks at you stunned for being such a WHORE.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm almost done season 1 now. Hopefully I'll get through it in the night. It's harder to watch dramas than comedies as you actually have to pay full attention otherwise you MISS shit. I'm bad at paying full attention. :side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Quit being Mary Jane Holland and that might help.

b/c that's my job.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

oh hey magic WE WON A GAME


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Showtime said:


> I'm almost done season 1 now. Hopefully I'll get through it in the night. It's harder to watch dramas than comedies as you actually have to pay full attention otherwise you MISS shit. I'm bad at paying full attention. :side:


Stick with it once you get started on season two. Has a rough start but it turned out to be the second best season of the show behind four IMO.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ah. Neglected. I was pretty proud, too.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

This new thread is fancy pants.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

look at my avy and tell me that ***** doesn't look like :westbrook2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Obligatory YEEOOHHHH!, KLEE.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

MUST. FUCKING. BUY.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I shudder at the shipping prices IF only available internationally, but it'll be so worthwhile.


----------



## HJ23 (Dec 26, 2013)

I want some steak right now


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Magic said:


> look at my avy and tell me that ***** doesn't look like :westbrook2


That ***** don't look like :westbrook2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

:kobe


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

:hendo


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Might be my new favorite youtube clip. I find this endlessly amusing.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:cgm


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

ROUSEY


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Location: LUCKOPOLIS


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I should really change that from my MAGIC days.

Good times.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I wouldn't want to be confused with Magic at all.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

IMO

^^^


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> I wouldn't want to be confused with Magic at all.


Better than being confused with Cody..... by the Cops.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

BkB Hulk said:


> I wouldn't want to be confused with Magic at all.



Meany.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Cody's such a nice guy that they'd just let him go.

Shep, we're not on speaking terms until you stop dissing THE DOSS (or dossing THE DOSS :sparker).


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:hayley3


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

BkB Hulk said:


> Cody's such a nice guy that they'd just let him go.
> 
> Shep, we're not on speaking terms until you stop dissing THE DOSS (or dossing THE DOSS :sparker).



Is it okay if I diss everything but his BOSS (DOSS) facial hair


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

If you continue to doss THE DOSS then he won't show what a doss he is in the magic week of DOSS.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

What if I can't wait that long for him to be DOSS


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Doss doss doss doss doss.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Dosser.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:wilkins


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

NSFW this video BTW filmed in my city..






Proper cringe and badly shit but w.e

http://youtu.be/Ida5tdWYZRs?t=14m54s


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

2014 here now, happy new year lids. 

Hope you all have a good one. x


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

ROUSEY


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Parks and Recreation or Rashida and Aubrey fans should enjoy this.






"That's not ass, that's BURGER KING~!" :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'd watch if I wasn't too focused atm on hating Michael Elgin or all the other reasons why I feel the state of US indie wrestling is dire these days.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

sup ya'll


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*NEW NIGHTMARE*, Kenny.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

will watch very soon CODY :cena


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:mark:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

The Primer said:


> ROUSEY


<3


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Which of you is this?

http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1u75hh/i_am_the_guy_with_two_penises_ama/


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Wonder if he's ever dp'd a chick by himself.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

ROUSEY said:


> <3


skaaaaaadoosh


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

The Primer said:


> skaaaaaadoosh


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

MAH GOODNESS


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

That's the ultimate shocker.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

haribo said:


> Which of you is this?
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1u75hh/i_am_the_guy_with_two_penises_ama/


Was truly the best AMA ever.

That guy is like a sexual god.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*has a new name

Edit: Aaargh. Thought this was 2008 and got the wrong thread.*


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

thought this was 2008 and got the wrong thread



wait


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Join Date: Apr 2011

:side:

I'd like to apologise to McQueen in advance too. Forgive me father for I have sinned.

Thanks for the sig btw Mozza. Top notch photography. Your portfolio is expanding nicely. *


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm from the future. The 2008 future anyway.


Did you see COMMUNITY (just watched the first two episodes again b/c uni work is super depressing)


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yeah. Good not great but easily better than "the gas leak year". MIKE being MIKE was the best part. I'm back to spending all day doing Uni work again for 3 weeks with mini comfort breaks here and there. I hate it. I haven't watched any non-WWE wrestling since like October *


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

I enjoyed all the cage stuff. Was in stitches the first time round.

I've got a deadline on monday, then a couple days off (and the semi final) before then 2 weeks straight on dissertation proposals. Yaaay.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *Join Date: Apr 2011
> 
> :side:
> 
> ...


Not only am I aiming for Best GFX member 2014, I'm also going for best photographer 2014. :hb


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

DEAD JEDI PIERCE


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Shepard said:


> I enjoyed all the cage stuff. Was in stitches the first time round.
> 
> I've got a deadline on monday, then a couple days off (and the semi final) before then 2 weeks straight on dissertation proposals. Yaaay.


*I'm seriously considering Nicolas Cage: Good or Bad for a topic on the next TDL Card.*


ROUSEY said:


> Not only am I aiming for Best GFX member 2014, I'm also going for best photographer 2014. :hb


*I'd say you're off to an impressive start.*


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

ROUSEY said:


> Not only am I aiming for Best GFX member 2014, I'm also going for best photographer 2014. :hb


Can we have a 'WF's 2014 Has Been' category? I'd like to win that at least when Mozza takes over the GFX


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*You can win 2014 Loser of Seabs' Heart :jlc*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

ROUSEY 4 GFX MOD :hb 

BTW, Champ. Been waiting for you to get on, hope you liked your rep.  x


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *You can win 2014 Loser of Seabs' Heart :jlc*












It's all starting to fall apart...



ROUSEY said:


> ROUSEY 4 GFX MOD :hb
> 
> BTW, Champ. Been waiting for you to get on, hope you liked your rep.  x


:lmao Loved it. My brother heard it and he asked for context, so I explained and he got a good chuckle out of it.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*I'm sorry.








*_


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *I'm seriously considering Nicolas Cage: Good or Bad for a topic on the next TDL Card.*


PLZ.

ban for anyone trying to argue Bad.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

have you ever been dragged to the sidewalk and beaten till you PISSED... BLOOD!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> :lmao Loved it. My brother heard it and he asked for context, so I explained and he got a good chuckle out of it.


Even your brother is falling for my accent. Lord have mercy on the females in the Champ household when I roll into town. :yum:


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

ROUSEY said:


> Even your brother is falling for my accent. Lord have mercy on the females in the Champ household when I roll into town. :yum:


I hope I stumble upon a story of the notorious Marty Martinez being apprehended in Canada after a series of vandalism against taxis. I'm sure there'll be a lovers tiff when CHAMP breaks his tooth biting into some chocolate having forgotten your storage habits.

Btw CHAMP, would you be able to possibly resize some gifs for me to fit within avy regulations in the near future?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WOOLCOCK, TLK & I have determined that your friend Chris looks like a creepy serial killer who should be wearing clown makeup and holding a bloody knife in one hand and jerking off in the other based on that NYE picture you were in that was posted.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

McQueen said:


> WOOLCOCK, TLK & I have determined that your friend Chris looks like a creepy serial killer who should be wearing clown makeup and holding a bloody knife in one hand and jerking off in the other based on that NYE picture you were in that was posted.


Which one was that? There were a few, but I wouldn't disagree.

He's probably the oddest lad I've ever met. He's sound in that he'll go above and beyond for you when the chips are down, but fuck me is he obsessed with being in control and he's worryingly immature. He tries to scrounge and have meals paid for him on the guarantee he'll pay you back later, but it wears thin since I've never asked him in five years for any drink/meal to be paid for me by him, whereas if he can he'll always 'get you back later'. He's had a bit of a falling out with me this past weekend to because I didn't go down to bangor for a 'house warming' (he's on his 4th house already since september, so he can fuck off thinking it's anything special to be in this new place). He made the argument that others had travelled down, but I honestly just didn't fancy it and I've gone down to Bangor/St Helens and anywhere (even for one night) too many times in the past to be pulled up on wanting to not show my face for one time. He's also woefully poor at banter as he can't help but dish it out, but throw a little back and he'll be a moody bastard the entire evening and it's annoying to know I could personally embarrass him the minute he goes too far with comments about me/my family (of which he has come agonisingly close on several occasions), only I wouldn't because despite being a prick at the best of times, anything I COULD say would be well beyond what he throws out.

He also has probably the saddest collection of 'recurring jokes' I've encountered and has a real sad obsession with Little Britain and other shows that he bigs up that honestly aren't as good as he tries to make out. Like I said, he's sound in so many ways but there are too many times I get the impression I wouldn't miss him if I didn't speak to him for months.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Give Champ a picture of him and put clown makeup on his face.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

WOOLCOCK said:


> I hope I stumble upon a story of the notorious Marty Martinez being apprehended in Canada after a series of vandalism against taxis. I'm sure there'll be a lovers tiff when CHAMP breaks his tooth biting into some chocolate having forgotten your storage habits.


I want to reply to this in a sensible manner and have a splendid conversation with you but deep down I just want to say this.



Spoiler



STUCK WITH MOYES LOL SWANSEA LOLCHESTERUNITED LEELEOELOELELELELLELOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

It's OK, we've got a second chance to beat them at home next week :moyes2


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

ROUSEY said:


> I want to reply to this in a sensible manner and have a splendid conversation with you but deep down I just want to say this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disappointed you didn't utilise your stellar artwork to convey this message. Poor show.

Btw did you know that in his youth football days, Alex was the only player to be booked in the dressing room for 'coming in from behind'?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *has a new name
> 
> Edit: Aaargh. Thought this was 2008 and got the wrong thread.*


Tell the truth: this got a good belly laugh out of me.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I find it hard to believe Moz could photograph JLC and not make creepy advances (if he was wearing shorts he'd probably do a Seabs in a pool in Bilbao and drop them in front of the first women he sees, Kym Marsh was not amused so I hear), especially based on his consistent pursuit of the female contingent (that haven't already been outed as having a cock) on here.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Seabs said:


> _*I'm sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't stay mad at that face, or Rachel's or Frankie's. You sly devil.



WOOLCOCK said:


> Btw CHAMP, would you be able to possibly resize some gifs for me to fit within avy regulations in the near future?


PM them to me and I will do my best, good sir.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It's JLC's voice that's the real high point, tbhayley.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Truth: Tim Horton's Turkey Bacon Club is some good shit. :yum:


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> PM them to me and I will do my best, good sir.


Will do, much appreeesh :hb



Prime Evil said:


> It's JLC's voice that's the real high point, tbhayley.


You are the absolute worst.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

whats up everyone and the sheep shagger?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

WOOLCOCK said:


> You are the absolute worst.


I'm glad this is making the rounds.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Seabs said:


> *I'm seriously considering Nicolas Cage: Good or Bad for a topic on the next TDL Card.*
> 
> 
> *I'd say you're off to an impressive start.*


pls do.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Credit it ChanpviaDQ


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

it will be forever credited by chanpviaDQ


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Okay Seabs/Cody, Chanp needs a link to Wrestle Kingdom 8. I'm not going to the Puro Thread for fear of spoilers and I'm too lazy to search online :kobe3


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Okay Seabs/Cody, Chanp needs a link to Wrestle Kingdom 8. I'm not going to the Puro Thread for fear of spoilers and I'm too lazy to search online :kobe3


I've got a boss torrent link at home for a russian site. 

I've only got Nakamura/Tana to watch so NO SPOILZ PLS.

Would you like me to send the link Chanp? I'll be home for lunch in 1 1/2 hours. 

*TRUTH: Being back at work sucks giant donkey scrotum.*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I skipped Klee's post in fear of SPOILERS, but Champ I can only hook you up if you have an XWT account. There's where I got my link at. Gonna watch it tomorrow afternoon. THIS IS MY FUCKING WRESTLEMANIA.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

KLEE, hook Chanp up pls.

I don't think I have an XWT account, Cody.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Give it a try. Maybe you have one w/a decent ratio to keep it afloat.

I'll probably be banned on XWT again in a week. Don't care. Only bothered to make another one to get this show. :hayley3


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Klee said:


> I've got a boss torrent link at home for a russian site.
> 
> I've only got Nakamura/Tana to watch so NO SPOILZ PLS.
> 
> ...


I know that feel.

I got to go home at 9am though due to lack of work in so :hb 

Back in as normal tomorrow


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It should be on all the regular places by now as it hit XWT 2 days ago now. So it's definitely there and I'm pretty sure I saw a link in Puro Media on the home page too. Haven't seen it yet and I have no idea when I'll make time to see it. Doing my best to avoid spoilers for the top 2 matches at least so I need to watch at least them sooner rather than later. Btw Cody, there's a WK review in the Other DVD Thread on the other place so you might want to avoid it like I've been since I saw Craig's first line of his post.*


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I never understood XWT so never got on board with it. I wish I'd figured that shit out long ago.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*All you need to is download uTorrent and then open the torrent file with that and download. Just make sure you leave the files uploading after you're done or stick to freeleech packs so you don't get banned for a shitty ratio. I download all my wrestling off there now. If you download small parts of the big freeleech packs then they'll upload all day for you.*


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Prime Evil said:


> *I skipped Klee's post in fear of SPOILERS*, but Champ I can only hook you up if you have an XWT account. There's where I got my link at. Gonna watch it tomorrow afternoon. THIS IS MY FUCKING WRESTLEMANIA.


There was no need, I would never.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Appreciate the heads up Seabs but I _almost_ saw it yesterday regardless. So I knew to avoid like the plague. Saw Craig mention "Wrestle Kingdom" in the first line and backed out faster than something witty I'd attempt to say here to get the action across.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

WOOLCOCK said:


> Disappointed you didn't utilise your stellar artwork to convey this message. Poor show.
> 
> Btw did you know that in his youth football days, Alex was the only player to be booked in the dressing room for 'coming in from behind'?





Spoiler


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Cena won.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Boobs*



Klee said:


> I've got a boss torrent link at home for a russian site.
> 
> I've only got Nakamura/Tana to watch so NO SPOILZ PLS.
> 
> ...


Klee, what you linked me has gone way over my head. Mainly due to my inability to speak what seems Russian.

Help pls. x


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Boobs*



ROUSEY said:


> Klee, what you linked me has gone way over my head. Mainly due to my inability to speak what seems Russian.
> 
> Help pls. x


I actually repped you a link meant for champ. It's for wrestle kingdom 8, you probably realised that being awesome and all.

If you want to watch the 5 hour extravaganza, then open the link in Chrome and find the torrent download and then go fucking crazy, you may have to register, which is the only hassle really./ 

Good luck bother.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Truth The Tell*



Klee said:


> I actually repped you a link meant for champ. It's for wrestle kingdom 8, you probably realised that being awesome and all.
> 
> If you want to watch the 5 hour extravaganza, then open the link in Chrome and find the torrent download and then go fucking crazy, you may have to register, which is the only hassle really./
> 
> Good luck bother.


Urgh, pyar effort there.

I've never watched any of that but I want to watch this now. I'll probably look elsewhere for it though 'cause I can't be dealing with the hassle of signing up in a foreign language.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

MOZ to watch Wrestle Kingdom too? :mark:

Finished the first half today. It's awesome as I knew it would be. Second half should really be killer.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Prime Evil said:


> MOZ to watch Wrestle Kingdom too? :mark:
> 
> Finished the first half today. It's awesome as I knew it would be. Second half should really be killer.


:hb Have you seen it yet?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Truth The Tell*



ROUSEY said:


> Urgh, pyar effort there.
> 
> I've never watched any of that but I want to watch this now. I'll probably look elsewhere for it though 'cause I can't be dealing with the hassle of signing up in a foreign language.


:angel

Sorry brother. Yeah, in google chrome it automatically tranlates the page. So it wasn't too much of a chore. 

YOu should watch it though.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yep. And the spoiler-free sig is intact too.

I couldn't get the gif for the Time Splitters entrance to work tho 

I should make a request to get that + Naito's entrance.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Spoiler: things I marked for



Timesplitters with the Deloreon
Devitts entrance
Shinsukes entrance
Tana using megadeaths guitarist to rock out to the ring like a BOSS
Green mist by muta on suzuki
Okadas finish, loved it.
The young Bucks
The 4 way verticle suplex
Harley fucking Race
Shibata/Goto
Both main events actually.

Off the top of my head.



What am I missing?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Truth The Tell*



Prime Evil said:


> MOZ to watch Wrestle Kingdom too? :mark:
> 
> Finished the first half today. It's awesome as I knew it would be. Second half should really be killer.


Never, ever, ever, ever, ever watched any NJPW so it best be hype! 



Klee said:


> :angel
> 
> Sorry brother. Yeah, in google chrome it automatically tranlates the page. So it wasn't too much of a chore.
> 
> YOu should watch it though.


Cheers man. 

Downloading now. :hb


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Truth The Tell*



Klee said:


> Spoiler: things I marked for
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: more?



Kojima winning NWA World Championship
Everything about KING OF DESTROYER match
El Desperado handing Kota Ibushi black flowers as a SIGN
Naito's entrance
Anderson & Doc's entrance w/gun & cannon
Tanahashi's TEXAS CLOVERLEAF STYLES CLASH





ROUSEY said:


> Never, ever, ever, ever, ever watched any NJPW so it best be hype!


:mark:

That it is. That it is. I can't wait to see how you'll react to the Goto vs Shibata match.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Truth The Tell*



Prime Evil said:


> Spoiler: more?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: one more thing



JUSHIN THUNDER LIGER :mark:

No Tiger Mask :jose 

My girlfriend calls him Justin Thunder Lightening :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Truth The Tell*



Klee said:


> Spoiler: one more thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: YES



The god himself. He didn't do too much in the pre show match, but having him around is always going to be :mark:

No Tiger Mask is something I can live w/. His 2013 was actually pretty good. He - this current Tiger Mask, number IV - has been awful imo for a lot of his career. Glad he managed to finally pull his weight.

At least she's close. :hmm:


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

I saw Cody in the park yesterday.




Spoiler: Pure Evil


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

haribo said:


> I saw Cody in the park yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Moz watching wrestling? Struth!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Believe it or not, I do watch wrestling! 

I just dare not venture into the RAW/SD/WWE etc subforums... Hutz

All the freaks play there.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey, I thought that bloke with 4500 posts in just over two months with each one being about Bryan in some form was a riot. How dare you insinuate the wrestling sections are like a walk in for the mentally challenged.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

> A train passenger was caught trying to have *sex with the on-board drinks trolley after downing a cocktail of alcohol* and legal highs.
> 
> *Andrew* Davidson attempted the bizarre coupling while shouting "I want to kiss you" at the trolley.
> 
> ...


Andy? :deandre


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Wasn't me, not that I'm Andy, but I'm in Scotland and shall confirm. Could it be but?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Klee's avy/sig combo :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

haribo said:


> I saw Cody in the park yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ROUSEY said:


>


:cgm



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Klee's avy/sig combo :mark:


(Y)

btw, how has nobody marked over Punk wearing the Ribera steak house jacket last night? World is coming to an end. It's official.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think GOD of CUNT is 27 now, but i'll mark hard if that ends up being him.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Prime Evil said:


> :cgm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if you check my 'Location' you'll see that I def. acknowledged it.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Which is why I brought it up in the first place, my dear Champ.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh you. 

So I'm planning on having rotating images above my Brie sig since I'm being pressured into never to changing it. Gonna be a mix of wreslters/hotties and some other crap.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Always a great choice. Although, chances are I'll be lost on some of the dames per usual. Look forward to the rasslers. I sense the New Japan roster coming back into play. _(b/c that Makabe sig never left my heart)_


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Prime Evil said:


> Always a great choice. Although, chances are I'll be lost on some of the dames per usual. Look forward to the rasslers. I sense the New Japan roster coming back into play. _(b/c that Makabe sig never left my heart)_


The old trinity. Back when I was using GIMP.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Didn't even remember the Okada one. Love the dew drops in the background.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm watching WK8 right now. Just saw the Time Splitters Entrance :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Fucking gif I found of that entrance wouldn't work. Still stewing.

but :mark: @ it - all day. Moz should become instantly hooked on the product after seeing it too.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

That should do the trick.

I'm watching it on YT so they have the music parts cut off. Which means I couldn't hear the crowd reaction for Harley race.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It's the same for the download. Always like that on the iPPVs for the songs that aren't copyrighted by New Japan. Sucks, but it's the norm. At least they wised up to give Shibata & Ibushi new tracks so their entrances are set.

Makabe, Nagata, Kojima, Sakuraba, Ishii, & Taka/Taichi all still have their themes get blocked tho.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Speaking of Kojima he just did his taunt + crowd reaction. Still wish I knew that they're saying 

EDIT: Looked it up. It's "Ichi bakayaro". Which apparently loosely translates to 'Here I come, idiot'.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

No fecking way :lmao

I usually just say _"SOMETHING IN JAPANESE"_ every time I see him do it.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

:lmao You just shout out something you saw on a Japanese take out menu.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It'll make it sound more legit, that's for sure. :jordan


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

WOOLCOCK said:


> You dick. I'd elaborate further, but I'm currently months behind on ploughing through the films dear blarg was kind enough to compile for me. This is what happens when you place your faith in a tosspot :$


:lmao Good Christ on a Pogo Stick, completely forgot about that.


I predict that Androids will dream of electric Sheep, and HAL-eySabin 9000 will broadcast Lolita reruns for the NASA's Astronauts up in space by the time you reach list 3... but dat determination though!





Prime Evil said:


> Awful. I'm still leaving blarg in the dust w/his ONE movie rec for me. Kind of funny in a masochistic sort of way.


I feel like i'm being Battlestar Galactica'd with this shit.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Lolita's for everyone. Nah, just for me. Changed my mind.

Battlestar Galatica'd. It's officially a phrase now. :hayley3


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

You'll be able to kill them in their sleep one by one until Dave deactivates you. Hopefully some precious data will be recovered once your red LED eye display snowcrashes, so that the future generations can benefit from your endless bank of wisdom.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

2014 post of the year contender ^

In a perfect Hollywood conjured up vast futuristic world that'll be the scenario.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

A little devo'd that Californication isn't back until April.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Game of Thrones is basically back around the same time. I'm fine w/it. Two month wait > when it first ended.

SANSA


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Fuck, I caught up a shit load of Californication in the past 6 months, but I left it halfway through series 6, due to other televisual commitments. It's nice that I have time to catch up. Yeeaaooooh!


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

What a sweet ass pic.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Battlestar Galactica is awesome and you're all fuckheads for not watching it.

Oh hi.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Klee said:


> What a sweet ass pic.


Legendary.



Bubz said:


> Battlestar Galactica is awesome and you're all fuckheads for not watching it.
> 
> Oh hi.


Don't white knight for McQueen. He treats you like a cripple, remember?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Nakamuras t'shirt is oh so amazing!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'd expect nothing else. He can rock a fedora too.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I had no idea he was an MMA fighter too. I'm gonna look for some footage. It was circa 02-05 ish I think.

Any clues?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Never seen any of his fights, but I knew he was prominent in that background. Was more of his essence/character prior to the "King of Strong Style"/Swag gimmick.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Andy 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-25651187


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Prime Evil said:


> Don't white knight for McQueen. He treats you like a cripple, remember?


Hey, I hate McQueen as much as the next guy, but we do have love for BSG in common, and in a strange way, we sexually bond over it. Then he goes back to cripple related jokes and I want to drive a pitchfork through his penis once again.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Wrestle Kingdom 8 in TOKEEEEYOOO DOMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeEEEEeeee.

Just sitting down to watch this now. Just looking at the introduction of the show and I can tell it's going to be BOSS! 

As soon as I go to post this, out rolls a FUCKING DELOREAN! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

WHY HAVE I NEVER WATCHING THIS BEFORE?!

EDIT: Watching that 4 way tag match was probably the most fun match I've seen in a long, long, long time. 










My new fave tag team in the entire world! :mark:

DOUBLE EDIT 'CAUSE I'VE JUST SEEN THESE 2 POSTS BY THE BESTEST PEOPLE EVER:



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> That should do the trick.
> 
> I'm watching it on YT so they have the music parts cut off. Which means I couldn't hear the crowd reaction for Harley race.


Ahhh, where I *obtained* my copy from has the same issue, I was gutted. Wanted to hear the TimeSplitters entrance.. 



Prime Evil said:


> Fucking gif I found of that entrance wouldn't work. Still stewing.
> 
> but :mark: @ it - all day. Moz should become instantly hooked on the product after seeing it too.


You know it, brah! :mark: 










I want it posted twice in this one post. OH MY GOD


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Is there anywhere to easily access Wrestle Kingdom? Looks cool and heard about it/how you guys are hyping it is kind of putting me in the mood.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I would think the Wrestling Multimedia section on here has an adequate amount of links.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Bubz said:


> Battlestar Galactica is awesome and you're all fuckheads for not watching it.
> 
> Oh hi.


Cripple or not hes right and y'all are ******* for not giving it a chance. BUBZ is half a man but was still more of a man for being a man of his word and man'ing up and being THE MAN who watched BSG.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Bubz said:


> Hey, I hate McQueen as much as the next guy, but we do have love for BSG in common, and in a strange way, we sexually bond over it. Then he goes back to cripple related jokes and I want to drive a pitchfork through his penis once again.


Incredibly torn w/multiple confusing sexual emotions by this post.



ROUSEY said:


> Wrestle Kingdom 8 in TOKEEEEYOOO DOMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeEEEEeeee.
> 
> Just sitting down to watch this now. Just looking at the introduction of the show and I can tell it's going to be BOSS!
> 
> ...


:mark: :lmao 

^so much

The dude introducing the matches w/his EXCITEMENT as if he was a rock & roll star was something else. And you heard the Time Splitters music after they got out of the Delorean. Just the intro was probably too similar to Back to the Future so it was canned. :side:

I hope seeing Taka Michinoku won some points too. DO YOU REMEMBER HIM?



AJ said:


> Is there anywhere to easily access Wrestle Kingdom? Looks cool and heard about it/how you guys are hyping it is kind of putting me in the mood.


Part One
Part Two


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Can't wait to use this.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

use that gif on McQueen.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Done.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Wrestle Kingdom 8 show looks badass from what i've read so far, and apparently it had a big-show feel and production this year. I marathoned G1 2013 on Youtube and that was amazing (night 4 :mark. Might have to make time for WK8 soon, seems like NJPW can do no wrong these days.




Prime Evil said:


> 2014 post of the year contender ^


Meaningless though, I would probably lose out to vivalabrave in the year end votes even if the guy gets disconnected from the internet until 2015. :side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Now lets go get a steak.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

BloodNinja said:


> Wrestle Kingdom 8 show looks badass from what i've read so far, and apparently it had a big-show feel and production this year. I marathoned G1 2013 on Youtube and that was amazing (night 4 :mark. Might have to make time for that soon, seems like NJPW can do no wrong these days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's actually 100% true.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm actually having Steak for dinner tonight  Cody who else should I include in my sig?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Show Liger some love.

How many you going to put in?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Many, many. As many as signavatar let's me rotate. It's gonna be dames and wrasslers.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

FUCK. Hard pressed to not name the entire New Japan roster. If only basically limited to that company going by the current theme.

Makabe, Kojima, Bullet Club, MiSu, Time Splitters, Tanahashi, NAITO, Nagata, "the wrestler" Shibata, Roderick Strong of Japan Hirooki Goto, Yujiro, Jado/Gedo. I'd dig seeing a sig for the young lions of the promotion too. Hiromu & Yohei, haha. They're awesome.

^I didn't even mention Yano there on the first go. See what I mean? Bah. Then there are the others out there like Zayn, Callihan/Crowe, Cesaro, Danielson, Punk, Shield, Sheamus etc. I'm going overboard. Mentioning dudes you might not even like. It's all me. How selfish. 95% of the current PWG roster here too. What's a sig w/o some Ants in it too? SOON.

I need a cigarette.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

:lmao Christ...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

LETS NOT ALL BE SHOCKED I LOST MY HEAD AT WRESTLING, NOW.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 



Prime Evil said:


> :mark: :lmao
> 
> ^so much
> 
> ...


Oh my days, you are correct! They just ripped the BTTF theme intro and put it in  Amazing.

Also, quick question.. do NJPW do weekly shows or is it monthly? 

I need all the info! :mark:



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Can't wait to use this.


LOL















Negged


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

KUSHIDA pic is brilliant.

They're monthly. Give or take. Unless they're in the middle of a larger tour w/a tournament. They always have "tours" for whatever show they're building on, but usually one-two are shown on TV. Then the finale is the PPV. Here is a list of their next sheduled events for 2014 (and all of their past events)

NJPW 2014

They decided to make their annual joint shows w/Mexico's CMLL promotion longer than three nights this year & the New Beginning PPV is going to happen as two separate shows, instead of one. So their system isn't always so cut & dry to explain.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Loved the show from start to finish :mark:


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks guys, was going to check Multimedia, and YouTube, but thought being Wrestle Kingdom it may not have been available, will have a look at it. Thanks Cody .


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

> Tag Team Match at NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka - 11.02.13
> CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Thunder Liger


^ should be fucking immense.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

HayleySabin said:


> KUSHIDA pic is brilliant.
> 
> They're monthly. Give or take. Unless they're in the middle of a larger tour w/a tournament. They always have "tours" for whatever show they're building on, but usually one-two are shown on TV. Then the finale is the PPV. Here is a list of their next sheduled events for 2014 (and all of their past events)
> 
> ...


You absolute gent! 

Are the shows easy enough to 'obtain' then via certain means?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

ROUSEY said:


> You absolute gent!
> 
> Are the shows easy enough to 'obtain' then via certain means?


They appear to watch online usually within a week or so, from my limited experience. Someone can correct me if that's inaccurate.

Fancy going online in a couple hours Moz?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

That's perfrect. Still got half of WK8 to watch, I just kept rewinding back to the TIMESPLITTERS :mark: so by the time I've rewatched it another dozen times, the next show should be out :mark:

I can get on then, lid. Just got home myself so will have something to eat and what not. Around 7pm I'll be on, probably earlier.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Since were all on New Japan.

Who is everyone's favorite in NJPW?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

William Murderface said:


> Since were all on New Japan.
> 
> Who is everyone's favorite in NJPW?


Currently 100% Shinsuke Nakamura!


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

whoa


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

AJ said:


> Thanks guys, was going to check Multimedia, and YouTube, but thought being Wrestle Kingdom it may not have been available, will have a look at it. Thanks Cody .


(Y)



Klee said:


> ^ should be fucking immense.


Liger & Nakamura interactions. :homer



ROUSEY said:


> You absolute gent!
> 
> Are the shows easy enough to 'obtain' then via certain means?


Usually. PPVs you have to wait a hair for, as Klee stated. They're usually available on a streaming site down the line. The TV Shows are always uploaded to various streaming sites/torrents right on cue. Well PPVs are too if I'm mentioning torrents. I'm all out of whack. Yeah, they're not exclusive. New Japan's popularity is soaring these days, so it's not hard to find many goods.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Cody and IYF being brothers is MIND BLOWING.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

why b/c I'm avant-garde

or 

b/c I'm not a dame so therefore making us BROTHERS is literally shocking


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

well 

1) im shocked anyone would want to openly admit to being your brother 

2) IYF is a good guy and normal

3) IYF seems to have good taste in women


idk what went wrong w/ you tbhaley. :kobe3


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Why do people screw her name up SO much? Comprehension, people. It's in my name again so the reasons for this are twice as alarming.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cody please tell me you seen Impact.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Not yet. Probably soon. I honestly have no idea what this could apply towards, knowing TNA.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

HayleySabin said:


> Why do people screw her name up SO much? Comprehension, people. It's in my name again so the reasons for this are twice as alarming.


her parents spelled Haley wrong.


hayley gets autocorrected. JOBBER NAME.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

HayleySabin said:


> Not yet. Probably soon. I honestly have no idea what this could apply towards, knowing TNA.


All I'm going to say is watch Magnus/AJ.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Magic said:


> her parents spelled Haley wrong.
> 
> 
> hayley gets autocorrected. JOBBER NAME.


the extra "y" makes the name legit. w/o it, awful.



Headliner said:


> All I'm going to say is watch Magnus/AJ.


Now I'm excited.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's on youtube already. Should of joined us in the chatbox. A few are watching now.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm still not entirely sure that actually happened.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

This is the worst time to feel as if a stomach virus is hitting me. Got to press on and watch the infamy.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Fuck yeah.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Magic said:


> her parents spelled Haley wrong.
> 
> 
> hayley gets autocorrected. JOBBER NAME.


I still want to know if "ChanpviaDQ" in your signature was intended.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

oh.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

how far in to the wire are you, magic?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

obby with the TTT run in. :mark:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

RUN IN? :mark:


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Gold names look awesome and should never have been changed. Why are some lifetime member bars gold though and some purple still? Not that it matters. In fact I don;t think anything has ever mattered less. But I like my gold bar so fuck you all.

What happened on impact? Surely it can't be good?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Bubz said:


> Gold names look awesome and should never have been changed. Why are some lifetime member bars gold though and some purple still? Not that it matters. In fact I don;t think anything has ever mattered less. But I like my gold bar so fuck you all.
> 
> What happened on impact? Surely it can't be good?


IIRC from the last time this happened, people who haven't made a post since the update don't have their bars updated. 

I'm watching Kidulthood on youtube atm and holy shit is it utter bollocks. 30 mins in and the only likeable character topped herself after 8 mins, and everyone else is ranging from a slag to an outright prick. Jesus even the wannabee gangster who they've teased as being a possible rapist isn't THAT much more dislikeable than the supposed protagonist: who just broke into his house and nearly knocked the lad's mother down the stairs. I don't think I'll last another 50 mins of this shite, to think when I was 14 I thought it was the dogs bollocks!


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Segunda is right, post in places w/ post count on and it should sort itself.

I so need to see Magnus/AJ.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Are you going to call me segunda habitually from hereon? (Seabs you should use hereon alongside hence forth imo)

By all accounts, Magnus/AJ sounds like Alex's fantasy.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

idk it depends on my mood. Do you mind what I call you?

Alex likes being run in on?


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

I tried to describe the match to Joel. Took me four lengthy paragraphs. Although it was made a bit harder knowing only a third of the people by name.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Shepard said:


> idk it depends on my mood. Do you mind what I call you?
> 
> Alex likes being run in on?


Not at all, so long as it's civil and PG.

I was thinking more an ever increasing assortment of half naked men personally.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

WOOLCOCK said:


> IIRC from the last time this happened, people who haven't made a post since the update don't have their bars updated.
> 
> I'm watching Kidulthood on youtube atm and holy shit is it utter bollocks. 30 mins in and the only likeable character topped herself after 8 mins, and everyone else is ranging from a slag to an outright prick. Jesus even the wannabee gangster who they've teased as being a possible rapist isn't THAT much more dislikeable than the supposed protagonist: who just broke into his house and nearly knocked the lad's mother down the stairs. I don't think I'll last another 50 mins of this shite, to think when I was 14 I thought it was the dogs bollocks!


Any film that has Blinded By The Lights is automatically GOAT status.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Isn't the Magnus AJ match like the real life version of the UNDENTACKERRULES royal rumble match?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

ROUSEY said:


> Any film that has Blinded By The Lights is automatically GOAT status.


The Streets have been the soul saving grace of this diabolical farce so far. I'm not even going to bother with Adulthood, because drug dealer/hardman Jay going after Sam interests me as much as a David Moyes interview.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I haven't watched TNA in over 5(?) months and figured I'd watch Magnus vs AJ...

I'm speechless. I honestly do not know what to say... 

Why?



WOOLCOCK said:


> The Streets have been the soul saving grace of this diabolical farce so far. I'm not even going to bother with Adulthood, because drug dealer/hardman Jay going after Sam interests me as much as a David Moyes interview.


A David Moyes interview after another defeat :mark:


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

ROUSEY said:


> A David Moyes interview after another defeat :mark:


I honestly think if Moyes had been assigned the task of building the Ark, most people at the time would have taken the drowning option.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

C'mon SI, watch something better than Kidulthood . What a stupid fucking name btw. Kidulthood. Give me a break.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: Thread is DEAD

NO BUYS


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

you get on the roof


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Bubz said:


> C'mon SI, watch something better than Kidulthood . What a stupid fucking name btw. Kidulthood. Give me a break.


I wish I had, but there's something engrossing about laughably bad films with shoddy acting and pathetic characters. Green Street 3 (Direct to DVD) in the suggestions tab, do I even dare?



Evolution said:


> Truth: Thread is DEAD
> 
> NO BUYS


I can't catch a god damn break from you bloody Australians!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

SI


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Kenny :hb

How are things? Enjoying the reign of Monsoir Moyes?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Things are great atm man. My beloved WANDERERS won the Sydney derby with a late goal to clinch the win 1-0. 

Loving you guys being STUCK WITH MOYES.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Ohh nice, derby wins are always something to treasure tbf.

How's school going?

Uggh don't remind me. We've had enough riches of success to go poor for a while, so hopefully United start taking proactive measures to ensure the long term progress of the club. Too many senior players who've been relied upon without looking for their replacements in addition to selling squad players has left the balance of the squad in pieces and we're paying the price for a bad injury list and below par performances.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Uni is going alright. I start summer school this upcoming Monday.

I'm not doing prac until later this year though.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Ahh I see, best of luck for the pracs when you start them again mate 











No words.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Actually there are words YOU SON OF A BITCH!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Evolution said:


> Truth: Thread is DEAD
> 
> NO BUYS


People are still recovering from the reboot...:side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

waggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg!!!!!!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Hello.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

JOHNNY MERCE


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jessica Mercy


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah. Saw Impact.

RIP TNA.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

> Yeah. Saw Impact.
> 
> RIP TNA.


Please don't give up on Dixie, she's gonna do WORK, very soon.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

WAGG, pls go.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I'll go...but you need to promise to ride the Dixie Train


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I missed TNA. What did Dixie do?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Nothing. She did nothing and let them air what they did. That's the problem.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh. So it was the same as every other week then? Really didn't miss it then, I suppose.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:homer2


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

It may have been a train wreck but it was on another level. If you're a fan of train wrecks I suggest you watch it or at least the ME.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I do enjoy a good train wreck. May have to check it out when I have the time.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

It was controversial. Deserves a pat on her back.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

wagg this is why you get the treatment that you do


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

We're all Dixie's sons, Hail. :clap God bless her heart and how kind she treated Jesse and his mother.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> God bless her heart and how kind she treated Jesse and his mother.


*'You mean our son?' :lmao

And :lmao @ Champ's sig :usangle*


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

About three days late, but w/e:

*HAPPY 6TH CAKEDAY TO ANDY :hb :mark:*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pratchett what is up with that rep you sent me. :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I bet I can top it.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

McQueen said:


> Pratchett what is up with that rep you sent me. :lmao


You know how I roll.  Sometimes I'll just find something that's so ridiculous I just have to share it with as many other people as possible. Or with whomever I think might appreciate it the most.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well its amusing since I was talking to someone about slipping on a wet spot on the floor this morning and then I open my user cp and see that.

What is it from, and who is she?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't know who that is. A lot of times, like last night, I'll just putter around the internet looking at random stuff. Occasionally I'll find something outrageous like that gif I sent you, and it's go time on rep spreading.

I've spent some time looking for it, but can't find it at the moment. I can find it tomorrow, but I have to leave for work right now. It was pretty odd though. I want to see if there is more like it.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Found out the Angle quote from Champ's sig is apparently legit.

I don't even know what to say. I had to bring it back up.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I have to agree with McQueen, Pratchett. :lol

What the fuck was that from? (Y)


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Amazing.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

HayleySabin said:


> Found out the Angle quote from Champ's sig is apparently legit.
> 
> I don't even know what to say. I had to bring it back up.


Oh it's true, it's damn true.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

jesus! if theres ever a guy to not take medical advice from its Kurt, guys body has been held together with matchsticks and sticky tape since before the olympics.

would kinda like to hear the speech though, picturing Kurt in full ranting promo mode :usangle


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Oxi said:


> I have to agree with McQueen, Pratchett. :lol
> 
> What the fuck was that from? (Y)


I managed to track it down this morning. Apparently there is this website devoted to girls that act and "dress up" like pets, and that is where it is from. Something for everyone, right?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The gif reminded me of that Aussie show *Wilfred*. Great show btw (Y)


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

GOAT vid


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

ah I see the gif now, who the hell keeps a cat that size without a litter tray? gotta be FAKE!


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Cat? She is clearly a dog.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

oh wait youre right, disregard my last post, gotta be REAL!


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I think her and Wilfred would get along quite nicely. :woolcock


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Zombie Apocalypse said:


> I managed to track it down this morning. Apparently there is this website devoted to girls that act and "dress up" like pets, and that is where it is from. Something for everyone, right?


I hope your gif doesn't awaken something in me...:dean

it did


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

DEAD


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Victory have no chance. WANDERERS.

Truth - went into school today and decked out my room with posters and labels and shit. :mark: 2 weeks to go, can't wait.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

^ That was great!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Insanely OVER. :wall


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Klee, did I see the loose cannon's teeth sparkle or have I finally reach the point of surreal ecstasy that I saw it?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

> Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 170 by 170 pixels or 683.6 KB (whichever is smaller).


I had no idea the kb increase was this big...the possibilities :moyes1


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Sounds like you should make me something to test the waters.

....too obnoxiously easy. I accuse you of entrapment.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

:lmao I had been waiting for a kb increase for avatars but wow, this was more than I expected.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

HayleySabin said:


> Klee, did I see the loose cannon's teeth sparkle or have I finally reach the point of surreal ecstasy that I saw it?


I would lie and say the latter but we'll go with the truth here. He has some absolute beaut pearly whites that do indeed sparkle. In the right light :side:


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Creative juices are flowing more than Ric Flair's head in a steel cage, eh, Champ?



Klee said:


> I would lie and say the latter but we'll go with the truth here. He has some absolute beaut pearly whites that do indeed sparkle. In the right light :side:
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


I knew it was reality. I KNEW IT.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Woah. I didn't notice the avatar limit. 

Probably the reason why I've seen a few non premiums rock gifs in their avatars :hmm:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

TAR you realized you've reached the point of finding the avatar you should never ever change, right?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Headliner said:


> JOHNNY MERCE






McQueen said:


> Jessica Mercy


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I know, I do like the one I have currently. :

If anything I'm looking to change the sig, can't think of a replacement atm.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Check out ma avy


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Striking RED.

also; BLONDS. _(apparently it's lost on a lot how their tag name was spelled w/o the "e" on the end. semantics. nonetheless, fun fact.)_


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I forgot you mark for redheaded women. 8*D

Respect.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I like to think the reminder is in my name. :hayley3


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

@Cody, check out the typo on their jackets. (Y)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Even though the production team & some merch has it the other way. The early 90's were a wacky time. 8*D


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Klee said:


> Check out ma avy












:clap Well done, mate. Well done. :clap


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Paul Roma honest to goodness botches a back slide in that match. Very badly.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Klee said:


> @Cody, check out the typo on their jackets. (Y)


Austin with hair, especially pyar blonde hair never fails to amuse me.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

ROUSEY


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

IRISH BASTARD!

*<3*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:mark:


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Mozza with that TBF avi :mark:


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Christ, when did Austin start showing signs of hair loss, 7?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

He never stood a chance.

Also, Truth:









...I just can't.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Just had to do some spreading, you better appreciate that reppage, dear Cody. :hayley3



TAR said:


> Mozza with that TBF avi :mark:


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

truth: just pulled out the absolute biggest lump of belly button hair ever. words can't even describe


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Froot said:


> truth: just pulled out the absolute biggest lump of belly button hair ever. words can't even describe


Pics or GTFO


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

IS "TRUTH" NOT ENOUGH FOR YOU? ARE WE NOT SURROUNDED BY HONESTY IN HERE? IS THAT NOT THE BASIS OF THIS WHOLE COMMUNITY?

godamn, klee


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

:dino


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

So are we sticking with this colour now or they are gonna change it on us once again? :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I hear your username is going to be black with a bolded usertitle. :side:


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

That is peachy as fuck.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Best request I ever made in the GFX section. Got about four good ones back in '08. Finlay draws, baby.



ROUSEY said:


> Just had to do some spreading, you better appreciate that reppage, dear Cody. :hayley3












Sweaty Hayley seal of approval.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I should get a WOS one made. You ever follow through with that promise btw, or are we just going to condemn that one to the growing list of false proclamations by the ELITE?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Which promise - to watch more WOS? 

Thanks to you I now mark for Adrian Street.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Cody never fulfills his promises.


Neither do I like but we're too busy drinking appletinis and getting up to general debauchery.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What up my .....s?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

spepard do you like those apple sourz that they always give out at clubs, there is always some half naked sloots hanging round in town offering them


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

BAD


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

HayleySabin said:


> Which promise - to watch more WOS?
> 
> Thanks to you I now mark for Adrian Street.


Of course  . Gonna be pimping a few more for the upcoming 80s project, Saint/Grey 1/28/80 imo.

Well, that is some spiffing news if I do say so myself. Did you ever watch the Breaks/Street match from '72? Amazing match.



McQueen said:


> What up my .....s?


I had a truly shite day, as you can find at Cal's place.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I saw my welsh ..... and I have the solution.

but that sucks brah.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I won't miss the rank smell everytime I entered the bogs after my co-worked had left king kong's finger in the toilet. Jesus christ. One time it was that overpowering I think I was rendered comatose for 30 seconds and my senses didn't pick up on the foul odour.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

WOOLCOCK said:


> I should get a WOS one made.


:mark:


Ive been going through loads of old UWF/UWFi stuff after reading a book about catch as catch can/shoot style (had a load of stuff about Wigan/snakepit in it too). If I did a thread on shoot style (in the style of your WOS one) in other wrestling, what are the chances of it not sinking like a rock? wouldnt just be UWF but stuff from all over


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've been making toilet .....'s all day my ......

Seriously, what did I eat?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Always knew McQueen was Randy Marsh.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i still have no idea who green light is. :hmm:



ALANYE


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> :mark:
> 
> 
> Ive been going through loads of old UWF/UWFi stuff after reading a book about catch as catch can/shoot style (had a load of stuff about Wigan/snakepit in it too). If I did a thread on shoot style (in the style of your WOS one) in other wrestling, what are the chances of it not sinking like a rock? wouldnt just be UWF but stuff from all over


There's enough people who appreciate shoot style (myself, Yeah1993, GOD OF CUNT) who'd likely contribute in some form tbh. Might not take off like your more popular threads, but in any event that's sometimes for the better.

I hope you've been watching Fujiwara. His matches against Super Tiger & Yamazaki in UWF, and Choshu in New Japan are amazing. Best shoot style worker ever imo with only Volk Han giving him a run for his money. Amazing grappler/defensive wrestler, perhaps the best facial expressionist in wrestling history (or the closest to rivalling Tenryu) and a truly gifted performer in every sense of the word.

I can also link you to some BattlARTS and FUTEN which will render you desensitised to any other form of violence.



McQueen said:


> I've been making toilet .....'s all day my ......
> 
> Seriously, what did I eat?


Given your fixation on ....., fried chicken?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Magic said:


> i still have no idea who green light is. :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> ALANYE


Synathasjfrjsbndfskldfsbasndfskmsxnccds.

Edit: I'm only his fourth favourite Aussie. Fack him.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I had an open faced Turkey Sandwich last night.... wait a minute ..... I had Chicken Wings too.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

WOOLCOCK said:


> Of course  . Gonna be pimping a few more for the upcoming 80s project, Saint/Grey 1/28/80 imo.
> 
> Well, that is some spiffing news if I do say so myself. Did you ever watch the Breaks/Street match from '72? Amazing match.


I'll be keeping an eye out. Perfect topic to get me back on that train.

A good while ago. It's what started the Street train & I took it from there. Breaks was a right prick in that one.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think I just found out over facebook my older brothers been divorced for some time and I had no idea LOL.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

McQueen said:


> I had an open faced Turkey Sandwich last night.... wait a minute ..... I had Chicken Wings too.


Rookie mistake.



HayleySabin said:


> I'll be keeping an eye out. Perfect topic to get me back on that train.
> 
> A good while ago. It's what started the Street train & I took it from there. Breaks was a right prick in that one.


 . That's pretty much Jim Breaks in a nutshell. He worked a number of matches against the 'young lions', basically lads in and around the age of 18 where he'd start one fall down, meaning they only needed to beat him once to defeat him. He really excelled at playing off of the crowd and making himself a wily yet despicable bellend. Makes for some really great slow burn matches as well when the likes of Johnny Saint try to break his nose after putting up with his shenanigans for too many rounds.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

WOOLCOCK said:


> There's enough people who appreciate shoot style (myself, Yeah1993, GOD OF CUNT) who'd likely contribute in some form tbh. Might not take off like your more popular threads, but in any event that's sometimes for the better.
> 
> I hope you've been watching Fujiwara. His matches against Super Tiger & Yamazaki in UWF, and Choshu in New Japan are amazing. Best shoot style worker ever imo with only Volk Han giving him a run for his money. Amazing grappler/defensive wrestler, perhaps the best facial expressionist in wrestling history (or the closest to rivalling Tenryu) and a truly gifted performer in every sense of the word.
> 
> I can also link you to some BattlARTS and FUTEN which will render you desensitised to any other form of violence.


yeah Fujiwara, Maeda, Takada, Yoji Anjo, Funaki are the type of dudes I have in mind, I watched some Volk Han RINGS stuff, I think the guy wouldve been more suited to straight MMA, he had a real legit background. Those books I mentioned were kinda about the weird tangled history of pro-graps, mma and shoot style, esp in Japan.
The kind of thing I have in mind would also include worked matches than turned into shoots, and real shoots that were actually worked (such as the odd Pancrase match, esp Funaki's), some of my fave shoots actually make for pretty boring matches but what actually is going on is fascinating to me, like when Maeda/Tiger Mask just stopped working together and started kicking lumps out of eachother.

Pretty desensitised at this stage but any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

JIM BREAKS! That dude was awesome.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I think I just found out over facebook my older brothers been divorced for some time and I had no idea LOL.


:lmao



WOOLCOCK said:


> . That's pretty much Jim Breaks in a nutshell. He worked a number of matches against the 'young lions', basically lads in and around the age of 18 where he'd start one fall down, meaning they only needed to beat him once to defeat him. He really excelled at playing off of the crowd and making himself a wily yet despicable bellend. Makes for some really great slow burn matches as well when the likes of Johnny Saint try to break his nose after putting up with his shenanigans for too many rounds.


Apparently he had the moniker of "Cry Baby" branded to it, right? Says it all on how the fans felt about him, ha. WOS is all so salty. Yet pretty too. That's what's cool about it. Seeing Jushin Liger work in Europe pre-Liger days was a trip too. Stumbled upon that one night looking for random matches.

btw did I ever tell you Saint vs Kidd happened in Chikara back in 2011? Same rules and everything. And it was great too.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

you can also see young Maeda in WOS as the wonderfully named Kwik Kik Lee


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I miss quiet racism in wrestling.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

DIRTY WHITE BOY!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Plumber gimmicks.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> yeah Fujiwara, Maeda, Takada, Yoji Anjo, Funaki are the type of dudes I have in mind, I watched some Volk Han RINGS stuff, I think the guy wouldve been more suited to straight MMA, he had a real legit background. Those books I mentioned were kinda about the weird tangled history of pro-graps, mma and shoot style, esp in Japan.
> The kind of thing I have in mind would also include worked matches than turned into shoots, and real shoots that were actually worked (such as the odd Pancrase match, esp Funaki's), some of my fave shoots actually make for pretty boring matches but what actually is going on is fascinating to me, like when Maeda/Tiger Mask just stopped working together and started kicking lumps out of eachother.
> 
> Pretty desensitised at this stage but any suggestions are welcome.


Funaki/Nakano is pretty harrowing. Nakano is just a tubby bit of lard who is loveable for his spirit, and Funaki takes it upon himself to give him a face not even his mother could love. Ishikawa/Murakami 11/26/00 is also disgusting, heck Murakami in general is just a stone cold psycho with frighteningly stiff kicks. Hashimoto/Iizuka vs Ogawa/Murakami from New Japan is also a tremendous heated tag in the midst of the famous Hashimoto/Ogawa feud from '99-00.

Actually that's not a bad starting point, since you found worked matches turned shoot interesting. The story goes that Ogawa was instructed to shoot on Hashimoto, who wasn't expecting it and Hashimoto proceeded to get his ass kicked during their first matchup in under ten mins, which severely undermined his tough aura which made him such a captivating ace for New Japan. They'd go on to have rematches, with Hashimoto upping the ante each time. It was during Inoki's love affair with mixing wrestling with MMA/shoots, but it's seen as a monumental fuck up since Hashimoto would ultimately depart the company, with his star power diminished as a result of the feud. Still, it produced some truly raucous crowds given the stigma of Japan, and was more than a worthy Tokyo Dome main event.



HayleySabin said:


> Apparently he had the moniker of "Cry Baby" branded to it, right? Says it all on how the fans felt about him, ha. WOS is all so salty. Yet pretty too. That's what's cool about it. Seeing Jushin Liger work in Europe pre-Liger days was a trip too. Stumbled upon that one night looking for random matches.
> 
> btw did I ever tell you Saint vs Kidd happened in Chikara back in 2011? Same rules and everything. And it was great too.


Yep, the gimmick centred around him repeatedly getting public warnings/incurring the wrath of the referee for unsportsmanlike conduct, with Breaks often looking to sucker punch his opponents to gain a momentary advantage. He was utterly despised and it really made for some truly captivating WOS crowds during the closing rounds of his matches.

Aye I'm aware of the CHIKARA invasion. Quite nifty, although I prefer a good number of workers to Saint despite his general online acclaim.



Speaking of racism in wrestling, check out the Caribbean Sunshine Boys in WOS. West Indian lads inciting riots during the 70s, no wonder the gimmick didn't have a long life before it had to be scrapped. They pretty much openly defied every rule in the book, and the crowd demanded their blood.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

WOOLCOCK said:


> Actually that's not a bad starting point, since you found worked matches turned shoot interesting. The story goes that Ogawa was instructed to shoot on Hashimoto, who wasn't expecting it and Hashimoto proceeded to get his ass kicked during their first matchup in under ten mins, which severely undermined his tough aura which made him such a captivating ace for New Japan. They'd go on to have rematches, with Hashimoto upping the ante each time. It was during Inoki's love affair with mixing wrestling with MMA/shoots, but it's seen as a monumental fuck up since Hashimoto would ultimately depart the company, with his star power diminished as a result of the feud. Still, it produced some truly raucous crowds given the stigma of Japan, and was more than a worthy Tokyo Dome main event.


yeah thats totally the kind of thing I like, plus I love Fat Elvis Hashimoto too so I'll def look it up, most of the stuff I was watching ended around late 90s.

Funaki is another animal altogether, how much of the Pancrase stuff was actually real is unknown, but apparently the first ever show was all real and the combined match times was only 16 mins so they realized they'd have to work it a bit to give people moneys worth, Funaki was skilled enough that he'd be going easy on guys to make them last and he'd put over guys to make stars, the first match where Bas Rutten beats him is seriously fucking epic but you can tell Funaki is taking it easy on him in grappling exchanges.

Speaking of Bas Rutten, another funny one is his first ever pro wrestling match in NJPW where he legit knocks Nakanishi the fuck out without meaning to, how the guy gets back up to finish the match is beyond me, eyes rolled back, concussion city.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

BkB Hulk said:


> I hear your username is going to be black with a bolded usertitle. :side:


:homer2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ogawa was a bit of a goon I have a love/hate relationship w/while watching. The HEAT he had in his series vs Hashimoto was boss. But he himself was kind of tripe that it makes things conflicting. Reminds me of HUSTLE now, following, when both became a team to draw in the crowds. Who saw that coming? I miss HUSTLE.

Carribean Sunshine Boys. I'm already excited, SI.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Speaking of the Caribbean sunshine..

I can't be THE ONLY person in the world that is hype about the Jamaican bobsled team on the verge of qualifying for the Winter Olympics?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

If it means *Cool Runnings II* then...


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

HayleySabin said:


> If it means *Cool Runnings II* then...


Feel the rhythm! Feel the rhyme! Get on up, its bobsled time! COOL RUNNINGS!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

JOHN CANDY


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

do you legit like the Looney tunes show tar, or is it just for that particular gif?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Original Looney Tunes shits on the new version. Just saying.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

well duh


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Green Light said:


> spepard do you like those apple sourz that they always give out at clubs, there is always some half naked sloots hanging round in town offering them


nah, them and the tequila lasses are the worst. apple sourz taste like shit and tequila usually ends w/ me throwing up.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Froot, have you ever watched any Woody Woodpecker cartoons?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah, but not since i was something like 7 or 8. vaguely recall what any of the episodes were about.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Froot said:


> do you legit like the Looney tunes show tar, or is it just for that particular gif?


Little bit of both I would say. My dad used to get me to watch a lot of Looney Tunes all the time with him when I was a young lad, my favorite Looney Tune was Daffy Duck where as his is Foghorn Leghorn.

I was trying to find some good cartoon gifs to use for my new sig and I searched Looney Tunes on imgur and was about to go with 'Duck Season, Rabbit Season' until I saw the daffy duck money gif.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

That's too bad. Most networks won't even air the old WW shows. Too "controversial" for modern kids.

I call bullshit. Woody Woodpecker was the original TROLL. Even to some of the fans. Voice was done by an old lady. lulz


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Zombie Apocalypse said:


> I call bullshit. Woody Woodpecker was the original TROLL.


First animated short with Bugs Bunny - July 27th 1940

First animated short with Woody Woodpecker - November 25th 1940


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Froot said:


> First animated short with Bugs Bunny - July 27th 1940
> 
> First animated short with Woody Woodpecker - November 25th 1940


Well, that as may be, but Bugs for his career just kind of showed up here and there with a wink, wink and a nod, nod.

Woody Woodpecker did little else but pretty much fuck with everyone he ever came into contact with.

And if I have to ask, whose cartoons are not being shown on TV on any sort of regular basis (_due to content, I would contend_)?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Showing your age abit there Pratchett? :lol

Btw Yosemite Sam is another awesome character.






WHEN I SAY WOAH I MEANS WOAH!!


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

:scalabrine

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1mzv3b5Qu36


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0OIfrei673l

Had to keep my voice down a little, parents are asleep :side:


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

So this is gay Paree,
come on along with me, 
we're stepping out to see the Latin quarter

Put on your old beret,
let's sing the Marseillaise
and put the wine away like water

water

water

water

water

water

water


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Froot is your favorite character from Regular Show, Pops?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah, and Muscle Man bro. Yourself?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Same, actually. Mordecai's chill cool nature is right on up there. Being a blue jay and it being completely normal aids w/the cool.

Favorite episodes? I'll start & go w/the obvious for intended purposes - the wrestling episode. HUGE HEAD.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*TRUCKER HALL OF FAME <3*
Jinxed
Think Positive
A Bunch of Baby Ducks
Party Pete

Not sure if I've seen the wrestling episode, or just can't remember. Is it in season 4?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Season two. Title: Really Real Wrestling.

Eggcellent, man. Ohhhhh man @ that one.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

I watched a load of Regular Show over christmas with my nephew, its great, Im officially a fan (Y)


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

>


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Froot said:


> *TRUCKER HALL OF FAME <3*
> Jinxed
> Think Positive
> *A Bunch of Baby Ducks*
> ...


The baby ducks RULE. I loved it when they came back to help fight the Canada Geese. I would buy a t-shirt with them if I found one.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I just took a Star Wars character quiz and it says I am most like MACE WINDU.

And I was just barely away from being Darth Vader, and a couple % from being Han Solo or Boba Fett. Suck it.

Here are my results, and you can take the test as well.
http://www.seabreezecomputers.com/starwars/result.htm?a=60&b=51&c=62&d=55&e=64&f=50&g=53&h=57&i=58&j=60&k=53&l=47&m=59&n=49&o=33&p=60&q=52&r=57&s=54&t=64&u=61

Props to CP for bringing this to my attention.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I got Qui-Gon.

http://www.seabreezecomputers.com/s...&m=42&n=42&o=43&p=50&q=50&r=51&s=44&t=58&u=48

Half of these scenarios I've never been in, probably because I'm shy and unsociable :dino


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I got Han Solo. I took another one of these the other day and got Luke. Realistically probably most like Anakin/Vader though.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I got Han Solo. Pleased with that cause he's great. (Y)


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Results from other character quizzes:

Regular Show - Skips
Archer - Lana
Breaking Bad - Jesse
Simpsons - Marge


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hi

:homer3


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Got Han Solo :mark:

http://www.seabreezecomputers.com/s...&m=47&n=51&o=56&p=47&q=40&r=47&s=62&t=49&u=50

I can die a happy man now that I have been told I am most like Han Solo.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


>





Spoiler: psych


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

codeh :homer2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

HayleySabin said:


> Spoiler: psych


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^woopwoopwoopwoop


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Chewbacca

Why am I not surprised? :side:


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*ManureTheChewie*


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

One day when I get premium, eh.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2780080921


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

got chewbacca bama


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Holy shit, WAGG.

CHAVO :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

And FEMSHEP! :mark:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## VinceRussoDaGawd (Jan 15, 2014)

Truth: Matt Hardy strongly dislikes mustard


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

If mustard got you high he'd fucking love it.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2780080921


That looks fucking awful. At the end of the trailer it referrs to Jesse Taylor as a UFC champion and Chavo as a former WWE champion :lol


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Former WWE Tag & Cruiserweight champ bro.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

idk if chavo is still in tna, but if he is he's still the better half of his tag team

srsly fuck hernandez. only guy in tna i hate more is MANIK.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

It makes me sad that everytime I see Chavo all I can think about is Eddie :jose


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

That's what chavo wants you to think. Eddie is the only reason he remains semi relevant.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

That MLK spirit touching everybody.










They apologized after.

Apology: MLK would have wanted everyone to watch the Interracial category today. #IHaveADream


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

obby said:


> idk if chavo is still in tna, but if he is he's still the better half of his tag team
> 
> srsly fuck hernandez. only guy in tna i hate more is MANIK.


This is so displaced in all the wrong areas it's insane.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

nah 

Fuck Her "SHOULDERBLOCK" Nandez.



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Apology: MLK would have wanted everyone to watch the Interracial category today. #IHaveADream


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It's more of the weird comical reason why you hate Manik when it's just TJ Perkins under a mask.

Meanwhile Kurt Angle, Rob Eckos, and others fill the roster.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I automatically hate TJ Perkins, despite the fact that he has nothing to do with the writing. I enjoy him in PWG, though.

Robbie E is still employed? :drake1


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hey yo


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Sup Kenny

mark


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

not much. so exhausted. im doing summer school at uni. Four 7 hour days which is pretty much learning 12-13 weeks of material in four days. I did the same last week.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

That sounds pretty intense mate. Hope it's going well and all that jazz. 

I've just sat down to another 8 hour day. Coffee time...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

OLD SCHOOL ROYAL RUMBLE POSTER


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*"If you ever take a trip down to Cobb County, Georgia.
You better read the signs
Respect the law and order.
You'll serve hard times. 
You'll be serving hard times.
You know the Big Boss Man will make you walk the line.
You better watch out boy or you'll be serving hard time.
He carries a big stick, a ball and chain too.
If you're looking for trouble he'll be coming after you. 
You'll serve hard times.
You'll be serving hard times. 
You know the Big Boss Man will make you walk the line.
You better watch out boy or you'll be serving hard time. 
You'll be serving hard times.
You'll be serving hard times.
You know the Big Boss Man will make you walk the line.
You better watch out boy or you'll be serving hard time.
You'll be serving hard times.
You'll be serving hard times. 
You know the Big Boss Man will make you walk the line.
You better watch out boy or you'll be serving hard time.
Hard times.
Hard times.
You know the Big Boss Man will make you walk the line.
You better watch out boy or you'll be serving hard time."
*​


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:mark:


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I have been singing it over and over and over again this morning. Going a little mental.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

It was a lot better than this generic beat.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

nah his late 90's - early 00's theme was great too.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Shit, it's blocked at my work. Which theme is it?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

"He carries a big stick, a ball and chain too.
If you're looking for trouble he'll be coming after you."

My personal favourite line.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The theme he had when he returned to WWF in 1998.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Aaah, I get ya. 

I keep singing Dustys WWF theme too..."working hard with his hands" Coming out in polka dots, what a boy.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Been rocking Hellwig's theme lately after his HOF announcement. Song has never failed when it comes to giving me goosebumps.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh snap, I'm changing my ringtone today. :mark:

Dun.......dun dun dun dun......etc


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:mark:

^^^b/c that's the smiley the closes to Warrior's nutty mannerisms during his entrance. SHAKING THE ROPES


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The one I repped was the best, this ones funny. It could be a new mark out smilie...










fuck sake


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That's what it looks like in my CP too. :hayley2


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

For shame, for shame. 

Damn, expired google images images.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

`hi


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh hey COCK


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

omg that gif is YES.

Favorite part of space mountain is trippin on that part. The acceleration. The bright lights in the darkness. ECSTASY.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

that nearly gave me epilepsy.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

My Mom ruined roller coasters for me. She told me at aged 4 that we were going on a train ride. I didn't like heights or going fast, so they tricked me. 

It was Thunder Mountain...yikes.










Whaaa, so scary.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

The fucking Pirate Ship at Oakwood knocked me for six. Was on the back row so was fine when we first set off and it was the side opposite us going high, then we swang up in the air and suddenly I'm looking at a vertical 90ft drop with me literally on the edge of it, with only a fucking Cardiff City chav going 'fucking sick boyooooo' for company. Heavens to betsy.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Thunder Mountain is kind of absurd too. I can ride it, but it's rather...reckless. Klee, you'll be happy to know the most recent time I went back to Disneyland last year it was closed down b/c someone died on it. Not sure which it was, but it may have been falling out onto the tracks. Happiest place on earth.

I hate those damn Pirate Ships too. I think I can handle it and then about half way I'm losing my marbles. Acrophobia doesn't do too well at theme parks. Yet, I find myself going back. WWE should hire me as their next adrenaline junkie jobber.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

HayleySabin said:


> Thunder Mountain is kind of absurd too. I can ride it, but it's rather...reckless. *Klee, you'll be happy to know the most recent time I went back to Disneyland last year it was closed down b/c someone died on it.* Not sure which it was, but it may have been falling out onto the tracks. Happiest place on earth.
> 
> I hate those damn Pirate Ships too. I think I can handle it and then about half way I'm losing my marbles. Acrophobia doesn't do too well at theme parks. Yet, I find myself going back. WWE should hire me as their next adrenaline junkie jobber.


:lmao Yeah, I'm damn happy about not being the one to perish on that psycho deathtrap. 

Yeah, fuck pirate ships. I'd only been on a small one and it was TAME. So, I went on the big one thinking it would just be a bigger version. But no, Luckily I didn't sit too far near the back, so wasn't passed vertical at any point. Shit on a stick, it was probably another lie told to me. I'm emailing my Mum.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

fully admit to hating roller coaster. I'm a pussy when it comes to heights and fast speeds being mixed.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> fully admit to hating roller coaster. I'm a pussy when it comes to heights and fast speeds being mixed.


Same here, I will be sick, it is inevitable. 

A weak stomach is something I've had to live with.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

I hate extreme heights but it becomes less of a factor when I'm on a Roller coaster or an airplane. Does it make sense? Nope, but that's how it is (_maybe it's the velocity_). I'll go on pretty much any roller coaster I just hate the 'Death Drop' rides. I went on the _Superman: Escape from Krypton_ ride because out of pride 'cause their were kids smaller than me going on. Hated it but I can say i went on.






Yeah.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I did a skydive in Lake Taupo, NZ. I'm the biggest pussy when it comes to speed and heights, especially combined. 

I'd convinced myself to do it but that I wasn't really doing it and only started to panic as I'm sat hanging off the side of the plane. 

*EDIT: you can see the panic on my face in the plane, see below.*



Spoiler: pics of said event







































It's a shame you have to be bummed all the way down though :side:


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh helllllllllllllll fucking no.

The fact you actually went through with it shows you have more balls than 99% of this forum. More than me, anyway.

Refuse to do that or go in the ocean, especially the latter. The nearest beaches to me have murky waters, so I have no idea what I could potentially step on (with bare feet no less). Because after seeing some jellyfish wash up on shore, it was a wrap. No thank you.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I was brave that day, very brave. My mum didn't believe that i'd done it, so I posted the DVD home to her from NZ and she was godsmacked. She knows me really well and it's so out of character.

I absolutely changed that day. Something inside me changed.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

This might be the worst and funniest thing i've ever seen since its so fucking sad. :lmao


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:lmao That was awesome


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

McQueen said:


> This might be the worst and funniest thing i've ever seen since its so fucking sad. :lmao


:lmao Bernice is the shit. I'd watch that, no lie.

"I ain't going to no hospital. Hospitals are for rich people and my ObamaCare ain't kicked in yet".


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


>


Andy is looking the proper beast atm.










He'll kill it in Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hey yo


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


>


Yeah, wouldn't be able to hold in the laughter either. Dude seems dead serious which makes it even funnier.

Hey, King K :dance


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

sup WAGG


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Chris Pratt went to the Michael Richards school of not breaking character.

Total pro.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

McQueen said:


> This might be the worst and funniest thing i've ever seen since its so fucking sad. :lmao


:lmao

Bernice is related to Kimbo Slice surely.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:wall wheb she punched the window


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

who are you? i dont recognise the username :hmm:


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.mess.be/inickgenwuname.php

Midnight Samurai 8*D

whats yours?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Gentlemen Prophet


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Unlucky Swami


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Fuck sake, Kenny's is GOAT. Mine sucks, I'd be jelly if i hadn't rapped TRIUMPH with The Genius himself. Legend.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

dear god that was SPACE MOUNTAIN :ti


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

tkok


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Hello everyone not called HayleySabin. :HHH


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Yeah fuck that HayleySabin guy :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

^ #TheBetterBrother


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

hey murderface, why cant haeley be more like you?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Magic said:


> hey murderface, why cant haeley be more like you?


What am I exactly like? 



> ^ #TheBetterBrother


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

well you seem to have a better taste in everything from sports to wrestlers to hopefully not watching shit like chikira(not that cody can watch it anymore either lololol). 


you're also not a pedo. 


oh and DUCKS. :kobe3(we have no hockey smileys :side


cody is lucky he has that IT factor going.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Magic said:


> (we have no hockey smileys :side


We should. 

:kessel

:torts

:avery


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I love CHIKARA, can't wait for the return :mark:

Wee need a Selanne, Perry, Getzlaf smiley.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Selanne's been in the league longer than most of the people on this forum have been alive. Still a BOSS.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

And he is gonna get his second Stanley Cup in his final season


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

How do you guys like the new Division set up in the NHL?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

awful because it isn't even EVEN in both conferences. I don't think it's bad for regular season play, but for the playoffs it's pretty stupid.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I think it's whatever, I just hate the Stars less now since they aren't in my division.

Playoff format is still the same right?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

William Murderface said:


> Yeah fuck that HayleySabin guy :side:


You said it! I was just saying hello to you all 







And not Cody :HHH I full expect my apology to be in the mail to me as I type this. :frustrate


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

ROUSEY said:


> You said it! I was just saying hello to you all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't hold your breath, that mofo is sleeping haha.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

tim thomas smiley for whenever conspiracy theories come up in the anything section


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

William Murderface said:


> Don't hold your breath, that mofo is sleeping haha.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Spoiler: my apology















Oh hey MOZ


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:brodgers YOU'LL NEVER WALK ALONE :brodgers


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOO. my rep to cody was ruined :jose


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

obby there isn't much left w/Troy on Community soon. 

Tonight's episode better not make this difficult.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Have some tissues ready when you watch the episode, fyi :sad:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

FUCK


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Magic, you bastard. 

Forgot the final "]" on the end so now the title for the link taunts me of what the content would have brought.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

not nearly as bad as when you're writing something in a rep box and press enter too early


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

cody I also forgot the starting tags. I was checking to see if it was a legit imagine link rather than a paragraph of code and accidentally hit enter before putting the tags on. :side:

wait did i fuck it up for you too, obby? :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Kissed by Fire will have to only remain a memory inside my head.

or on a google search in 15 minutes.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

McQueen said:


> Selanne's been in the league longer than most of the people on this forum have been alive. Still a BOSS.


Selanne is one of my favorite players. I was so happy when he won the Stanley Cup, well deserved. THE FINNISH FLASH!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

He'll always be a Shark at heart.

next best option is Anaheim.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Magic said:


> wait did i fuck it up for you too, obby? :lmao


NOPE :dance

yeah selanne is great. him and jagr don't seem to age.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hey yo


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

...uh huh.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

currently eating, and procastinating about assignments. 

SUP MCQUEEN. SPRINGSTEEN is coming here. next month.

SOON


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Not fair.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

HayleySabin said:


> Spoiler: my apology
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have now said the 2 most offensive things you could say to somebody who comes from the blue half of Liverpool! 

Welcome to the shit-list. Prepare your CP for an eternity of being repped with fat chicks wearing yoga pants in public. Last night was the pre-show as to what you're getting :HHH


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

You know what I _really_ hate?

attractive red haired dames w/pale skin. Sending me those would be very fitting punishment.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

HayleySabin said:


> You know what I _really_ hate?
> 
> attractive *red haired dames w/pale skin*. Sending me those would be very fitting punishment.


You asked for it :moyes2



Spoiler: for red haired dames w/pale skin


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

cody, king of the ring 2001 any good?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

ROUSEY said:


> You asked for it :moyes2
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: for red haired dames w/pale skin


If that's my only chance, I'LL HAVE TO TAKE IT.



King Kenny said:


> cody, king of the ring 2001 any good?


Yeah, it's fun. You will probably like the mindfuck brutality of Angle vs Shane and I think the triple threat main event (also brutal) is underrated gold.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

is that the one with shane going through glass?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Bingo.

Along w/concussions, bruises, cuts from the glass, & Angle's broken tailbone.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Doesn't he fail at the first attempt to put him through the glass and he lands on the back of his head? Looks brutal iirc


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Gosh, yeah he does. Happens twice. One time Angle does it too close to the glass so it has Shane bouncing off the glass and landing on top of Angle's head.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

​


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

It's a wonderful avy amirite?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Yes it is, dear Klee, yes it is.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*EVERYTHING'S WARM WHEN YOUR HEART GROWS COLD*

<3 all the psychedelic motifs here


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

E L E C T R I C___C H A P E L


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:homer


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Something about the Hotline Miami soundtrack, I just love it.

Was driving a drive around the peninsula with just this playing


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Hydrogen > all


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> cody, king of the ring 2001 any good?


I have that shit on VHS but yeah it was awesome.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

McQueen do you like Art House movies?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Who doesn't. I also like masterbating with large groups of men and we talk about how artistic our cum patterns make and how they reflect on the decline of society.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Who doesn't. I also like masterbating with large groups of men and we talk about how artistic our cum patterns make and how they reflect on the decline of society.


I have no idea what any of this means, Cody told me to ask you 

But I'm fucking pumped for the Hockey game tomorrow :mark:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I make fun of the guys in the Movie Thread about watching artsy fucking French & Korean films, or shit by that fucking HACK David Lynch all the time and basically circle jerking each other in there.

Tell him Inglorious Basterds was shit too.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

McQueen said:


> I have that shit on VHS but yeah it was awesome.


I have King of the Ring 2000 on VHS, had rented it from the video store and never returned it. It went out of business later anyway.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

McQueen said:


> I have that shit on VHS but yeah it was awesome.


I have a ton of old VHS tapes lying around. I put one in the VCR a month or so ago and it was this exact ppv 

Now I want to check out a bunch of the others to see what else I might have.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

VHS?

We're getting too old for that shit.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

I watched RAW 1/6/97 last night. On that nostalgia trip.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

:lmao Oh Bernice.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

McQueen said:


> VHS?
> 
> We're getting too old for that shit.


I still have a VCR/DVD player that I got like 6 or 7 years ago. Is blueray still a thing? Not sure if I want to try that yet. Sounds too newfangled to me.

Proud technophobe.(Y)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Pure disrespect. She deserved it. :no:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

McQueen said:


> I make fun of the guys in the Movie Thread about watching artsy fucking French & Korean films, or shit by that fucking HACK David Lynch all the time and basically circle jerking each other in there.
> 
> Tell him Inglorious Basterds was shit too.


:homer


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> I have King of the Ring 2000 on VHS, had rented it from the video store and never returned it. It went out of business later anyway.


It went out of business because people like you keeping all of their stuff. :no:

Shame on you.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> :lmao Oh Bernice.


MARK HENRY


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I remember seeing a few episodes of that towing show. It was pretty obviously fake but now it's purposely like that? :kobe
What happened, to make the show so different?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I posted a video of that Bernice fellow in the Youtube section yesterday, after spotting it in NotTimAndEric.

Might start watching tbh. Looks like it was directed by Tommy Wiseau.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

First time I've ever had to program. 30 pages and counting, and that's just for literacy


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Went through the old tapes and found like 4 or 5 ppvs and at least as many random episodes of Raw and Smackdown from the years 2001-2003. I thought I gave away all of them, but I guess I missed these because they were not labeled. Watching these will be fun.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Klee said:


> MARK HENRY


Yeah, I just scrolled right past those GIFs and thought it was Mark Henry & Renee Young :moyes6


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Right now watching 2003 Royal Rumble. My son is amazed at what he is seeing. He can't wrap his head around Lesnar as a face.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He'll be amazed at what he is seeing in the epically bad Torrie/Dawn match too.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Who doesn't. I also like masterbating with large groups of men and we talk about how artistic our cum patterns make and how they reflect on the decline of society.


What a post.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm glad I do you proud GOD of CUNT!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey Andy, thoughts on High Hopes?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't know if hes listened to it yet. No one has said a thing about it at the other place.

Edit: Nevermind it seems Andy and Craig did listen to it afterall.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

other place?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Not important. Its the center of Degeneracy on the internet.

Anyways the consensus between the three of us seems to be that its an alright album with a strong start & end but the middle is a little lacking. Although Andy seems to like the song on the album I like the least.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

McQueen said:


> Not important. Its the center of Degeneracy on the internet.


You guys don't have to lie to me about being regulars on /b/ :dino


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

not really feeling High Hopes tbh, songs are ok, heard a few of them before, production is gack, sounds overcooked and too clean or something, I find it grating to the ear. I only listened to it twice though, the Suicide cover is cool, always liked that song.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Not important. Its the center of Degeneracy on the internet.
> 
> Anyways the consensus between the three of us seems to be that its an alright album with a strong start & end but the middle is a little lacking. Although Andy seems to like the song on the album I like the least.


Was wondering your thoughts on it. Considering I'm a huge Morello mark I love the guitar playing. If it wasn't for him it would be an average album. The Tom Joad cover is amazing

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

McQueen said:


> He'll be amazed at what he is seeing in the epically bad Torrie/Dawn match too.


As awful as that match was, when was the last time the WWE put that much effort into building a story for a Diva feud like they did for them? I hadn't thought about it until watching that match today, but I remember it taking quite a while and getting a good buildup. And to think Torrie and Dawn weren't even worth the effort.

What really surprised me was the HHH/Steiner match. I remember when I saw it live how horrible I thought it was. Watching it now, it didn't seem all that bad. That says a lot to me about the quality of the current product if I can find that "classic" match to be somewhat tolerable.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

They put more effort in the Mickie/Trish angle, and it was ten fold better.

As was Piggy James and even the recent AJ/Kaitlyn program.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm talking more recent stuff like the past couple years.

And anyway the whole Piggy James thing was more of week to week teasing. AJ/Kaitlyn was pretty much backstage drama.

The story for Dawn/Torrie was very involved. Dawn seduced Torrie's father, and got him to marry her. Dawn lords it over Torrie as an evil stepmother. Then Al Wilson dies, and Dawn uses that to get into Torrie's head emotionally. And they even end up fighting during his open casket funeral.

My point is though, it would be great to see that kind of effort put into storyline writing for the Divas currently on the roster, most all of which are more than capable of putting on a match much better than the fiasco I re-watched today. It's not like they don't have the time with a three hour show.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hi


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

peep4life said:


> Was wondering your thoughts on it. Considering I'm a huge Morello mark I love the guitar playing. If it wasn't for him it would be an average album. The Tom Joad cover is amazing
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I thought the last four songs & Harry's Place were pretty great (Harry's Place doesn't seem like a Springsteen song at all) and I like the album but yeah, its just kinda there.

Was really hoping Down in a Hole was a cover of the Waits song, but alas not to be.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

:ti @ batista winning the rumble.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:bigdave did you watch the PPV, Magic? :mark:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I didn't even know the Rumble was today.

Fucking Batista. I mean, I like the guy, but that is awful. Not going to bother with it. I'm not a Bryan fan at all, but him not wrestling for the world title at WM after all that Summerslam buildup is a misstep worthy of TNA booking.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

:moody

Muthafuckaaaaaaa.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Happy 7th Cakeday to Craig  :hb


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Assholes at my work decided they magically have the right to start me almost 2 hours earlier than I normally start tomorrow morning without telling me (and then continue to work another 10 hours like normal), and its projected to be cold as fuck tomorrow (I have a courier job so i'm basically outside) so I emailed them back "Yeah i'm not getting up that early so you can move that first ride."

I hope they fire me, seeing as i';m taking a week off to job hunt in 2 weeks anyways. Could at least stay out of the fucking "Cold Weather Advisory" shit we've been having for days if I don't have to go to work.

My time is MY time motherfuckers, I don't care if you are understaffed, that's managements problem, not mine. You gonna learn someday.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Your co-workers did that to you?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Shitty managment team. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah their is no communication there, its pretty much a joke.

The one lady was so pissed at me so she made me go talk to the head of the department, he asked me whats up, I told him and he was just kinda like, "ok" and put me back to work. :lmao


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Fuck I wish I had co-workers to bitch about, but all I got is Cody


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

kane seems kind of veiny.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Kane's looking BUFF.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

William Murderface said:


> Fuck I wish I had co-workers to bitch about, but all I got is Cody


That is the gift that keeps on giving my friend. No matter what you do Cody is still blood so you can keep making fun of him and all he can do is cry. He can't escape you.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Well I'd never want him to leave haha.

I just wanna bitch about co-workers because that means I got a fucking job.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Wade Barrett somehow keeps his job? Why can't you? unk2


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've decided his beard has more charisma than he does.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

His beard only compliments his LOOK which complements his STAGE PRESENCE which compliments his AWESOME MIC SKILLS which compliment his GOOD BUT NOT GREAT IN RING ABILITIES.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL Wade Barrett. Mid-carder for life. At least he'll always have a fan in Pyro.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Nexus had so much potential


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Looked like he was going places in WWE until he meant John Cena lolz.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Headliner said:


> LOL Wade Barrett. Mid-carder for life. At least he'll always have a fan in Pyro.


xD lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Barrett isn't even that good on the JBL and Cole show. He just makes a face and speaks one or two lines.

But he was fucked the second Pyro became a fan. That guy has the worst track record in who he chooses to support.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sooo I don't care if I spoiled Smackdown for someone but....................Cesaro is in the chamber!!!!! :mark:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He chooses to support some awful talents.


OMG Derek!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed. How goes life?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

So so. Need a better job, not really interested in wrasslin anymore, its fucking cold. Otherwise fine.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Same.

If it weren't for DBry I probably wouldn't be watching at all.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So how's life Derek.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm good. How are things around here? I'd imagine it's about the same except a bit more fucktards.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lots of Pedos these days. Led by Cody (Haileysabin)


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Sooo I don't care if I spoiled Smackdown for someone but....................Cesaro is in the chamber!!!!! :mark:


Yayyyyyy!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Sooo I don't care if I spoiled Smackdown for someone but....................Cesaro is in the chamber!!!!! :mark:


People still watch smackdown? :homer2


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

I havnt watched an episode of SD since 2006. True story lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Its bad when i've seen a Smackdown more recently than someone else on here :lmao


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

xD lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Watched some bits of Raw out of boredom.

Saddens me that Batista is no longer good at any aspect of pro wrestling


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

I only ever cared for Batista in 04/05. The Eddie storyline was to much for me. Didn't watch enough to get into him as much as I was into say Edge and others at the time.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Batista being GASSED in the Rumble is only a drop in the bucket w/the rest of the trash these days. It's one large joke.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

It literally is one huge depressing joke. 

He deserved to get shit on and his reaction was fitting. I actually liked him when he left and was almost excited to see him return, but I had faith he'd get screwed from the title picture immediately, but it looks like he'd dominating the WWE for his contract duration to the expense of the true workhorses.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Wade Barrett somehow keeps his job? Why can't you? unk2


Hey don't you be taking shots at Wade Barrett :cussin:


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Punk pulling a Melina. :jose


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Derek said:


> But he was fucked the second Pyro became a fan. That guy has the worst track record in who he chooses to support.


Miz, Alex Riley, Wade Barrett, Alberto Del Rio, Damien Sandow, Dean Ambrose and now Bray Wyatt. :lmao

He actaully thinks Wyatt should be in the main event of Mania


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

haribo said:


> Miz, Alex Riley, Wade Barrett, Alberto Del Rio, Damien Sandow, Dean Ambrose and now Bray Wyatt. :lmao
> 
> *He actaully thinks Wyatt should be in the main event of Mania*


I'd prefer that over the crap were most likely going to get.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I have easily watched this 30 times today 






:lmao


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Klee said:


> It literally is one huge depressing joke.
> 
> He deserved to get shit on and his reaction was fitting. I actually liked him when he left and was almost excited to see him return, but I had faith he'd get screwed from the title picture immediately, but it looks like he'd dominating the WWE for his contract duration to the expense of the true workhorses.


Indeed. I was really wanting a surprise Batista return to go down, but they've gone about this all wrong. Giving him the belt despite him hitting the bricks for four years is awful, especially seeing as his name doesn't mean nearly as much as a Rock or Taker, or even Bryan or Punk.



haribo said:


> Miz, Alex Riley, Wade Barrett, Alberto Del Rio, Damien Sandow, Dean Ambrose and now Bray Wyatt. :lmao
> 
> He actaully thinks Wyatt should be in the main event of Mania


yeah but everyone there sans miz and adr is good :draper2


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

So what does anybody have to do when they post in this game?


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Ain't no game. Just say what you feel.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Bubz is a bitch.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

McQueen loves being rejected.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You'll all except me into your hearts like AIDS in your blood stream.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I accept you because I'm not a woman


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

HALLELUJAH MY BROTHER YOU HAVE BEEN CONDEMNED!


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I have been condemned haha.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

haribo said:


> He actaully thinks Wyatt should be in the main event of Mania


Wyatt vs Cena > Orton vs Batista, tho.

Pyro is more sane than WWE in this scenario.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

DANIEL BRYAN


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Does anybody think the CM Punk thing is a WORK and is just an anti-authority play to give punk some time off between the Rumble and EC?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

If it was anyone other than Punk I feel it could be designed as a work, but for now I'm just unsure. It really does depend how they address it (if at all) on Raw, because there's no way they can have a chokeslam through an announce table as his write off. He's too outspoken and proud an individual for this story to not be believeable.

I think going off of Punk's performances and demeanour in recent interviews, it's clear he's far from enthusiastic about his work currently. How much of that is purely related to the direction of his character and the company itself, or a broken down body still recuperating and not healed by that rushed comeback in Chicago in June I'm not sure. 

I can't see Punk being gone for good, if only because I feel he loves the industry too much to permanently walk away. I'd say it might be a case of a prolonged sabbatical to heal his body and mind, but given the state the company is in I could easily see him returning sometime next year (if not sooner) when WWE invariably panic. He has leverage over them in terms of being one of the few identifiable faces on the roster, but by all accounts he's frugal with his money and has made wise investments/savings to preserve his income and comfortably live off his earnings whilst exploring side ventures for years to come.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

William Murderface said:


> McQueen loves being rejected.


McQueen is a tease. He makes promises that he doesn't deliver on, and then gets off on your frustration.

Where is that 3-way you promised me you sick bastard? You're not really a pervert at all, are you?

I am disappointed. :no:


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I heard a rumour Punk would be going back to work for CZW.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

CZW? Come on really.



Zombie Apocalypse said:


> McQueen is a tease. He makes promises that he doesn't deliver on, and then gets off on your frustration.
> 
> Where is that 3-way you promised me you sick bastard? You're not really a pervert at all, are you?
> 
> I am disappointed. :no:


Threeways take time to set up but I think we are almost ready.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Froot said:


> I heard a rumour Punk would be going back to work for CZW.


If Punk goes anywhere that isn't a local indy for a brief stint, it'll be New Japan. Promise of good money, a schedule that suits his body and the fact he's spoken highly of Japan and is a longtime fan of Japanese wrestling.

Saw discussion at another forum as to whether New Japan would be interested. His work regressed a lot during the final few months of his past stint, but how much of that was due to his body breaking down and a lack of enthusiasm for the product remains to be seen. I'm not sure how good Punk would be in Japan where his promo time would be less and he'd be expected to work stiffer and with less margin for error, since execution is arguably his main weakness as a worker.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WOOLCOCK did your avatar see a..... clown.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

CLOWN


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The possibility of Punk plying his trade over at NJPW, makes me horny baby. That would be great and some awesome potential match ups. Nakamura/Punk would be :banderas. 

I think Punks style would work well over there, given he's not still burnt out and goes out there fresh.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

McQueen said:


> WOOLCOCK did your avatar see a..... clown.





The Lady Killer said:


> CLOWN




In answer to your question, it's a Man Utd player with a reputation for making some horrendous facial expressions. Your favourite team SUNDERLAND had some images on a fans forum which were done on paint, and that was one of them.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Sorry if my fb post caused you any hassle, SI. :hb


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

pretty sure I've seen the real pic of that avy on here somewhere. Must be a smiley. lol


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

:jones


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

The CZW remark was intended as a joke btw :moyes7


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

The Lady Killer said:


> Sorry if my fb post caused you any hassle, SI. :hb


No mither at all mate, he's too busy posting selfies and updating his account every hour to pay attention


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Phil Jones :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> Sorry if my fb post caused you any hassle, SI. :hb


Don't be. We need to protect SI from the impending CLOWN rape.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Thread got bumped off the front page of _Games and Trivia._

lelsodead.jpg


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

There is no way Punk goes to CZW. Idc if Zandig isn't in charge anymore, his one time there he said to hate it and that's why he never showed up again. Doubt he'll do anything involving an American Indie promotion, tbf. Not even PWG or ROH. Don't see it. No comment on the New Japan prospect, b/c well, I'm more expecting Punk to take some time off from working atm.

Wouldn't object to a few of these options tho. PWG would be immense. New Japan speaks for itself as far as personally caring. Hopefully he wouldn't be under that KENTA-lite style to try and hang w/some others. Unsure why he would go that route. Not like Alex Shelley changed his style too much since going from the Indie/TNA scene to Japan full time. If Punk gets fresh, I'm sure he'll try his best to hang on solely in the ring.


----------



## bringer of doom (Sep 30, 2005)

All's I know is if Dixie Carter thinks Punk would ever go to TNA she's on the weed..jus' sayin'. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Truth:* Just discovered the Brogre fandom, and have been having a blast reading all these greentexts.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

bringer of doom said:


> All's I know is if Dixie Carter thinks Punk would ever go to TNA she's on the weed..jus' sayin'.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'd go work for her if the price was right :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats because you were talking about not having a job last week. You'd work for anyone.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I mostly meant because I want Dixie, but I'd work there for a year or how ever many months TNA has left.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'd work for TNA. Would give me so many stories.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HayleySabin said:


> I'm more expecting Punk to take some time off from working atm.


Yeah. Not sure why he would go anywhere that physical punishment to his body after leaving his last job due to being banged up. Heck, he may even come back to the WWE. He's still a big money maker for them.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

He could. Austin did. Hogan did after all their history. If the worker is worth the cash, they'll let 'em return. That's the philosophy.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

HayleySabin said:


> I'd work for TNA. Would give me so many stories.


You'd probably being applying for food stamps ala Jesse Neal in a few months :lol


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Destiny said:


>














obby said:


> You'd probably being applying for food stamps ala Jesse Neal in a few months :lol


It wouldn't be a terrible situation unless I lose the dame I was w/at the time, like Christina Von Eerie. Then it becomes pitiful.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

HayleySabin said:


> There is no way Punk goes to CZW. Idc if Zandig isn't in charge anymore, his one time there he said to hate it and that's why he never showed up again. Doubt he'll do anything involving an American Indie promotion, tbf. Not even PWG or ROH. Don't see it. No comment on the New Japan prospect, b/c well, I'm more expecting Punk to take some time off from working atm.
> 
> Wouldn't object to a few of these options tho. PWG would be immense. New Japan speaks for itself as far as personally caring. Hopefully he wouldn't be under that KENTA-lite style to try and hang w/some others. Unsure why he would go that route. Not like Alex Shelley changed his style too much since going from the Indie/TNA scene to Japan full time. If Punk gets fresh, I'm sure he'll try his best to hang on solely in the ring.


I could honestly picture CM Punk taking a few dates w/ NJPW (eventually) as a Gaijin much like Lesnar did between his failed Football aspirations and his MMA career. It's the only other promotion on an upswing that has enough prestige tied to it's brand where it wouldn't diminish Punk's name value in any way. Could you imagine Punk vs the likes of Shibata, Goto, Tanahashi and Okada? *spooge* It'd be interesting too with the KENTA/WWE rumors, both would probably be prohibited from using the GTS in their respective promotions. :lol


but yeah, I don't expect him to stay away from the WWE for very long, and i'd be surprised if they don't work him into their Mania plans at the last minute.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

vs Shibata would be messed up. Would assume Shibata would try double to make Punk work for his merit if that match was ever slated to occur. Out of the few you named, I can see him pairing up w/Tanahashi the best.

KENTA isn't heading to WWE as a report put out said. _(in KENTA's own words too)_ He said he was just there for the opportunity to train in his "time off" at the performance center. Wanting to eventually try and peruse a career down the line.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Well, Shibata and Goto are stiff workers and bring an extra element of realism to their matches, if I go by Punk's Summerslam match, I can see their respective styles meshing well if they lay out the proper match format. I can see Shibata being the most likely to try and show him up out of the two, and I guess that's worrisome since Punk hasn't wrestled at that level in quite some time. Nakamura might be another good pairing, maybe even have Punk work with Hoyt or (dare I say) Simitaitoko in an underdog match even if those would more than likely be far cries from the Brian Danielson/Takeshi Morishima pairing lol. Tanahashi vs Punk would indeed be awesome to see, and it would be the most high profile match they could do at _this_ point in time.

Ah, probably for the best when it comes to KENTA. I haven't seen the E treat a Japanese talent with any respect since Michinoku, and even that turned into a bloody farce rather quickly. I don't see them come up with any incentive to change their xenophobic ways anytime soon. Then again tbf, they don't really have the proper division to bring these guys in and showcase their strengths, but that's completely their fault to lack foresight and bring them in anyway. Good God, if there's ever a page they should've taken out of mid 90's ECW/WCW's playbooks, it's utilizing foreign talent properly...



*EDIT:* I guess they _did_ "try" with Tajiri for a while despite the racist undertones... if that even constituted a push...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Perhaps. Brock sure as hell didn't go light w/Punker. A lot of this has to deal w/me needing to see Punk out of that WWE style element. It's been so long that picturing him in another war like that - only outside of the company - is a bit fuzzy. Could see Danielson or Cesaro doing it, but not so much Punk as clearly. Probably b/c the other two are more in tune w/the style. Maybe I'm just a scatterbrain. Who knows. Punk vs Hoyt would own. I'd love to see it. After having a bit more faith in Fale following WK, I think being in ring w/Punk would be a solid pairing too. Punk to lead and play off the raw power the Under Boss could bring. Fun scenarios all around w/the roster, tbhayley.

Tajiri is usually the other go-to guy for me next to Taka. Tajiri never really had too much comedy tagged next to him to bring him down a la Taka. Both got their credible match vs Triple H one night. That must mean the company liked them to a marginal degree.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hiii


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Love your sig kenny.

Hai Hayley.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

HayleySabin said:


> Perhaps. Brock sure as hell didn't go light w/Punker. A lot of this has to deal w/me needing to see Punk out of that WWE style element. It's been so long that picturing him in another war like that - only outside of the company - is a bit fuzzy. Could see Danielson or Cesaro doing it, but not so much Punk as clearly. Probably b/c the other two are more in tune w/the style. Maybe I'm just a scatterbrain. Who knows. Punk vs Hoyt would own. I'd love to see it. After having a bit more faith in Fale following WK, I think being in ring w/Punk would be a solid pairing too. Punk to lead and play off the raw power the Under Boss could bring. Fun scenarios all around w/the roster, tbhayley.
> 
> Tajiri is usually the other go-to guy for me next to Taka. Tajiri never really had too much comedy tagged next to him to bring him down a la Taka. Both got their credible match vs Triple H one night. That must mean the company liked them to a marginal degree.



Completely agree on Danielson and Castagnoli (who could be an even better version of Karl Anderson imo) lending themselves as excellent credits to the style. Danielson especially given his credible puro experience. (Y)


...

iirc Taka only had the comedy shtick once they came up with the Kai En Tai gimmick, before that they actually teased us with him as the flagbearer of a promising Lightweight Division that could've formed a sweet relationship between the E and Feds overseas to bring in some of their guys like WCW did. Hell, the division showed promise when they had Taka wrestle the Great Sasuke at Canadian Stampede and Aguila at Wrestlemania of all PPV's. My guess is that they scrapped the idea thinking that a legit lightweight division would be a weak ratings draw.. so they let their shit-for-brains writer Vince Russo throw them in slapstick comedy segments instead (i.e. the default resort for their failed projects).. the same guy that was quoted saying that "Americans don't give a shit about Lucha Libre" despite the fact that Lucha style wrestling matches were consistantly packing a wallop throughout those tedious 3 hour Nitros back when Nitro was at it's hottest. As for Tajiri, I thought he was the cornerstone of comedy when they paired him up with Regal, but they did treat him as more of an strong midcard talent periodically.. especially following Brock's departure when they reshuffled the Brands. 

I don't see having a credible match with HHH meaning anything if there's no long-term initiative to book them properly. Seems like they start off bringing these foreign wrestlers in so that they appeal to different demos, then they give them their moment to shine only to waste them weeks later in meaningless segments that completely kill any credibility they might've created for them. Albeit a different ethnicity, they managed to sustain the push and momentum of wrestlers like Mysterio and Guerrero because those guys already had mainstream exposure and a strong following in America (not to discredit their talent to get over otherwise). Because of this, they actually brought in eyeballs and successfully tapped into the Latino Market which made up a huge chunk of their Smackdown audience in the mid 00's. Might explain why the E actually give a shit about pushing Del Rio to the Moon nowadays outside of his Main-Event caliber look and quick adapting to the "WWE style" . More of an exception and not a rule though tblargy...

I say ether build a credible division for these guys to showcase their skills, or don't bring em in at all.. unless you have someone like Tajiri who's so wildly charismatic that he can handle, and even thrive in the silly typecasting thrown his way. The Hakushi / Susuki / faux-jap Tensai's of the world always have a short shelf life if we go by track records. :/


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Hai Hayley.


*Lost in Translation*. Make it SOON. 





BloodNinja said:


> Completely agree on Danielson and Castagnoli (who could be an even better version of Karl Anderson imo) lending themselves as excellent credits to the style. Danielson especially given his credible puro experience. (Y)
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


Don't forget bringing in Pantera to work vs Taka right before WM too. There was a glimmer of hope there. Quickly snuffed out by the moment they abruptly turned Taka heel. The first REAL mistake. He was over, so what do they do? Turn him heel and be the head guy in a group of talented dudes who were his rivals for months thus effectively killing the last remaining element of the division. Then they go to feud w/The Oddities. Comedy followed immensely. Tajiri's bit w/Regal in the start was lighthearted as a character. Wouldn't dub that quality, b/c Regal almost fell into the same realm. He did drink Chris Jericho's urine, after all. Then the next week he was vile and visious. Much the same w/Tajiri when they finally let him work on TV. Instantly credible. Amazingly over w/the audience showing how the dynamic w/Regal worked. And had a steady career of being a midcard mainstay who would actually get championship matches and wins peppered throughout. It honestly felt like they liked what he had to offer. More than in one specific area. _(in this case; a more negative one given past history w/other Japanese or Asian talent.)_

Triple H line was facetious on my part. I made that be an inter-office jab at the company and the new figure head. Jokey poke as I roll my eyes and say "well they almost beat Triple H, OF COURSE they were well liked" Ad nauseam. Vince oddly liked to try and tap into the Latino market for a bit. Started in the 90's. Was probably thanks to the WCW competition, but he always tried. He never did it properly, which is why it failed about until you mentioned the specific stars who burst through and happened to be of Latino descent. This gets me thinking of the non-advertised Lucha trios match from Royal Rumble 1997 that absolutely tanked. In both match quality and crowd reaction. Done in Texas - so apparently there would HAVE to be Mexicans or Hispanics to pop, lmao - and then out of about 60,000 people, not a single one gave a damn. Silent. Match was shite. Oooh. It wasn't good. Meanwhile, WCW was bringing in their Lucha scene and it was killing. Junk like this plays a part as to why WWF would eventually crap out on any other international idea planned and force it down the comedy pipe not long after. Until later minorities became a hotbed. You can figure out the rest of the equation from there. I understand appealing for some minor aspect of a fanbase b/c of it. That's "business" as it were. However, focusing on their heritage as nearly the ONLY reason to get a push or no push, in the case for the Japanese workers, is the dirt worst. Ignore aspects that shouldn't be relevant and focus on the real things that make this business go: popularity & talent. Tajiri was over and could go. Green light for a semi-successful upper level career should have gone on immediately. If only there was a brain.

Hakushi. Now that's a name to drive this point home. Debuts as a threat to Bret Hart in the peak of his babyface popularity. Transitions loss into work w/1-2-3, a rising over babyface. Soon after he falls down the ladder to Superstars and becomes a babyface jobber himself. Gone about a year or less later one night jobbing to Bradshaw; exited by getting branded on TV. It's not a pretty relationship. A shame.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

HayleySabin said:


> *Lost in Translation*. Make it SOON.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:lmao @ The Royal Rumble 1997. Isn't that the Rumble where they had Mil Mascaras and 3 other generic masked wrestlers enter as participants for no rhyme or reason? :lmao Talk about playing to a choir of chirping crickets. It's like Vinny Mac trying to get the crowd excited about Dory Funk Jr randomly entering at number whatever the year before that.. Not. Gonna. Happen.

To be fair, my memory is selective when it comes to WWF television in the 98-99 circa which I consider a time that sustained a great main storyarc amidst a ton of horseshit. I do remember concepts like the aforementioned Lightweight Division and the Brawl 4 All backfiring on them (with the latter, a classic example of self-pwnage by hilariously feeding Bart Gunn to Butter Bean instead of.. you know, actually capitalising on his B4A win.. ). I don't remember Taka being _that_ over for them to halt his push, which nowadays would be a reason to do that according to WWE logic, but not back when they had Austin on the roster. My guess is that they saw more potential in a full-fledged Japanese heel faction to 'peal harbor' the roster rather than building the tentative program of Taka overcoming the odds against the invading faction. I'll admit that it's not exactly Ahmed vs the Nation, but it would've added some believability to the angle.. instead we got them trying to chop Val Venis's penis before becoming glorified Pinatas. Sad if it wasn't so funny..


Please don't get me started on HHH, these days I can write an entire thesis on why this guy needs to step the fuck aside for the benefit of the product. It's beyond ridiculous at this point. I'll just ignore all that jazz and bask in the sweet sweet memories of him getting his ass handed to him in a Hogpen match on the same card that Hakushi got a rare W in the curtain jerker. (totally had to look that one up) Oh the good ol' days.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh yeah. That's the one. Idiot Mascaras along w/Latin Lover, Heavy Metal (I think) and someone else. Total bust. Waste of time. Guess they didn't care when it was Austin ruling the match for about 70% of the duration. And to wonder, how were they losing? Ha.

He was over. Not MEGA over, but the fans popped for his music, popped for him, and generally made it seem like - any flashy moves aside in select matches - that he was the only light heavyweight who the fans could connect w/. It all became pointless the moment he was jumbled up w/the rest of his countrymen. I guess maybe they thought since Taka previously teamed w/all members of Kai En Tai, he may as well join 'em. Bleh. I'd actually say Ahmed Johnson vs The Nation was worse than this though. b/c that crap WOULD. NOT. DIE. It went on from late 1996 - Ahmed's release in early 1998. Are you kidding me? Not to mention that brief point where Johnson joined the Nation following his heel turn at KOTR '97. Got injured before Canadian Stampede, then returned as a babyface for whatever reason. The Attitude Era is marred w/crap from top to bottom. I understand nostalgia, but uh-uh. No. On so much.

WWF In Your House: Season's Beatings? What an event. Buddy Landell showed up, Hog Pen match, Undertaker kills King Mabel's gimmick, & it had a fantastic main event to boot complete w/a no-no blade job by Bret that most were led to believe was hard-way. Vintage 1995.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

HayleySabin said:


> Oh yeah. That's the one. Idiot Mascaras along w/Latin Lover, Heavy Metal (I think) and someone else. Total bust. Waste of time. Guess they didn't care when it was Austin ruling the match for about 70% of the duration. And to wonder, how were they losing? Ha.
> 
> He was over. Not MEGA over, but the fans popped for his music, popped for him, and generally made it seem like - any flashy moves aside in select matches - that he was the only light heavyweight who the fans could connect w/. It all became pointless the moment he was jumbled up w/the rest of his countrymen. I guess maybe they thought since Taka previously teamed w/all members of Kai En Tai, he may as well join 'em. Bleh. I'd actually say Ahmed Johnson vs The Nation was worse than this though. b/c that crap WOULD. NOT. DIE. It went on from late 1996 - Ahmed's release in early 1998. Are you kidding me? Not to mention that brief point where Johnson joined the Nation following his heel turn at KOTR '97. Got injured before Canadian Stampede, then returned as a babyface for whatever reason. The Attitude Era is marred w/crap from top to bottom. I understand nostalgia, but uh-uh. No. On so much.
> 
> WWF In Your House: Season's Beatings? What an event. Buddy Landell showed up, Hog Pen match, Undertaker kills King Mabel's gimmick, & it had a fantastic main event to boot complete w/a no-no blade job by Bret that most were led to believe was hard-way. Vintage 1995.


Oh don't get me wrong, I wasn't chomping at the bit to see the Ahmed/Nation feud progress, but it was an interesting and momentarily entertaining angle that failed miserably in execution. The personalities involved made that interesting to me somewhat, both Ahmed and Faarooq were just dying to let their inner "New Jack" shine through and go medieval on everyone's asses. but.. to prove your point that they jumped the shark on that - I went to two house shows between late 96 and early 97 with a lengthy interval between both, and on both shows Ahmed vs Faarooq was booked. lol.. and yeah, Ahmed's booking was moronic to me too. The guy was super over and....... right, makes sense now.

I actually have a love/hate relationship with WWF 95. I hated the first half of the year, and I enjoyed the latter half a lot leading into 96 which had a series of fantastic main event showings. Even the cheese is fun to look back on, I mean tell me that you didn't get a guilty kick out of Jerry Lawler roasting Bret's parents on a weekly basis. :lol


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

So who else blacked out yesterday? I don't remember anything from the hours of 9pm-2am.

This was basically how my night went


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow a whole bunch of talk about Punk in New Japan. I don't think that will ever happen but yeah it'd be cool, although I can't see Punk in the ring with some of the guys there.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Wait, all this time busting Bubz's chops in the General Movie Discussion threads, and I only _now_ find out that he's a Puroresu fan!? :ex:


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I would like to see how Punk's mongolian chops would be received in New Japan. It would be interesting to see someone whose strikes would make Tanahashi look like Kawada in comparison.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

I also had no idea you liked Puro either blarg. You sly dog you.

Sup WOOLCOCK. That's one of the things that first popped up there in the noggin, Punk's strikes would come off terribly in Japan.

Thoughts on Parks last episode welsh? 'Twas so good.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm going to have to confess to being a loathesome dick and have yet to see an episode of the sixth season. Probs going to watch soon though because I've seen Seabs say there's a four week break now due to the Olympics or something, so should be able to catch up quick without the frustrating one week wait.

Still need to finish Mad Men Season Six as well :$


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The CHIKARA return is imminent McQueen :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll say the same thing here.

CHIKARA IS FOR *******! WHY SHOULD I CARE?

If 23 people in a rec center and your brother want to pay money to watch guys dress as bugs and wrestle each other they can have that garbage.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Wait, you don't like CHIKARA!? :shocked:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No one with any sense likes CHIKARA or True Blood.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Bubz said:


> I also had no idea you liked Puro either blarg. You sly dog you.


I know, right? Who the hell woulda thunk us giddying over Wrestling on a Wrestling Forum? Almost blasphemous if it wasn't so shocking. :no:




WOOLCOCK said:


> Still need to finish Mad Men Season Six as well :$


Same here, though tbf I only watched the 2 hour season premiere so I in my case I have to start it rather than finish it. I marathoned all five seasons after your rec and enjoyed them all, but kinda lost interest once I had to start following the show on a weekly basis. (might not've helped that I was tangled up in the Breaking Bad and Dexter season finales att). It's a fantastically written yet demanding show since it's more tenseful moments are usually sparsed and requires you to patiently let things play out at a snail's pace.

Just started watching HBO's Six Feet Under. It's actually very well made and i'm surprised that it flew under the radar. It's very character driven, and definitely a quirky, complex, dark comedy/drama series worth checking out. I also need to make room for that new Always Sunny season asap to freshen up my pallet of inside references.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

McQueen said:


> No one with any sense likes CHIKARA or True Blood.


I fucking hate True Blood also.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

BloodNinja said:


> Same here, though tbf I only watched the 2 hour season premiere so I in my case I have to start it rather than finish it. I marathoned all five seasons after your rec and enjoyed them all, but kinda lost interest once I had to start following the show on a weekly basis. (might not've helped that I was tangled up in the Breaking Bad and Dexter season finales att). It's a fantastically written yet demanding show since it's more tenseful moments are usually sparsed and requires you to patiently let things play out at a snail's pace.
> 
> Just started watching HBO's Six Feet Under. It's actually very well made and i'm surprised that it flew under the radar. It's very character driven, and definitely a quirky, complex, dark comedy/drama series worth checking out. I also need to make room for that new Always Sunny season asap to freshen up my pallet of inside references.


It's definitely a show that requires your full attention, but the writing and character development is unrivalled imo. I can appreciate it might demand more commitment on the viewer's part than say Breaking Bad, but the culmination of the journey is just as rewarding, even if getting that far takes a little more determination from the viewer.

Craig is a huge TV boffin and someone whose opinions I typically relate to quite closely, and he absolutely adores Six Feet Under, to the point where I feel it might be one of his favourite shows ever. He's always raved about the show's consistency and the performances, with the series finale being one of the best ever I do believe he has said. Never seen the show myself truthfully though.

Been revisiting Batman: The Animated Series myself the last couple of weeks. Such an immensely riveting and brilliant show created for kids but layered with intricate plots and character development to reward adults capable of watching the show. Some of the villain centric episodes are immaculate, and they really excel with the origin stories, particularly 'I am the Night' and 'Robin's Reckoning'.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

SI


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Kenny :hb

How are things mate?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

McQueen said:


> No one with any sense likes CHIKARA or *True Blood*.


Rich gay people do.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

WOOLCOCK said:


> Kenny :hb
> 
> How are things mate?


:hb

They're better. I've had a lot of changes happen in the past week and a bit. I've decided to take a break from uni for a while, and to drop my teaching course. I want to work for a while, save some money and yeah eventually I want to get into counselling. 

How are you mate?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh I see mate, a bit of a shame as I recall you really enjoying the teaching environment, but sounds like you've got a plan in mind so more power to you  . Any luck on the job front? I did see a few interviews you had lined up, wish you all the best in them!

I'm ok mate. I was let go from my job two weeks ago, a bit of a shame because I enjoyed the work immensely and the office was a real treat to work in. But at the end of the day I gave it a go and got complimented a lot for various aspects of my performance, so right now I'm just looking for legal work initially but also bookmarking anything remotely interesting to occupy my time, save money up and then potentially enroll in a Company Secretary course in a couple of years. It combines Corporate Governance with Business related administration, and is something that has appealed to me for a while.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Yeah mate, truth is that even though I love the teaching environment, I've lost the motivation for the uni course. I was putting too much pressure/stress on myself and in the end I lost my motivation towards it. 

Yeah job front is going alright. Missed out on a job earlier in the week. I "already" have a job on a youth advisory board/group but I'm still awaiting on my contract which is seriously taking too long. I had two job interviews today. First one was for vocational school care/before/after school care. That's a casual job (usually on call) where it could be before/after school or a whole day thing. I had an induction and interview for that today and went well. They offered me a shift somewhere but it was way too far away so I declined that one. They said there should be shifts coming up soon. Second one is working in a corporate bar/suite during events at anz stadium (i.e. eminem, NRL, AFL, concerts, etc). I went well in that and I find out Monday.

I have another job interview tomorrow too. 

Sad to hear about you losing your job man. Hopefully you get into what you have your mind set on.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Ah, I had something much the same happen to a mate. He was doing his PGCE (teaching course over here) and seemed to be thriving but within a week I spoke to him and he'd dropped out, citing the stress he was putting on himself. In his case I worry because I feel even the most mundane work could get that reaction out of him, and now he's set his heart on becoming a Teaching Assistant and I'm just worried it'll be the same thing again if he gets into that line of work.

Fabulous news about the interviews mate, seem to have a good knack for it. Best of luck for all of them 

Cheers mate, I was averaging about an interview every few days the last time I was job-hunting before landing my last job, so hopefully have the same luck again :hb


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

WOOLCOCK said:


> It's definitely a show that requires your full attention, but the writing and character development is unrivalled imo. I can appreciate it might demand more commitment on the viewer's part than say Breaking Bad, but the culmination of the journey is just as rewarding, even if getting that far takes a little more determination from the viewer.
> 
> Craig is a huge TV boffin and someone whose opinions I typically relate to quite closely, and he absolutely adores Six Feet Under, to the point where I feel it might be one of his favourite shows ever. He's always raved about the show's consistency and the performances, with the series finale being one of the best ever I do believe he has said. Never seen the show myself truthfully though.
> 
> Been revisiting Batman: The Animated Series myself the last couple of weeks. Such an immensely riveting and brilliant show created for kids but layered with intricate plots and character development to reward adults capable of watching the show. Some of the villain centric episodes are immaculate, and they really excel with the origin stories, particularly 'I am the Night' and 'Robin's Reckoning'.




I'm not far enough into Six Feet Under so I can't echo Craig's thoughts, but it's not the first time i've heard praise for it thrown it's way. I remember NoGimmicksNeeded saying something similar about it a few months ago. First season is incredible though, even if it takes time adjusting to Michael C Hall in the role of a highly sentimental Homosexual. It's one of those rare shows that tread on taboo topics intelligently while having a cast of characters too interesting and wildly charismatic to ever make it a boring affair. The way that each individual story play out and come together while forcing you to take a serious look at philosophical questions about life, death, love, sex, tragedy..ect is done marvelously. Wouldn't be too much of a stretch to call it one of the most underappreciated shows ever.

Ah man, now you're striking at the core of my feelers with this Batman shit. I used to watch that show religiously with my sister when we lived in Uplands Ontario, we've only lived together for two years and those two years are by far my most special memories. Classic example of how you can make a PG show appealing to adults with it's interesting character studies and dark, brooding atmosphere throughout. "I am the Night" is an excellent episode although I don't clearly recall the other one. My absolute fav is "Over the Edge" which is an episode you should go into cold turkey, "Almost Got 'Im" is also unique which revolves around a game of cards between the rogue of villains where they all brag about their time that they almost killed Batman... plays out like a classic Noir. Oh, and make sure to watch the movie "Mask of the Phantasm" which is a spiritual bookend to TAS. I actually think it's the best written Batman film. :hb


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

WOOLCOCK said:


> Ah, I had something much the same happen to a mate. He was doing his PGCE (teaching course over here) and seemed to be thriving but within a week I spoke to him and he'd dropped out, citing the stress he was putting on himself. In his case I worry because I feel even the most mundane work could get that reaction out of him, and now he's set his heart on becoming a Teaching Assistant and I'm just worried it'll be the same thing again if he gets into that line of work.
> 
> Fabulous news about the interviews mate, seem to have a good knack for it. Best of luck for all of them
> 
> Cheers mate, I was averaging about an interview every few days the last time I was job-hunting before landing my last job, so hopefully have the same luck again :hb


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

BloodNinja said:


> Ah man, now you're striking at the core of my feelers with this Batman shit. I used to watch that show religiously with my sister when we lived in Uplands Ontario, we've only lived together for two years and those two years are by far my most special memories. Classic example of how you can make a PG show appealing to adults with it's interesting character studies and dark, brooding atmosphere throughout. "I am the Night" is an excellent episode although I don't clearly recall the other one. My absolute fav is "Over the Edge" which is an episode you should go into cold turkey, "Almost Got 'Im" is also unique which revolves around a game of cards between the rogue of villains where they all brag about their time that they almost killed Batman... plays out like a classic Noir. Oh, and make sure to watch the movie "Mask of the Phantasm" which is a spiritual bookend to TAS. I actually think it's the best written Batman film. :hb


Yeah "Almost Got 'Im" is sensational and one of my favourite episodes where Batman is pushed to the side, all whilst you expect him to appear at any given moment. My favourite bit in that episode is when Joker starts to regale the villains with his current plot involving Catwoman, and the look of horror on the faces of the villains who are repulsed even by his actions. The show does a really good job imo of occasionally throwing out those sort of episodes, such as the fabulous 'Man who killed Batman' where a meek and timid man apparently kills Batman by accident, and proceeds to be chased by the villains of Gotham angry at losing the chance to be the one to kill Batman.

Haven't seen that 'Over the Edge' episode, and after a quick check it's part of the third season which I'm not far off from starting. I do recall being a bit sad at the altered animation for the third season, as I immensely preferred the noir theme of the original seasons, but I'll persevere.

"Robin's Reckoning" is a two part origin story whereby they uncover a low end criminal who turns out to be the mobster who killed Robin's parents when he tried to intimidate the circus owner into paying for protection. Batman tries to shield his identity from Robin, who eventually uncovers it and proceeds to track the man down on his own, looking for vengeance. It's a wonderful Batman/Robin story as they show how Bruce Wayne adopts Dick and looks after him, and it makes you sad that they went with a far weaker story for Batman Forever.

I've seen and adore Mask of the Phantasm. Mark Hamill as The Joker is just an absolute delight and I love the story, even if the identity of The Phantasm is all but obvious  . Have you seen any of the recent DC animated films? They do a really good job of creating a mature and violent Batman story similar to Graphic Novels. Year One (Gordon's origin story and first year of The Batman), Under The Red Hood and The Dark Knight Returns Part 1 & 2 (Batman returns after a 10 year absence) are all good-great imo.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

WOOLCOCK said:


> I'm going to have to confess to being a loathesome dick and have yet to see an episode of the sixth season. Probs going to watch soon though because I've seen Seabs say there's a four week break now due to the Olympics or something, so should be able to catch up quick without the frustrating one week wait.
> 
> Still need to finish Mad Men Season Six as well :$


You are indeed a loathsome dick . It's been great this season imo.

Also need to finish Mad Men Season 6. Guess I'm a loathsome dick too.

Blarg have you been a puro fan for long?

Also McQueen is right about CHIKARA. One of the things he and I share is dislike for skinny geeks wrestling as ants and a love of BSG which you all should watch because it's amazing and you're a bunch of loathsome dicks if you don't .


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I honestly can't explain why I haven't started it yet, can only assume I missed the first few episodes and then decided to let a good portion of the season play out, as I hate watching 5 or 6 episodes in a row and then having to stomach the week long wait once you catch up. Guess the few week layoff gives me ample time now though 

Going off past conversations with blarg, he's very familiar with the 80s/90s output and is a big shoot style/UWF fan as well so I'd say he's certainly an avid watcher, though the length of time he's been aware of puro is lost on me I'm afraid.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

WOOLCOCK said:


> Yeah "Almost Got 'Im" is sensational and one of my favourite episodes where Batman is pushed to the side, all whilst you expect him to appear at any given moment. My favourite bit in that episode is when Joker starts to regale the villains with his current plot involving Catwoman, and the look of horror on the faces of the villains who are repulsed even by his actions. The show does a really good job imo of occasionally throwing out those sort of episodes, such as the fabulous 'Man who killed Batman' where a meek and timid man apparently kills Batman by accident, and proceeds to be chased by the villains of Gotham angry at losing the chance to be the one to kill Batman.
> 
> Haven't seen that 'Over the Edge' episode, and after a quick check it's part of the third season which I'm not far off from starting. I do recall being a bit sad at the altered animation for the third season, as I immensely preferred the noir theme of the original seasons, but I'll persevere.
> 
> ...


Actually haven't seen the Dark Knight Returns animated movie, does it draw direct parallels with the novel? I'd consider that one of my favorite reads next to Batman: Son of the Demon, the Grant Morrison series from _Batman and Son_ all the way through to _Batman Incorporated_, and the underrated Gotham by Gaslight. I _did_ watch Under the Red Hood which is definitely one of the better animated movies. Return of the Joker wasn't bad (and grim) surprisingly considering that I was never a big fan of the Batman Beyond series .

I absolutely love the swerve with the Joker in the "Mask of the Phantasm" film where he ends up one-upping Andrea Beaumont on her hit-list, and his involvement in her father's murder. Although they go out of their way to make you guess on who the Phantasm is before the reveal, it's still an emotional moment the way it all comes together. Voice-over work has always been spot on with Hammil and Conroy. Shirley Walker's Soundtrack is fucking amazing too. (Y)

"Over the Edge" starts off with a great opening sequence, but goes even deeper than that. It's as dark an episode as the previous two season's offerings. Very hard to talk about it without giving anything away. :/





Bubz said:


> Blarg have you been a puro fan for long?





WOOLCOCK said:


> Going off past conversations with blarg, he's very familiar with the 80s/90s output and is a big shoot style/UWF fan as well so I'd say he's certainly an avid watcher, though the length of time he's been aware of puro is lost on me I'm afraid.



Ha, yeah I remember the great discussions we had on UWF in PM a while back, though to answer Bubz's question, my first taste of Puro followed a match I saw between Pillman and Jushin Liger on Nitro. Then I got my hands on the first Super J Cup and it blew me away. So, i'd say that i've had my real introduction to Puro around 1996-97ish but got into it more seriously in the early 2000's when it was much more accessible online. The shoot-based style I knew about but didn't give it a fair shot until I delved into the UWfi collection they sold on Highspot following a friend's recommendation a few years ago. http://www.highspots.com/p/18596.html

^incredible must-have set.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

BloodNinja said:


> Actually haven't seen the Dark Knight Returns animated movie, does it draw direct parallels with the novel? I'd consider that one of my favorite reads next to Batman: Son of the Demon, the Grant Morrison series from _Batman and Son_ all the way through to _Batman Incorporated_, and the underrated Gotham by Gaslight. I _did_ watch Under the Red Hood which is definitely one of the better animated movies. Return of the Joker wasn't bad (and grim) surprisingly considering that I was never a big fan of the Batman Beyond series .
> 
> I absolutely love the swerve with the Joker in the "Mask of the Phantasm" film where he ends up one-upping Andrea Beaumont on her hit-list, and his involement in her father's murder. Although they go out of their way to make you guess on who the Phantasm is before the reveal, it's still an emotional moment the way it all comes together. Voice-over work has always been spot on with Hammil and Conroy. Shirley Walker's Soundtrack is fucking amazing too. (Y)
> 
> "Over the Edge" starts off with a great opening sequence, but goes even deeper than that. It's as dark an episode as the previous two season's offerings. Very hard to talk about it without giving anything away. :/


I'm afraid I can't really answer that, as I'm not much of a reader in terms of the novel, but the general plot involves Batman resurfacing after a new gang called The Mutants wreak havoc on Gotham. Bruce decides it's time to remind people of what Batman stands for, and proceeds to wage war on the new gang. Whilst this develops, Joker is in Arkham and has been rendered almost comatose in terms of personality, however true to form there's an eerie cliffhanger to the end of Part One involving him. Part Two is quite hectic, but it basically sees Batman's influence over Gotham helping to slowly protect social order, whilst his actions attract the attention of a certain Alien who is tasked with bringing an end to Batman's activities. It's a really gripping take on Batman and truly the most violent installment I can ever recall witnessing. 

I absolutely love that Conroy came up with the idea to alternate between his Bruce Wayne and Batman voice. Such a shrewd idea on his part to distinguish the two personas whilst producing the defintive voice of Batman imo, without resembling a chronic 40 a day smoker as one Christian Bale would 

I've just finished 'Second Chance', which is another good Two-Face tale. Special props to the creative team for deciding to introduce Harvey Dent as his own character prior to the two part episode where Two-Face is born, again a very simple yet elegant touch to heighten the drama in that episode. The 'Second Chance' episode sees Dent kidnapped just as he's about to undergo an operation they hope will rid him of his evil persona, and of course after some detective work Batman soon deduces who the kidnapper is (hint, it's rather obvious but how they arrive at it is well done).


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hello.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey, I knew blarg watched Puro. Do I get an award for such knowledge? PLEASE?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> Hello.


You could have insulted me in this for all I care because all eyes are on the SIG. I'm now reminded of the day Seabs gloriously repped me thrice in one day with different clips of that movie, so many feelings south of the equator.

Oh fuck you have one of them rotator sigs. I was talking about lesbian Rashida Jones, not that new bloke!



HayleySabin said:


> Hey, I knew blarg watched Puro. Do I get an award for such knowledge? PLEASE?


You long for the day men dress up as Iguanas and engage in mind controlled dance sequences by a hypnotic snake, you deserve nothing but CONTEMPT.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

You get a cookie.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Goddamn SI making me download a firmware update on my PS3 at 7:30 AM just to check if they have TAS and other Batman-related goodies on Netflix. My life has now come to this. :side:






HayleySabin said:


> Hey, I knew blarg watched Puro. Do I get an award for such knowledge? PLEASE?





WOOLCOCK said:


> You long for the day men dress up as Iguanas and engage in *mind controlled dance sequences* by a hypnotic snake, you deserve nothing but CONTEMPT.







Spoiler: DISCLAIMER for prying eyes (wide shut) only















Be very scuuurred, Cody. Now you've finally graduated from the Lolita pool :hayley2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

WOOLCOCK said:


> You long for the day men dress up as Iguanas and engage in mind controlled dance sequences by a hypnotic snake, you deserve nothing but CONTEMPT.


I do love Ophidian. But I think I've told you this before of how that's actually never happened in Chikara iirc. It was CZW. :side:

but the shenanigans that pop up every so often on a show will always go viral for it's outlandish approach and all the other more "traditional" notions associated towards wrestling will never get brought up b/c that's how the world works. It's the cross I have to bear. More great Eddie Kingston & Tim Donst promos for me, while the world thinks I'm watching Ants play grab-ass vs Chuck Taylor.

but fuck all you guys if Dragon Dragon gets any slander.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Six Feet Under is good stuff though it gets a bit overly depressing, silly and morbid in later seasons (yeah I know, a show about death being too morbid, shocking right), but theres an epsiode in the 4th season that still stands as the most fucked up episode of any major tv show Ive ever seen, like way OTT shocking, I was almost laughing by the end just to see how much more depressing and grim they could make it. Apparently its a lot of fans favourite episode but I thought it was completely ridiculous and put me off watching anymore for ages.

you'll def know the episode Im talking about when you see it.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

BloodNinja said:


> Spoiler: DISCLAIMER for prying eyes (wide shut) only
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I'm going to be looking over my shoulder the rest of the night as I figure out the rest of the mystery. Don't like your cryptic line either. Always leading on w/the topic of *SOON* looming over my head. You maniacal figurehead of life.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

HayleySabin said:


> I do love Ophidian. But I think I've told you this before of how that's actually never happened in Chikara iirc. It was CZW. :side:
> 
> but the shenanigans that pop up every so often on a show will always go viral for it's outlandish approach and all the other more "traditional" notions associated towards wrestling will never get brought up b/c that's how the world works. It's the cross I have to bear. More great Eddie Kingston & Tim Donst promos for me, while the world thinks I'm watching Ants play grab-ass vs Chuck Taylor.
> 
> but fuck all you guys if Dragon Dragon gets any slander.


Oh, feck. You couldn't let me have my analogy could you, you utter scoundrel.

Tbh I do admire the long term creativity in their booking, and it's clear that once you get past the eccentric characters and angles, that there's a lot to be learned in terms of consistency and logical booking from CHIKARA, but when you expect me to decipher in-depth time travelling between three constants you just lose my interest. I watch wrestling to see fatties punch each other whilst their titties jiggle and they lose enough teeth that Dentists are kept in business. I don't do mind-boggling scientific angles.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Nothing about CHIKARA is good. Apart from that time it stopped existing.








though :downing*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I figured once you dropped the Frankie gif this place needed a radiant figure with a dazzling smile in gif form again


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)




----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Are TKOK's gifs in his sig Game of Thrones spoilers?*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Rush said:


>












:homer


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Are TKOK's gifs in his sig Game of Thrones spoilers?*


Seemingly so, I only thought it was the Lannisters that paid their debts myself.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

WOOLCOCK said:


> Oh, feck. You couldn't let me have my analogy could you, you utter scoundrel.
> 
> Tbh I do admire the long term creativity in their booking, and it's clear that once you get past the eccentric characters and angles, that there's a lot to be learned in terms of consistency and logical booking from CHIKARA, but when you expect me to decipher in-depth time travelling between three constants you just lose my interest. I watch wrestling to see fatties punch each other whilst their titties jiggle and they lose enough teeth that Dentists are kept in business. I don't do mind-boggling scientific angles.


I lose track on which comments are placed for better reasons or not.

Only one angle made me lose track a bit in their history years ago. And it also dealt w/a time machine. So fuck it. I was younger. Quack really loves that shit it seems. I'm cool w/it. Keeps me entertained and over the years it has brought the heat for some great moments. It ends up always winning me over. Only things I hate is his once in a while "I GOT TO PUT THIS INTERNATIONAL GUY OVER JUST B/C HE'S FROM A DIFFERENT COUNTRY" booking. Terrible decisions over the years. That and less fatties in favor for more indie kids trying to get their shit in. Weak forearms are a unusual staple for some. I guess they're trying, so bless 'em. I dunno. Still won't ever be as repugnant as recent ROH shite. Got a lot on my mind.



Seabs said:


> *Are TKOK's gifs in his sig Game of Thrones spoilers?*


They shouldn't be. All that's been out have been preview videos which show next to nothing. Red Viper character talk should be negated however.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

What the fuck is that lesbian Rashida Jones gif from and who is she kissing? I must know. NOW.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Think she was a lesbian in My Idiot Brother. 

Never saw anything other than a few minutes of it. Think her lover might have been Zooey Deschanel though.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

This thread is still going? Just checking.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> This thread is still going? Just checking.












In awe at your sig btw, makes me appreciate bears almost as much as Bryan.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

bears are amazing


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Are TKOK's gifs in his sig Game of Thrones spoilers?*


No, they've been shown in the trailers.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Why do you suppose someone would rep me with the message "neg4neg" when I never have repped that person before.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

he probably wants you to neg him :draper2


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nah. I'll just ignore it. Just thought it was odd.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

they want your dick bro.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Naturally.

TKOK was the one who repped me that by the way.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:kobe8


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:curry2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Bubz said:


> What the fuck is that lesbian Rashida Jones gif from and who is she kissing? I must know. NOW.


It's Zooey Deschanel, you filthy animal.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

WOOLCOCK said:


> In awe at your sig btw, makes me appreciate bears almost as much as Bryan.


Thank you, brother WOOLCOCK. I'm sure the bears will be happy to hear of your appreciation once I tell them.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It's ever so euphoric.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

obby said:


> bears are amazing


I genuinely laughed a lot at this. Yeah, Bears are amazing.



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Thank you, brother WOOLCOCK. I'm sure the bears will be happy to hear of your appreciation once I tell them.


Anchorman reference? Yay.



McQueen said:


> Think she was a lesbian in My Idiot Brother.
> 
> Never saw anything other than a few minutes of it. Think her lover might have been Zooey Deschanel though.


Why have I never seen this.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Cause you only watch movies others have never heard of.

I can only find one clip of them kissing. do they only kiss once in the movie? what a waste.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It wasn't an exploitation film; we weren't going to get everything we hoped.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Woke up this morning and the first face I saw was Rashida Jones'. Sadly the next one was James Twatface TV Chefguy's. That will be the first and only time I sit through 30 minutes of Saturday Kitchen Live. *


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Seabs said:


> *Woke up this morning and the first face I saw was Rashida Jones'. Sadly the next one was James Twatface TV Chefguy's. That will be the first and only time I sit through 30 minutes of Saturday Kitchen Live. *


I imagine it went something like this






:curry2


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Truth - This is the greatest signature of all time. Eat your heart out CHAMP.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

obby said:


> Truth - This is the greatest signature of all time. Eat your heart out CHAMP.


Well fuck...



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Finished ADWD :hb
> 
> New Sig/Avy :hb
> 
> 2000 posts :hb


:hb (That quote is form the GoT Spoilers Thread, btw so don't click on the 'View Post' link)


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

No more Lights


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

No more trippy pink bear


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

I got excited over the Game of Thrones Season 4 Foreshadowing video!










They'll both be back eventually. Might not be pink though, I plan on changing my colours soon.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Spoiler: Everyone dies in season 4.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

McQueen said:


> Spoiler: Everyone dies in season 4.


Can't wait till Ramsay captures Hot Pie and throws him in the furnace. IRONY.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Wonder what people will think when Jon Snow and Gendry become lovers.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

It's clear now that McQueen has been writing his own Fan Fiction.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I did it for Shepard's birthday.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Cody's involves King's Landing being set upon by Stannis and his army of ant masked warriors, who weigh under 200 pounds between all 10,000 of them, Tywin's appeal for reinforcements isn't met when he fails to realise the bird he sends to deliver the message is actually a toy bird, Joffrey is then set 200 years into the future by Sansa's backhand punch before producers from HBO interrupt the finale, firing the actors on the spot and ceasing production, with Season 5 not returning until 2016.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Sounds like the ending to Monty Python's Holy Grail :mark:


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

WOOLCOCK said:


> Cody's involves King's Landing being set upon by Stannis and his army of ant masked warriors, who weigh under 200 pounds between all 10,000 of them, Tywin's appeal for reinforcements isn't met when he fails to realise the bird he sends to deliver the message is actually a toy bird, Joffrey is then set 200 years into the future by Sansa's backhand punch before producers from HBO interrupt the finale, firing the actors on the spot and ceasing production, with Season 5 not returning until 2016.


:lmao Brilliant.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sounds like some of the episodes of Supernatural i've watched lately too.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

PASH SMASH


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

PASH SMASH!

Did you watch the Beatles thing with disgust after seeing Maroon 5 and Katy Perry ruin the Beatles too Greg?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I sure did. Luckily they got the Maroon 5 bullshit out of the way quickly. Katy butchering Yesterday was a fucking travesty though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm convinced that guy from Maroon 5 is the biggest douchebag in history.

I didn't watch The Beatles thing but every other person on Facebook I saw commenting on it either loved it or hated it (i.e. for today's pop stars being awful)


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, the Maroon 5 guy is fucking miserable.

There were definitely some awesome parts (basically everything that Joe Walsh and Jeff Lynn were involved with), but there were also some cringeworthy parts (Maroon 5 d-bag, Katy Perry, Pharrell with his Elmer Fudd hat, etc).


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Maroon 5 singer should go back to his home planet. 

A world where everyone has a voice like that :bosh6


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

WOOLCOCK said:


> Cody's involves King's Landing being set upon by Stannis and his army of ant masked warriors, who weigh under 200 pounds between all 10,000 of them, Tywin's appeal for reinforcements isn't met when he fails to realise the bird he sends to deliver the message is actually a toy bird, Joffrey is then set 200 years into the future by Sansa's backhand punch before producers from HBO interrupt the finale, firing the actors on the spot and ceasing production, with Season 5 not returning until 2016.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I can't be the only one who keeps getting MAD when Eric quite blatantly posts Game of Thrones spoilers and everyone gives him a free pass. So unfair. The next season sounds awfully wacky though.*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

If he does, then I'm sure glad I'm too desensitized at what he says to notice.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Its a good thing you are desensitized since I will inflict physical and emotional pain upon you.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Happy 3rd Cakeday to Prons  :hb


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Eric, that's the kind of comment that makes me chuckle like an insidious creature.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats because you are evil. Pure evil.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Later Rush, later.

A/S/L?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> Yeah, the Maroon 5 guy is fucking miserable.
> 
> There were definitely some awesome parts (basically everything that Joe Walsh and Jeff Lynn were involved with), but there were also some cringeworthy parts (Maroon 5 d-bag, Katy Perry, Pharrell with his Elmer Fudd hat, etc).


I liked Katy Perry and Maroon 5's performances. Which is saying something when Maroon 5 is concerned, shit band.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Later Rush, later.
> 
> A/S/L?


16/f/your bed :brie


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not Cody so up that age to 19 baby.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Cody would be asking for that age to be lowered.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I know.

Hes scum.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'll be able to look at Sophie Turner without feeling like someones creepy uncle soon. i read on Facebook she turns 18 in a month.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You are still creepy TKOK no matter what you do.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:bigdave.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Posting Batista pictures (a known womanizer) aren't going to help your cause.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I had Big Dave on my mind cause of what happened on Raw.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

SANSA is a babe.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Archer not coming back for 2 weeks :kobe2.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think you'll survive.

I got Prisoners to play in my PS3. Cody you are dead! DEAD!!!!!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> I'll be[YOUYT able to look at Sophie Turner without feeling like someones creepy uncle soon. i read on Facebook she turns 18 in a month.


my reaction, minus the dna testing bit


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Thats because you are evil. Pure evil.


The only way to live.



Rush said:


> 16/f/your bed :brie


hey baby



Magic said:


> SANSA is a babe.


SANSA



McQueen said:


> I think you'll survive.
> 
> I got Prisoners to play in my PS3. Cody you are dead! DEAD!!!!!


Have you been drinking a lot b/c your daughter is missing and I'm supposed to magically care even though it's stupid?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The Olympics has captivated me this year.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've already found a dilapidated building to torture you in. Its on now bitch!

Also, Hello decent Brother.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

PASH SMASH!

#winewithwildonger


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

#wininganddiningandsmashing


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Excellent.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

#rustlinginthefields


Greg, it's : des for the :des smiley btw.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao I just couldn't think of the guy's name.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:sexysheep


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

:woolcock


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

McQueen said:


> :sexysheep


How did you discover my failed game app?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Did you see that Craig his his own place to himself now? Oh the inhumanity!


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

William Murderface said:


> The Olympics has captivated me this year.


Those moguls tho.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Moguls suck. I once accidently went down a mogul track on a snowboard once since I made a wrong turn.

Motherfucker.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

McQueen said:


> Did you see that Craig his his own place to himself now? Oh the inhumanity!


I absolutely did indeed. I imagine over the next how many years he'll amass enough STORYTIME WITH CRAIG worthy tales to write the great scottish novel.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah I'm not fond of them when I'm skiing but if I actually had the right skis for it and some training I reckon it'd be sick. Idk if my knees could handle it mind.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Shepard said:


> Yeah I'm not fond of them when I'm skiing but if I actually had the right skis for it and some training I reckon it'd be sick. *Idk if my knees could handle it mind*.


Calm down Kevin Nash.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You have old man knees already Shep?

I played Boot Hockey on Sunday and my legs are still sore. Getting old and out of shape.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Nah my knees are fine. Legs are probably the least fucked up part of me since skiing was my main sport from like 7-16. Just those moguls look horrific and I can't imagine it being great long term.






Hey lets see you handle this w/ ease then WOOLCOCK :side:

I found a channel over here which shows NHL during the day in full recently so I've been really enjoying that. Saw a WILD game last thursday or friday.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll stick to making passing comments from the comfort of my armchair thank you very much.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Ah, so the scared coward response. Typical welshman.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I haven't really watched much hockey lately and the olympic break doesn't help matters. Completely ruins the flow of the season.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey guy, I'd like to see how you tackle the brave elements of a Llanelli farm after hours with a trigger happy farmer. 

As for insulting the Welsh:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Shepard said:


> Those moguls tho.


Those moguls are crazy, I don't how they stay up.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

William Murderface said:


> The Olympics has captivated me this year.


Eve Muirhead :moyes1

could give me muir head any time


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

haribo said:


> Eve Muirhead :moyes1
> 
> could give me muir head any time


What's she competing in?


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Curling. They destroyed USA 12-3 today.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Curling :ti


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm still trying to decide if any of the girl athletes in the Olympics are hot or not.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah, you all complain about having bad legs. You have no idea.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The irony of that is my legs had been sore the last couple days since I played Hockey for the first time in who knows how long this weekend and like usual in the Winter i'm fucking out of shape.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Luge girls are pretty nice imo, if only because of how tight those outfits are.

_Thiiiiiiiiiiiighs_.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

At least you can feel your legs.

I'd love it if there was a twist and you were actually crippled.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Bubz said:


> Yeah, you all complain about having bad legs. You have no idea.


Walk it off Bubz.




Oh.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Bubz said:


> At least you can feel your legs.
> 
> I'd love it if there was a twist and you were actually crippled.


Not cool bro. LOL


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

You really are an atrocious bastard aren't you WOOLCOCK 

:lmao McQueen.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Froot said:


> Luge girls are pretty nice imo, if only because of how tight those outfits are.
> 
> _Thiiiiiiiiiiiighs_.


mah *****, Froot.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I missed all the luge shit. Gotta watch the team relay tomorrow.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Bubz said:


> You really are an atrocious bastard aren't you WOOLCOCK


It's my most endearing personality trait after my listening.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> I'm still trying to decide if any of the girl athletes in the Olympics are hot or not.


Wait wut?

They are ALL BEAUTIFUL in their own unique way.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Number one quality you hold is your ability to rap about your genitalia & drinking lots of tea.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I enjoy curling one in if you know what I mean.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

MILKY BAR KID ROCKS said:


> Wait wut?
> 
> They are ALL BEAUTIFUL in their own unique way.


WAGG when you watch Rhythmic Gymnastics with the suspiciously young looking women, do you beat out your own rhythm at home?



HayleySabin said:


> Number one quality you hold is your ability to rap about your genitalia & drinking lots of tea.


I won't lie, many a dame has been swung by my ability to hold my own in impromptu battle rap challenges.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Rap battles? Lad please


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

HayleySabin said:


> mah *****, Froot.


_hay_


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Bullseye said:


> Rap battles? Lad please







9:40 :ti


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

WOOLCOCK said:


> WAGG when you watch Rhythmic Gymnastics with the suspiciously young looking women, do you beat out your own rhythm at home?


Does everything have to be sexual? 

I enjoyed their display back in 2012, and those skaters this year were very talented. Do you DISAGREE?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't watch athletics because it reminds me of my dismal ability in comparison, so I wouldn't know of said skaters and their performance.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

WOOLCOCK said:


> I don't watch athletics because it reminds me of my dismal ability in comparison, so I wouldn't know of said skaters and their performance.


Then just simply trust my opinion on the matter. They are talented.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'll answer the question about rhythmic gymnastics.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

HayleySabin said:


> I'll answer the question about rhythmic gymnastics.


What would say, if I told you I was working on a fan fiction for a Batman novel, where you play 'The Nonce', whose plan is to create a Neverland where teenage girls never age?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That I'm flattered my character found a way to create an actual Heaven. Wish I was that crafty in reality. 

I could try.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I bet you dress up as Peter Pan every Halloween don't you?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I do look terrific in tights.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Did your ballet instructor tell you that when you tried to audition for the stage production of Black Swan?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

8teen is still teenage, so it all works out for Hail. Batman can't win that fight.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Peter Pan LOL.


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't have the balls to ask RUSEV or whatever his name is's avatar.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Klee who is in that rep?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Truth: I should change my name to Christopher Walken, and, punctuate; my posts. Like so.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

McQueen said:


> Klee who is in that rep?



Well, I literally can't remember.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

obby I better see results from that truthful statement.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

HayleySabin said:


> I do look terrific in tights.



Does it show off your rear that makes the girls cheer?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

obby said:


> Truth: I should change my name to Christopher Walken, and, punctuate; my posts. Like so.


but really, how ah, how many people, do you think, will get.... it?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Great idea Obby; you know....I, always though...this.....would be great, you know.....the idea, is glorious....best yet....!


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Dammit McQueen. What did you say to Ellen Page?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Shepard said:


> Does it show off your rear that makes the girls cheer?


Many parents hate me b/c their daughters can't control their reactions as I walk by.

:daniels



haribo said:


> Dammit McQueen. What did you say to Ellen Page?


All those tissues wasted for nothing.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

haribo said:


> Dammit McQueen. What did you say to Ellen Page?


I never got a chance to romance a young Ms. Page and well now i'm just not going to bother.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

McQueen said:


> I never got a chance to romance a young Ms. Page and well now i'm just not going to bother.


Don't, stop... believing; yet.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I never got a chance to romance a young Ms. Page and well now i'm just not going to bother.


The likely McQueen response when it comes to women :side:


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

CGS?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Twice on Sunday.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

What happened...to, Ellen Page?

Never mind you fucks. I got my hopes up thinking she'd been crippled.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

She's not on any of our levels. Quit being selfish. We all lose.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Lesbians; everywhere. Are lucky, bastards. :kobe2


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

HayleySabin said:


> She's not on any of our levels. Quit being selfish. We all lose.


Speak for yourself. She will make me wear the mask. I WILL WEAR THE MASK!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Amber Heard, Portia de Rossi, Matt Bomer, and now Ellen Page. We're catching all the sexy people one by one. One. By. One.


Pretty soon all you straights will be left with undesirables like Glenn Close and Nicki Minaj. :kobe3


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Callisto said:


> Amber Heard, Portia de Rossi, Matt Bomer, and now Ellen Page. We're catching all the sexy people one by one. One. By. One.
> 
> 
> Pretty soon all you straights will be left with undesirables like Glenn Close and Nicki Minaj. :kobe3


All I need is Sofia


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

obby said:


> Truth: I should change my name to Christopher Walken, and, punctuate; my posts. Like so.


*Obby, that idea...it's...awesome, but it needs something. MORE COWBELL!!!*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Speak for yourself. She will make me wear the mask. I WILL WEAR THE MASK!


How disturbed do you have to be to wear a mask to make you look like a lesbian? HOW MUCH, ERIC?

I'd wear it too.



Callisto said:


> Amber Heard, Portia de Rossi, Matt Bomer, and now Ellen Page. We're catching all the sexy people one by one. One. By. One.
> 
> 
> Pretty soon all you straights will be left with undesirables like Glenn Close and Nicki Minaj. :kobe3


Your team still has Perez Hilton. I'm sorry, but that side will never have the advantage b/c of it.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Callisto said:


> Amber Heard, Portia de Rossi, Matt Bomer, and now Ellen Page. We're catching all the sexy people one by one. One. By. One.
> 
> 
> Pretty soon all you straights will be left with undesirables like Glenn Close and Nicki Minaj. :kobe3


*Amber decided being gay wasn't as awarding as being Ms. Johnny Depp.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

HayleySabin said:


> How disturbed do you have to be to wear a mask to make you look like a lesbian? HOW MUCH, ERIC?
> 
> I'd wear it too.
> 
> ...


A Crimson Bolt Mask. Did you not get that it was a SUPER reference? I am disappointed.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Also, I better get points for calling a sexual orientation a TEAM a la Seinfeld, TJF. Pointing that out for ya, man.

Much love.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

McQueen said:


> A Crimson Bolt Mask. Did you not get that it was a SUPER reference? I am disappointed.


OBVIOUSLY.

But I tried keeping it relevant to the topic. b/c who wanted to see a post talking about me getting *SUPER* aroused at the sight _(and sounds...hnnng)_ of Ellen Page in that unbelievably tight costume? In other words, after getting shot:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats actually my favorite laugh in that movie is the Priest shouting "JESUS CHRIST!" after being shot.

That or the thing with The Andy's moving in and out of the frame.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Jesus Christ is probably the best for me, but it's honestly hard to say w/that classic.

_"You got a mustache."_ 

_"I know."_


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Paddy Considine. What a guy.

By the way that priest in Hot Fuzz, it used to bother me what I knew him from. He was the bad guy (the archaeologist) in Raiders of the Lost Ark.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Timothy Dalton in Hot Fuzz :mark:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

This thread is off the fucking chain :side:


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

"You do know there are more guns in the country than there are in the city? Everybody and their mums is packing around here"

"Like who?"

"Farmers"

"And who else..?"

"..Farmers' mums"


"Oh yeah, cause we all sell apples and oranges round here don't we?"

"Your dad sells apples and oranges Andy"

"And raspberries!"


"Please, don't be childish. At least consider interviewing the widow. Martin Blower was clearly having an affair with Eve Draper."

"Here, what else you got, Crockett and Tubby?"

"Skid marks."

"Now who's being childish?"


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

SI


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Fucking hell start of the school year is exhausting but oh so rewarding. Could sleep for a week at this stage :/


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

King Kenny said:


> SI


Kenny  . Tough result for your lot yesterday really. You outplayed them second half and there was a good fifthteen minute spell where you were really all over them and could have had a couple, alongside the penalty that I can't believe Webb refused to give (even if Suarez's reaction was comically OTT). Still, suppose it's not the worst result as it allows you to focus on the league now with no other distractions, and means you can pick your best team each week barring injuries.



Bullseye said:


> Fucking hell start of the school year is exhausting but oh so rewarding. Could sleep for a week at this stage :/


My mum's been a high school teacher for about 33 years and I think she's on the way to packing it in tbh. By all accounts a lot of the newer teachers have a completely new approach to tasks, and despite being Assistant Head she's seemingly unable to delegate tasks to others and ends up taking on the work of others on top of her own. Inspections and the like don't help either. Take my hat off to folk who can put up with all that on top of some of the more annoying students who set out to disrupt and prove a hassle.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

HayleySabin said:


> Your team still has Perez Hilton. I'm sorry, but that side will never have the advantage b/c of it.


Hilton is the gay equivalent to Spike Lee or Tyler Perry. We don't claim him, he's just sorta laying on the fringes.



HayleySabin said:


> Also, I better get points for calling a sexual orientation a TEAM a la Seinfeld, TJF. Pointing that out for ya, man.
> 
> Much love.


Marginal kudos at most, and that's only with impaired judgment. 


Seinfeld is _so_ passé man. But I'm confident you'll see the light someday. :ann2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Callisto said:


> Hilton is the gay equivalent to Spike Lee or Tyler Perry. We don't claim him, he's just sorta laying on the fringes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Touche. Bad company is bad company.

Passé? Please. More like eternal. You'll sooner have me off something debauchery laden before I give up the Sein. :hayley1


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Bubz said:


> Never mind you fucks. I got my hopes up thinking she'd been crippled.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

King Kenny said:


> SI


Liverpool though. LOL






































LOL


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Moz what are you saying

oh wait


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

HayleySabin said:


> Moz what are you saying
> 
> oh wait


<3


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Callisto said:


> Pretty soon all you straights will be left with undesirables like Glenn Close and Nicki Minaj. :kobe3


nicki minaj is basically a lesbian at this point


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'd fuck her :draper2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I've finally gotten round to downloading season 1 of Game of Thrones :hb 

It best be good.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Once you see SANSA, you'll know.

and obby, the answer you were looking for in your post was Rihanna.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

nicki minaj is pretty lesbianish


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Old skool!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

DAT GOLD BAR



HayleySabin said:


> Once you see SANSA, you'll know.
> 
> and obby, the answer you were looking for in your post was Rihanna.


ASSANSA

EDIT: I know why you said that after a quick Googling, you sly fox you.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Trying to remember any past history w/TOM. the '06 date implies he was around when this thread used to be the hottest thing on the block.



ROUSEY said:


> ASSANSA
> 
> EDIT: I know why you said that after a quick Googling, you sly fox you.












:mark:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

HayleySabin said:


> Trying to remember any past history w/TOM. the '06 date implies he was around when this thread used to be the hottest thing on the block.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ain't gonna lie, I thought that was the redhead from True Blood at first glance on my phone :hayley3

*BTW* Ain't it funnnn, living in the real world :hb


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

HayleySabin said:


> Trying to remember any past history w/TOM.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

ROUSEY said:


> I ain't gonna lie, I thought that was the redhead from True Blood at first glance on my phone :hayley3
> 
> *BTW* Ain't it funnnn, living in the real world :hb


Even if it was...:homer

Couldn't possibly begin to complain. THE BEST.

Also, it is. When I'm watching that video. like FUCK



obby said:


>


I feel like I'm ten years old again. DBZ & Gundam after school. Boosh.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Steve Blum was the voice of TOM!

Tom the mod was cool. He suggested I become OW mod and then disappeared not long after.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

there's a sansa smiley? :sansa
edit :leslie


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

For those privileged.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

McQueen said:


> Steve Blum was the voice of TOM!
> 
> Tom the mod was cool. He suggested I become OW mod and then disappeared not long after.


He still voices Tom on Toonami nowadays.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

HayleySabin said:


> Also, it is. When I'm watching that video. like FUCK


I've deffo broke my own world record when watching it. :hayley1



SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> there's a sansa smiley? :sansa
> edit :leslie


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Why do I have such strong reservations about Prince DeVitt possibly heading into the WWE?

The fan boy in me is like "BBBBBIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :mark: :mark: :mark:", then the pessimistic mistress known as reality sinks her way in my mind and I'm just not sure that, assuming the deal is legitimate, he'll be used to his greatest potential or if he'll be restricted of his creative freedom.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cody, Sophie Turner is 18 now. I'm sorry.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

McQueen, your thoughts plz on my deciding to display you as an Orion Slave Girl.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Orion Slave Girl?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I put you in my stable of hotties. I would have liked to see some gratitude.
As the main eventer, I get to choose your role.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I am the Main Event not you.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Not according to http://www.wrestlingforum.com/30327361-post4.html
:drake1


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

My record at Rantsmania speaks for itself, and speaks volumes louder than that guy.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Why can't you just let me have what little I can grasp at? :bron3


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

By the way you missed a threesome opportunity the other night.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

McQueen and Pratchett are the main eventers of Wrestlemania and Sunday Night Heat, respectively :kobe3


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm OK with being a big fish in a little or no pond.
Better to have lost at WF then to never have WF'd at all. :draper2


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Its ok Pratchett. I figure pretty soon You and I will have to team up and form the o.W.o. (Old World Order) and beat some respect into these children.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

WF power couple :mark:

























































You're not going to tease me again about adding a third member, are you, cuz we've been down that road before... :kobe2


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Naturally STUFF stuff) will have to join us as well as Cat. We will be unstoppable.

Its not my fault you missed the threesome.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Zombie Apocalypse said:


> WF power couple :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


















McQueen said:


> Naturally STUFF stuff) will have to join us as well as Cat. We will be unstoppable.
> 
> Its not my fault you missed the threesome.


He was there in spirit.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Aww shit cat pictures!!!!


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Well whose fault is it then? You said you guys were driving down to meet me, then all communication stopped.
I was left in the dark...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dude there have been Blizzards here this week! No driving!!! lol


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Except at 9 in the morning trying to get to work. I ALMOST DIED TODAY! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

This week? As I recall this was supposed to go down around New Years :kolo2

No blizzards at that time.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

This winter has seemed like nothing but a fucking Blizzard. I'm so over this winter crap at this point.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

We had 60 degrees and lots of rain yesterday. Flooding all over, but not around here. Rivers are as high as I remember seeing them. But if this keeps up, I am soon to get a line wet. Man, it has been over 3 months since I last went fishing.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Was kinda nice outside today.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

And thats the only thing you are getting wet soon. :hayden3


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Not even mad because I know you are right. :$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sorry dude. Its not true. Pretty sure TKOK has been fantasizing about you for months.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

He might not anymore when he sees I was laughing at San Fran getting mooshed by Godzilla in the new movie.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't live in San Francisco though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

New Godzilla better not be to scale of what it is on the poster. Thats way too huge.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I heard he's gonna be like 20 or 30 stories tall.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hes gonna job to Heisenberg.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Sorry TKOK. I assumed as much from your sports loyalties.

So for clarification purposes, do you live in a Eurythmics song or a Marilyn Manson song? I want to be certain.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

both.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

My man. :jordan2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

ROUSEY said:


> I've deffo broke my own world record when watching it. :hayley1


:woolcock

b/c there is no fap smiley around. Also...THOSE KIND OF THOUGHTS.



Callisto said:


> Why do I have such strong reservations about Prince DeVitt possibly heading into the WWE?
> 
> The fan boy in me is like "BBBBBIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :mark: :mark: :mark:", then the pessimistic mistress known as reality sinks her way in my mind and I'm just not sure that, assuming the deal is legitimate, he'll be used to his greatest potential or if he'll be restricted of his creative freedom.


Not sure how I feel about it either. w/Sami Callihan & Samuray Del Sol already on the roster, perhaps hiring workers who can hang in the heavyweight scene but earned success as a junior heavyweight can ACTUALLY find success within the company. _(but probably not b/c lol WWE and their BIG guys, remember?)_



McQueen said:


> Cody, Sophie Turner is 18 now. I'm sorry.


A part of me has died. Thank science I still got: :cgm


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

and Ariel Winter you scoundrel.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Almost went into cardiac arrest after I saw an article on Emma Stone nude pics that were found to be fake.

This bloody internet :cuss:


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

I didn't know you were a pervert Cody, or i might be blind for not seeing it already.



TAR said:


> Almost went into cardiac arrest after I saw an article on Emma Stone nude pics that were found to be fake.
> 
> This bloody internet :cuss:


She is still a lady, she won't do that. :side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

WOOLCOCK said:


> and Ariel Winter you scoundrel.


:homer



TAR said:


> Almost went into cardiac arrest after I saw an article on Emma Stone nude pics that were found to be fake.
> 
> This bloody internet :cuss:


:lmao

_(I'm laughing b/c it wasn't me...FUCK)_



Demon Hunter said:


> I didn't know you were a pervert Cody, or i might be blind for not seeing it already.


I prefer "misunderstood attraction". :hayley1


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

To those of you that requested soemthing from me in PM, I will get on it as soon as I can . I decided to respond here since you guys are regulars in this thread and it's faster.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> To those of you that requested soemthing from me in PM, I will get on it as soon as I can . I decided to respond here since you guys are regulars in this thread and it's faster.


Make me a sig of me asking you to make me a sig.

Ta x


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> To those of you that requested soemthing from me in PM, I will get on it as soon as I can . I decided to respond here since you guys are regulars in this thread and it's faster.


I'm not that much of a regular :side:


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

CHAMPviaourhearts you star


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I vaguely remember this WOOLCOCK guy.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm known to Aussies and Yanks alike, though I'm infamous in the farming sector.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

So your familiar with Farmersonly.com?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Want to know anything about agriculture, you ask WOOLCOCK.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

They're easier than Melina.

And since the forum decided to randomly delete posts in here:










CHAMPviaourhearts you star


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

That's really weird that your posts got deleted.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Tom the mod was cool. He suggested I become OW mod and then disappeared not long after.


Thanks man.



HayleySabin said:


> Trying to remember any past history w/TOM. the '06 date implies he was around when this thread used to be the hottest thing on the block.


Correct. That was a LONG time ago.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

William Murderface said:


> That's really weird that your posts got deleted.


Yours and TAR's did too originally, but eventually returned. The chatbox was lagging badly yesterday and encountering a lot of DB errors, with many comments being deleted. Thinking it might be something to do with that.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Tom is alive


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

LOL of course now my posts which were deleted now show up in here. Also TAR has apparently repped me for a post in McQueen's Planet thread, despite the fact I haven't posted in it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

TOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Tom said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. That was a LONG time ago.


*oh hey 

how you been?*


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Turning off catbox and sigs an hour and a half before the PPV starts


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I think DA might be right about this forum dying a slow and painful death.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

TAR said:


> I think DA might be right about this forum dying a slow and painful death.


That's just a typical reaction after reading one of his posts. Your mood instantly becomes darker than South London.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I liked how SI put over the six man tag last night, while still plugging away on that Midnight Express/Ernie Ladd tag that he loves so much.

Priorities, eh ol chap?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

(imo)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

HayleySabin said:


> I liked how SI put over the six man tag last night, while still plugging away on that Midnight Express/Ernie Ladd tag that he loves so much.
> 
> Priorities, eh ol chap?


The Texan talked about it being the best six man from the US to him, so I had a little think off the top of my head myself and those two were the only matches that immediately came to mind as 'I could listen to an argument for being better' 

God damn you btw for the Ishii/Naito write up which is most likely going to force my hand to watch it and decide for myself. Minute I saw a clear divisive attitude to the match I was content to put it off for sometime, but between you and Seabs I've been convinced to give it a fair chance.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I watched it the first time you told me to, but I honestly don't remember a whole heck of a lot from it so I should revise that. It's got the Express in it. Not a struggle at all. Btw I listened to some of Austin's podcast _(a snippet from youtube, actually)_ and he had a brief bit putting over Bobby Eaton. Plus he told a hilarious story that makes Eaton even cool. It was quite splendid.

Yeah, def give it a watch. It's amazing from my standpoint. Whew, a total rush. I don't think the forearm exchanges should turn you off, b/c it isn't necessarily like "I stand here, then you hit me, etc" type. It was more about both hating each other to just want to lay in a bunch of brutal shots over and over. Per usual it zips on by for 23 minutes. So even if you weren't as favorable as myself, it shouldn't be near a struggle.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

It's got arguably Morton's best FIP spell, as after an extended opening featuring Duggan overpowering Ladd and the Express being embarrassed by Morton & Gibson, they absolutely obliterate Morton and leave him a bloodied mess, with a great post match angle to boot. Duggan looks incredible in every portion of the match he's in, you've got the great Cornette shenanigans on the outside, Condrey being a really vicious bastard to Morton throughout and some of the classic exchanges between the two teams. Definitely give it a rewatch when you get chance, Andy praised it last year and it convinced me to seek it out.

The Mantell/Cobra vs Eaton/Koko tag from Memphis is also back on Youtube now, via some Memphis anthology. I'll have a mooch in the DVD thread sometime and obtain the link for you. Can't recall if you've watched the tag, but it's the bees knees.

Nice one. I don't particularly 'dislike' New Japan, but I'd say there's a disconnect to an extent which stops me from enjoying matches to the same degree as the most avid New Japan fans. There's a lot I enjoy in their big matches, but also staple spots and layout that irks me a bit and leaves me always finding something in the most praised matches that I can't connect with.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Already excited to get on it right now. It's a bit of a blur other than some molten segments, but that's basically the whole match in the grand scheme of brilliance in the territory days. Some reason it's not sticking w/me like how say the Scaffold match w/Koko vs Dundee did for something you plugged.

Yeah, I never got around to seeing that, but you did pitch it to me. Think what stopped me the first time was it being removed or you couldn't find the link, etc. Sounds wonderful.

Easy to grasp. I still love the product a great deal, although I can fully understand the gripes people can have w/some specific bouts. There's a reason why some of their most praised matches are also not the cup of tea from other fans. It's largely the insane strike wars more than most which provide this, however it's all the same philosophy. I dunno if you'll care to see Togi Makabe vs Bad Luck Fale from Wrestle Kingdom, but it is two big dudes knocking the piss out of each other for 15 minutes. I thought it was brilliant. One other plug, as I know you appreciate that kind of glorious trait within wrestling.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll have a gander in the DVD thread now and put the link up for you in here (Y)

Sounds promising, I'll definitely make a note to try and watch it. Anything that deviates from the norm and speaks to some of my refined tastes should be worth the investment 


Mantell/Cobra vs Eaton/Koko @ 2:46:06:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Sweet nectar.

There's no long standing trials to make it feel epic in the slightest. It's essentially last man standing rules and they were budding for some months before. It was bound to be a fight & oh yeah, it was. :hb


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Looks like someone has uploaded the DVDVR Memphis set judging by the suggested videos which have 'Disc 7' and beyond. Still plan on ordering that & Mid South from Seabs for the 80s project, in addition to the Lawler set. Gonna have to be a two part order though, because I'm not sure 80 discs is feasible for me from the get-go 

I loved Lesnar's reaction last night btw when Taker appeared. Looked like he was trying to divide 252 by 13.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Bookmarked the page for the match. 

Brock is going to be a stud for facial reactions when all is said and done. Mostly what I remember about the segment was how boss Taker looked rocking the Ministry devil beard + my personal ecstasy of having him show up immediately to work vs Lesnar at Mania. Don't get me started on Undertaker stabbing Lesnar to sign the contract too. No more words.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I hope Batista brings back The Mean Street Posse and changes his name to Dave Gas. Either that, or he and NAO reform 'Three Minute Warning'. The implication being they get gassed after three minutes.

Taker stabbing Lesnar's hand was also completely unexpected and something I'd never expec out of the current product. Interesting to see the direction they go now with Lesnar most likely looking to avenge the beating he took.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Legit lost it there. Brilliance.

It's ruthless and oh so fitting. Glad they'll let Taker keep the essence of a dangerous bad ass at the sake of what some parent may deem unfit for their child to see. He may be a well loved icon, but he's evil. Lets retain some of that glory. Lesnar's rampage next should rule. Pumped for what the build process will go in to.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Batista as Rico would be an improvement on Batista as Batista.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Batista isn't good enough for an exotico character, tbhayley.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Tbh I'm surprised they've never tried to explore the PG rating more. That Taker segment was a perfect example, something violent and unexpected and in contrast to the rest of the programming. PG specifically implies there may be segments which push the boundary moreso than others, and last night was a good illustration. I wish they'd make the conscious decision to include more stuff like that for certain angles to really make the segment feel important.



BkB Hulk said:


> Batista as Rico would be an improvement on Batista as Batista.


Only if someone spoofs Rico's theme to insult Batista with "You looooook soooo, gassed to me".


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It reminds me of when HBK vs Jericho happened at GAB '08 w/the bladejob. That was the first PPV under the company turning back to PG and the deal was said to be to allow moments like that when the company was really wanting someone to show a violent image. Instead, that was a phony claim. As we've had matches flat out stopped on account to a mere sight of blood. Cena vs Lesnar being the exception, b/c, there was no way that was going to be stopped; cut was much too deep etc. A program like The Office (US) was eventually slated under the PG rating. The stuff they did on that show...certainly not "kosher" for children. Not at all. Lots of sexual themes for example. So how come WWE doesn't try and push the rating themselves to the fullest extent? At least add a bit something else there. Don't go full blown Attitude Era. That's not something I care to see. Only something that can extend past keeping everything so squeaky clean to where you can feel surprised at the sight or sound of something. To their credit, they've slipped in a few more foul language spots over violence, per say, since the inception of the new rating. Undertaker's stabbing last night was probably the most profound moment I can recall where two workers engaged in something that would certainly make you think "how did they pull that off?"


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

BkB Hulk said:


> (imo)


LOD! LOD!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

This laser pointer that I ordered for my kitten to play with came today, and I've probably spent a combined two hours just having her run amuck the entire house chasing this damn thing.

This is too funny. I've never felt so evil in all my life.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Based on that Heidenreich video, I picked a good time to stop watching wrestling for a while.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The Anything section is quickly becoming my 2nd favourite part of this forum.*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Moz are you confused


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

HayleySabin said:


> Moz are you confused


*REAL TOUGH SAYING SUCH THINGS ON THE INTERNET*

























Yes, yes I am. How you doing? <3​


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hi :O


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *The Anything section is quickly becoming my 2nd favourite part of this forum.*


In all truth, Anything won a place in my heart long ago. :side: The weirder the thread, the more insane I try to go with my response. I have enough crazy I can pull out for bizarre personal questions that it’s like a playground for me. 

Wacky, barely news reports, virginity roll calls, unnecessary life stories, selfies and random photos, people fighting over politics or religion… all alongside a few rational and interesting threads - Anything never lets me down.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

sup


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

in drama atm. everyone's preparing for their acting exam.

we have a good two weeks left, and it's already fucking pandemonium up in here.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

This needs to be added IMO


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No it doesn't.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

McQueen said:


> No it doesn't.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

The last thing this forum need is another H-Williams smiley.

Revise your priorities brother,







and







>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Callisto said:


> Revise your priorities brother,


With the code :****** 

:brodgers


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Just figured out Karla has a little sister, IG is private thou, sent request and will now play the waiting game...:banderas


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lel unquenchable thirst


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WAGG seriously man.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

ROUSEY said:


> *REAL TOUGH SAYING SUCH THINGS ON THE INTERNET*
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























:hayley1 :hayley2 :hayley3

After seeing this, I'm feeling pretty terrific.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

still waiting 

lol damn, ASAP went ham


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Just figured out Karla has a little sister, IG is private thou, sent request and will now play the waiting game...:banderas


:deandre. :lana


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

HayleySabin said:


> :hayley1 :hayley2 :hayley3
> 
> After seeing this, I'm feeling pretty terrific.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Just figured out Karla has a little sister, IG is private thou, sent request and will now play the waiting game...:banderas


jesus fucking christ


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Rush said:


> jesus fucking christ


You're overreacting a bit much, dude. I don't even know how old she is yet. Calm down.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Just figured out Karla has a little sister, IG is private thou, sent request and will now play the waiting game...:banderas


I swear I will set Chris Hansen on you. Cease and desist.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> You're overreacting a bit much, dude. *I don't even know how old she is yet.* Calm down.


:banderas


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I like how he made his 1st post the less creep post with his 2nd.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah WAGG seriously man. Its fucking really creepy.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

If it makes you feel any better, Mc, I still haven't been added yet, geez. I simply don't see the problem here.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

wagg isnt even as bad as cody.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Superbrawl repped me the other day and I still have an erection. Should I call a Doctor for an erection lasting more than 4 hours?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

oops, ignored the caption on her page.  says doctor in training, guess that means over 18. 

Mc, maybe you should just go fu...forget it, just call a doc.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Magic said:


> wagg isnt even as bad as cody.


It's true, but the gags he sets himself up for tho...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cody you are a sick individual.

How are you?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Not bad. Just finished the NXT PPV thingy. Two matches I cared about/knew delivered. My love for Generico continues to reach those questionable levels for some if they saw, fyi. What's a good way to cover this? uhhh...PAIGE. Yeah. Thirst.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Just figured out Karla has a little sister, IG is private thou, sent request and will now play the waiting game...:banderas


:lmao I'm dying


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

OBBY DON'T DIE!!!!

Cody if you are thirsty I suggest a gatorade.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I went w/lemonade, tbhayley.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lemonade just makes me thirstier.

I tried to reach out to Ice Edge after the other Norse guy said he was a coward begging to get AIDS and how the Illuminati could be behind it and he tried to insult me. What do you make of that Cody?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

There is no secret society involving the upper crust out there. That's kooky talk.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hey guys


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Kenneth. LAWMASTER.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Kenny :brodgers


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:brodgers


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Call him KENNETH, LAWMASTER! Cody, you fuck!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I DON'T GET IT, SO NO.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

KENNETH, LAWMASTER, will throw you in a prison for being such a fucker.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

No faux laws out there will stop me.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

im applying to do law cody.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

KENNY IS THE LAW!

And when he institutes the JUDGE system I will become JUDGE McDREDD


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey McQueen who did you loose a bet to that made you change your awesome avatar?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No one. In many ways this Avatar is even more awesome but Kenny might have encouraged me to change mine again.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Eric quit your joking. Old man from American <<<< Darth Maul.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Arn Anderson >


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> im applying to do law cody.


So you dropped teaching?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

McQueen said:


> No one. In many ways this Avatar is even more awesome but Kenny might have encouraged me to change mine again.


You should invest in a tits n ass avatar so I have something nice to look at :agree:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SHE FINALLY ACCEPTED :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Who's the chick in Bullseye's Sig?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Myers said:


> Who's the chick in Bullseye's Sig?


That's Krystal Forscutt, Myers


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jesus Christ WAGG. She will regret that.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm trying to picture a scenario where a handjob would be overrated?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Klee said:


> I'm trying to picture a scenario where a handjob would be overrated?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

There is only one scenario, Klee. But I won't say.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Was she wearing Sandpaper gloves Cody?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

No. Something better just came along.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

A baby wearing mittens?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Am I the lead singer of Lost Prophets? Lets keep vile talk such as that buried worse than Triple H's biggest enemy.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

HayleySabin said:


> Am I the lead singer of Lost Prophets? Lets keep vile talk such as that buried worse than Triple H's biggest enemy.


:lmao

This made me laugh.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I still like some Lostprophets songs :side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I almost wanted to add a name at the end of that. Figured the list was too long, so I went the ambiguous route. Like how all the best art films do it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ever pee on a 15 year old, better bro?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I anticipate this answer, myself.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Just remember there was a time you were 15 Cody? Were you awake the whole time?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

15 year old me was kind of like Jon Snow; he knew some things, but it wasn't exactly nothing.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

So.... you got peed on?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Nah. Too busy watching wrestling.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

We will see what Tyler has to say about this.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

He was too busy getting pissed OFF...at video games.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Better to be pissed off then pissed on.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Myers knows whats up.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Unless you're into that. There's no judgment.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

That's how it goes at an R. Kelly party. I sip cris, you drink piss.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Glad it took long to get the obvious joke out of the way.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

_Pissssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss_


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Lets take a journey


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hi


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Hello Kenneth brother, sup?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

pretty high brother how bout u?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi Cody


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I think this posting style should stick


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

King Kenny said:


> pretty high brother how bout u?


1 hour into my Monday morning at work, so could be better. 

I kinda feel stoned-over ya know? Was up late watching Chuck, we've only got 2 eps left in the entire thing :jose


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

HayleySabin said:


> I think this posting style should stick


It's not even too small or anything...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm a minimalist at heart.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

HayleySabin said:


> I'm a minimalist at heart.


Is that why you like them young? Smaller numbers in their age and all that jazz.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It pleases me knowing the person I'm thrusting into doesn't exceed 6,000 days.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

God if this was Neverland you'd be a bigger villain than Captain Hook.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Even a villain has his vices.



Spoiler: why i'm evil


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I banged a 28 year old when I was 18 and an 18 year old when I was 28.

:draper2


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Got a funny story today, I don't want to seem like a douchebag in this but this is what hapened:

I was sitting in class for my course at tafe, and I was talking to a mate about cricket and he was summoned by my teacher to talk over his assignment in the next room, and suddenly I am the only bloke in the class at the time, and two chicks who are quite attractive but have boyfriends were talking about having threesomes because a relationship can get boring. They weren't being quiet about it either so I could hear them easily so I sorta chimed into the conversation which they seemed happy with, then we all started talking about it. I asked them out of curiosity 'do you mean you and two boys or two girls and a boy' and they both said 'two girls and a boy' Now.. I am a lad, and I see these two lasses. As I assessed the situation I thought to myself 'Is this just a casual conversation about sex or.. is this going somewhere else?' :hmm:

I jokingly said 'well.. there is two of you and one of me' trying act like a smooth motherfucker, one of the chicks replied 'yeah true' and then I laughed and said 'nah only kidding' and they both laughed back.

I wondered what would've happened if I pulled a Katniss and been all like










Maybe I've watched too much porn in my day, and either way I really don't want to fight both their boyfriends :shaq


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That doesn't make you a douche. that would have made you a king, TAR. Try for it again.

Wait, are you still in High School? b/c if so. Jesus.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Nah I'm not in High school, I'm doing my Advanced Diploma of Justice full time at a Tafe which is like university for tradies. 

Tradies being carpentars, eletrictians, and plumbers. My course is pretty much just a foot in the door in the justice system, I could go into the police, go into the courts as an assistant or go further with it at a legit big university and do something like criminology.

I don't know why I got interested in doing Law, but I guess it was the only class other than psychology that I got high marks in at High school, so I decided to give it a go.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Eh, it's something to do and maybe you'll dig it. Who's to say right now. If I had a choice of what I wanted to do for a career right now, I'd have to get back to you, for example.

but dang. no high school. b/c so many of those dames these days are wannabe sluts waiting for an experience. it's awesome. I feel like Randall from *Clerks 2*.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Tafe, is that english as a foreign language?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Did they say 'two girls and a boy' because they noted your boyish arms?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:kolo2


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

skins why did tar let you log in with his account?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

where was the racist comment at


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Klee said:


> I banged a 28 year old when I was 18 and an 18 year old when I was 28.
> 
> :draper2


What if you're a narcissist and managed to step in to the future for a day?


In which case, I'M AFRAID I'VE GOT SOME BAD NEWS


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/...l_adele_dazeem_what_s_your_travolta_name.html

Struan Morzgan :lenny


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

"Courtney Pozorter"

<3


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

'Moray Kzing' - Close enough..


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

hey moray


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Hi cutie :brie


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

HayleySabin said:


>


How you doing, Courty?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

No complaints. Looking for a movie to chilax w/, yada yada.

How you holding up?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

HayleySabin said:


> No complaints. Looking for a movie to chilax w/, yada yada.
> 
> How you holding up?


I've had better weeks. My contract is up this Friday for where I work and due to lack of work in, it isn't getting renewed. So until works starts to pick up, I'm going to be spending a lot of time on here over the next couple of months!

Wouldn't mind too much as I was planning on going back to school in September or applying for that Florida job again, but I was hoping to save up for it and go on some travels beforehand, but the trip looks to be canned off if I don't get any work sharpish.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

If it helps, my plans for SummerSlam aren't looking too bright these days as it is. :hayley2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

SummerSlam :jose

That was what I was planning my entire trip around. I wanted to do a "Pacific trip" I think it's called, L.A to Vancouver? I was going to go to L.A, see SummerSlam and make my down to Vancouver and throw in a few extra stops around the areas.

There is always next year I suppose... Right? RIGHTTTT?! :moyes8


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Yeah, there's always next year when it comes to London.





Or the year after that





Or after that





Or maybe they'll bring back Rebellion or Insurexxtion




Nope, just Raw



:moyes8


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Certainly. 

It's better to know now considering you were my golden ticket for attending last year _(and the subsequent two others, TLK especially)_ and to have that luck, I'm eternally grateful. I'm still gonna try, but if the time passes and I'm not there, it is what it is. Bummed, but aye, if I had everything I'd be ruling the world more than I feel I happen to already.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

For that Travolta thing:

SI = Stephen Cunningwham

WOOLCOCK = Wilson


Sorry to hear about that Moz. Keep your head up and hopefully something will open up in the meantime. Best of luck with returning to college as well


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

TAR said:


> http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/...l_adele_dazeem_what_s_your_travolta_name.html
> 
> Struan Morzgan :lenny


Reiss Ramso.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

HayleySabin said:


> Certainly.
> 
> It's better to know now considering you were my golden ticket for attending last year _(and the subsequent two others, TLK especially)_ and to have that luck, I'm eternally grateful. I'm still gonna try, but if the time passes and I'm not there, it is what it is. Bummed, but aye, if I had everything I'd be ruling the world more than I feel I happen to already.


Yeah, I'm not going to stop trying to get there this year until the PPV has come and gone. 

One year (fingers crossed this year, still), there will be a load of us, front row at SS with humorous signs/cut outs of Purple Aki's head and giving HHH a ton of abuse. The dream is still alive.  



WOOLCOCK said:


> Sorry to hear about that Moz. Keep your head up and hopefully something will open up in the meantime. Best of luck with returning to college as well


Cheers mate. 

Have you had any success on the job search yourself?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Rousey, did skins' qoute in your sig come from a sessions of gtao?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> Rousey, did skins' qoute in your sig come from a sessions of gtao?


Yeah mate. There was about 10 of us online, all with headsets talking to each other and as we were waiting for a match to load up, the party got quite for a couple of seconds and then Skins pops up out of nowhere and says it. It had us all rolling :lmao

If you have PS3, you should get on with us.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm like the only person on this forum who has a 360. :mk1charlie4

sorta regretting that decision, considering the free games you guys get.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm like the only person on this forum who has a 360. :mk1charlie4

regretting that decision when comparing the free games each system gets.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

ROUSEY said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Have you had any success on the job search yourself?


A few promising leads have turned up in the last few days, legal entry work and all that jazz. Sent off applications so hoping to hear back within the next couple of weeks due to the waiting period. Just perused some other local jobs in the event the ideal ones don't come off, would sooner be out and about doing something than waiting for something 'perfect' to fall into my path.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

SKINS said it in such a way as to imply that if his Mom had asked one more time, if he wanted cookies and/or milk he may have bitch slapped the plate of freshly baked cookies out of her hand and poured the milk on her head.

:lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> I'm like the only person on this forum who has a 360. :mk1charlie4
> 
> regretting that decision when comparing the free games each system gets.


My 360 is just collecting dust at the moment but I'm still paying for Gold, even though I haven't touched it for monthssss. 

What multiplayer games have you got for it? If there is anything I have, I'll get on with ya.



WOOLCOCK said:


> A few promising leads have turned up in the last few days, legal entry work and all that jazz. Sent off applications so hoping to hear back within the next couple of weeks due to the waiting period. Just perused some other local jobs in the event the ideal ones don't come off, would sooner be out and about doing something than waiting for something 'perfect' to fall into my path.


Good stuff mate, fingers crossed for you. 



Klee said:


> SKINS said it in such a way as to imply that if his Mom had asked one more time, if he wanted cookies and/or milk he may have bitch slapped the plate of freshly baked cookies out of her hand and poured the milk on her head.
> 
> :lmao


:lol


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Hang on, there was a new TTT? I just assumed we all forgot to bump it and went "oh fuck it" after two weeks... huh.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> I'm like the only person on this forum who has a 360. :mk1charlie4
> 
> regretting that decision when comparing the free games each system gets.


Nah I have one too. Use it way more than my PS3 these days. In fact all my PS3 has been fired up to do in the last year is play Last of Us, and a movie or two.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

ROUSEY said:


> Yeah, I'm not going to stop trying to get there this year until the PPV has come and gone.
> 
> One year (fingers crossed this year, still), there will be a load of us, front row at SS with humorous signs/cut outs of Purple Aki's head and giving HHH a ton of abuse. The dream is still alive.


If I can get :hayley1 as a cut out, I'd be the happiest ever. Aki, Hayley, & some others if need be. While seeing a top notch card, preferably w/o HHH in sight. Now that's the DREAM.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Good luck. Last year was amazing as fuck.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

New avi is pimp tho


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao I wasn't fully paying attention and thought it was a still pic. Was looking at the sig as well, and next thing I know the dude is smiling.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Now to just get a few Emma Stone pics so I can get dat sexy Elba/Stone connection going :banderas

It's going to be beast.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

You changed the fabulous Stone avatar? 

Dead to me.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh no I didn't realize I would disappoint Cody. I better change it back!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Seeing RED again. And it feels so good.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

It was almost...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

hello klee.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey TKOK, how's it going?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

good, deleting some computer stuff i don't use anymore. clogging up memory.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Ha, funnily enough. I did that last night to my mac. 

It doesn't have anywhere near enough RAM to do what I want, so I'm gonna have to upgrade soon, it's not too expensive which is a bonus. 

Just put on WCW Mayhem on my iphone sat at work. WOOOOOOO!!! WCW title tournament. (Y)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't trust deleting shit anymore. was deleting shit one time and the free space kept going lower and lower till I didn't have enough space to run shit.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

MAYHEM.

Around the time WCW loved to cram as many matches on a PPV as possible. Starrcade the next month would trump it. In both matches (I think by one?) & in lack of quality per all those matches. Fun!


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Hennig vs Bagwell - Career match! Fuck yeah!

How are you Cody?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Curt :jose


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I just downloaded the new South Park game for PC, it's a lot of fun and addicting. I haven't enjoyed a single player game in a very long time. Does anyone know if Steam can detect if you're game is cracked?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Creative Control all up in WCW at that time of latter 1999.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Still don't have a reaction to Lights being a mother. Or the fact that she named her baby Rocket.

On second thought, that's actually a badass name.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

This is the father? 










What a skinny fat ass


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

When were you a mod before now, Cody?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Cody since you're a mod are we lowering the age of consent?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

oh fuck when did Cody become mod? :mark:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think today.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Well, I have always liked RED.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

HayleySabin said:


> Well, I have always liked RED.


YOU SOLD OUT! YOU SOLD OUT! YOU SOLD OUT! 8*D


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Better brother, would your parents even miss Cody if he went missing like the young girls he focuses his attentions on?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Better brother, would your parents even miss Cody if he went missing like the young girls he focuses his attentions on?


I'm going to have to say yes, because I don't wanna get banned :side:


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Chilling at home on my day off downloading all the Mass Effect games. My favorite trilogy :lenny



Myers said:


> I just downloaded the new South Park game for PC, it's a lot of fun and addicting. I haven't enjoyed a single player game in a very long time. Does anyone know if Steam can detect if you're game is cracked?


I want to get South Park The Stick of Truth but some parts of it have been censored in Europe and Australia, which now has a theme of censoring games even when we just passed legislation to have r18+ games into the country :no:

So I'm going to wait for a steam sale to get South Park, no way am I going to pay full price for a game that is missing parts.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Forgot joining the masses constitutes a heel turn. What's best for business I suppose. :berried

This South Park game is making a lot of noise. Is it akin to how awesome the N64 games are or what?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

We're the faces in this whole thing. The poverty members are the heels, trying to ruin our good time.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'll learn the ropes in no time.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Wrap the rope around you neck and masterbate you mean.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Does that make it better, Eric? Please tell me all the details.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not going to be the singer for INXS unless you be the lead singer for Lost Prophets!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:lmao

Disgusting.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Michael Hutchence :jose There was a telemovie in Australia about him recently, that was actually quite good. Feels were felt at the end.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

haribo said:


> This is the father?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I smell smegma.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:taker


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

congrats cody


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Kenny, believe it or not I figured you were a Beloved Princess when you said its not to towns benefit to claim in the mafia game but I was dead.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

at least someone did ugh


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Kenny


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

how are you CODY


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm solid, pal. Just doing my thing, per usual. 

How's about yourself w/the new career path and all that jazz?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hayley got modded :bosh.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

HayleySabin said:


> I'm solid, pal. Just doing my thing, per usual.
> 
> How's about yourself w/the new career path and all that jazz?


I'm going alright man. Could be better but I need full time work at this point in time. I've applied for Law directly and awaiting the results from that. At the moment though I'm jobhunting.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Well here's hoping you get what you're looking for right off the bat. Things out there don't appear to be easy for anyone. :hayley2


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

So Cody when are you going to PM all female members enquiring about their age for 'security purposes'?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

SI


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Kenny :hb . How're things?

Thoughts on Liverpool's aspirations for this season? Fourth at the worst is yours barring some colossal fuck up, but it's amazing how you've become title contenders so soon after the back to back defeats to City & Chelsea which looked to have finished you off. Home games against City & Chelsea, and only United away from the top eight left is certainly a favourable run in compared to your rivals.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

WOOLCOCK said:


> Kenny :hb . How're things?
> 
> Thoughts on Liverpool's aspirations for this season? Fourth at the worst is yours barring some colossal fuck up, but it's amazing how you've become title contenders so soon after the back to back defeats to City & Chelsea which looked to have finished you off. Home games against City & Chelsea, and only United away from the top eight left is certainly a favourable run in compared to your rivals.


I'm starting to believe we can win the whole damn thing. The feeling matches and beats 08-09 league run...the way we play, its beautiful, and some of the scorelines this season have been fantastic


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

legit got a rep from a dame on here telling me she's 17 b/c I asked in a thread.

IT'S ON


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lol


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

King Kenny said:


> I'm starting to believe we can win the whole damn thing. The feeling matches and beats 08-09 league run...the way we play, its beautiful, and some of the scorelines this season have been fantastic


It is quite unsettling to see Liverpool flying so high, playing some of the most consistently entertaining football around week in week out, whilst United players leave me convinced they couldn't pass hepatitis on if they slept with Pamela Anderson. I really think you're in with as good a chance as anyone, but you may well decide the title with City & Chelsea back to back. If you don't win it, I have a feeling whoever betters their result against you might.



HayleySabin said:


> legit got a rep from a dame on here telling me she's 17 b/c I asked in a thread.
> 
> IT'S ON


Oh god you can trace her IP address now can't you. RUN UNIDENTIFIED WOMAN, RUN!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Well this is a done deal, isn't it? :hayley4


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

She might aswell just accept it now tbh.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Cody barring the fact he targets age appropriate women, is Sam Shaw an exaggerated version of you?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Define "exaggerated"


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Well I think highly of you to suspect you're not capable of abduction and creepily stalking teenage girls. But the uneasy and obsessive attraction might be apparent.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

WOOLCOCK said:


> So Cody when are you going to PM all female members enquiring about their age for 'security purposes'?


*He asked me. Told him I was 21. He never replied....*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

His loss


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

She's getting too many bites on this place as it is, following her post your pic debut. And over 18. I can do better.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Pink is just a poor mans RED anyway tbhayley.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

HayleySabin said:


> legit got a rep from a dame on here telling me she's 17 b/c I asked in a thread.
> 
> IT'S ON


I told you to keep that quiet.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Shepard said:


> Pink is just a poor mans RED anyway tbhayley.


Depends on the context.



BkB Hulk said:


> I told you to keep that quiet.


Excitement got the better of me.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

truth: cody's modship proves that WF staff cares very little about the absurd amount of pedophilia on this forum. :kobe3


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Protected species. Corrupted system :cuss:

Naw, Cody is every bodies favorite pedo though


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

How long has Cody been a Mod? I honestly just noticed.

And Shep is a Super Mod? I was only gone for a week. What else has changed?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Traitorlution, Canada's finest admin.. stepped down


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ohhhh you guys.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

TAR said:


> Traitorlution, Canada's finest admin.. stepped down


I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Please don't talk about Evo. It's still too raw. :jose


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

cody probably gives wagg new found hope of becoming a mod some day.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Not w/Bulk on the same team.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Zombie Apocalypse said:


> I'll believe it when I see it.


Just click on staff in the top right corner, boom. Not even there.



BkB Hulk said:


> Please don't talk about Evo. It's still too raw. :jose


I know, I know, but Pratchett wanted to know :jose


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

TAR said:


> Just click on staff in the top right corner, boom. Not even there.


Huh. I've never clicked on that before. Interesting. :hmm:

I can't help but notice there is one for Rules as well. Might have to read that one day as well. 8*D


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey did you guys know that Cody is a mod? 8*D


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hi


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

What's up mate?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I got a plan. It's called the K-TY Jelly plan. It involves Kenny & Tyler taking this size 16 boot and having it shoved straight up...

Well you know the rest. This hit me like a flash. Don't ask me why.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

boom


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It's like i'm a wrestling fan or something.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HayleySabin said:


> Not w/Bulk on the same team.


:clap still not sure what the dude does is that section.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I believe Wagg sent me some Vergara ass and for that :clap


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

One of the hottest latinas out there. looks amazing at 41. Think she was 27 in that rep I sent you. Girl took care of herself.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

That is why she is my favorite


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

wagg let go of the beef


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Beef curtains


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Depends who's we're talking about.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Beef Wellington?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I was gone all weekend, is *Seabs* still a girl?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Transsexual probably.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You don't talk that way about my sweet *Seabs*!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Wrong one, TAR. :hayley1


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Been chattering my teeth to the beat of the drum pattern from March of the Pigs, all day.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Is that cause you're scarred or cold, Froot?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

McQueen said:


> You don't talk that way about my sweet *Seabs*!





HayleySabin said:


> Wrong one, TAR. :hayley1


Maybe, maybe not, maybe fuck yourself.

I seriously don't wanna know how many motherfuckers have wanked to the picture in PYP though..



Klee said:


> Is that cause you're scarred or cold, Froot?


Maybe he's both. I hear Glasgow is shithouse this time of year.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Just this time of year? :hayden2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

McQueen said:


> I was gone all weekend, is *Seabs* still a girl?





TAR said:


> Transsexual probably.


*Enjoy your time on my shitlist next to that TKOK bitch who negged me this weekend. *


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Sounds like it's someones time of the month.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Have you and Seabs synced up yet?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Sorry. Asian people dont talk-a-the-english so annoy me very. No offence Rush. *


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

If Seabs is a girl does that mean the identity of :mike is up for grabs


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Just spent the better part of a half hour regurgitating chicken pie.

Lovely.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Froot gets so much pie it comes out of his mouth :rock


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

What's wrong w/enjoying the pic in the PYP thread? Some of us may have a thing for nice hair & well manicured nails.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

All for chicks looking classy as fuck, but the WF thirst is unquenchable. I'm just looking out for my boy, I mean girl, Seabs.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Froot said:


> Just spent the better part of a half hour regurgitating chicken pie.
> 
> Lovely.



It's the avatar that sells it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

There is never any thirst. Only *DESIRE*.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

isn't that same thing?


that's like saying it isn't desire, it's lust. :kobe


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Theatrics, pal.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i'm not your pal, buddy.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm not your buddy, guy.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

I've never revealed this before but...I wonder if Seabs remembers giving a small kid with big dreams confined to a wheelchair an autograph after an S Club Jrs gig all those years ago. I remember it well. The autograph said 'Keep the dream alive, kid LOLYEAHRIGHT'. At that time I thought it was inspiring but now I see it was a sign of what Seabs would become. Fame is a downward spiral for anyone.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

So the WWE Network has been really addicting :homer


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The lack of content is crazy, imo. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

But so many out there only happen to care for the PPVs, so it's sort of "heaven" for 'em. Which is a scenario that I was lukewarm on to begin w/considering I have a decent collection of WWF/WWE shows. But on the flip-side: Personally, having all the WCW shows is next to good enough at the start. They need TV though. That's the area they're lacking in.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

After finding out the network doesn't have Total Divas, I lost major interest. 

When they start to add RAW's and SD! from the late 90s-early 2000 then I'll probably invest in the network.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

why would you want to watch that crap tho


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

As you know I've been heavily investing in the ~wCw~ PPV's currently on there, so I've not disliked it or anything. The old ECW PPV's are super decent too, my fucking homies Sabu and Sandman are on there. 

The original content has been non-existent, showing those legends round table discussions that we all saw at the time. The countdown stuff is pretty poor.

The best stuff on there has actually been NXT (to no surprise) and having live Main Event, Dean Ambrose vs Mark Henry was decent match the other day. 

I can't wait for a future Sami Zayn/Dean Ambrose feud.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

HayleySabin said:


> why would you want to watch that crap tho


Watching the day to day lives of some of greatest divas of all time such as Eva Marie > Zayn vs Cesaro.

I may or may not be completely srs right now​


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Klee said:


> As you know I've been heavily investing in the ~wCw~ PPV's currently on there, so I've not disliked it or anything. The old ECW PPV's are super decent too, my fucking homies Sabu and Sandman are on there.
> 
> The original content has been non-existent, showing those legends round table discussions that we all saw at the time. The countdown stuff is pretty poor.
> 
> ...


Indeed. The Countdown bit was a joke considering it's already on youtube and has been for quite some time. There's always more time to add, etc.

Ambrose vs Henry was solid. I was pleased w/it.



ROUSEY said:


> Watching the day to day lives of some of greatest divas of all time such as Eva Marie > Zayn vs Cesaro.
> 
> I may or may not be completely srs right now​


You son of a...

oh white text. <3 ya.

I'd probably worship total divas if I got to see Paige 24/7. Total shoot.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I've not witnessed a lick of Total Divas.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

KLEE


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*KENNETH*

My motherfucking brother from another mother, on the other side of the planet.

You good?


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Cody at :22
TehJerichoFan at 2:15


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I remember the dude rumors when she first became popular, everyone thought she had a a dick :lmao


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

There's a video where she climbs onto a motorbike, I think she does have one ya know.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

HayleySabin said:


> You son of a...
> 
> oh white text. <3 ya.
> 
> I'd probably worship total divas if I got to see Paige 24/7. Total shoot.


*<3*

Yeah, Paige would be hype on it but Nattie though :mark: 



Klee said:


> I've not witnessed a lick of Total Divas.


Your life must be completely empty.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm bypassing the awesome observations there solely b/c of how arousing that broad vomiting the green stuff onto Gaga was. You can't put videos like that in my possession. Holy christ.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

HayleySabin said:


> how arousing that broad vomiting the green stuff onto Gaga was.


:aries2


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

The video is private.


Why are you teasing me?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

just google "gaga gets vomited on" and you'll find it. Yes, I made this well worth my time last night.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Truth - This was ten years ago










 Now I'm depressed


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*truth* I still thought they were midcarders and was glad Rock was on that PPV, and marked for Taker's return with a bit of hair growth.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Only wagg would think of them as mid-carders in 2004, after Eddie was used well upon his WWE return in 2002 & Benoit being a high level player since entering the company in 2000.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Klee said:


> *KENNETH*
> 
> My motherfucking brother from another mother, on the other side of the planet.
> 
> You good?


i am now coz im eating a nice t bone steak


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

what ppv are we discussing?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HayleySabin said:


> Only wagg would think of them as mid-carders in 2004, after Eddie was used well upon his WWE return in 2002 & Benoit being a high level player since entering the company in 2000.


Eddie always came off as a midcarder to me, and I was a bit surprised at the amount of love and praise for him when I joined, then again, I was surprised about a lot of shit when I joined. Grown to respect the hell out of both of them thou.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Wagg i'm gonna ignore blasphemy b/c Addison Timlin.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hey cody


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HayleySabin said:


> Wagg i'm gonna ignore blasphemy b/c Addison Timlin.


:lel it was a good one I found a short while ago, decided to go back and grab it. 

Nah it was just the type of WWE mark i was. I knew all these dudes were super talented, but certain people gave certain vibes (not a knock to their talent) on which divisions I felt they belonged in. But I'll stop right here and not say who I felt as a ME player over these guys. :woolcock

Hey Kenny.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hows it going man?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

All good. Cousins are over for a bit, and the 3 month old. you would be shocked to see him thou, the only 2 Asian cousins I have. Mom is full Jamaican. 

You good?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

If Big Show was on your list, I'll give you the pass. :hayley4


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> All good. Cousins are over for a bit, and the 3 month old. you would be shocked to see him thou, the only 2 Asian cousins I have. Mom is full Jamaican.
> 
> You good?


yeah man have had a pretty good day today


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

King Kenny said:


> yeah man have had a pretty good day today


That's good. 

Yeah, Hail. Big Show always came off that way. I just don't like the dude at all right now and want him gone. lol


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Eddie was never better than midcard :brodgers


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

You know your in pain when you can't wait to get 2 root canals done.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

saw the craziest fight Ive ever seen in real life today, in a fucking supermarket of all places! huge drunk pikey versus some other big hoss, was all the pikeys doing too, insulting the hell out of the guy in the queue, spat at him as he was leaving and it was on, total chaos, blasting eachother all over the shop,both bloody, place looked like a warzone in a few mins.

Hoping the security footage turns up on youtube :hmm:


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

sounds like good times, at least after I was done googling "pikey" and "hoss"


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

I never actually use the term pikey, I said that cos I figure most people know it from Snatch


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

[03-16, 11:31] Rockhead no wonder he never reacted when I made fun of scotland
[03-16, 11:31] scrilla someone should tell that chick she's not looking for anything
[03-16, 11:31] Rockhead I always thought he was scottish
[03-16, 11:31] scrilla Danette Whipple ‏@DanetteWhipple 33s
#MH370 I'm not looking for a plane, I'm looking for 238 missing people. I'm hoping against hope they are, if not safe, at least alive.
[03-16, 11:31] reDREDD nothing wrong with being scottish
[03-16, 11:31] BkB Hulk he's going to love that
[03-16, 11:31] Rockhead oh is he?
[03-16, 11:30] BkB Hulk WOOLCOCK is welsh
[03-16, 11:30] BkB Hulk rockhead
[03-16, 11:30] Rockhead and andre3000
[03-16, 11:30] scrilla inception brother
[03-16, 11:30] reDREDD woolcock is welsh
[03-16, 11:30] BkB Hulk i haven't either cp
[03-16, 11:30] CamillePunk craig
[03-16, 11:30] Rockhead i think
[03-16, 11:30] CamillePunk froot
[03-16, 11:30] Rockhead yeah woolcock
[03-16, 11:30] reDREDD does WF have any scottish members

:woolcock


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> saw the craziest fight Ive ever seen in real life today, in a fucking supermarket of all places! huge drunk pikey versus some other big hoss, was all the pikeys doing too, insulting the hell out of the guy in the queue, spat at him as he was leaving and it was on, total chaos, blasting eachother all over the shop,both bloody, place looked like a warzone in a few mins.
> 
> Hoping the security footage turns up on youtube :hmm:


I fooking 'ate pikeys.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> saw the craziest fight Ive ever seen in real life today, in a fucking supermarket of all places! huge drunk pikey versus some other big hoss, was all the pikeys doing too, insulting the hell out of the guy in the queue, spat at him as he was leaving and it was on, total chaos, blasting eachother all over the shop,both bloody, place looked like a warzone in a few mins.
> 
> Hoping the security footage turns up on youtube :hmm:


muck savagery?



BkB Hulk said:


> [03-16, 11:31] Rockhead no wonder he never reacted when I made fun of scotland
> [03-16, 11:31] scrilla someone should tell that chick she's not looking for anything
> [03-16, 11:31] Rockhead I always thought he was scottish
> [03-16, 11:31] scrilla Danette Whipple ‏@DanetteWhipple 33s
> ...


Marvelous.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I can't keep my eyes off. So repulsive..... but so intriguing and hilarious simultaneously.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Repulsion is now a valid form of attraction.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

You should both be locked up for life you pair of freaks. 










xx


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Sounds like a proper vacation.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

HayleySabin said:


> Sounds like a proper vacation.


Speaking of which, why haven't you come over here yet?

Get. It. Done.

CODY ON TOUR


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

WORLD TOUR?

It's been a long time in the making.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

BkB Hulk said:


> [03-16, 11:31] Rockhead no wonder he never reacted when I made fun of scotland
> [03-16, 11:31] scrilla someone should tell that chick she's not looking for anything
> [03-16, 11:31] Rockhead I always thought he was scottish
> [03-16, 11:31] scrilla Danette Whipple ‏@DanetteWhipple 33s
> ...



_*

O flower of Scotland
When will we see your like again
That fought and died for
Your wee bit hill and glen
And stood against him
Proud Edward's army
And sent him homeward
Tae think again

The hills are bare now
And autumn leaves lie thick and still
O'er land that is lost now
Which those so dearly held
And stood against him
Proud Edward's army
And sent him homeward
Tae think again

Those days are passed now
And in the past they must remain
But we can still rise now
And be the nation again
That stood against him
Proud Edward's army
And sent him homeward
Tae think again*_


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i like how i'm totally off topic to the conversation going on in the chatbox. smh.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

b/c nobody wants to talk about MMA. amirite


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i was discussing terrorism brother


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

should make the topic about Bordeaux, tbhayley.

but I'm an obvious cat


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Callisto said:


> I can't keep my eyes off. So repulsive..... but so intriguing and hilarious simultaneously.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Calling me scottish is generous.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Froot said:


> Calling me scottish is generous.


Come on, spill the beans, what's up with that?

(I may have just asked you this so I had an excuse to post this:








)


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMM!!!


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

BkB Hulk said:


> [03-16, 11:31] Rockhead no wonder he never reacted when I made fun of scotland
> [03-16, 11:31] scrilla someone should tell that chick she's not looking for anything
> [03-16, 11:31] Rockhead I always thought he was scottish
> [03-16, 11:31] scrilla Danette Whipple ‏@DanetteWhipple 33s
> ...


Oh Rockhead you silly goose.

Can't say today doesn't have me shitting bricks. Liverpool at home in our worst season this decade, and them enjoying a resurgant spell under Rodgers and pushing for the title. Their midfield and attack really concerns me, so the key rests on somehow winning the midfield battle and getting at their defence, which is where United can win the game with their attacking options. I really don't think United's defence will be capable alone of winning the game sadly.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Much as I'm not a patriotic soul being Scottish is worth it for Irn Bru adverts


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Craig did you watch the ICW doc last week that aired on BBC? Had to watch it on BBCMidlands because seemingly Wales was the only station that didn't air the show. Grado in Las Vegas :lol


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Yes I did ma'am, was rather enjoyable, actually it was pretty fucking great, they missed out the best bit of Grado's LA adventure










He's already fought one Jewish guy, time to take on another!

Whole thing is worth it anyway for today's Scottish Sun cover



Spoiler: biggish picture


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Craig said:


> Come on, spill the beans, what's up with that?
> 
> (I may have just asked you this so I had an excuse to post this:
> 
> ...


































Tbh tho, I just dont exhibit the same stereotypical irrationality that most western users have come to expect from Scots. That, and my accent is all over the place, having been influecned by the poshness of Plymouth, Edinburgh and watching lots and lots of Carol Vordeman as a child.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

ROUSEY said:


> You should both be locked up for life you pair of freaks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'd just get jealous and lonely eventually because you wouldn't be in there with me.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> Oh Rockhead you silly goose.
> 
> Can't say today doesn't have me shitting bricks. Liverpool at home in our worst season this decade, and them enjoying a resurgant spell under Rodgers and pushing for the title. Their midfield and attack really concerns me, so the key rests on somehow winning the midfield battle and getting at their defence, which is where United can win the game with their attacking options. I really don't think United's defence will be capable alone of winning the game sadly.


I'll be nice and just keep my bragging to the other thread and the chatbox and your PM box and every other thread I ever see you appear in and the rest of your life.


































































:brodgers


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

BULK would you like a Danish?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Are you Danish? :sparker


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Callisto said:


> You'd just get jealous and lonely eventually because you wouldn't be in there with me.


Sorry, I forgot to add locked up with me. :brie 



HayleySabin said:


> WORLD TOUR?
> 
> It's been a long time in the making.


YES!

This place and the underaged girls with fake ID's won't know whats hit it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> Are you Danish? :sparker


Perhaps but i'm covered in cream. :brie


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Nice username SI


----------



## RuffRider456 (Feb 20, 2014)

It's cold outside.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

ROUSEY said:


> YES!
> 
> This place and the underaged girls with fake ID's won't know whats hit it.


:homer6


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Hey Cody,

Do you think you have more chances to survive in jail than Wagg?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

hello


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

I've read about 3 Callisto posts and though to myself "I didn't post that"...

Stupid Avatar thief, making me confooz and trippin' me out for a split second.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> I've read about 3 Callisto posts and though to myself "I didn't post that"...
> 
> Stupid Avatar thief, making me confooz and trippin' me out for a split second.


Your not the only one 

I was like no way CHAMP would change his name haha.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Demon Hunter said:


> Hey Cody,
> 
> Do you think you have more chances to survive in jail than Wagg?


He's black & I like to keep myself pretty. I don't stand a chance.

_I'm a rich bitch, I'm the upper class._


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> I've read about 3 Callisto posts and though to myself "I didn't post that"...
> 
> Stupid Avatar thief, making me confooz and trippin' me out for a split second.


Can't blame them. I was so tempted to steal that pink little square gif. Mesmerizing.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

BkB Hulk said:


> I'll be nice and just keep my bragging to the other thread and the chatbox and your PM box and every other thread I ever see you appear in and the rest of your life.


:$

No complaints whatsoever. Outclassed, outpassed, outfought, outmaneuvered on the dugout, everywhere we were just second best. It's the manner of the defeats now that sting worse than the result, because we go down with such a whimpern and there's rarely anything positive to take away from our performances. Rafael gave more effort than just about any other United player but he was horribly reckless with the Gerrard challenge and penalty. De Gea was faultless and deserves so much better really.

It tickles me how obsessed folk in the fitba thread are with Liverpool not winning the league. Don't get me wrong, I'd not wish to see it happen but I hardly see how City winning is a massive improvement. Both would rub it in and goad United fans just as bad as the other, so it makes no real difference.



Rush said:


> Nice username SI


I should have made it four goals minimum, rookie mistake.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

SI how could you change your name to anything other than what I suggested a few months ago:

Better name b/c I understand it

</3


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I made a foolish statement in the chatbox that I'd change my name to that if Liverpool stuffed United by three or more goals. It was said as a statement of confidence and belief, only to be crushed when Liverpool won 3-0 with ease :$

My guess is that dream name would be too long for here, except for Christmas time. Tell you what as a man of my word (which is absolute only w/ the exception of when I say I'll watch a match/tv show/film), that will be my name come christmas this year


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> I've read about 3 Callisto posts and though to myself "I didn't post that"...
> 
> Stupid Avatar thief, making me confooz and trippin' me out for a split second.


Little do you know that it's part of a bigger plan of hacking your account. 



8*D



William Murderface said:


> Your not the only one
> 
> I was like no way CHAMP would change his name haha.


I agree, Champ could never have an awesome name like Callisto.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Bring on the JOY~! for when that time comes. :mark:


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm not entirely sure he had a choice. :hmm:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Had a dream that a soccer match happened between HHH vs DB and the ME at MANIA. :neymar was playing


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Well football much like wrestling does allow for multiple dives in one match. I could see the comparison.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Hate it when there's only certain parts of the dream I can remember. DB beat HHH thou :woolcock


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

+1 to another Lucha reference on the day ITT

:homer3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Top quality work from the WWE Divas per usual.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> It tickles me how obsessed folk in the fitba thread are with Liverpool not winning the league. Don't get me wrong, I'd not wish to see it happen but I hardly see how City winning is a massive improvement. Both would rub it in and goad United fans just as bad as the other, so it makes no real difference.


I've witnessed City winning the league. It can't pain me as much now. But Liverpool winning the league opens a whole new world of hurt :moyes5


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I get that the whole 24 years without the league has been a constant source of mockery by United fans, and that surrendering the league in the manner we have and Liverpool of all teams ascending to the top would be a bitter pill to swallow, but it's more how some fans act as if City would be a blessing in comparison. Both winning would be insufferable, so in that respect I can't see how either stopping the other in the long-run helps United fans.

Btw, everytime I see a serious/non hilarious Haribo post I :$ a little. That's my truth.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> It tickles me how obsessed folk in the fitba thread are with Liverpool not winning the league. Don't get me wrong, I'd not wish to see it happen but I hardly see how City winning is a massive improvement. Both would rub it in and goad United fans just as bad as the other, so it makes no real difference.


I'd rather see Liverpool win than Arsenal or City tbh. I'm just hoping Chelsea takes it at this point.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

If the cult manages to win the league, I won't post on here again until the end of the following season. 

Thankfully they won't.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> :$
> 
> No complaints whatsoever. Outclassed, outpassed, outfought, outmaneuvered on the dugout, everywhere we were just second best. It's the manner of the defeats now that sting worse than the result, because we go down with such a whimpern and there's rarely anything positive to take away from our performances. Rafael gave more effort than just about any other United player but he was horribly reckless with the Gerrard challenge and penalty. De Gea was faultless and deserves so much better really.
> 
> It tickles me how obsessed folk in the fitba thread are with Liverpool not winning the league. Don't get me wrong, I'd not wish to see it happen but I hardly see how City winning is a massive improvement. Both would rub it in and goad United fans just as bad as the other, so it makes no real difference.


I imagine they'll say similar about City if they pull your pants down this week. Maybe it's FEAR too. Let's go with that.



swagger_ROCKS said:


>


That's fantastically bad.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Were you hanging out with ANDRE recently, WOOLCOCK?










:woolcock


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Just learned that Emma Stone is in Australia..

Now if you'll excuse me.. I am proceeding on foot, no need to send back up.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

always miss when celebs are in my city, even the ones that...live in my city fpalm

go get her TAR (Y)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Thought that was leading towards doing something to Stone's foot.

Nevermind.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

gaun yerself tar


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Were you hanging out with ANDRE recently, WOOLCOCK?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have you know my todger only greets women or female sheep. "Mutton is better than nuttin'" as a wise old sage once told me.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

"make that bitch bleat, woolcock!"


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:zayn2


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I know, right!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Being the best in the world is a tough job. Unless you're Sami Zayn.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Makes the taste of Punk leaving easier to swallow. That's for sure.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm watching Raw on DVR, and I have to say that Naomi with the eye patch is hella sexy and badass. Me like.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

http://www.uproxx.com/up/2014/03/fo...showed-penis-air-news-anchors-reacted-horror/

I'm crying. The reactions are so priceless. :lmao :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL lovely professionalism.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Ummmm so I've just seen Gaga posing nude in the bath, bathing in the dirty water from cleaning off the sick from that gif where she gets vomited on during a performance. At what point did that woman lose her marbles?


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> Ummmm so I've just seen Gaga posing nude in the bath, bathing in the dirty water from cleaning off the sick from that gif where she gets vomited on during a performance. At what point did that woman lose her marbles?


She was never given marbles to begin with.





















Just a penis. :zayn2


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Now that's the sort of Haribo post I like to see. None of that serious and normal conversation, full on banter and humour ftw.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> Ummmm so I've just seen Gaga posing nude in the bath, bathing in the dirty water from cleaning off the sick from that gif where she gets vomited on during a performance. At what point did that woman lose her marbles?


You were secretly aroused. Don't lie.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm wondering if AlienBountyHunter & Demon Hunter, should make a tag team due to their similar twisted minds. :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> Ummmm so I've just seen Gaga posing nude in the bath, bathing in the dirty water from cleaning off the sick from that gif where she gets vomited on during a performance. At what point did that woman lose her marbles?


She's either too stupid or too smart. I'm not sure which.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> Ummmm so I've just seen Gaga posing nude in the bath, bathing in the dirty water from cleaning off the sick from that gif where she gets vomited on during a performance. At what point did that woman lose her marbles?


how in the FUCK have I not seen this yet?

just saw it. top five arousal moment in my life.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

CODY BULK KLEE WOOLCOCK WHOEVER ELSE


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

King Kenny said:


> CODY BULK KLEE WOOLCOCK WHOEVER ELSE


Hi Mate 

You forgot Demon Hunter, just a little ways up there ^^ .


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Oooh.. OH! I see how it is.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i did say whoever else, come on guys


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

HayleySabin said:


> how in the FUCK have I not seen this yet?
> 
> just saw it. top five arousal moment in my life.


Well, at least this one is age appropriate. So that's something.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

fuck me, it's dress rehearsal day in drama today, and I've never seen so many tears of failure in all my life.

this is the most stressful environment I've ever been in, holy fuck


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I bet you'll pull off a wonderful princess, Froot.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Klee said:


> I know, right!


:wall that rep


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Callisto said:


> http://www.uproxx.com/up/2014/03/fo...showed-penis-air-news-anchors-reacted-horror/
> 
> I'm crying. The reactions are so priceless. :lmao :lmao


Why are they looking at my account? Hutz


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

It's (pretty much) 4:20pm and I'm stuck at work. BOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*TRUTH:* I have a fear of getting trains on my own. 

I have an interview at the end of the month on the other end of the country and I have to change trains on my way down there, I am stressing out so bad incase when I change trains, I end up getting on the wrong train and end up in the middle of nowhere. Alone. With no money.

Oh God, I'm a mess already. I don't mind getting trains with other people when travelling to fitba matches and such but I don't trust myself on my own. It's a disaster waiting to happen.

FUARKKKKKKK


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

ROUSEY said:


> *TRUTH:* I have a fear of getting trains on my own.
> 
> I have an interview at the end of the month on the other end of the country and I have to change trains on my way down there, I am stressing out so bad incase when I change trains, I end up getting on the wrong train and end up in the middle of nowhere. Alone. With no money.
> 
> ...


You should have more faith in yourself Mozza.

Write a plan. Make sure you note down the times of the trains and find out which platform it will be and even the layout of the station you are making the switch. 

Preperation will help you Moz.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

ROUSEY said:


> *TRUTH:* I have a fear of getting trains on my own.
> 
> I have an interview at the end of the month on the other end of the country and I have to change trains on my way down there, I am stressing out so bad incase when I change trains, I end up getting on the wrong train and end up in the middle of nowhere. Alone. With no money.
> 
> ...


Is this the Cambridge gig? I've never been so I'm not sure if you have to go via London, but as Klee said preparation will see you right. Just write down the route and the time between when you have to change and when the second train departs, and you're golden.

First time I went to London was for a small meet-up for people on a tiny safe standing forum. There was a conference at Wembley on the Saturday, and I'd managed to sort a room at an Ibis Hotel right next to Wembley. My mates travelling from Plymouth and Bristol were stuck in traffic, and people from Essex/London were on route to a pub in Tower Hill, which left me having to meet them on my own as my mates weren't due for a good couple of hours. No word of a lie the tube confused me, especially because I got on one which appeared to be going the way I needed, but then stopped at some random stop and I then had to navigate it myself. I've done London solo since or with someone inexperienced and it's never been a problem.

Just make sure you know the route, then use google maps to plan how far away the interview will be from the station so you can either get a taxi or walk it. Trust me when I say mate in this digital age you won't be lost


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Klee said:


> You should have more faith in yourself Mozza.
> 
> Write a plan. Make sure you note down the times of the trains and find out which platform it will be and even the layout of the station you are making the switch.
> 
> Preperation will help you Moz.





Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> Is this the Cambridge gig? I've never been so I'm not sure if you have to go via London, but as Klee said preparation will see you right. Just write down the route and the time between when you have to change and when the second train departs, and you're golden.
> 
> First time I went to London was for a small meet-up for people on a tiny safe standing forum. There was a conference at Wembley on the Saturday, and I'd managed to sort a room at an Ibis Hotel right next to Wembley. My mates travelling from Plymouth and Bristol were stuck in traffic, and people from Essex/London were on route to a pub in Tower Hill, which left me having to meet them on my own as my mates weren't due for a good couple of hours. No word of a lie the tube confused me, especially because I got on one which appeared to be going the way I needed, but then stopped at some random stop and I then had to navigate it myself. I've done London solo since or with someone inexperienced and it's never been a problem.
> 
> Just make sure you know the route, then use google maps to plan how far away the interview will be from the station so you can either get a taxi or walk it. Trust me when I say mate in this digital age you won't be lost


Cheers guys!

Yeah, it's in Cambridge. I know nothing of the city but apparently it's fairly nice so it has to be a step up on Liverpool surely. 

I had an interview in London in late 2012 and getting there wasn't too bad as once I got off the train I got in a taxi and let the driver worry about it. I got talking to a lad at the interview and we got the tubes to our train station with him and I was truly lost but thankfully he knew the way (kind of). I would have had a panic attack on my own.

My worst experience with trains came from 2011 when me and a few lads went to Manchester to watch Everton play City at the Etihad, we ended up at Wigan on the train home and got a taxi back to Liverpool, because none of us had the money to pay for it we had to make a dash :lol

Looking at trains now and there is one that has 1 stop in Birmingham and goes straight to Cambridge station from there which is a 13 minute drive from the interview so I can get a quick taxi there. £87 though for the single there Hutz

The fact I'm more worried about getting there than the interview itself says it all :lol


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

ROUSEY said:


> *TRUTH:* I have a fear of getting trains on my own.
> 
> I have an interview at the end of the month on the other end of the country and I have to change trains on my way down there, I am stressing out so bad incase when I change trains, I end up getting on the wrong train and end up in the middle of nowhere. Alone. With no money.


Only reason I've survived train journeys is because my stop is the last one. But at Manchester Piccadilly I do tend to spend about 10 minutes surveying the scene, looking out for anybody I remotely recognise getting on as they sometimes move my train to a different platform.


I have gotten on the wrong plane though :moyes4


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Trains are ridiculously dear nowadays. Last interview I had in London I wasn't aware of the three hour block in the afternoon-early evening where off peak tickets aren't valid. The 'interview' (more of a 40 man group participation) wasn't great, so I nursed my wounds in a pub in Euston station whilst waiting.

Crikey, how the heck do you get lost on the trains from Manchester :lol . Assuming you were all a bit worse for wear from drinking because I can't fathom how you'd manage that sober. I've never really had a bad train experience, bar being on a rammed train from uni for christmas break and being sat next to a dog, whose trampy owner smelt worse.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Yup, the whole off-peak malarky caught me off guard on my journey back from London from the said interview. 

I can't remember how much I had to pay but I got charged the price of the proper ticket and a girl who was sat in the row in front of me lost her ticket and got kicked off on next step as she couldn't afford to buy a ticket herself. I recall her saying she was from Manchester and we were 2 stops from leaving London so we were still down south at the time. 

Harsh man.



haribo said:


> I have gotten on the wrong plane though :moyes4


Haha! How was this possible?!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i would what interview means in this context.


i could think of it in the completely wrong way with the way woolcock was talking about that 40 man participation :side:


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Woolcock avoiding to mention Robert Enke :hmm:



ROUSEY said:


> Haha! How was this possible?!


It's worse; there were 3 of us. Whoever checked the boarding pass clearly wasn't long for the job. Our flight to Nice had been delayed for a while. Got a bit restless and thought the plane was finally here, everything went smoothly and we sat down on the plane. Hear a "this is the 10:36 flight to Amsterdam" and had to :moyes3 out of there.

It was another 5 hours before our actual plane arrived.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

ROUSEY said:


> Yup, the whole off-peak malarky caught me off guard on my journey back from London from the said interview.
> 
> I can't remember how much I had to pay but I got charged the price of the proper ticket and a girl who was sat in the row in front of me lost her ticket and got kicked off on next step as she couldn't afford to buy a ticket herself. I recall her saying she was from Manchester and we were 2 stops from leaving London so we were still down south at the time.
> 
> Harsh man.


Yep, had a woman get on at Stockport going down to London with her mum and kids, but she'd gotten on a train 30 minutes before the one she had an advance ticket for. Got charged something like £120 for a ticket, was in complete shock.



Magic said:


> i would what interview means in this context.
> 
> 
> i could think of it in the completely wrong way with the way woolcock was talking about that 40 man participation :side:


Basically I went for some sales thing advertised for graduates. There were about 40 men and women of varying ages, and we had to do a series of group tasks and presentations over the course of 3 hours, before then being called back and those who did the best staying for further work, and those not getting called back being shown the door.



haribo said:


> Woolcock avoiding to mention Robert Enke :hmm:


I wouldn't dream of such a thing. That would be popularity suicide.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I’d be happy just to get an interview. They could invite everyone in town and have us compete for the job in Japanese game show style for all I care at this point. I’ve been without any income for 6 weeks and I'm running out of options. I’ve got no savings left, so I need to find something now but everywhere I go either turns me away as “overqualified” (they expect me to leave as soon as I find better, and they’re correct…) or underqualified (I’ve never worked in most service industry jobs). I have to eat – and I’m coming to the end of my food supply – so I’d settle for any job at all. 

It took every bit of nerve I had, but I went begging for social assistance. I was turned down (too employable, apparently...), and was actually asked “Can't you find some man you can live with?”. Fuck them, advising me to leech off a random guy. I HAVE to find something or I’m going to freeze and starve. All I can really do is stay calm and hope for the best but it’s getting harder to do that every day. My bills are now 6 weeks in arrears, I’m right on the verge of homeless and it’s still below freezing outside. I’m university educated and I’ve been working since I was 14 - this situation pisses me off. I don’t want to have to start calling around for sofas to sleep on. :cussin:

Yeah, I’ll drag my grumpy self back on out the door now. I’m just so damn frustrated and wanted to dump my necessary (for me) venting somewhere tucked off in a quieter corner than Rants. :side:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

GothicBohemian said:


> I’d be happy just to get an interview. They could invite everyone in town and have us compete for the job in Japanese game show style for all I care at this point. I’ve been without any income for 6 weeks and I'm running out of options. I’ve got no savings left, so I need to find something now but everywhere I go either turns me away as “overqualified” (they expect me to leave as soon as I find better, and they’re correct…) or underqualified (I’ve never worked in most service industry jobs). I have to eat – and I’m coming to the end of my food supply – so I’d settle for any job at all.
> 
> It took every bit of nerve I had, but I went begging for social assistance. I was turned down (too employable, apparently...), and was actually asked “Can't you find some man you can live with?”. Fuck them, advising me to leech off a random guy. I HAVE to find something or I’m going to freeze and starve. All I can really do is stay calm and hope for the best but it’s getting harder to do that every day. My bills are now 6 weeks in arrears, I’m right on the verge of homeless and it’s still below freezing outside. I’m university educated and I’ve been working since I was 14 - this situation pisses me off. I don’t want to have to start calling around for sofas to sleep on. :cussin:
> 
> Yeah, I’ll drag my grumpy self back on out the door now. I’m just so damn frustrated and wanted to dump my necessary (for me) venting somewhere tucked off in a quieter corner than Rants. :side:


That Japanese game show idea sounds really fun, tbh. And I can't wrap my head around someone actually suggesting in this day and age to find yourself a sugar daddy to mooch off of.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

^ It’s New Brunswick, Canada’s unemployment and retirement province. Nothing that gets said around here surprises me. The councilor followed it up with an offer to “pray for me”. Hooray. Thanks. Nice to know we're still living like it's 1950 in these parts. 

I looked employment assistance as well while I was there and realized that, because my payout would be based on a combo of freelance working (self-employed) and a temp job over the past 12 months, I’d qualify for less than half of minimum wage per week. I still put my name in – I paid taxes and I need the money – but now I’m in a mandatory probationary waiting period where I won’t see anything until the end of the month unless I receive my tax return early. I’m filing asap. 

I’ve been keeping the heat turned low to save money. A little too low last night, I think. Everything in my fridge is frozen, if the banging from my toilet is any indication there may be pipes frozen in the bathroom and I just found a layer of ice on top of my fish tank. Oops, poor fishies.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

ROUSEY said:


> *TRUTH:* I have a fear of getting trains on my own.
> 
> I have an interview at the end of the month on the other end of the country and I have to change trains on my way down there, I am stressing out so bad incase when I change trains, I end up getting on the wrong train and end up in the middle of nowhere. Alone. With no money.
> 
> ...


:lel

I hope you end up stuck in Birmingham forever.

Not really.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

BkB Hulk said:


> I hope you end up stuck in Birmingham forever.


A fate worse than death.




Unless you're a Scouser, in which case it's essentially paradise :brodgers


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> Well, at least this one is age appropriate. So that's something.


I don't mind breaking kayfabe once or twice.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I got a quite a funny story about where I live with trains.. Bulk, Lawls & BLEU know what kind of area I live in :side:

I once caught the train with my old man, was about 16 at the time to go to the footy from Frankston station to go to Richmond station to get to the MCG, there were no cops or PSOs around at all on the trains, and this guy entered the train from Carrum station carrying a knife and sat down opposite to us, he then took out his knife and started slashing the chairs and carrying it like he was about to stab someone. Me and my dad both looked at eachother as if to say '.. Should we do something?' So my old man had the idea to just whisper to the people behind us to get on the next carriage, thought it wasn't a smart thing to be the hero and pin him down to the floor :lol

Everyone left the carriage to go on the next one and this guy was the only one left on there slashing all the chairs :lol 

Dude got off a couple stations later. Everyone was all like _'This is why the cops in Victoria are so fucking shit, they're there where you don't need them and they aren't here when you do need them'_


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Only story about a train I have is locking eyes w/that French dame and still knowing I'm in love w/her.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

So my internet decides to go out on the day I needed to use the internet. Sonofabish.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Seems OK now. Or did you find yourself a hot spot?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Guy came out and fixed it. Was talking about yesterday though.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Sorry. I just woke up.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well I didn't clarify that so no biggie.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Fuck sake Pratch! :cuss:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

What, Klee? I work 3rd shift. I go to bed in the morning and wake up in the afternoon.

It works for me, because I have always been the nocturnal sort.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Zombie Apocalypse said:


> What, Klee? I work 3rd shift. I go to bed in the morning and wake up in the afternoon.
> 
> It works for me, because I have always been the nocturnal sort.


I was just messing about to be truthful. How's it going?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Anyone else get sexually aroused when Klee posts?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

it's not like I'm staring at Sami licking his lips, so no...


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Things are OK. Gonna ship the boy out on a Scouting campout in a couple hours, so it will be a quiet weekend at home where I might actually be able to get some fishing in. I have to work tonight, but the next day is looking promising.

By the way, thanks for the avy work. (Y)


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WAGG you fucking liar.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:zayn


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Zombie Apocalypse said:


> Things are OK. Gonna ship the boy out on a Scouting campout in a couple hours, so it will be a quiet weekend at home where I might actually be able to get some fishing in. I have to work tonight, but the next day is looking promising.
> 
> By the way, thanks for the avy work. (Y)


Aah, no worries man. I'm excited to see your new gimmick.

I used to fish a fair bit but the fishing near me is quite poor and it just isn't worth it. I prefer to go out on a boat.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> it's not like I'm staring at Sami licking his lips, so no...


I totally was.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

How am I going to live my Sundays without Draper & Co? It'll be impossible to adjust. :jose


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Megan at the beginning of the video :hayley3

Showing leaving me is a bummer. I'll go w/the positives and have hope the final season will be the best yet. b/c the show has honestly come through w/uncanny consistency over the years. Best show on TV will be leaving. What to choose after it?

Also, no RED was a big no-no for the video. WHY ELSE DO YOU THINK I STARTED WATCHING? Swear to ever-loving science, that's the truth. Only lucky at how phenomenal the program happened to be.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What am I going to do when I don't get to watch Pete's hairline recede every week!


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

... you sumbitch!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

HayleySabin said:


> Also, no RED was a big no-no for the video. WHY ELSE DO YOU THINK I STARTED WATCHING?


Because deep down, you're infinitely more infatuated by Hamm and Slattery?

I had to look up what future AMC shows would fill the shoes of these veteran programs. Because boy what piss it would be for my Sunday schedules to rotate between D-rate reality programs about arm wrestling and comic books, _Hell on Wheels_ and _The Killing_. Heaven forbid _The Walking Dead_ lose substance and fall short of the massive hype. What I came across was a period piece with Lee Pace in top billing, and this:










I feel a little better knowing that the spirit of _Breaking Bad_ will live on via a spin-off. And about Saul no less. Sploosh. But of course, it still doesn't dull the fact that my shows are dropping like flies. _Boardwalk Empire_'s next season is its final one as well. :jose


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Better Call Saul is a terrible idea.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

McQueen said:


> What am I going to do when I don't get to watch Pete's hairline recede every week!


Make that your username on the ELITE plz.



Callisto said:


> Because deep down, you're infinitely more infatuated by Hamm and Slattery?


I do love those bosses. But it took having to tune in to find this out.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Tonight I tried some new Chips Ahoy cookies. They are root beer float chips.
You wouldn't think that might work, but they are actually pretty good.


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Now craving cookies. Shoooot.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

:austin


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Zombie Apocalypse said:


> Tonight I tried some new Chips Ahoy cookies. They are root beer float chips.
> You wouldn't think that might work, but they are actually pretty good.


Damn that sounds awesome. 

As does an actual RBF.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm finally catching up on Mad Men season 2. 

Go me!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Well, at least you going to be in store for some awe inspiring goodness from two - six. :drapersmileyw/cigarette


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

:stuff >


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

loldead

some GF gifs to liven this place up


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

where's the Regular Show ones?

you have one job Froot


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

is this what TTT has come to? :no:

save us, WOOLCOCK


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> Oh you can all sod off if you think i'mma let TTT descend into this 'gif in every post' horseshit. You have been warned.


^

You should all be disgusted with yourselves. If it ain't Parks & Rec, Archer or Venture Bros then GTFO. And at the very least supply a humorous quote alongside your gif as rush and myself would do in the good old days. Reprobates the lot of ya.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Shut up, SI. Regular Show & Adventure Time are the tops.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Shut up? You've earnt yourself MR BLOBBY for that crime you scoundrel.













Now if you behave and cease this madness of gif spamming you might earn yourself some BRICK FROG as a reward.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Is this part of the solution or part of the problem?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I decided the answer for myself.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I forgot we had the







smiley, sensational stuff.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

triffic smiley


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

imo


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

BRICK FROG.


I like every show gif-ed so far so I'm ok.

Well I'm not ok, I'm bogged down with a horrific flu and haven't left my flat for 3 days thanks to it.

Currently watching THE FIRST LADDER MATCH IN WWE HISTORY FOR THE CUSTODY OF A CHILD.

Also COCK, Damages is allowed right?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

DAMAGES is absolutely encouraged dear Craig. Just so long as the BEARDED BASTARD is kept safely away from my sight.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm enjoying this latest Parks and Rec season.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

still needing Champ to make us a murder bear smiley


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

adventure time is hilarious. no idea what this other shit is.

dexter's laboratory tho. :mark:


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Still not seen Season 6 of Parks :$ . I really am a feckin' wally sometimes with how long I put things off to watch.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

You won't be disappointed. One moment in particular, yeaaaaaah. Love those crossover references.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Still yet to see - Mad Men Season Five post like episode six, Parks Season 6, Community Season 5 and then past like the third episode of the current Archer season. What in the name of the holy deity in the sky is wrong with me?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

You could be worse. Could be Cal. (or kiz)


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Look at that ragamuffin.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

+1 for a thinly veiled Springsteen reference.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Only learned a couple minutes ago that Michael Buble is in fact Canadian. Had the strangest feeling for the longest time that he was English based purely on the fact that he appeals primarily to 40-year old British housewives.

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/GermansLoveDavidHasselhoff


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm starting to watch more Parks and Rec. I see the appeal.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Everyone should see the appeal.

'Sup everyone btw. The fuck is happening to this thread these days?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Bubz is your least favorite Springsteen song "Walk like a man"

but yeah this thread has been pretty dead.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

HayleySabin said:


> You could be worse. Could be Cal. (or kiz)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Now you want love. Cal, you're giving me mixed signals.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I'm a complicated man.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cal you have your own smiley now?


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Don't think it's officially been added to the site, but someone made it a while ago .


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You are officially the greatest now.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Cal is a smiley. I mean literally.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

McQueen said:


> Bubz is your least favorite Springsteen song "Walk like a man"


Bubz told me he once won the affections of a dame named Mona with his rendition of 'Born to Roll'.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

You know, there's a smiley for this too.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

ugh


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Decided to indulge in some self-masochism and watch the comedy tour de force that is Lockdown 2014. 

Halfway through the opener and the Japanese team has already been littered with 'USA' chants against them, before the crowd inexplicably start cheering for Muta. Also got to love the insanity of an all cage match PPV, with no-one in this match bothering to use the Cage, which just highlights how daft the whole concept is.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Floridians had to realize the Japanese contingent were meant to be the babyfaces once the match began. Even w/Muta getting the best pop of the six. _(and hell, the entire night)_ But you know, Florida. It's best to ignore.

Good luck w/the Ken Anderson match if you watch. Holy christ.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Opener was the definition of a spotty heatless exhibition with absolutely nothing discernable bar Muta tribute spots. 'Kin hell have to stomach a Dixie Carter promo now. I've seen better acting on Chatroulette. Spud comes across as the cliche wrestling comedy stooge that always retains a modicum of interest, and the fact he weighs less than Angelina Love just makes him even funnier.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Please. No Angelina Love comments. Saw her in HD again last night and I'm still trying to recover.

I want someone to try and tell me that isn't hyperbole. Then I'll say "fuck off".


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

:lmao sweet valley high @ this Anderson/Shaw hype video. Between Sting's joker and Anderson mimicking the nurse getup, do TNA just watch Nolan films as their source of creativity? I know their continual existence is probably as head-scratching as Inception, but fuck me. Shaw also comes off as like the most third rate 'creeper' imaginable. They couldn't have sprung for Heidenreich ffs?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

They should use Paul Greengrass movies for inspiration. Nothing more riveting than topical human nature stories to sell your wrestling product.

I'd actually openly take Shaw and his antics over Heidenreich. That's how much shite Heidenreich was. Wait, that actually does raise a good question why TNA hasn't signed him yet.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

They wouldn't have booked the show any different without the cage. No use of it in matches, no use of it to prevent interference. Really, I wish they'd done a reverse battle royal despite the cage being there.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I just realized there is no Ted Dibiase smiley. Somebody should address this issue.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Reverse battle royal w/a cage has been done before. Look to Lockdown 2008.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:lmao

I feel like I intentionally tried to block that out. It's a shame it wasn't the same year as the electric steel cage. The crossover could have been brilliant.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

TNA spent a whole year creating LAX as a legit threat. Then they put them in a fake electrified steel cage to act being jolted. Right down the drain.

Match is a goldmine.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I think the best bit is Mike Tenay and Don West really trying to sell the match. There were faults everywhere, but they gave it their best.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Don West digs into his best home shopping network pitch there. But Mike Tenay can piss off. Bet he'll find a way to try and tell us the way Homicide got electrocuted was a way Luchadores sell it in Mexico.

b/c he has to tell us the country where Luchadores come from.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Except for everyone's favourite generic luchador.

That may have actually made his head explode.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

You can imagine the way he'd try to explain how he's from Mexico, but is based out of Canada, & has a interesting skin complexion compared to all other Luchadores.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Truth - I'm gay


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hai guys


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Now it's a party.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

An awesome party?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Always.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

THE FACE OF THE COMPANY


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Save us.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

YES


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Molfino said:


> Truth - I'm gay


Now I'm suddenly interested.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Well, shit.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I sense a bit of jealousy, I do.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I don't hide my vices.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Luckily it's a sexy party. I'm not allowed to be discriminatory.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Don't like to share. My own flaw.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Callisto said:


> Now I'm suddenly interested.


<3


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Eric I'm offended.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

HayleySabin said:


> Eric I'm offended.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Mah n!gga, Eric.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

.....! Don't hate me because i'm beautiful .....!


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

...in every single way!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

McQueen said:


> .....! Don't hate me because i'm beautiful .....!


Klein Helmer wants you to post yours. 

Don't hate me if I cream my jeans when you do.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I really honestly don't have any recent pictures. I rarely get pictures taken of me.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hai


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

McQueen said:


> I really honestly don't have any recent pictures. I rarely get pictures taken of me.


Come to my place. I'll take some pics of us you.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I have heaps of pictures of Queeny. He's sleeping in most of them.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Tbh eric will always be arn anderson to me


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Kenny has seen what I look like. :curry2

I have more hair than Arn, but not as bulky. Its a win loss situation.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Eric's looks are a hotter topic today than Catalanotto's.

the hell is going on


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Pre-Mania influx of aspies joining the site.

That's what.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dude is butthurt because I made a comment about him saying he was awful for shaving the top of his head so he could do a fake comb over and then commented I have a serpico looks going on because I have longish hair and a thick beard right now. And now he wants a picture which is creepy as fuck and I don't have a current picture of myself anyways.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

He's just a dipshit rejoiner that's blatantly obvious. We're all just using it as the latest watering hole until he's out. b/c we like you that much, Queeny.

Surprised you have threatened him w/Taue slaps yet.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats a good idea. And yeah I was thinking that might be Whake or someone like that. I don't really care I find it amusing.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

We'll turn it into the hotbox for Japanese legends and their signature strikes. The only way I can keep you in the loop w/rasslin.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Doesn't Whake currently have a rejoiner account, or did that get banned too?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No idea. I just ignore most people on here anyways.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That's the spirit.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Except you Cody. I'm always watching you.... well *Seabs* too but that usually involves Skype and some lotion.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I think the entire forum has a grasp on our relationship. It's about as noticeable and strong as the grasp your hand forms into while Skyping.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

GEE IS IT JUST ME OR IS THE THERMOSTAT A LITTLE OFF IN HERE


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Enjoying Froot's sig.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

It's just over 6 days until WM-XXX, and it doesn't even feel like it. Either I'm growing too old for the wrestling, or it's just fucking awfully built this year.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

It's feeling the same way to me this year Mav. Like there has been almost no real build up, and the matches are getting slapped together at the last minute. I don't recall anything resembling a "Road to WM" this year.

I kind of blame the fans to a small point. The whole Yes Movement has been kind of a distraction that has overwhelmed anything else going on. And with CM Punk just up and leaving... I think those two things have hurt the build up a little.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Wasn't one of Punk or Bryan just going to wrestle Kane anyway? That would've sucked. The whole thing has sucked.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Is it really less than a week til Wrestlemania?

Fucking hell, I don't think I've been this less hyped for WM ever.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

People should really just let WWE do their own thing. Sure it'll lead to some poor quality matches and storylines here and there, but it is and would be way better than whenever they try to suck up to the needs of smarks.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah someone I know brought up Mania being this week to me today and I completely forgot. Just no fucks given about wrassling these days.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

They're lucky Undertaker is there or I'd probably take a nap and miss it. Something tells me I will probably wish I did after it's over.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

needed an excuse to post it and look at it some more


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Not even a real shade of red.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Carice falls under this too. *RED* is *RED*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Carice isn't clown make up red though, it at least looks semi natural


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

CLOWN


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao Almost forgot about KILLER CLOWNS FROM BANGOR TOWNS!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The only clown here is you, Eric.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Cody ain't been the same since his push. Look at the _woman_ in that gif. She has wrinkles and everything.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

McQueen said:


> Carice isn't clown make up red though, it at least looks semi natural


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

She doesn't look a day over 16 in my eyes.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Cody man, that pic you sent me doesn't come back with anything when I put it through reverse image search. halp


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Callisto said:


>


Probably the most apathetic reaction gif I've ever seen.

Like, wow. I couldn't come up with anything more boring if you gave me months.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Had to think for a sec which one it was and I almost posted the rep I gave WAGG instead. Close call.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Holy shit Homestar Runner is back :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

RIP WALLABEN


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Massive aspie imo.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao Froot.

I'll always have the memory of "I've seen her on Webcam!"


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

who


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

sXe Maverick/ Wallaben/ bullseye


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

no who's the HERviaWEBCAM


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

oh it was LC.

Someone was saying she was a dude in TTT (probably Caligula or WCW) so he was :whiteknight 'ing her.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Damn. Taking it way back when. LC is a dame b/c nobody could make Alabaster Holt fall in love over the internet like that if you're a fake. Also, great taste in other dames. There's knowledge in that whiskey fueled mind.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Cal or WCW causing trouble in TTT? :|


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

If LC is ever revealed as a guy he/she is the greatest troll ever.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I think it's time for a new avy, this would only be my third one in ten years.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Magic might lose it. He wasn't pleased when I tried to change mine a couple years ago. He claims he loses track of who everyone is.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yet Magic changes his name every 30 days.

Myers go back to the CM Punk one.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Myers I'm pro the change b/c I can't wait to know what's going to be good enough to replace Silva after all these years.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Myers go back to the CM Punk one.












I still really like that one. I think it was around 2006. I cropped it so it didn't have the ROH logo in it.

I don't know if I can top The Spider, but he probably won't be around much longer.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

My next Avatar will be Cody and it will be captioned "I'll fuck your babysitter"


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:mark: x1000


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Nothing will ever beat the Cal's resume quote


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I remember when McQueen switched his avatar from Arn to Darth Maul. Really rocked my world.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Not a drop will go to waste.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

IT'S REALLY NOT SO BAD Y'KNOW ONCE YOU GET PAST THE TASTE
asskisser
*STARFUCKEEEERRRRRRRRS*


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

NIN FTW! 

I am probably the minority, but after I caught up and watched the last 3 weeks of Raw, I think that the matches for mania will be very good.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I've only now started to get excited form Mania. I'm thinking there will be lots of surprises. 

Hey Myers, wanna pick an avy consisting of a white dude to stop any further confusion?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I switched away from the Foley w/ barbed wire cross avatar last month, fairly sure I had used that since I joined.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Was stunned. 

Tenryu giving Hard Gay the look of _"you know you will die at my hands"_ is acceptable for such a change.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Craig said:


> I switched away from the Foley w/ barbed wire cross avatar last month, fairly sure I had used that since I joined.


Still reeling from that tbh, though it speaks highly of JIM BRANNING that he was able to break the longevity of the iconic Foley picture. At least Tenryu's fixed stare and the Dexter sig make me immediately recognise you without fail 

Btw I hope you do a running Diary of these next five days in your apartment, I do believe it could be the most eventful STORYTIME W/ CRAIG to date.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Myers has to pick a black guy. It's how the world works.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Finally the name change went through. Now I get to reveal my new avy. This is a new era.

Too bad for the other poor saps who didn't get their requests filled.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

BIG POPPA PRATCH said:


> Finally the name change went through. Now I get to reveal my new avy. This is a new era.
> 
> Too bad for the other poor saps who didn't get their requests filled.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Caaaaaan yoouu diiiiiig iiiiiiiiiiiiiit?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BkB Hulk said:


> Myers has to pick a black guy. It's how the world works.


the mystique is kinda lost thou.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

If I am going to pick a black guy the only acceptable option is Idris Elba, but I noticed someone else on the forum has a sig with him in it. 

I maybe would go with a GOT avy, but the forum is over saturated with those as well. It would be either a Petyr Baelish or Jamie Lannister avy.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Myers said:


> If I am going to pick a black guy the only acceptable option is Idris Elba, but I noticed someone else on the forum has a sig with him in it.


THAT WAS ME.. and I think someone else aswell :side:

I had this 










GOAT Black actor along with Freeman and :denzel


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Dubbing them "black" actors made me chuckle. TAR - always a sensitive one. :jordan


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

This amuses me. It might actually be bboy.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Someone that old shouldn't be wearing a Cena shirt. I wouldn't post that picture to Instagram unless he doesn't mind getting laid till he's 21


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What up my Mygger?


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

One of my 21 yr old friends who's out in Norleans atm is a huge Cena mark who owns that shirt :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> This amuses me. It might actually be bboy.


Outstanding.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm getting to catch a predator vibes off the bloke behind the kid. Perhaps I'm just a cynic.

I've been watching this for like three minutes and I demand to know the context that set Mark Briscoe off on this tangent:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

He heard Jay won the ROH Title once.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I remember watching some ten minute match of theirs from a Baltimore outdoors show from like 2005. Jay in particular resembles Bendtner after a few Woo Woos (only he doesn't drop trow) and both of them just recklessly hit each other with umpteen unprotected chair shots, whilst Jay tries to get a beer whenever Mark is down. Mark also does a shooting star press to the concrete floor and I was amazed no-one was nearly killed from it. Watching traffic pass by as the near 30 people in attendance watch in shock was quite the visual.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That is a creepy ass .gif lol


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

There's the match I was on about for anyone interested.




McQueen said:


> That is a creepy ass .gif lol


I like how he managed to somehow develop an even more eccentric hillbilly personality than what he had when they originally started doing the DEM BOYS youtube promos featuing Mark accidentally firing a rifle mid promo and the rant on Chikara. "IT WAS A GOT DARN JUNEBUG~!"


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

That's probably the same kid who rang rton2's doorbell.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What a professional looking federation.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

McQueen said:


> What up my Mygger?


Mygger...I like it. I better just run with the E Black thing. I should just accept it's who I am.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

McQueen said:


> What a professional looking federation.


It reminds me of a CZW story where they apparently ran an outside show, but started late and by the time the main event was starting they had to ask fans to park their cars closer to the ring and use the headlights to help the wrestlers be able to see. Some referee/agent apparently got injured by tripping over some weapon he couldn't see, and they forgot entrance music so guys had to enter to whatever songs one of the bookers had in their car.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Awesome.

Who is that broad in the giant picture. She looks familiar.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Jordan Carver. Froooot earnt himself immunity for life by bestowing her name to me. He can post all the pony related stuff he wants from here on out, and mum's the word on my end.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Froot is the man.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

You're about a year behind if you think I still post brony shit, SI :lol

Subscribe to her facebook for more material btw. I shall be a happy gentleman if she becomes the new craze around here, as opposed to these anorexic fucks with goofy faces spammed everywhere. Site needs a jolt of some *THICKNESS.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll start posting Mandingo pictures.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*google image searches*

_gimmie dat_


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I've made about 4 or 5 posts in the wrestling sections tonight. I don't know what's gotten into me.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

HOLLA IF YOU HEAR ME!


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

How is Eric this evening?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

A little tired, otherwise okay.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Tonight is the first night of my 5 day weekend.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice. I hae a 2 day weekend. Works for me. Probably going to go see Capt. America on Sunday.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> I'm getting to catch a predator vibes off the bloke behind the kid. Perhaps I'm just a cynic.
> 
> I've been watching this for like three minutes and I demand to know the context that set Mark Briscoe off on this tangent:


ROH's current commentary team.



Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> It reminds me of a CZW story where they apparently ran an outside show, but started late and by the time the main event was starting they had to ask fans to park their cars closer to the ring and use the headlights to help the wrestlers be able to see. Some referee/agent apparently got injured by tripping over some weapon he couldn't see, and they forgot entrance music so guys had to enter to whatever songs one of the bookers had in their car.


I remember that glorious moment. Almost think it may have been the first Cage of Death event.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cody when are you booking CAGE OF STATUTORY RAPE?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

As soon as Gabe gets back to me. Would have killed for WrestleCon.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

RF Video will definitely have to be involved.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I had too.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Too good to pass up.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Indeed.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

You're a good one, Queeny.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I want to go hang out with Pratchett on his 5 Day Weekend.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

World couldn't take it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Probably not. However i'm pretty sure we would spend the afternoon retconning the Star Wars Prequels so they'd be good and inventing a time machine and I would finally fulfill my destiny of traveling back in time as.... George Lucas.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

As long as you leave Portman in there, I will support this. b/c if you mess w/my reason for knowing and loving her the way I do...I'll be forced to tap on your window late at night. Don't make me.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

This idea has merit. Especially if I get to strangle Ahmed Best, and any other actor picked to do the voice of Jar Jar until the role is abandoned because they realize it is cursed.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I figure we replace Gungans in general with Argonians from Elder Scrolls, except the Argonians are bad ass and eat Redguards. 

Where is Soup when you need him.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Soup would likely just get scared if he came in here.

Is Elder Scrolls Online out yet?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I think it came out yesterday actually. I know some people are playing it. Its getting seriously negative reviews though so i'm not going to pay to play it. i'll probably pass. 

Actually still need to beat Skyrim but the game freezes on me so much now doubt I will.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

oshit dis gon b gud


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Jake's HOF acceptance speech :banderas

All those Goddamn feels.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Watching Kane inducting Paul Bearer right now.

FUCK I want another Kane Taker feud.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

So. Brock/Taker match. Discuss.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not watching but i'm shocked.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

my stream broke,that match broke my fucking stream.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I actually fell asleep midway through the match only to realize the end result from reading the reactions in the WM thread.

Feel like a major asshole now.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

It is beyond terrible that Lesnar won, and I will never forgive the WWE. They can all go fuck themselves.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Heard someone on here say it was a botch and Taker was too gassed to get his shoulder up.

Also yay DB wins.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Really thought WWE was going to troll everyone and have HHH go over Danielson. :yes:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:yes


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Still terrible he didn't win the Rumble. 

So pissed off right now.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Thought the Undertaker/Lesnar thing was absolutely brilliant. So unexpected, and so great. Granted, Lesnar is a strange choice, but it would have been Undertaker's choice.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Bulk you can go "over" me anytime you vixen


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

That means you have to retire afterwards. You'll get a standing ovation though.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Apparently the match wasn't anything special either. Ugh.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

The match doesn't mean much compared to what followed it. The reaction was unbelievable. Especially watching live.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The match itself wasn't great. Really, the whole story was that Undertaker was on his last legs. The finish was eerie though. Dead silence throughout the arena.

WHERE IS STING?!?!?!?!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MY BODY IS READY BULK!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Best reaction ever


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The best is the hipster looking chap in the backround.

"...No!"


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

This is actually the first WrestleMania I've watched live in a few years. Totally worth it, just to see Undertaker's last match and the way he's decided to leave.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cena won I take it?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah. That match kind of sucked too. They had Wyatt trying to goad Cena, and Cena got to utilise his really poor acting skills. At one point he was holding a chair, pretending to be thinking about using it.

"THAT'S NOT YOU JOHN! DON'T DO IT!"

Not even making that up. That's what the ref was yelling at him.

Then after the match, Cole and King crapped on about how Cena really is a good guy and how he (somehow) cemented his legacy.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao Thats so awful


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

I liked the Cena match :draper2 Laughed my ass off at the ref trying to persuade him tho


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Logic behind it was solid. Didn't enjoy the execution. Wyatt is definitely the most fascinating character they have though.

The Shield match was the most disappointing. People shit on KANE (KANE) and NAO, but Shield have had some great six man tags. It's a bit disappointing they were utilised like that, but at least they look good.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Shocked at first, but realised the shock was a good thing.

Not many people would agree to go over Taker and he's wanted the Streak to end for years now. Someone had to do it.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Should have either been Kane or Cena (as a mechanism for a heel turn)


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Kane wouldn't end the streak. Cena might have, but he's never turning heel.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

DON'T END THE STREAK JOHN! IT'S NOT YOU!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Breaks my heart that he turned the idea down. Taker - Kane is probably the most epic storyline in company history, and to see it all come to an end after sixteen long years at Wrestlemania 30 would have been EUPHORIC.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

obby said:


> Should have either been Kane or Cena (as a mechanism for a heel turn)


Kane with a run-in from PETE ROSE. It looks like he's come to help Taker and get revenge on Kane for all those tombstones but THEN HE TURNS HEEL! 

And we got ourselves a new two man power trip to run roughshod over the entire WWE universe


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Kane would tombstone him regardless. BODIES EVERYWHERE.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

BkB Hulk said:


> DON'T END THE STREAK JOHN! IT'S NOT YOU!


:lmao


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Green Light your new avy is EPIC :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BIG POPPA PRATCH said:


> Green Light your new avy is EPIC :mark:


:lel


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Batista got to main event over the end of the fucking streak. 

This gets worse the more I think about it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

they ended the streak. :jose


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:sad:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Streak was always going to end eventually.

It's just who they gave the win to.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

a lot of opinions, and theories on this big deal.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

what happened after the match?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

if you mean after the pin.










if after everything, Taker, Brock, and Vince went in a ambulance with Taker and went to the hospital is being reported apparently.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

That's what happens when you get a dude who is almost 50 to wrestle his heart out.

I love Taker, he along with Eddie G, was my fav wrestler growing up watching WWE, but it's time for him to stop. He shouldn't have even wrestled this year imo he could hardly move.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

still sorta in shock.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> if after everything, Taker, Brock, and Vince went in a ambulance with Taker and went to the hospital is being reported apparently.


Is this for real? I tried to look it up but couldn't find anything. Anyone have a link on this?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Quick thoughts:

-Triple H's entrance was GOAT
-CESARO
-Wyatt is the best character they have
-BROCK
-Best ending possible

All in all, a very entertaining Mania.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

The shocker of Brock ending the Streak was more than enough to make this WM memorable. My son was such a mark demanding to see a replay of the three count. Hoping against all odds that something was amiss. It could not end like that. I could not believe it myself, but thinking back to an interview years ago where Taker voiced his displeasure over the arrogance of "smarks", in the end it does not surprise me that he chose to end The Streak with Brock.

Yeah, I don't like it, but in the end it is not about what I don't like. He chose to end it with Brock, and it is up to me to deal with it and appreciate everything he has done for pro graps in his career. Taker is still one of the all time greats, and I will always remember him as such.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

I loved it, best part was the crowd was so uninvested in the match cos they were sure Taker was winning, even the near falls weren't that big, reaction at the end was so priceless, I fuckin marked, BROCK LESNAR. They'll get more mileage out of this too than another streak win.

That and CESARO were my highlights of the night.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

WYATT is great. Will get an Oscar before DiCaprio does.

The booking for Taker/Brock was great. No one saw it coming and that's what I loved about it. Wrestling can be very predictable most times and so this was quite shocking, in a good way.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

mania thoughts because lolwrestlingsections

- Pre-show tag match was froot as hell, easily the best pre show match they've ever put on.
- Opening segment was the bomb and everyone looked like they were having a great time.
- HHH/Bryan was very enjoyable. Stephanie acting like a large ham at ringside was the icing on the cake.
-








- Battle royal was bleh until the final five minutes when OMG HE'S GOT THE BIG MAN UP
- Cena/Wyatt plodded a lot, but was an interesting character study for both men, who acted their butts off
- Taker/Lesnar was basically HHH/Steiner from royal rumble 2003 but with way more melancholy
- Divas battle royal gave fans time to cry in the fetal position from the previous result. Vickie leaving tho 
- Main event felt predictable although the table spot was nice. 

o but wait bryan won

10/10 ********** MOTY PPVOTY BEST MANIA EVER YOU GUYS


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Froot said:


> mania thoughts because lolwrestlingsections
> 
> - Pre-show tag match was froot as hell, easily the best pre show match they've ever put on.
> - Opening segment was the bomb and everyone looked like they were having a great time.
> ...


Fucking awesome PPV. The streak match now having time to sink in is actually pretty great. 

CAN'T WAIT FOR RAW


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Raw is Undertaker

VIDEO PACKAGES EVERYWHERE


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Froot said:


> mania thoughts because lolwrestlingsections
> 
> - Pre-show tag match was froot as hell, easily the best pre show match they've ever put on.
> - Opening segment was the bomb and everyone looked like they were having a great time.
> ...


This is fantastic and 100% true and I wasn't in the fetal position shut up.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I was intently watching Eva GOATing hard.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

shep did you have anything to do with this


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

no but if that's what i think it is i wish i did


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

dude I'm still in the fetal position and I didn't even watch the ppv


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Shep, can I be unbanned from the Shield thread pls? 

I want to join in the conversation about how hot Reigns looked last night and how erect I am.

EDIT: Undertaker 

Why


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Can't promise that would end well for you Moz


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Pretty much agree with every word of Froot's post. So many great spots this year.

My jaw dropped when Cesaro picked up Show. Not only did he pick him up, but he walked him to the ropes and dropped him over. Holy hell that was incredible to watch.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Christian didn't even compete


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Dat David Otunga tho :mark:


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I was nearing complete disinterest in ‘Mania this year but ended up watching with a crowd and really liked the show. Then I came here, waded into the crap in the wrestling section threads and now I think I’m beginning to not like wrestling fans. 

Solid show tho.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

GothicBohemian said:


> I was nearing complete disinterest in ‘Mania this year but ended up watching with a crowd and really liked the show. *Then I came here, waded into the crap in the wrestling section threads and now I think I’m beginning to not like wrestling fans.*
> 
> Solid show tho.


Probably the main reason I intentionally spend so little time in those sections. When I first joined I was in there all the time and after a while I began to hate wrestling itself.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

obby said:


> Christian didn't even compete


I was trying to spot him until we got down to about six people and it became clear he just wasn't there.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

yeah this site definitely ruined wreslting for me to a near no return point. every wrestling section poster=garbage.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

BkB Hulk said:


> I was trying to spot him until we got down to about six people and it became clear he just wasn't there.


It's because he had yet another concussion.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Anyways, debuting Paige apparently beat AJ for her title. How the hell did that work? :westbrook3


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Magic said:


> yeah this site definitely ruined wreslting for me to a near no return point. every wrestling section poster=garbage.


Wrestling*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Magic said:


> yeah this site definitely ruined wreslting for me to a near no return point. every wrestling section poster=garbage.


tbh, if you're not going in the section ever, enjoying it should be better, unless you don't like the product atm tbh.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

I enjoyed the majority of the show and would give it a 7/10 but seeing people hail it as the one of the best of all time, comparing it to 17 and 19 made me want to hate it :lol


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Likewise. I'm totally willing to call it the best mania in years, but that's really not saying much. It just means that the match quality was a lot more consistent this year than it has in previous iterations.

Although this coming from somebody who thinks Money in the Bank 2011 is the most overrated shit ever.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> tbh, if you're not going in the section ever, enjoying it should be better, unless you don't like the product atm tbh.


getting back into the product without a tv is quite annoying and not worth it. still have a shit load of other stuff to watch as well. most likely will happen one day, i just got bored of the product one day and the wrestling sections just made it worse.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

meh, the rasslin sections are fine if you know who to tune out. Maybe i'm just used to it b/c if people are mongs more often than not I can get rid when they slip up :hendo


Watching Mania and Raw back to back has murdered my sleep schedule tho. Getting to sleep for 4 30 and waking up before 9 both times is ASS.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Froot that GIF you sent me is the damndest spear I ever seen :bahgawd


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.reddit.com/r/redneckgifs


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Got this message from someone a little bit ago



> OMG!!!!!!!!! ive just watched what happened Paige has finally debuted and she won the divas title what a shockerI screamed so much did you hear me?. Im so happy to see my country girl representing England by being in WWE. Pratchett you need to stay tuned to WWE as Paige is gonna change the divas division for the better. This moment reminded me of when Barbie won her first divas title it was so awesome


Oh, the days we have all missed here on WF. We ought to bring her back, if only for a few weeks so all the noobs can get a taste.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

KKF?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Red Viper said:


> getting back into the product without a tv is quite annoying and not worth it. still have a shit load of other stuff to watch as well. most likely will happen one day, i just got bored of the product one day and the wrestling sections just made it worse.


ah

Being completely honest thou, right now, what happened on RAW and what happened at MANIA would almost look like a clear sign that they are finally shifting in a new gear and want to make some star power and a new reliable TOP star side by side with Cena, or even above him. Of course it's still not believable to you see it, but it seems like it. 

people in that section think they're majority opinion, so it's best to just avoid while the product is looking to be going upwards in interest at the moment. Like Shep said, just tune out the people who aren't willing to be considerate to others opinions, or just being highly ignorant.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't know what excuse I can give other than I was bored and curious. Sometimes that is a recipe far an interesting adventure on the internet, but not so much this time. I just wanted to see what would happen.



Spoiler:  ":o"


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BIG POPPA PRATCH said:


> I don't know what excuse I can give other than I was bored and curious. Sometimes that is a recipe far an interesting adventure on the internet, but not so much this time. I just wanted to see what would happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  ":o"


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao legit


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

If only soccer was this interesting


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Ultimate Warrior :jose.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I know. Such horrible news.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

His promo is eerie as fuck now.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah i know, just watched it bout 10 minutes ago


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

In that promo now I feel like he just saw his own death coming soon.

Went out on one helluva good note though :jose


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Like WTF? How does something like this happen? Did he overdose last night? Did he already know? I am incredibly sad and I don't completely understand.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

He apparently collapsed while walking with his wife.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I am legit sad, my brother was down from arizona for the weekend and Warrior was our favorite wrestler as kids. He came over to watch Warrior at the HOF and Raw last night. I just got home from dropping him off at the airport to see this had happened. It hits a little harder because the nostalgia from the past weekend and the fun we had watching HOF,Mania, and Raw...it just hurts to be honest.

I just listened to Dave and Bryan from wrestling observer, that was sad to listen to as well.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm with you Myers. I lay in bed, after receiving a few texts from friends this morning telling me the news and I cried. Actual tears on my face, my girlfriend asked what was wrong and I told her and she gave me a hug instantly as she knew how much he meant to me cause she had watched the HOF and Mania and RAW with me and saw my excitement. Prior to yesterday I even thought about writing to the warrior, cause he seemed dejected but still longing for that long time fan connection, which he fully deserved.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Listened to this song a few times just b/c it felt fitting for the news of tonight. Actually made me crack after I was able to hold it together for a few hours.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm having trouble wrapping my head around it. Sort of like when Taker got pinned, my first reaction was not to believe what just happened. I wanted to believe it was some kind of work, something for Warrior to go out on and live the rest of his life in peace. Then I checked out more news sites, and I am still in shock.

The fact that we all just saw him delivering that promo on Raw, and him passing like that now. Seems like the kind of stuff you only see in movies. It's not supposed to happen in real life. I guess that is why I am having such a hard time with this now. I know it happened, but I just don't see how I can fully accept it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BIG POPPA PRATCH said:


> I'm having trouble wrapping my head around it. Sort of like when Taker got pinned, my first reaction was not to believe what just happened. I wanted to believe it was some kind of work, something for Warrior to go out on and live the rest of his life in peace. Then I checked out more news sites, and I am still in shock.
> 
> *The fact that we all just saw him delivering that promo on Raw, and him passing like that now. Seems like the kind of stuff you only see in movies. It's not supposed to happen in real life. I guess that is why I am having such a hard time with this now. I know it happened, but I just don't see how I can fully accept it.*


Totally.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

BIG POPPA PRATCH said:


> I'm having trouble wrapping my head around it. Sort of like when Taker got pinned, my first reaction was not to believe what just happened. I wanted to believe it was some kind of work, something for Warrior to go out on and live the rest of his life in peace. Then I checked out more news sites, and I am still in shock.
> 
> *The fact that we all just saw him delivering that promo on Raw, and him passing like that now. Seems like the kind of stuff you only see in movies. It's not supposed to happen in real life. I guess that is why I am having such a hard time with this now. I know it happened, but I just don't see how I can fully accept it.*


But it does. I wouldn’t be at all surprised if he knew what was coming, even if it was just an inkling and not a diagnosis, but sometimes events and what we say sit uncomfortably against reality without anyone’s realization until later reflection. Real talk for a second – my mother’s last words to me were “It’s not like I’m going to die today.” She collapsed on the floor less than an hour later. 

I’m not sensitive about such things myself, but the callous way some in the Warrior death announcement thread were tossing around suicide theories – and there was even a murder conspiracy hinted at before the poster came to his senses and edited it – with no evidence pointing in those directions seemed out of place when it’s obvious that many poster are sad over the death of a man they’d seen only hours earlier. Maybe I’m too soft hearted but I found that inconsiderate.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for the nightmare fuel Damien.










fuck.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Also this






fuck


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

TAR stop being a lunatic.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

That's like telling the mental patients in the asylum to calm down.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

BkB Hulk said:


> He apparently collapsed while walking with his wife.


I read this as wanking. Thought he went out doing what he loved :jose


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Went to my user cp and the only lunatic I know is TJF. but then that gif was posted here. I dunno what to think anymore.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I dunno about you guys, but the timing and editing of Cody's Taker sig is hilarious.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

shut up froot


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

yeah that gif is one hell of a mindfuckery.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Shepard said:


> TAR stop being a lunatic.





Shepard in the catbox said:


> 04-09, 16:48 - stop brown nosing, woolcock





Seabs said:


> *Would appreciate you two lunatics to stop acting like a lunatic too. *





Seabs said:


> *In that case Green Light has also become a lunatic. But a lunatic I would still share a crumpet on a Thursday lunchtime.
> 
> You're the type of lunatic I'd avoid even if you offered me Magic Stars flavoured crumpets.*


:homer2


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

acting like seabs was the first person to call people lunatics :hayden3


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I thought it was an homage by Shep, tbhayley.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Shepard said:


> acting like seabs was the first person to call people lunatics :hayden3


Don't think I didn't spot your clever usage of it not one day after he used the word in several posts yesterday, kind sir.

Damn it Cody way to have my back mate.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Seabs 18:23, 29th Mar 2014 Probably gonna steal calling people lunatics now btw.


Prizes for you if you can guess who he repped w/ this (not really); it wasn't me either


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Would convince me more if you'd posted a screenshot of the image :homer2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

SI i'm emotionally torn on this matter. But you did finally watch Zayn vs Cesaro..

shep stop being a young kid trying to fit in.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Cody respect your superiors.



Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> Would convince me more if you'd posted a screenshot of the image :homer2



No prizes for you I guess.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I groomed you for this. We're a regular Heyman/Punk scenario.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

What was the prize going to be? Prohibiting ECWRAWSMACKDOWN from creating threads? Because that would have been tickety-boo.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

The prize was a lie. You knew this from the start.



HayleySabin said:


> I groomed you for this. We're a regular Heyman/Punk scenario.


We're more of a bad influence imo.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Now you sound like my father.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

why is that guy not banned yet? he actually has more threads than posts and his only posts are to bump his own threads. i dont even know if he's a real person or just a stat collecting machine.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Magic I hope you realise there's a WF best friends thread you haven't given me a shout out in yet.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

circle jerk thread #172.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Probably because I imagine spam posting would be the only offence he's likely committed, since he doesn't engage with anyone in threads and likely never insults anyone. Plus he seems to infrequently make threads so I can imagine he might slip under the radar unless mods see him regularly.

Just stopping him from making threads would suffice imo because 9/10 his threads get binned anyway.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Shepard said:


> We're more of a bad influence imo.


on the daily. 

I'm trying to make right by whichever topic the you & I dynamic is thrown into. Plus, I'm eyeing your sig so shut up.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Red Viper said:


> circle jerk thread #172.


but how else are they going to know :jose


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> Probably because I imagine spam posting would be the only offence he's likely committed, since he doesn't engage with anyone in threads and likely never insults anyone. *Plus he seems to infrequently make threads* so I can imagine he might slip under the radar unless mods see him regularly.
> 
> Just stopping him from making threads would suffice imo because 9/10 his threads get binned anyway.


yeah, that was my thought as well.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Happy to see the same poor quality Hendricks gif as I scrolled down my page. Must have had an interaction w/SI. :homer2


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The best part about WrestleMania is that thread making was off on here.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

BULK is smod 

:hb


<3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The Lady Killer said:


> BULK is smod
> 
> :hb
> 
> ...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

HayleySabin said:


> Went to my user cp and the only lunatic I know is TJF. but then that gif was posted here. I dunno what to think anymore.


As long as you are mindfucked, then I've done my job. :hb


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


WHY ARE YOU SO SAD, WAGG

(trying my hardest not to make an underage girl joke)


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

'Grats to Bulk for making a full career resurgance.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The Lady Killer said:


> WHY ARE YOU SO SAD, WAGG
> 
> (trying my hardest not to make an underage girl joke)












Because he's gonna troll staff twice in a row, watch.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

cant say i didnt call it...from the moment he returned. :draper2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Callisto said:


> As long as you are mindfucked, then I've done my job. :hb


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

someone add the sansa smiley.


also more of you ******* should read the BOOKS. why do you all choose to continue being so bad at life?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Red Viper said:


> cant say i didnt call it...from the moment he returned. :draper2


They were warned.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Seeing SANSA > reading about SANSA.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

next request:


woolcock2:









woolcock3:









woolcock4:









woolcock5:









woolcook6:











:kobe3


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Woolcock3 definitely needs to be added.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Woolcock 6 has a lot going for it imo.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

number 6 looks like the result of the original one finally being done.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

wagg do you like furry art? legit off-topic query.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:sansa


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

froot said:


> wagg do you like furry art? legit off-topic query.


:shaq


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

tbh i wouldn't hold anything against you of you did. just cus i saw someone say in catbox you liked the girl from goof troop because she reminded you of aj.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^^^that's :sansa worthy


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

froot said:


> tbh i wouldn't hold anything against you of you did. just cus i saw someone say in catbox you liked the girl from goof troop because she reminded you of aj.


Someone else said that, not me. Don't listen to DA, that's the last thing you should be doing. 

Not healthy.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I feel deceived


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

even wagg is making DA a jobber. oh man. :sansa


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Red Viper said:


> next request:
> 
> 
> woolcock2:
> ...


Is there some god-forsaken site that just insists on tormenting me and my Welsh comrades ad nauseum?

With all that being said, if anyone can make the background of woolcock3 transparent and resize it to be a bit bigger, I would rock the shit out of that as an avy.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WOOLCOCK I saw a picture on Facebook and you and some friends were in front of a field. The only reason I didn't leave a comment about how that has to be some sort of violation like a sex offender being 50 ft from a school (or is it 500ft WAGG?) is that it wasn't your picture and those other people in the picture are probably Welsh too so they already know. Maybe you are all a group of thrill seeking sheep shaggers taunting the police.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

SI don't pussyfoot around that claim. Go to the smiley thread, make that point known, and I'm sure it'll be done within the hour.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

McQueen said:


> WOOLCOCK I saw a picture on Facebook and you and some friends were in front of a field. The only reason I didn't leave a comment about how that has to be some sort of violation like a sex offender being 50 ft from a school (or is it 500ft WAGG?) is that it wasn't your picture and those other people in the picture are probably Welsh too so they already know. Maybe you are all a group of thrill seeking sheep shaggers taunting the police.


Ha, I'm still in the process of getting to know most of them. They're friends of my best mate's girlfriend, so I've only met them a handful of times as they're all in various uni's at the moment. I think all of them were Welsh though as they originate from my town, but I can safely say a quick perusal of the area revealed no livestock to be found.

We did run into a Swan though which gave me Hot Fuzz flashbacks.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Better call Peter Ian Staker to make sure all his swans are accounted for.

Also for Greg I have to make this reference.... CLOWN!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

seabs is such a whore. always handing out dat rep to notify everyone that her legs are wide open and she's ready. :sansa


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Better call Peter Ian Staker to make sure all his swans are accounted for.
> 
> Also for Greg I have to make this reference.... CLOWN!


CLOWN


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hello GregRey Mysterio

froot will you be my sex slave?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

nothing wrong w/whores :sansa


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i dont even care that cody is already overusing that smiley. SANSA. :sansa


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I already dread the day this season ends and the forum goes back to boring not SANSAMANIA.

SANSAMANIA


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Overused? :sansa


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

oh hai.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WOODY the Coroner on Psych is such an awesome character. :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> oh hai.


if you do make that avy for me this would be the perfect gif for it. :side:


already used it before but apparently it looked bad.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> oh hai.


sweet SANSA almighty. :sansa


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> oh hai.


yo, do you still have the stark avatar you made me in this thread by any chance?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh Lordy.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Red Viper said:


> if you do make that avy for me this would be the perfect gif for it. :side:
> 
> 
> already used it before but apparently it looked bad.


Sooo do you want that gif as an avy or did you want something similar to the TDL banner?



obby said:


> yo, do you still have the stark avatar you made me in this thread by any chance?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

CHAMPviaDIARRHEA

:banderas


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Sooo do you want that gif as an avy or did you want something similar to the TDL banner?


a combination? i just want SANSA. the less restrictions i give you the better as you're the GOAT here. :draper2


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

While you're making SANSA can you make us an Emma Stone avy?

I'll pay you in sexual favors :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I think I wrote Greg Davies as the name of my lecturer on my cover sheet. I can't remember what his name is, but I know it's definitely not Greg Davies.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

No, I just want SANSA. Let this come off as loser-ish & lonely as possible.

:sansa


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You freely admit to watching CHIKARA shows and thats like a public display of having no friends. 12 lonely people in a high school gym in Pennslyvania somewhere watching grown men dressed as ants fondle each other. Who would thought!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

IT'S NOT 2005 ANYMORE. THERE ARE MORE OF US LONELY GEEKS IN THOSE BUILDINGS NOW.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

they up to 40 people a show?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

More or less.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

im more troubled by the fact cody is in a high school gyms. :deandre


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cody lives under the bleachers.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:sansa is over 18 now, so you'd think she's be out of his strike zone.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

You have lots of perks when being under the bleachers during a pep rally. :sansa


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

BkB Hulk said:


> I think I wrote Greg Davies as the name of my lecturer on my cover sheet. I can't remember what his name is, but I know it's definitely not Greg Davies.


Congrats on the SMOD STATUS :hb

...that is new right? :side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

CHAMP you should have told an admin to turn off your post count so you could have just stayed at "1,234" when you had it.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Congrats on the SMOD STATUS :hb
> 
> ...that is new right? :side:


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

HayleySabin said:


> CHAMP you should have told an admin to turn off your post count so you could have just stayed at "1,234" when you had it.


Oh man, I forgot about that. When you were my proxy poster for like a day or two so I could stay @ 1,234 posts 

Now look at me, with a post count that doesn't look or feel special at all. 

What have I done?


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

BkB Hulk said:


> I think I wrote Greg Davies as the name of my lecturer on my cover sheet. I can't remember what his name is, but I know it's definitely not Greg Davies.


Is your lecturer a giant?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

No, he's actually really short. Hopefully he doesn't think it's a height joke.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Oh man, I forgot about that. When you were my proxy poster for like a day or two so I could stay @ 1,234 posts
> 
> Now look at me, with a post count that doesn't look or feel special at all.
> 
> What have I done?


Go for 2,345 imo.


Also, NEW AVY.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

^ Avy is ridiculous. I like it.

I'm not liking TMZ's depiction of the Warrior during their story about his death. Distasteful and retarded.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

BBC Midlands apparently latched onto the steroid aspect when reporting his death. Any opportunity. There were various aspects of Warrior's 'beliefs' that I didn't agree with, but by all accounts he was a truly dedicated person when it came to his fans and interacting with them. It's a nice bit of closure at least that he buried long-standing issues with numerous people and got to see out his final days with everyone remembering him for the memories he gave so many as children, rather than none too pleasant stories since he left the industry. 

Someone shared a story where apparently Warrior attended some convention/signing, and despite being paid for 3 hours stayed hours after, without charging any additional expense, just to ensure he met every fan who attended to get his autograph. Very noble act on his behalf.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

He appeared in worse health at the weekend than when he was doing promotional work for WWE 2K14. IT was noticeable but in no way could anone have seen this coming. Except maybe warrior with the sentiment from his RAW promo seemingly foreshadowing such a thing. 

I'm really gutted we won't be seeing him again after he signed his new deal with WWE. I was so excited.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I don't wanna be that guy but there's a ton of stories about Warrior not interacting well with fans for ever story about staying overtime at the convention. All the trouble he got Vince in for refusing to sign a programme for a kid who happened to be the son of the venue promoter and the story about refusing to meet a dying kid. Not trying to shit on Warrior but the guy wasn't Daniel Bryan.

Haven't read the reports you're talking about either but I'm guessing they brought up his steroid use. Which is fine seeing as Warrior not only admitted to using steroids and even smuggling them into the country but he was very pro steroid use in public after Benoit's death. If they're saying that his use of drugs in his WWF days contributed to him dying at 54 rather than 74 then that's just how life works. *


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Nah, they were just belittling him and pro-wrestling in general. Whilst I appreciate some media don't appreciate pro-graps, they should at least be more tasteful when someone has died. I'm pretty sure that's how american media gets over though, so I guess it's to be expected. 

TMZ are also pushing the fact Takers win was a conspiracy based on an Iron sheik comment...which was clearly within the realm of kayfabe. 

Bottom line is they suck ass.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

so what do you TV show watchers think is going to happen this season in GOT/what do you want to have happen. Interested in your ideas seeing as some of you(not all :hayden3) quite intelligent and I'd like to see if some of you guys can actually figure out some stuff based on the show's (poor) foreshadowing.


obviously i wont confirm or deny what you guys predict, just CURIOUS.


Oh and as for the Warrior stuff, I already said it in the chatbox but might as well, when someone like as controversial as the Warrior dies it is quite easy to look at the negatives of his life. He clearly wasn't perfect, but right now really isn't the time to discuss whether or not he was a SAINT, but just appreciate what he gave back to the business and what he meant to HIS fans. Obviously not everyone was a fan of the guy, but this really isn't the time for rational discussion about the negative aspects of his life, certainly not this soon.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

HayleySabin said:


> IT'S NOT 2005 ANYMORE. THERE ARE MORE OF US LONELY GEEKS IN THOSE BUILDINGS NOW.


There are literally DOZENS of you.

DOZENS!!!


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Red Viper said:


> so what do you TV show watchers think is going to happen this season in GOT/what do you want to have happen. Interested in your ideas seeing as some of you(not all :hayden3) quite intelligent and I'd like to see if some of you guys can actually figure out some stuff based on the show's (poor) foreshadowing.
> 
> 
> obviously i wont confirm or deny what you guys predict, just CURIOUS.


I'm pretty sure I know what Tyrion's story will be this season, based on stuff I read a longtime ago which has stuck in my noggin'. I can't see myself devoting my time to reading the books anytime soon, and I was curious sometime ago about Game of Thrones, so I perused their wiki to get an understanding of the theme and some of the characters. Given the timeline of the end of Season Three, I know what's going down for Tyrion.

Oberyn Martell's introduction also rang a bell, especially when he had that conversation with Tyrion about his connection with the Lannisters. Speaking of the Lannisters, I'm 99% sure I'm aware of a few other plots that will likely emerge this season.

I also loosely know of Arya's journey, and recall reading about the scene which came at the end of the premiere episode of Season Four.

I can't remember much about Daenerys or Stannis, nor Jon Snow and the rest at the Wall.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*This isn't the answer you're looking for but I have no idea what to expect this season. So many arcs that are seemingly static right now. All I'm sure of is a lot of travelling. Guessing that coin guy comes back and does something with Arya and Gendry pops up somewhere important. *


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Seabs, Greg claims that Bobby Eaton is in his words, "A NO GOOD FUCKING JOBBER". Your thoughts?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That son of a bitch!


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

The mullet alone should ensure immortality, let alone his actual work. I worry this might be the result of my consistent HHH bashing.

Btw Craig since I spot you reading, how did Mania in Walkabout end up? Your silence had me concerned you might be in a drink induced coma


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

HE FUCKING SUCKS


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

The Lady Killer said:


> HE FUCKING SUCKS


This is just stemming from your insecurity that HHH couldn't carry an odor if he rolled around in pigshit.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

You know who else sucks?

FINLAY

Bland motherfucker


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

CM Punk wishes he could shoot as well as Mark David Chapman.



Yeaahhhhhhhhh.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

ohfuck


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

This is where I post that snippet from Eddie's promo the week after he turned on Rey, screaming 'do you think that makes me happyyyyyyyyy'.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

greg and si irl


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao

SANGRE CHICANA IS A STUPID PIECE OF SHIT


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

FUCK DIRK. HE PROBABLY WOULD HAVE VOTED FOR THE NAZI's.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

YOU WOULDN'T MAKE SUCH STUPID COMMENTS IF YOU DIDN'T HAVE SO MUCH WOOL ON YOUR COCK


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

WILDDONGER HAS CHANGED YOU~!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Don't worry SI you'll have plenty of ammo when Dallas choke their play off spot to Phoenix and Memphis.*


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> WILDDONGER HAS CHANGED YOU~!


THERE IS ONLY 1 D IN HER NAME (and in her BOOYAH~!)/bully



Seabs said:


> *Don't worry SI you'll have plenty of ammo when Dallas choke their play off spot to Phoenix and Memphis.*


OKAY NOW WHAT THE FUCK

Zombo, come to my aid you useless sack of shit tag partner


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> Btw Craig since I spot you reading, how did Mania in Walkabout end up? Your silence had me concerned you might be in a drink induced coma


The hangover has only lifted in the last 3 hours, that was an.... odd 5 days, dear god.

It was a thing of beauty my dear, I'll leave my write up on that and Mania for Saturday since I'll be sitting in work alone for 12 hours anyway.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Don't worry SI you'll have plenty of ammo when Dallas choke their play off spot to Phoenix and Memphis.*


I have no idea who any of these teams are. Confirmed lunatic.



The Lady Killer said:


> THERE IS ONLY 1 D IN HER NAME (and in her BOOYAH~!)/bully


YOU DARE REFERENCE THAT DAVID NIVEN SPUD KNOWN AS BULLY? UNACCEPTABLE



Craig said:


> The hangover has only lifted in the last 3 hours, that was an.... odd 5 days, dear god.
> 
> It was a thing of beauty my dear, I'll leave my write up on that and Mania for Saturday since I'll be sitting in work alone for 12 hours anyway.


I look forward to that with much anticipation :hb

How is the new flat?


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

I've never seen this thread before but I'm here to help, TLK. :dirk

Although Phoenix and Memphis have been ballin' hard lately.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

ZOMBO <3

Dallas has won 4 straight. Spurs tonight, though. :sad:

What's crazy is that the last two games Dallas plays are against Phoenix and Memphis. Gonna be down to the wire.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't get this thread.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

It was the Chatbox before the Chatbox existed.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh. I thought we'd all be divulging our deepest secrets in here.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

ALso its where people who can't be bothered with the chatbox (aka me) try to remind people that they still exist.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

XOMBO is gonna be up in here all day ery day. 

On another note, WWE DOT COM are selling 'Urns' to memorialise the streak, ridiculous really. Not sure how many they'll sell. Probably loads.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Craig said:


> ALso its where people who can't be bothered with the chatbox (aka me) try to remind people that they still exist.


This.

Chatbox is too rapid fire for me.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

TTT is where the big boys play.

Thats right a 90's WCW reference which is awesome..... much like BOBBY EATON!!!


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

McQueen said:


> TTT is where the big boys play.
> 
> Thats right a 90's WCW reference which is awesome..... much like BOBBY EATON!!!


This is where big boys play, huh? Look at the adjective - PLAY. I AIN'T HERE TO PLAY.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Actually, wait a tick. Isn't Arn typically your DP? I'VE SEEN YOU AROUND THIS WEBSITE BEFORE BROTHER.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I'LL FUCK YOU UP


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Don't know which of us you're talking to, greggers


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

That was his Arn avy.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I kinda just assumed Zombo posted in this thread on a regular basis :lol


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

The Lady Killer said:


> You know who else sucks?
> 
> FINLAY
> 
> Bland motherfucker


:fuckedup


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I remember Finlay was actually a psuedo main event player in 06. Those were the days.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

OMG a Bill Duke smiley :shocked:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> :fuckedup






obby said:


> I remember Finlay was actually a psuedo main event player in 06. Those were the days.


I actually enjoyed that.



McQueen said:


> OMG a Bill Duke smiley :shocked:


<3


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

McQueen said:


> OMG a Bill Duke smiley :shocked:


an old poster who's name escapes me used to spam that smiley all the time.

whatisname? angry guy, ghostface killah avi, got banned or rage quit over the Trayvon Martin thread


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

McQueen said:


> Hello GregRey Mysterio
> 
> froot will you be my sex slave?


Never even noticed this.

Name your price.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

obby said:


> I kinda just assumed Zombo posted in this thread on a regular basis :lol


Why is that obby my main man?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

slaves don't set prices Froot!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

THAT'S MY PURSE, I DON'T KNOW YOU


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Oh man, I forgot about that. When you were my proxy poster for like a day or two so I could stay @ 1,234 posts
> 
> Now look at me, with a post count that doesn't look or feel special at all.
> 
> What have I done?


Flew too close to the sun on wings of pastrami.



Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> Also, NEW AVY.


:lmao



Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> The mullet alone should ensure immortality, let alone his actual work. I worry this might be the result of my consistent HHH bashing.


I'm to blame for such a ghastly statement being uttered. And again, that large nosed wannabe greatest heel ever dislike was the seed planted for all this.



The Lady Killer said:


> You know who else sucks?
> 
> FINLAY
> 
> Bland motherfucker


piece of TRASH



Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> CM Punk wishes he could shoot as well as Mark David Chapman.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeaahhhhhhhhh.


:lmao x2 _(spirit of McQueen lives on through all of Wales...)_



Dr. Ian Malcolm said:


> I don't get this thread.


Join date: 2010

That would explain it. :hmm:



McQueen said:


> TTT is where the big boys play.
> 
> Thats right a 90's WCW reference which is awesome..... much like BOBBY EATON!!!


:mark:

This was an eventful day.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Cody ripping on my join date? I THOUGHT WE HAD SOMETHING :batista3


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

you joined on my irl friends birthday Xombaa. :hb


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Woah. I just got home at 1am, folks are asleep, I check my room and I left my computer with Facebook and wrestling forum logged on.

Good thing I don't have a sibling or else he/she would've had a field day.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Mate, I would have ruined your life.

_Or just made you a female that likes girls, trololol_


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

If anyone is to ruin my life I hope it's you Klee <3


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Dr. Ian Malcolm said:


> Why is that obby my main man?


No idea.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

WOOLCOCK GET IN HERE ASSHOLE I'M NOT THROUGH TEARING APART YOUR AWFUL FAVORITE WRESTLERS


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

This might be the first known case of Tag Team Debating envy.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

:tlk


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

:tlk


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

:tlk


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

I think I could get used to this thread.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

The Lady Killer said:


> This.
> 
> Chatbox is too rapid fire for me.


i think this proves that this is the older timers thread. :hayden3


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

It definitely is. I made a living in this thread in like 2007.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

wow tlk made fun of finlay. i always knew he sucked at heart.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Magic now joins Pyro in terms of unexpected Finlay marks who I'm surprised yet happy to see embrace for his output. Seriously, for all the times I disagree with Pyro when it comes to pessimism or how to approach wrestling, the day I saw him cite Benoit/Finlay as one of his personal favourite matches was something completely out of left-field for me.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

It was a joke guys. I enjoy myself some Finlay (until he had Hornswoggle tagging along). :side:


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

SHAMELESSLY TRYING TO SAVE FACE :tlk


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fucking cowards hate Finlay.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Eric I thought we were on the same page.

WWWD


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

WildWildWilDonger


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That was before I saw you dissing Finlay.

And seems everyone knows about the Donger :yum:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> Go for 2,345 imo.


Might park myself at 2,222 for a while. Get ready, Cody. 



> Also, NEW AVY.


Brilliant. 



BkB Hulk said:


> THAT'S MY PURSE, I DON'T KNOW YOU


:lmao I was actually saying this recently whilst playing WWE2K14 with some friends of mine.










Classic.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Dr. Ian Malcolm said:


> Cody ripping on my join date? I THOUGHT WE HAD SOMETHING :batista3









CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Might park myself at 2,222 for a while. Get ready, Cody.


:sansa


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Red Viper said:


> i think this proves that this is the older timers thread. :hayden3


You act as if I had a part in this thread's creation. :side:


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

The Lady Killer said:


> It definitely is. I made a living in this thread in like 2007.


I first popped in here in... 2008 I think? NAS was having one of his free Lifetime membership contest things and it was all up to a vote, I was winning and KIF mentioned that people in TTT had been saying vote for me because I was a good poster (hhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa) and lo I walked in here and it was stunning, back in the days of free rep weekends and each thread going in a fucking instant, I'm fairly sure I actually started one at some point.

Fucking hell, I'm getting nostalgia over this... I need a fucking life.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

2007-2008 internet in general would evoke a fair amount of nostalgia in me, tbh. Twas a simpler time.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh shit 2Slick!


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Oh quadruple shits, McQueen. :mark:


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

TELLING THE TRUTH> Hi you guys.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

ZOMBO. How did I find this thread before you did?


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

:tlk


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Whoops! Thought this was The Jobbers Thread. 

brb.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Dr. Ian Malcolm said:


> TELLING THE TRUTH> Hi you guys.


Truth: my equation to life is :sansa + :cgm = :hayley4


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Emma Stone + Emma Stone = Emma Stone.

for froot:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I like to think that creates Super Stone. But then again, who's to say she's been fiddling around w/vials of ooze lately.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

I hate moving!!!11!one!!eleven1

A few more days and it'll be over...just a few more days...


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I just finished moving myself.

Well I say finished, I moved in last Friday and half the boxes are still unpacked because I can't be fucking bothered.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Where are you moving to Champ?

Australia!?! :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Moving is the one complaint everyone in the world will be copacetic on. Total garbage.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Craig said:


> I just finished moving myself.
> 
> Well I say finished, I moved in last Friday and half the boxes are still unpacked because I can't be fucking bothered.


I don't see myself unpacking much once I'm settled in either. 



TAR said:


> Where are you moving to Champ?
> 
> Australia!?! :mark:


:lol Nope. Move to Canada like Evo. #traitorlutionmovement



HayleySabin said:


> Moving is the one complaint everyone in the world will be copacetic on. Total garbage.


My ex-GF's family was huge and we were p. serious so I was like family to them. I helped them move so much in the time that we dated, just awful.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I hope she choked herself for you after your sacrifices.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

She definitely knew how to reward a guy. No complaints.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:homer6


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> She definitely knew how to reward a guy. No complaints.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

TAR what is it like to be e-black in real life


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Pretty good man, It's pretty much being black except the the bad parts of being black left out and the good parts left in.

Like, the police man helps me when I am lost, and you know what they say about black guys :brodgers.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

oh yeah I know. they all love Keenan & Kel as much as I do.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Fo Sho'

cheers for the creepy ass blood rep btw.

I don't want to come off as a douche here but last night I was at a 21st in the city last night and I didn't know many people there, and a few beers and half a margarita later I started chatting with this blonde chick who was friends with the person who was having the 21st, for about a good hour and a half or so. She was quite attractive, looked nice and seemed like a genuine cool chick. So after the night was over I stayed at a mates joint in the city who I think was his aunties, and Oh my god, that fucking pad was so BEAST :mark: Had a bathroom the size of a fucking lounge room and had all this cool shit in the front room, pool table, 3D 60 inch flat screen, cinema style couches.. the 1%.

So after crashing on the couch and watching the weekend Simpsons marathons that are on foxtel, while we were sobering up this morning I asked my mate if that girl I was talking to was single, when he said 'Yeah she's single, she broke up with someone a couple months back' I had the biggest shit eating grin on my face and when I got home I looked her up on facebook, and gave her an add, I thought about it for a while, because I didn't want to seem a little stalkerish, ya know, this bloke she talks to for one night who she doesn't really know that much about and maybe came off a little bit flirty to her adds her on facebook. But, I just went fuck it and sent her an add, I thought the worst that could happen is that she doesn't add me at all, and that's hardly something to get mad about. Great thing is though she just accepted me a couple of minutes ago :cheer

Another great thing about last night was that one of the people I knew that were going was a complete bitch of a thing, and when she rocked up she didn't even say hello, g'day or anything, and left like 5 minutes later. I was all like 'Who the fuck rocks up to a 21st, doesn't say hello to anyone, and pisses off a couple of minutes later?' So glad she didn't tag along that night, she usually makes a habit of making everything about herself and bringing the whole group down. Mrs Buzz Killington.

Anyway that's my story for the weekend. I got to get my shit together now because I have got so many assignments to do for my course that are due at the end of the month/start of may.

Saw LEGO Movie on friday night, fucking awesome, everything is awesome even. 10/10.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

hello.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

TAR's gonna give her The Aussie Rocket. :brodgers


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> TAR's gonna give her The Aussie Rocket. :brodgers


hope it's better than The Russian Rocket.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

He's gonna rock it with his rocket!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Sweet tales you got there TAR.

Are all australians rich btw?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

No. :sad:


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

But you've got so much *OIL?*


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Bulk doesn't know yet that Uluru is not just a giant rock in the middle of fucking nowhere, but a cover up to an oil supply that has been running our country's economy since the 19th century. It's the only reason why a glorified piece of a giant rock is actually known to be a wonder of the world. 

Shh, don't tell him though. Legend has foretold that the rock conceals underneath a tribe of Amazonian babes that love to Snu-Snu.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

CHAMP where in Canada are you moving to? WE COULD BECOME BEST FRIENDS


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.soundboard.com/sb/eddie_murphy_raw

!!!!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Just passed an artificial intelligence assessment by being supplied the one question paper with answers on it.

19/20 :banderas *BIG LEAGUES~!*


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

froot beat Skynet?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

The chatbox sucks right now. What are you fellow old people up to


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

They ruined babybox.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Can someone please explain to me what this auction bullshit is that all the site's asperger's patients downy tards ******* wrestling posters ******* go on about all day, every day?

OMG OXI IMMA SELL YOU ONE BASCHILLION MAGUMBOS FOR YOUR BORK PLS? ILL TRADE U FOR MAH ALEXANDRIA RUSSIAVEE

Like, is this what we came to?


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

It's basically the amalgamation of fantasy sports and wrestling for people to have, you know, fun.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Whoa-ho, _slow down_ there Zombo, there's only so much ADRENALINE one can squeeze into a single sentence.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Froot, it's mindless and mildly entertaining. I'm in trouble though for not sending in my bids in time. But irl I was being a hero, one of the phone people at work had to go to some emergency and I had offered to cover for her, so I was answering constant phone calls with people asking the same question cause someone at work didn't tell EVERYBODY that their payments will change slightly and they won't have the money to ay their rent. Now I have to suffer the ridicule of my peers and the shame of letting people down. I have to make a card with like 7 people or I make my trade with ZamBone and have Hornswoggle do a 'one man' show for 3 hours with Vince Mcmahon at Ringside cheering him on.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

^^Free agent round for you.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

froot said:


> Sweet tales you got there TAR.
> 
> Are all australians rich btw?


only kiz


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Pistorius is guilty.

ASK HIM


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

ASK HIM!

ASK HIM REF!


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

3am revision brain and I'm mixing my Putin's and Pitorius'. Fuck me.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

ASK HIM


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cody have you ever been locked in a room with cops shouting ASK HIM!?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

They're all guilty.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

OJ DIDN'T DO IT!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Never have; never will be, Eric.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Bullshit.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

You live w/that state of mind. It'll get you nowhere.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Dr. Ian Malcolm said:


> CHAMP where in Canada are you moving to? WE COULD BECOME BEST FRIENDS


Still moving within BC.

I am hoping to go visit some friends in Hamilton this year, though. I'll head to Toronto and you and I can meet up and go find WAGG.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

champ does Canada have many nights where the moon is a lovely hypnotic gyrating bear?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Happy 8th Cakeday cody  :hb


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

HayleySabin said:


> champ does Canada have many nights where the moon is a lovely hypnotic gyrating bear?


Yes, but one must first smoke a peace pipe and down a 6 pack of Molson Canadian.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Molson Canadian :deandre

Come to southwestern Ontario, and I'll find you some OV. (They may have that out west, but we wouldn't be able to drink it together, in that case).

By "I'll find you some", I mean I'll open my fridge.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

HayleySabin said:


> Never have; never will be, Eric.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

froot said:


> Happy 8th Cakeday cody  :hb


Eight years, eh? I should make a thread copying i$e that one time he did something similar.



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Yes, but one must first smoke a peace pipe and down a 6 pack of Molson Canadian.


I'll be sure to do that if I stumblebum my way into Canada.



haribo said:


>


FUCK


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

froot said:


> Happy 8th Cakeday cody  :hb


i thought i ruined this for you? :hayden3


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

HayleySabin said:


> Eight years, eh? I should make a thread copying i$e that one time he did something similar.


This is correct :sansa


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Dr. Ian Malcolm said:


> Molson Canadian :deandre
> 
> Come to southwestern Ontario, and I'll find you some OV. (They may have that out west, but we wouldn't be able to drink it together, in that case).
> 
> By "I'll find you some", I mean I'll open my fridge.


I never said Molson was any good, but it's Canadian and it'll make you see bears in the sky.



HayleySabin said:


> I'll be sure to do that if I stumblebum my way into Canada.


Chances are I'll hit up Cali before you hit up Canada.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

what are you trying to say? I'd see the first runaway on the streets and get distracted to pursue THAT instead?

yeah, that's true.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Red Viper said:


> i thought i ruined this for you? :hayden3


nah, you were just a huge buttplug one day :dino


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm intrigued in to know who is that guy MichaelDD, he seems very legit. :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Demon Hunter said:


> I'm intrigued in to know who is that guy MichaelDD, he seems very legit. :side:


Team Up? Winchester Style?


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Maybe...:side:

We will be so much for the entire TDL, even without debuted yet. 8*D


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I know the secrets to winning every debate so i'm ineligible to do Debate League.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I told Queeny those secrets.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You told me nothing, except the way to sneak past campus security


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

And that art is the solution to everything.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't sneak. I use excessive force and SPINEBUSTER any motherfucker in my path.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

only way to live for some folk


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

SPINE TO THE PINE!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Paul Roma aka WHO? called Arn a dough-boy once b/c he is bitter. I'm must know what happened to the clown after Arn heard.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

I'd thought the solution for everything was money :hmm:

and mostly if you live in a third world country, where you can reign like a king with a harem of virgins.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

art vs avarice

it's a daily struggle for I


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Demon Hunter said:


> where you can reign like a king with a harem of virgins.


Also known on WF as the WOW section.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

HEY WOOLCOCK I JUST WANTED TO INFORM YOU THAT TENRYU IS A JOBBER OF EPIC PROPORTIONS. HE MAKES HORNSWOGGLE LOOK LIKE BRYAN DANIELSON.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

At least Hornswoggle could carry BORK to a feasible match :dino


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

The Lady Killer said:


> HEY WOOLCOCK I JUST WANTED TO INFORM YOU THAT TENRYU IS A JOBBER OF EPIC PROPORTIONS. HE MAKES HORNSWOGGLE LOOK LIKE BRYAN DANIELSON.





The Lady Killer circa 2012 said:


> Thanks for the link to the Tenryu match SI <3  . TENRYU IS LEGIT :hb













Just stop man, you're embarrassing yourself.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao there is no way I posted that!


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

"<3" " " ":hb " are all present. Reads like one of your posts in my opinion.

Plus:











>>>>>>


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao kicking some bitch in the face is indeed >>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

nice ass


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

The Lady Killer said:


> :lmao kicking some bitch in the face is indeed >>>>>>>>>>>


A further addendum:






TENRYU.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

OK you've won me over :lmao

Matches to watch of his please :side:


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

He also bladed his chest in a tag match to put over Kobashi's chops. Bloke is quite bonkers, but endlessly entertaining.

Tenryu's one of those workers whose best matches rank up there with anyone's best, but he's also such a magnetic and compelling performer that he can have great performances in matches that might not exceed good. I could limit the essential matches you need to watch, but I could talk all day about performances of his you need to see.

That being said:

any match he ever had with Shinya Hashimoto. Namely (6/17/93), (8/8/93) and (2/17/94), '98 G1 Climax bout
vs Yoshiaki Fujiwara, WAR (11/24/97)
vs Toshiaki Kawada, All Japan (10/28/00)
vs Jumbo Tsuruta, All Japan (6/5/89)
w/ Nobutaka Araya v Taiyo Kea & Kiyoshi Miyamoto, All Japan (4/27/02)
w/ Masa Fuchi vs Toshiaki Kawada & Nobutaka Araya, All Japan (6/30/01)
w/ Toshiaki Kawada vs Stan Hansen & Taiyo Kea, All Japan (7/23/00)
w/ Ashura Hara & Takashi Ishikawa vs Keiji Mutoh, Akira Nogami & Shinya Hashimoto, New Japan (2/5/93)
w/ Hara, Kitihara, Ishikawa & Fuyuki vs Choshu, Fujinami, Hase, Iizuka & Kido, 2/3 Falls, New Japan (2/16/93)
vs Yoshiaki Yatsu, SWS (10/29/91)
vs Tatsumi Fujinami, New Japan (4/29/96)


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Thank for the links to Tenryu match SI <3 . TENRYU IS LEGIT. :hb

:side:

Does he still wrestle? Dude must be old as fuck. And that's awesome about blading his chest.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Most of those are on youtube, but failing that I can provide a link to an external site which has all of those uploaded.

He's 64 and still wrestling as of this year, though like many older puro legends he's pretty much contained to tags/six mans these days and doesn't do much outside of the basics to protect whatever is left of his body. I mean Fujiwara for instance is 64 and he just had an exploding barbed wire match last month. JAPAN~!


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Sweet Jesus :lmao


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Fujiwara is a nutty bloke though, there's even a clip of him wrestling a bear.






Goes the way you would expect, but even still, absolute mentalist.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

the fuck?!? :lmao

The bear with DAT lariat :mark:


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll also share with you, heel Bryan Danielson.






It's quite a treat.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I decided on Black Captain America and Raging Eagle Boner.

I also saw this on reddit today










I wish Larry David and Jerry Seinfeld would inadvertently photobomb my picture


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm tempted to submit that gif to /r/MURICA and become the most upvoted person on the site.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I really need to catch up with Curb Your Enthusiasm. Marathoned Season 1 to midway through Season 6 before I stopped. Absolutely loved it and can't think why it was I became preoccupied with something else. I love that awkward/uncomfortable humour that people like Gervais have popularised in the UK, so Curb is an absolute delight.

And god damn, Craig & Myers changing their multi-year avatars in the space of a couple of months will take a while to adjust to.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Myers said:


> I decided on Black Captain America and Raging Eagle Boner.
> 
> I also saw this on reddit today
> 
> ...


It's kind of weird seeing Jerry now. I still expect him to look like he did during Seinfeld.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I used to work with this greek guy who was roughly in his mid 40s and looked like a George Costanza.

His name was Con but every morning we used to say to him 'G'day George' and it wasn't til 3 months later he knew what we were on about :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I have a "man crush" on Drew McIntyre.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> A further addendum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DO NOT FUCK WITH TENRYU!



Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> Fujiwara is a nutty bloke though, there's even a clip of him wrestling a bear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DO NOT FUCK WITH BEARS!



Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> I'll also share with you, heel Bryan Danielson.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ONLY AMERICANS DESERVE TO HEAR THE FINAL COUNTDOWN!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

IT'S THE FINAL COUNTDOWN 
ohh oh ohhh


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Myers pls don't tell me you're still subscribed to /r/pics


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Nope, I was just bored and came across that gif.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I meant the Seinfeld photobomb, but w/e

dat FREEDOM BONER tho


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

That was just on the main page, it was one of the most upvoted pictures.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

How about them Wild McQueen 8*D


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> A further addendum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKING YES


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

William Murderface said:


> How about them Wild McQueen 8*D


:draper2

I just don't think they are tough enough or motivated enough to go far in Playoff Hockey which is a shame because otherwise they are a rather talented team (although not at Boston/St. Louis or GOAThawks level). Maybe thats Yeo's fault and maybe its the leadership on the ice, I dunno but something is missing.

They really fucking blew it in game one. Didn't actually watch game 2 because I was busy that night.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

You would just loose to the Ducks in the Western Conference Finals again anyways


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Assuming they get can past either LA or SJS.

Well maybe SJS since they like to fucking choke come playoff time.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The Ducks can and will beat anyone, It's destiny for Selanne to go out with the Cup.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I suppose that possible, its not like The Ducks are scrubs but getting past Chicago, St. Louis (If Miller ever gets back to form) or LA isn't an easy task for any team.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Of course not, the West a ridiculous beast.

You just need a goalie that can stay healthy in all honesty, talk about bad luck with goalies.

I'd say you guys try and get Hiller, at least he stays healthy.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

As long as the Bruins/Canadians don't win I'm happy. I'm rooting for the Blue Jackets, though. Them winning would be


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Harding (who I think has been better than Backstrom for about 4 years now) is an unlucky break, Backs is so fucking hit or miss and damn near worthless in shootouts and its too early to tell for Kuemper. I think he could end up being decent, he seems okay for a rookie. 

Bryzgolov or however the fuck you spell it is good enough for the moment. I wouldn't mind them getting rid of Backstrom though but they did sign him to a 3 year contract at the beginning of this year I believe so doubt they will.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Blue Jackets/Ducks Stnaley Cup Finals would be very interesting.

I don't want the Habs, Red Wings, Rangers or Kings to win.

You guys missed out on Fasth too :no:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm pretty much fine with anyone who isn't Detroit winning the Cup. All the other teams I really dislike seem to be out already.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

That celebration when the Jackets won their first ever playoff game the other night was all kinds of fantastic. 

I wouldn't mind a Red Wings win. I like Alfredsson, so him getting a cup in his last season(?) would be nice.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

everyone sucks unless you're SHARKS.

TTT never was more fitting


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cody I just learned about "Blood Eagle's" today.

Finally an acceptable way to end your reign or terror.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Hometown Columbus Bluejackets all the way! Went to so many jackets games in my life. So proud the won this game! Its about time!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Eric try me w/your devious torture methods. I can take it.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Truth - Game Of Thrones is done downloading :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Key ingredients to making a proper Sunday night? SHARKS & :sansa


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm getting quite sick of TAR.

Trying to think of a clever catchy new username :hmm:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

OIL


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Truth.

I've always thought that Arya from Game of Thrones was a boy, until I saw the show for the first time then I realize is a girl. :doh


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I knew what MAISIE was about from the start. :homer6


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

:homer2


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:homer2x2


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

:hacksaw2x4


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Would you find changing your name to _********_ offensive?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

TARNATIONS


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

ignoring my name change w/o as much as a response was bunk, tbhayley


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

5artsy6me


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

only in all the right areas


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

EDIT: Oh hey Cody I see you changed your username 8*D



froot said:


> TARNATIONS


That is a fucking winner thus far.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:lmao

wow just realized my post sounds like a pedantic wankfest when I was making a reference to me suggesting your new name change should be from TAR to OIL. tell me that's not genius.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

that's not genius 8*D


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:leo


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

fwiw this thread is wankfest central.

why do you think this thread is at the bottom of the forum? Because it's the little bit of runny cum that runs down your leg and out the bottom of your trousers when you inadvertently prolapse in public.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> ignoring my name change w/o as much as a response was bunk, tbhayley


Your new name makes me


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

What the fuck do you think you're doing you fucking retard? You fucking broke all fucking userscripts with this recent gay-ass fucking change that serves literally no fucking purpose. Why the fuck do you need to fucking reformat URLs you fucking mongloid, nobody ever fucking looks at the fucking URLs anyways. You know, at first I was fucking sceptical of these fucking changes being all that bad. Userscripts would fucking get fixed within fucking days, and they did little fucking harm. Or so I fucking thought. But just now, I was fucking trying to download some fucking pictures from a fucking Yuru Yuri thread on fucking /a/, and guess fucking what you shitlord piece of cancer trash? It didn't fucking work. Who the fuck do you think you fucking are you fucking piece of trash, breaking my fucking download script, you fucking shit! What's the matter you flaming fucking ******, do you fucking hate cute fucking lesbians? You're a fucking menace to the fucking earth and I'll fucking enjoy personally wiping you off the face of this fucking planet you miserable piece of shit, I swear to fucking god I'll come to your fucking house and fucking burn it down you fucking shithead. Just you fucking wait. We're all fucking sick of your Jewish fucking bullshit you fucking imbicle shit-for-brains. One fucking day we're all gonna fucking come together and we're gonna fucking torture you till you fucking cry out for your fucking whore mother you fucking mule. If you fucking think we'll fucking forget this easily then you're fucking mistaken you worthless asshat. We're fucking Anonymous, we do not fucking forgive, and we certainly don't fucking forget you retarded faglord. Fucking expect us.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

:costanza


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:kobe


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

What's that about? I get 'Anonymous' etc, so you didn't write it, unless for fun or something, haha, I take it.

Good dialogue either way.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Klee-bone, the ladies are gonna love you. :costanza


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

I enjoyed seeing people on this forum discuss hockey :mark:


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

ZOMBO said:


> I enjoyed seeing people on this forum discuss hockey :mark:



You're a hockey!


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

USA vs Canada hockey is coming down to Australian in July soon, I've been thinking about going actually.

Dem hockey fights :mark:


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

:duck

Vile.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Someone make a poll about giving Cody the Blood Eagle.

I nominate MrMister.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

If I'm allowed to nominate I choose Ellen Page for the work.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

My new slogan is

"Fuck you all, I got a rep from SUPERBRAWL!" :stuff

Brawl.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:duck


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cody why have you not received NORDIC TORTURE yet?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

b/c i'm immortal

:duck


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> b/c i'm immortal
> 
> :duck


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

obby's mad b/c Jeff Hardy at that time, before the pills really set in, was godly


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

http://gifsound.com/?gif=i.imgur.com/TkMiY.gif&v=3j3okb3kuts


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

hey cody


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> obby's mad b/c Jeff Hardy at that time, before the pills really set in, was godly


:hayden3


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

What film/tv series are all of those seductress CGM gifs from?

science


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

haribo said:


> hey cody


Yeah, she knows what she's doing.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

why isn't this added yet?



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Yeah, she knows what she's doing.












:cgm


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

because her age is never verified in any of these gifs so it's hard to know what you should be feeling. :side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:sansa


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

SHUT THE FUCK UP CODY YOU SHIT!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Queeny, plz. :hayley1


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I deserve an explanation why you made Greg The Leg pick you up for Summerslam.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

b/c I didn't want to whore myself out for a ride back into the town I live in.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Get a car bum.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:sansa


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

corndogs are gross tho


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Really Obby? REALLY?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

now I'm really convinced obby is Kanye West


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Fuck, my cover is blown.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i find them gross too, they're just fat americans obby. :hayden3


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

no wonder I hate everybody


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I neither hate nor love Corndogs. Its been awhile since i've had one.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

McQueen said:


> Really Obby? REALLY?


this kind of seems like an overreaction now :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That was kinda the point.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

eric please. things are taken seriously, all the time


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Cody knows what's up.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Giving Modern Fam a shot.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

WINTER (is coming)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

lol this show started in 2009, and I didn't know. So I was thinking she was gonna walk into the scene looking sort of like she does now fpalm.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

hey wagg I'm digging the Emma Stone gif in your sig. 

(Y) Keep up the good work


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I thought the gif was pretty funny when I came across it.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

don't worry, wagg. the good times will come soon enough


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I recently discovered the beauty that is Lena Gercke.



Spoiler: Lena


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

beauty? :duck


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

omg obby you were right about that Somebody I Used To Know song :jose

now listening to all the songs i favourited in 2012 (*TONIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT, WEEEE ARRREE YOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUNNG*). i find it mildly humorous that stuff which isn't even two years old i get nostalgic feels for.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm sure Lena is one hair colour away from being a 10/10 on Cody's list. nvm as soon as she leaves her rich soccer boyfriend there will be slightly less competition :lenny

What was obby right about the somebody I used to know song??


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'd have to see it to believe it. 8*D


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^^:zayn3


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Do you watch suits Cody?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I do not.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hey hey hey


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

It's faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaattt alberttt.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> don't worry, wagg. the good times will come soon enough


It's all good, I can wait, she's pretty interesting atm. She was having a very nice convo with Gloria when they went to the mall.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

TAR said:


> :stupid:
> 
> What was obby right about the somebody I used to know song??


he compared the lyrics to Jon and Arin's break-up


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I got up at 9am to find an e-mail telling me that the fridge and oven I was meant to be getting delivered today were in fact coming on Saturday even after I had booked today off work for them.


I have not left bed yet and have in fact just been lying here watching MOTHERFUCKING BEAST WARS for the past 4 hours






MOTHERFUCKING BEAST WARS. Mid 90s TV cgi is a thing of beauty fyi, I should watch Reboot soon, especially when it gets all dark and gritty and ages the main character up like 10 years.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

King Kenny said:


> hey hey hey


what ya gotta say






:cheer


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

oooooo take me back to them San Andreas days :lenny


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Surely WAGG will appreciate Alex more in her pre-pubescent days :side:



Hayley Seydoux said:


> don't worry, wagg. the good times will come soon enough


This pic is a bit weird. It's like her tits are growing faster than the rest of her body. I still refuse to believe Sarah Hyland is like seven years older than her btw.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

that's b/c the latter is a mutant spawn by proxy of bad science experiments to create life. I would say something along the lines of *Splice*, although that would be too complimentary. And might get raped after it would change gender.

Winter from that profile shot though. Bongo drums references. All I got swimming through my head. Along w/some others. Someone out there is offended.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

It is quite weird to recall watching her when she was literally a young girl and now she's got those bristols on show. Julie Bowen though. My stars.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

ANZAC day today for us Aussies and kiwis.

Turning on the footy, cranking up the barnsy while putting some snags on the barbie :lenny lovely stuff.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

That pic motivated me to check out /r/bustypetite for the first time in months.










:yum: Tempted to re-subscribe...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Since everyone is posting blonde chicks, I give you, Laure Boulleau



Spoiler



































obby said:


> Cody knows what's up.


ARBY AND THE CHIEF :mark:

GOAT show.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

ahem


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

froot said:


> That pic motivated me to check out /r/bustypetite for the first time in months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mah n!gga froot


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

froot said:


> ahem


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Craig said:


> I should watch Reboot soon


Yes plz 

:wall


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WILD


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

that's racist cody.

going on a paintball trip with my school today as a gift for being extra-special-nice and not participating in prank day. never been paintballing before. what can i expect?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

more racist comments and people shouting *Gattaca*.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

froot said:


> That pic motivated me to check out /r/bustypetite for the first time in months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://instagram.com/annafaithxoxo

She's got way too much make-up on most of the time, but still


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

:lmao :lmao holy fuck i was just watching those LA Noire bloopers the other day. such a weird set of facial animations when applied to people just acting as themselves.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WOOLCOCK why you trying to give me seizures in my User CP .....?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

froot said:


> That pic motivated me to check out /r/bustypetite for the first time in months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my word...


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Best thing to come out of that Frozen movie. It still ruined my life, though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Creepy and arousing all at the same time.

And that the first time i've used that sentence on here when not talking about a BigCal post.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Craig said:


> I got up at 9am to find an e-mail telling me that the fridge and oven I was meant to be getting delivered today were in fact coming on Saturday even after I had booked today off work for them.
> 
> 
> I have not left bed yet and have in fact just been lying here watching MOTHERFUCKING BEAST WARS for the past 4 hours
> ...


how old is craig? why am i relating to young craig's favorite tv shows? AM I OLD? oh god.

reboot was really weird when they changed their tv audience for me as a kid. went from playing games and killing viruses to the little boy turning into a badass wanting to kill everyone and fucking some mermaid. 

beast wars was amazing. no idea why no one ever talks about it. wasnt on transformers level as a cartoon, but it was definitely FUN to watch. 

nah I'm still good, I think.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Craig transcends the concept of "Age"

I think hes 23 now though.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

How did I miss Craig's Beast Wars post? I had VHS's with Beast Wars and Sunday Night Heat recorded on them :lol Good ol' days.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Still no idea as to why that movie has a giant fandom. 

And don't give me the whole "because it was just _that_ damn good" answer like most unintelligible psuedo-intellectuals, because by that rationale, Dallas Buyers Club should have its own spin-off series by now, let alone a fucking army of rabid tumblrfags.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

All I know is I want anyone that sings let it go in my general vicinity to step on a lego.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

McQueen said:


> WOOLCOCK why you trying to give me seizures in my User CP .....?


Ours is not to question why, comrade.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Red Viper said:


> how old is craig? why am i relating to young craig's favorite tv shows? AM I OLD? oh god.
> 
> reboot was really weird when they changed their tv audience for me as a kid. went from playing games and killing viruses to the little boy turning into a badass wanting to kill everyone and fucking some mermaid.
> 
> ...


Wait.... do people think I'm like... Eric age? 

Like this?










Fuck sake. I turned 22 last month dear, March 22nd 92 I was born.

Yeah Beast Wars was the shit, original transformers was more of the shit though, I got a bunch of the tapes off some elder cousin I've not saw in 18 years when I was little, ran through them all, so in 1997 a 5 year old got to relive the sheer trauma and slaughter that is the movie. HEADMASTERS > ALL.

I need to sit and actually watch Reboot properly sometime, I think I have a Reboot Choose Your Own Adventure book lying around somewhere (Oh no, its in my uncle's house because when someone is a 48 year old virgin who lives on their own and is happy with it they have A TON of storage space).



McQueen said:


> Craig transcends the concept of "Age"
> 
> I think hes 23 now though.


This might also be true, there's enough 12 year old whisky inside me that I might in fact just perennially be 12 years old.



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> How did I miss Craig's Beast Wars post? I had VHS's with Beast Wars and Sunday Night Heat recorded on them :lol Good ol' days.


Nah, nah, nah, wasn't like that for me. I'd have been in my big Beast Wars phase about... 98 or 99? That'd be when they started showing it here since it was on Channel 5, got a tape or two from that period, fucking BEAST WARS, then fucking HERCULES (Kevin Sorbo version), then FUCKING ROBOT WARS, then that fucking weird Australian show (after some quick googling it was called The Tribe and firmly places this rambling memory in 99).

Sunday Night was 4pm on a different channel and I barely remember watching it apart from a beasting Kaientai/Brothers Of Destruction match in 01 ish.

Sorry, that was alot of words that mean very little, I was going tame there though, when I get in a kids TV of the late 90s/early 2000s mood there's no stopping me (To be honest kids TV from like 97-now I could ramble forever about (Joys of big age gaps, 8 years between me and one brother and 14 between me and the other, I might be the only person alive who could possibly, POSSIBLY name every Power Rangers series (Also Mighty Morphin' is the best but I've been watching a shit-ton of Time Force on Netflix recently because fuck it, I remembered really liking it as a kid and BENNETT FROM COMMANDO is the main villain).


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Craig please do not share personal pictures of me on the internet. Besides that picture is from 1989 when I guest starred in The Greatest Movie Ever Made.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It's a good angle of you.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll get you at a good angle Bilk :brie


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

haribo said:


> http://instagram.com/annafaithxoxo
> 
> She's got way too much make-up on most of the time, but still


got to love the internet for links like this

and REBOOT & BEAST WARS. was all about those too. what kid wasn't? chumps.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

You're all so young. 

Thundercats anyone?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

anything to bring up Snarf.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

SNARF!!!!


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/robinedds/glorious-shop-puns-youd-only-find-in-britain

This site is wonderful.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I feel I must represent Glasgow for punny names:









(Weans being slang for kids, its a clothes shop)



















I'm ashamed to say how long it took me to get that one considering I walk past it at least twice a week.

I can't find a picture but there's a couch shop in Shettleston called Sofa King Cheap.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

"Sofa King Cheap" :lol


This is priceless as well:










Not forgetting:


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

There's a _Specks in the City_ down my high street.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Spoiler: big pictures
























I think you've led me down a dark path COCK.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

PHRASING :archer


Those are super mind you. You can't not appreciate a good pun, now if only tabloid newspapers could master the art of a good pun we'd be onto something.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

The worst ever for Newspaper puns/headlines has to go to when Inverness Caledonian Thistle (or Caley Thistle to give them the shorthand) beat Celtic 3-0 a good 13 years ago.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh my word that is spectacularly abysmal.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

how many Java the Hut's are there in the world? and none are close to me? stupid geographical locations


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You don't deserve the finer things in life Cody.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Don't you rob me of sipping a cup of coffee at an establishment themed after Star Wars. You don't deserve such a right.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You can't drive, you have no job, no Coffee for you bitch!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I blame the government.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I blame you for the death of Don Frye you son of a bitch!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

He passed? damn.

but please, the burden of Misawa is too much to bear as it is.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

According to someone in the MMA thread yeah he did. I haven't confirmed it though.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> how many Java the Hut's are there in the world? and none are close to me? stupid geographical locations





Hayley Seydoux said:


> Don't you rob me of sipping a cup of coffee at an establishment themed after Star Wars. You don't deserve such a right.


So is this telling me that Cody is a Star Wars fan? (*holding breath*)


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cody should hold his breath until he passes out and expires.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I may be forced to expire after finding out what has happened to the EU


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

McQueen said:


> According to someone in the MMA thread yeah he did. I haven't confirmed it though.


:lol look at it again, he didnt die, he just shaved his moustache off, thats what all the tears and RIPs were about. It's still heartbreaking news all the same.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey Hanoi, thoughts on Primus?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> :lol look at it again, he didnt die, he just shaved his moustache off, thats what all the tears and RIPs were about. It's still heartbreaking news all the same.


Well shit lol.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

BIG POPPA PRATCH said:


> I may be forced to expire after finding out what has happened to the EU


:mark:





jk <3


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

BIG POPPA PRATCH said:


> So is this telling me that Cody is a Star Wars fan? (*holding breath*)














Hollywood Hanoi said:


> :lol look at it again, he didnt die, he just shaved his moustache off, thats what all the tears and RIPs were about. It's still heartbreaking news all the same.


:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I still blame you regardless Cody.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It's about to be Frye vs Takayama up in here.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I actually have a mustashe so i'll win.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Speaking of moustaches and just out of curiosity, how many people got the Bob's Burgers references in S04E01 of Archer?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I did.


Shocking revelation.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

FINALLY WATCHED ALL OF BREAKING BAD. IT WAS AWESOME.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Bubz said:


> FINALLY WATCHED ALL OF BREAKING BAD. IT WAS AWESOME.


Oh mate, how freakin good is it? FUUUUCK!!! 

Favourite character?
Favourite series?
Favourite Episode? 

Go...


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah, brilliant show from the start, but fuck me season 5 was something else. One of my favourite seasons of anything tbh.

Walt is the best character in it for sure, he's one of the best TV characters ever written, but I kind of think Jesse might be my 'favourite'. He's the guy I was praying to come out of the show with a happy ending.

Favourite episodes are either Half Measures, Crawl Space or Ozymandias. Maybe Face Off. Fuck knows, its full of fantastic episodes.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Bubz said:


> Yeah, brilliant show from the start, but fuck me season 5 was something else. One of my favourite seasons of anything tbh.
> 
> Walt is the best character in it for sure, he's one of the best TV characters ever written, but I kind of think Jesse might be my 'favourite'. He's the guy I was praying to come out of the show with a happy ending.
> 
> Favourite episodes are either Half Measures, Crawl Space or Ozymandias. Maybe Face Off. Fuck knows, its full of fantastic episodes.


I share that feeling. 

Jesse's last scene encapsulates everything that happens to him throughout. It's amazing. 

My girlfriend didn't watch any of it, so I'm going to start from the beginning again really soon and I can't wait.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

My favorite episode was One Minute from season 3. Aaron Paul's performance was amazing.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Still haven't watched pt. 2 of season 5. Suck it. Kinda turned off the show now by all the nut riding its gets at this point which really aggravates me when I basically watched it from the beginning. 

Also kinda pissed I was told I have to change my hours at work today from 4 10 hour shifts to 5 8's. Fucking lame, I'd rather work 16 hours a day for a few days a week than work every damn day.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Getting off the bus after tafe, this chick who also got off on my stop was walking in front of me as I was walking home, she had these gym tights on and a hoodie that read 'Personal Trainer' on the back, and oh my goodness DAT ASS :durant3

Let's hope she didn't realise the white boy wearing a white hoodie behind her starring at her ass the entire time. :denzel


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Perv.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Sometimes it is necessary.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

I bet she was redhead 8*D


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

TAR said:


> Getting off the bus after tafe, this chick who also got off on my stop was walking in front of me as I was walking home, she had these gym tights on and a hoodie that read 'Personal Trainer' on the back, and oh my goodness DAT ASS :durant3
> 
> Let's hope she didn't realise the white boy wearing a white hoodie behind her starring at her ass the entire time. :denzel


I hope you blasted Billy Gunn's theme on your phone to signal your intentions towards this young woman.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The Right To Censor theme probably needs playing around TAR in such cases.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

More like this


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Garrypls ‏@Garrypls Apr 28
@HarfSerious showt owt tu mi guud m8 Denny hardfird howpfilly hee carms bek tu da raydio suun #chempyun PS - dent ged huukd ern da draags

Daniel Harford ‏@HarfSerious 7h
@Garrypls ur a guud men garrypls. Thencks fir yur misege. Drergs r hendy! Lel

:duck

Not sure what I think of Daniel Harford right now.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:lel


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

:duck


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

TAR said:


> Getting off the bus after tafe, this chick who also got off on my stop was walking in front of me as I was walking home, she had these gym tights on and a hoodie that read 'Personal Trainer' on the back, and oh my goodness DAT ASS :durant3
> 
> Let's hope she didn't realise the white boy wearing a white hoodie behind her starring at her ass the entire time. :denzel







:duck


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

:maury


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

no one is making daniel bryan avi for me and i am very pissed of this


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Why can't you make your own? It's not that hard.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Gonna take the GFX section by storm.


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

BIG POPPA PRATCH said:


> Why can't you make your own? It's not that hard.


never used ps


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

That's why there's an "Edit" button, lad. (Y)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Callisto said:


> Gonna take the GFX section by storm.


:mark: all the new laughing smilies being added, I thought this one was too. :dance


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

got excited to have the Danielson crack one here. false alarm


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Man I've been padding my post count lately. Must have been possessed by the spirit of Pyro.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AlienBountyHunter, we are now enemies and this can only be resolved with your death.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Bubz said:


> Yeah, brilliant show from the start, but fuck me season 5 was something else. One of my favourite seasons of anything tbh.
> 
> Walt is the best character in it for sure, he's one of the best TV characters ever written, but I kind of think Jesse might be my 'favourite'. He's the guy I was praying to come out of the show with a happy ending.
> 
> Favourite episodes are either Half Measures, Crawl Space or Ozymandias. Maybe Face Off. Fuck knows, its full of fantastic episodes.


I'm the same way. Walt is obviously the best character on the show, but Mike is my favs.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Man I've been padding my post count lately. Must have been possessed by the spirit of Pyro.


I wish mine weren’t so high. Unless I want to park myself in Rants – which I don’t - I’m limited in where I can go that doesn’t count every post I make. Combine that with my inability to watch something as comically bad as Impact without benefit of the live thread and I’m scared of where my post count’s headed. :sad:


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I had about 3,000 posts in the old TTT, but thankfully post count is turned off here so my 3 year post count looks semi-respectable and not an indication I'm a social recluse.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

32k Suck it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

18000 posts filled with one liners, TOTAL GEEK. totally don't care either. :kobe3


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

That is rather tickety boo in my opinion.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

GothicBohemian said:


> I wish mine weren’t so high. Unless I want to park myself in Rants – which I don’t - I’m limited in where I can go that doesn’t count every post I make. Combine that with my inability to watch something as comically bad as Impact without benefit of the live thread and I’m scared of where my post count’s headed. :sad:


Not watching Impact is the solution to all problems.

The day TNA gets a 0.0 rating, Malaria is abolished.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It lacks Stannis.

Fail.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

obby said:


> Not watching Impact is the solution to all problems.
> 
> The day TNA gets a 0.0 rating, Malaria is abolished.


I can’t help myself. They have damn stilt walkers in zombie clown makeup now. I can’t not look at a trainwreck that awful.

Bad wrestling shows amuse me, but only if I have company and no one’s willing to watch it with me other than a bunch of TNA fans on here. Sad truth.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Mustn't be afraid to dream a little bigger darling.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

GothicBohemian said:


> I can’t help myself. They have damn stilt walkers in zombie clown makeup now. I can’t not look at a trainwreck that awful.
> 
> Bad wrestling shows amuse me, but only if I have company and no one’s willing to watch it with me other than a bunch of TNA fans on here. Sad truth.


sounds like watching epic movie with a bunch of people that think it's a comedic masterpiece


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :mark: all the new laughing smilies being added, I thought this one was too. :dance


Need to add this gif next:



Spoiler:  gif


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

McQueen it could be Wild/Ducks again :mark:

But this time I can rub it in your face :barrett


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> That is rather tickety boo in my opinion.


but it highlights the wrong character. no buys


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

William Murderface said:


> McQueen it could be Wild/Ducks again :mark:
> 
> But this time I can rub it in your face :barrett


What about "I'm from Chicago" do you not understand.

Its like not understanding your Ducks are nothing compared to the GOAThawks.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

:ti


gotta lel at the GOAThawks because they won't even get to the conference finals.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

McQueen said:


> What about "I'm from Chicago" do you not understand.
> 
> Its like not understanding your Ducks are nothing compared to the GOAThawks.


Your a Blackhawks fan first?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> but it highlights the wrong character. no buys


Not my fault Magic has a bigger hard on for Oberyn than Sansa. He is my friend so I can try and help him see the error of his ways...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well Hockey is kinda weird and I do like the Wild and if they can get past the Hawks, which I doubt i'll root for them, but since its Hockey and isn't treated as important as other sports its much easier to follow the Wild on account of my living in St. Paul since i'm in there market. 

But generally sports wise i'm Chicago Aligned.

although at this point I would like to see The Wild make a run at the cup since they are the Dark Horse team left in the Playoff and Chicago just won the cup. Either way i'm cool with who wins the series but i'd put my money on Chicago, likely in 5 games.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Not my fault Magic has a bigger hard on for Oberyn than Sansa. He is my friend so I can try and help him see the error of his ways...


:sansa :zayn3

saved


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Well Hockey is kinda weird and I do like the Wild and if they can get past the Hawks, which I doubt i'll root for them, but since its Hockey and isn't treated as important as other sports its much easier to follow the Wild on account of my living in St. Paul since i'm in there market.
> 
> But generally sports wise i'm Chicago Aligned.


McQueen always being the complicated guy you are 8*D

It's nice to know Champ is alive too :lol


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Not my fault Magic has a bigger hard on for Oberyn than Sansa. He is my friend so I can try and help him see the error of his ways...


bama


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Not my fault Magic has a bigger hard on for Oberyn than Sansa. He is my friend so I can try and help him see the error of his ways...


you should make this into an avy for me. :sansa


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I don't get all this Game Of Thrones hype.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Haven't watched an episode as he says this too, btw.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

tutt tutt tutt


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Haven't watched an episode as he says this too, btw.


Because I don't care bonehead 8*D

I saw the last 10 minutes of the last episode


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

thoughts on SANSA, IYF?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Is she the chick in your avy?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

And I was stuck having to try and explain what a Whitewalker is during all that you putz. 8*D


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> And I was stuck having to try and explain what a Whitewalker is during all that you putz. 8*D


Oh shut up you enjoyed actually talking to me about the show :lol


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Not WHILE it was on. Or having to make you grasp that there isn't only one sole threat on the whole show. There are numerous & from many different perspectives. See, just watch. :sansa


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Red Viper said:


> you should make this into an avy for me. :sansa


Check your rep.

- - - - - 

IYF not into GoT? tsk, tsk.

EDIT: :lmao Cody I just read your rep comment...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Was there a punchline I missed? :leo


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

You and Magic asked for the same avy I had just repped it to Magic before I saw your rep message, I guess you guys can be twins or I can modify yours somehow.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

McQueen said:


> What about "I'm from Chicago" do you not understand.
> 
> Its like not understanding your Ducks are nothing compared to the GOAThawks.


I'm from Winnipeg you idiot.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i win by rights of I CALL DIBS and I HAD IT FIRST. :kobe3


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Red Viper said:


> i win by rights of I CALL DIBS and I HAD IT FIRST. :kobe3





Red Viper said:


> "i know that you are, but what am i". :kobe9


:sparker


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

he's gonna change it tomorrow so this is all pointless


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Red Viper said:


> "i know that you are, but what am i". :kobe9


A garbage man


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Check your rep.
> 
> - - - - -
> 
> ...


I refuse to conform 8*D


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> he's gonna change it tomorrow so this is all pointless


i'm a bigger sansa fan so i gotta represent brah. :sansa


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

be nihilistic like me and just not give a damn. the best way to go.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hayley Seydoux said:


>


What the hell? :lmao


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Cody will be up all night editing that whiteboard to say his name


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

why do that when I can ask champ to do it for me. screw putting any effort in. waste of time.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

New sig tho


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I want Fassbender to do the Charleston...as Magneto. It will please me.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

champ still hasn't made the gif for me. jerk.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

:lenny2 @ Cody. 

I hit 2,222 posts didn't even notice until I hit 2,223. Fuck everything.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I was going to make post 11,111 special and then totally forgot about it when I made the post. It hurts bad.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

That sucks. I don't feel so bad now, but lel @ looking forward to 3,333.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Have begun watching Archer season 5. Some of the funniest moments in the show's entire run have already happened in the first four episodes. I'm hyped as shit to keep watching. Kinda wished they hadn't spoiled the entire season by showing Sterling's flash-forward in E01, but w/e, the depth and humour is still intact.

Skinnier Pam in E04 :yum:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> :lenny2 @ Cody.
> 
> I hit 2,222 posts didn't even notice until I hit 2,223. Fuck everything.


well, there goes the last thing I cared about.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Swear I watched this like 50 times now.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BM2YPQjB-U


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:trips2 would be proud.

In other news: http://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/news...s-Himself-on-Crowded-SEPTA-Bus-257823191.html


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Reminds me of this:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:wall I'm curious to see where the leads take em.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Klee said:


>


:lmao 4:54. Just keeps taking those blows to the face.

And after all that trash talking, how she burst into tears when she got hit by THE GAME. :buried


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

So I legit just dropped acid about 2 hours ago...see ya guys in 8 hours...at least.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

videos of the fight getting taken down all over the place.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

authority storyline in a nutshell amirite


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Myers said:


> So I legit just dropped acid about 2 hours ago...see ya guys in 8 hours...at least.


ohshit

planning on doing this at some point in the summer too.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

:aries2


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:floyd3


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Shepard said:


> ohshit
> 
> planning on doing this at some point in the summer too.


Have you given 2C-I or 2C-B a whirl at all?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

So one thing I've learned so far is that time feels very very slow, and Seinfeld is still not funny. More updates later if I remember.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Thank god someone else see Seinfeld for what it truly is. 


Hopefully more people start seeing the LIGHTS. :hb


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Don't feel like being apathetic to Seinfeld is a minority; there's a full-fledged trope named after it.

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/SeinfeldIsUnfunny


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Anyone who says Seinfeld is a horrible person. I'm sorry, but it's law.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Callisto said:


> Thank god someone else see Seinfeld for what it truly is.
> 
> 
> Hopefully more people start seeing the *LIGHTS*. :hb


what a babe.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

losers will always be losers :costanza


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Weekly musicbox with Asap :lenny


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:lenny2


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

BkB Hulk said:


> Anyone who says Seinfeld is a horrible person. I'm sorry, but it's law.


*SEINFELD*


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

I always liked Seinfeld.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

:homer2


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> *SEINFELD*


You're a horrible person.

woolcock)


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Klee said:


> Have you given 2C-I or 2C-B a whirl at all?


I have not.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> well, there goes the last thing I cared about.


:$



Myers said:


> So one thing I've learned so far is that time feels very very slow, and Seinfeld is still not funny. More updates later if I remember.





Callisto said:


> Thank god someone else see Seinfeld for what it truly is.
> 
> 
> Hopefully more people start seeing the LIGHTS. :hb


^ These are bannable offences. The besmirching of Seinfeld will not be tolerated.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

THE MORE YOU KNOW PEOPLE.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> *SEINFELD*


SI :woolcock Bulk


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I shave thank you very much.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Your legs you mean Bulk... your legs.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm fucking back!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KENNY. O.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

KENNY


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Kenneth.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> KENNY


^^^


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

B.U.L.K.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I know we have an abundance, but really, Henry face is almost destined to be a smiley. Then again, it's basically just the wrestling version of :harden

but Henry > Harden by a margin of myself liking wrestling over basketball, so lets rectify things.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm happy that Headliner has an avatar again.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

His Avatar seems happy about it too.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Starting to feel really old today guys. My son is going to his first school dance tonight, and not only that, but he is meeting a girl there as well. He actually went and got her digits a few days ago. Not sure how I honestly feel about all this.

At least he seems to be better with the ladies than I was at his age. :$


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Have to get him a life-jacket soon, cuz it sounds like he's gonna be DROWNING IN PUSSY :bark

But yeah, I don't have any kids (yet), and can only imagine once those days begin...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

DROWNING IN PUSSY followed by the Titus smiley is too perfect.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

ZOMBO said:


> Have to get him a life-jacket soon, cuz it sounds like he's gonna be DROWNING IN PUSSY :bark


You're not helping :devon


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

BIG POPPA PRATCHETT, DO THEY HOLLA IF THE COUNTY SHERIFF'S CAN HEAR THEM IN THE BASEMENT?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I thought we agreed not to discuss my sound proof basement :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I couldn't hear it because we were in your soundproof basement.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Does everyone have a soundproof basement? I thought I was the only one


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> Does everyone have a soundproof basement? I thought I was the only one


I don't even have a basement. lol.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

BIG POPPA PRATCH said:


> Starting to feel really old today guys. My son is going to his first school dance tonight, and not only that, but he is meeting a girl there as well. He actually went and got her digits a few days ago. Not sure how I honestly feel about all this.


you should be proud Pratch, its her father who has to do all the worrying


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I think walking into Pratch's house would be like walking into the Serial Killer's house at the end of True Detective.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

This is Carcosa


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

SoupBro said:


> Does everyone have a soundproof basement? I thought I was the only one


Just you. And Pratchett. And wagg.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Okada and Sabin was a bit of a letdown, but OH WHAT A SHOW LAST NIGHT Cody

Also, the Japanese guys went to the same bar my buddies and I went to after the show, and I got pictures with Okada & Tanahashi :mark:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I wish njpw would come to vancouver 

Hey Cody did you see the KALISTO debut? :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Not yet, obby. Planning on it tonight.

ZOMBO + JAPANESE RASSLERS = BAR STORIES. Really now, when you said the bar I immediately thought of Nakamura getting drunk to match his normal swag and hitting on Canadian babes; just b/c that's what I'd want to see.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

We left a little after 12 (friend had to work at 7), and they were still settling in (they probably arrived 1130ish, Scott D'Amore - the guy who runs the show and owns the bar - was walking in as we were heading out, so I'd imagine the real drinking begins when the "boss" arrives). I just grabbed the pics with the two I said (which are still on my friend's phone  ) and told them it was an awesome show, which it was. There were a handful of Canadian guys there too. They were in the "VIP room" of this bar, but left the doors open. My friends and I have used that very room on numerous occasions, so it was pretty cool seeing these superstars just chilling and drinking where I have chilled and drank several times. Just awesome.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey Zombo you still hating on me?

"He's only 22, why are you scared of this kid?" Might be the funniest thing I've ever read.

I don't have any good wrestlers in bar stories, Paul London and Brian Kendrick were absolutely lovely but they both left sharp-ish, beyond that we're getting into Scottish wrestler territory so that'll mean nothing to most I have hugged GRADO on more than one occasion when very drunk, also bought him more chips and cheese than I can possibly begin to describe.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not scared of you either Craig. Simply scared of losing you.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Its ok Eric, I'll never really leave you, I'll live on in spirit... by that I mean I'll have myself mixed with vodka upon my eventual liver failure.

Also I'll sign over any movie rights to you. I have a feeling I'm gonna go out in a BIG WAY. (That's the sort of sentence that gets the police at your door isn't it? Oh fuck it).


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

I respect GRADO, so I respect a good GRADO hug bama


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Craig said:


> Its ok Eric, I'll never really leave you, I'll live on in spirit... by that I mean I'll have myself mixed with vodka upon my eventual liver failure.
> 
> Also I'll sign over any movie rights to you. I have a feeling I'm gonna go out in a BIG WAY. (That's the sort of sentence that gets the police at your door isn't it? Oh fuck it).


film about the Illuminati is the vague notion here?


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

I'd also like to point out I never hated on Craig, just said I'd never heard of you. 

I also offered a sincere apology immediately thereafter. Shit, I'm the guy who sends out hugs to people. Here, I'll send one your way as a token of good faith. ༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> film about the Illuminati is the vague notion here?


Of course it is, I'm going down the lizard people route because if I'm getting a film made of my final days you better believe its gonna be weird horror, get Joe Dante or John Carpenter to direct it and BAM, I'll be very happy.... and eaten by lizard people.



ZOMBO, you then accused me of looking like Ron Weasley, that shit stung son, calling me a ginger. However.... hug accepted.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

idc that Craig has accepted your apology. I still haven't.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Craig said:


> Of course it is, I'm going down the lizard people route because if I'm getting a film made of my final days you better believe its gonna be weird horror, get Joe Dante or John Carpenter to direct it and BAM, I'll be very happy.... and eaten by lizard people.


:homer6


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

are there regular links for the Wrestling Observer shows on XWT?


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Craig said:


> ZOMBO, you then accused me of looking like Ron Weasley, that shit stung son, calling me a ginger. However.... hug accepted.


This is the blossoming of a soon-to-be beautiful friendship, I assure you.



BkB Hulk said:


> idc that Craig has accepted your apology. I still haven't.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

obby said:


> I wish njpw would come to vancouver
> 
> Hey Cody did you see the KALISTO debut? :mark: :mark: :mark:


KALISTO? When? WHEN?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

the last nxt :mark:


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

haribo said:


>


:banderas :banderas :banderas

This gif is rocking my world from the inside out. 

TOO.MUCH.SWAG


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

If Champ could make me an animated sig with the above gif in it i think I would explode.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

That guy was a total baller, although he had the strangest stretching routine in the ring before the match.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Tell me you tackled him to the floor for a hug?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

ZOMBO said:


>


How is a gal supposed to resist this?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

XOMBO has DAT TOUCH!!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

haribo said:


>


*******


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

REPUTATION 4 REPUTATION all day err day

WWE Network is my shit. I've never seen too many Wrestlemania's outside the first 14, so maybe watch some of that. Never really watched any PPVs between 1999-2005, and like the past 3 years too. Good bit of shit I haven't watched. 

Peeping out Undertaken vs. Mankind from IYH - Revenge of the Taker at the moment, though I've probably seen this already around when it happened and just forgot.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Always down for the once a year Delfin cameo in this thread


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I mostly came to read about people talking shit on this Adam Rose guy. What a fucking terrible gimmick I almost feel sorry for the dude, no way he's employed in a year. Kizarny 2.0


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I much prefered Leo Kruger. 

One thing I think he has proved though, is that he could more than likely pull off any gimmick or character that they gave him.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Can't be another Kizarny b/c he's already more successful.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I can't comment on his talent he could be great. His character though, it's just, lame. The "Why not be a rosebud" thing felt really awkward to me. It's like his entourage is a collection of what a rave/festival type party would look like created by people who have no idea. Maybe he'll win the fans over but the dead silence on debut was kind of rough to watch. Time will tell I guess.

Watching IYH Cold Day in Hell. Ahmed Johnson has defeated Crush, he moves on in the gauntlet against the NoD to wrestle THE SAVIO VEGA.

Also, here is a hilarious Pat Tanaka (of the Orient Express, Badd Company, ECW) article, this dude is the biggest bullshitter ever it's awesome - http://www.lonepeaklookout.com/news/article_9028b44e-d6ce-11e3-a437-0019bb2963f4.html


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The dead crowd is weird b/c it's there for the entrance, then he goes to say his line, and the fans say it w/him. (at least they did on Main Event) It's basically the WWE audience these days in a nutshell. One moment they'll pop, then the next, awkward silence everywhere. He's really not in that bad of a boat when it comes to the current product.

I'm content w/the gimmick & I "get it", if you will. Him working as a midcarder is feasible. Not like he'd be anything past that, so w/that having potential as the ceiling, it couldn't hurt. He's a good talent too. That'll be his best asset.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> I mostly came to read about people talking shit on this Adam Rose guy. What a fucking terrible gimmick I almost feel sorry for the dude, no way he's employed in a year. Kizarny 2.0


It's only because they can't use his old theme :side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm at the point to where I don't even remember what the old theme sounds like.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

haribo said:


>


Oh lawd almighty, dat swag.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

That Nakamura :banderas


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

ugh so fucking broke this week enaldo

bills, debts, obligations, friends/relatives birthdays all at once. A perfect storm. Of SHIT


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

hanoi do you have any random synthpop/electropop recs off the top of your head that you can shoot over to me. it's all I want to listen atm.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

sure, not really up on new stuff but some old school decadent eurotrash synthpop right here





album to get is Chinese Restaurant





album title is same as track

or just cut out the middleman and listen to the masters


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Klee said:


> XOMBO has DAT TOUCH!!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

choice. already laid out to put on more Kraftwerk, so good to know an album to start w/today. (Y)


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

that Kraftwerk album I posted might just make my all time top 5, easily my fave electro album anyway.

btw Id be a lot less broke if I hadnt blown my money on that analog synth from the other thread, I cant eat a synth!!!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

but it's soooooo worth it tho. go on the street w/the bad boy and earn yourself a sandwich :mark:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

froot said:


>


:lmao

How much of a jobber musician are you if your only song anyone has ever heard of is on the soundtrack of a cartoon movie and you aren't even the focus of the music video and stuck in a tiny Picture in Picture set up where you can barely be seen.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

McQueen said:


> :lmao
> 
> How much of a jobber musician are you if your only song anyone has ever heard of is on the soundtrack of a cartoon movie and you aren't even the focus of the music video and stuck in a tiny Picture in Picture set up where you can barely be seen.


Lmao. He was probably so excited about shooting a music video, bragging to everyone. Only to be humiliated when seeing he was only 5% of the final product.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: Posted a couple of pictures up in the thread.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I need a sponge after seeing Kenny's post in the PYP thread.

The thirst is real.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

hey now, he got that tune covered by Dirk Diggler in Boogie Nights, thats pretty high achievement for any musician


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Everyone knows Dirk passed on that song in favor of watching Alfred Molina on crack in his Underwear and a firecracker throwing Chinese Kid, all while listening to the greatest song ever.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

:lolwhenever that song comes on the radio I can never sing along without throwing in those ad libs

IM SO JEALOUS!

SHE SHOULD BE WITH MEEEE


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Between that scene and Rick Springfield's role in Californication being associated with Rick Springfield is pretty great.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

been clearing out all the bullshit in my wardrobe in preparation for moving house soon, and came across a COMPACT DISC full of mobile videos i made circa 2005/6.

my voice is annoying
my camera precense is annoying
the 68p resolution is annoying
half the videos contain nip slips of my 9/10 year old self

blunder years man :floyd1


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: I posted another new picture in the thread. :side:


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't know why it took me to see _The Amazing Spiderman 2_ to realize that Emma Stone > Emma Watson, but yeah.

Dane DeHann tho :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Doesn't matter; you now know who is superior. The right stuff.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Truth: That new dinosaur is FUCKING MASSIVE.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Answer to your question Klee is not yet, but I'm just waiting for the show to pop up online so I can check it out. Def the match I'm wanting to see the most, even if what seemed to receive the most praise was Bucks vs reDRagon. Feels like the overkill in the end won't be my cup of tea on that one. Nakamura vs Steen tho. That may be surreal.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I haven't heard or read a thing about it yet. 

So, hopefully I'll get to see it soon without knowing anything before hand.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Godzilla vs King Kong 2014.

Make it happen.. whoever.



Callisto said:


> I don't know why it took me to see _The Amazing Spiderman 2_ to realize that Emma Stone > Emma Watson, but yeah,


Shouldn't take you a movie to realize that 8*D


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I have yet to see Amazing Spider-Man 2. For that matter, I haven't even seen the first one yet. God I have so much catching up to do. I haven't even seen The Hobbit films yet, and as big a Tolkien fan as I am, I find that unacceptable. I am ashamed for myself.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Best angle ever.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

SUPER DELFIN!!!




BIG POPPA PRATCH said:


> I have yet to see Amazing Spider-Man 2. For that matter, I haven't even seen the first one yet. God I have so much catching up to do. I haven't even seen The Hobbit films yet, and as big a Tolkien fan as I am, I find that unacceptable. I am ashamed for myself.


Captain America 2 > all those movies.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

McQueen said:


> Captain America 2 > all those movies.


I still haven't seen the first Captain America all the way through :sad:

Not sure what I am doing with my life atm


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

2nd one is way more serious and almost a completely different movie.

And its better than Godzilla. Suck it Bubz!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

BIG POPPA PRATCH said:


> I still haven't seen the first Captain America all the way through :sad:
> 
> Not sure what I am doing with my life atm


Likewise

Made worse by the fact that I'm starting Will & Grace again.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

McQueen said:


> 2nd one is way more serious and almost a completely different movie.
> 
> And its better than Godzilla. Suck it Bubz!


I am no longer going into the Godzilla thread. I am too much of a fanboy mark to deal with all the vitriol directed towards that movie. Yeah, I admit it has flaws, but right now I am choosing to bask in the awesomeness that I imagine it to be. Let me have my second childhood, gawddammit!!!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah it was an alright movie. I had a few problems with it but I enjoyed it.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

BIG POPPA PRATCH said:


> I still haven't seen the first Captain America all the way through :sad:


It's like you want to be permabanned from this forum.


----------



## theHoftheP (Apr 30, 2014)

Truth: It's been 6 months and my niece is still singing Let it Go every time she's in the shower


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

A couple of my friends were prisoners of war in Captain America. How fucking cool is that...


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Were they frozen and thawed out aswell? 8*D


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

_Hello darkness, my old friend..._

EDIT: Oh wait, the banner is still there. Anyway, premium ran out :jose


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

BIG POPPA PRATCH said:


> I still haven't seen the first Captain America all the way through :sad:
> 
> Not sure what I am doing with my life atm


i fell asleep during it. 8*D


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Godzilla was fine, it felt really long though. It could have probably cut 20 minutes or so. The final 40 minutes where it was just battling was a lot of fun.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

froot said:


> _Hello darkness, my old friend..._
> 
> EDIT: Oh wait, the banner is still there. Anyway, premium ran out :jose


Just buy a lifetime you jobber.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm trying to you WOAT. 

Fucking stupid banking passcodes that get sent to your phone when I left my phone at my mum's house.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Get them sent to my phone and I'll PM it to you?

There would need to be an element of trust in doing this...


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

froot no longer premium?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

ZOMBO said:


> froot no longer premium?


His jobber premium ran out...











Classic Sig XOMBA (Y)


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

It's hard for me to get over that Undertaker is mostly done because can't find any wrestler nowadays that is as interesting as The Undertaker. I still enjoy the new talent, yes... but it's gonna be a long time to find a new favorite.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

BIG POPPA PRATCH said:


> I still haven't seen the first Captain America all the way through :sad:
> 
> Not sure what I am doing with my life atm


Pratch pls


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

haribo said:


> Pratch pls


Oh dear lord I want...

Thirsty for Hayley Atwell.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

so now lifetime premium memberships are only twenty years now instead of thirty?

dafuq even


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

See you in 2034 to renew it (Y)


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

wassssup


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Rap "music" is bloody horrible.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

froot with dat LIFETIME premium.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Metallica is one of the worst and overrated bands ever. They basically have 2 good albums and that's because Mustaine was part of the band.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

King Kenny said:


> wassssup


Homeboy Kenneth. 

Sup?

:hb


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

simonitro said:


> Metallica is one of the worst and overrated bands ever. They basically have 2 good albums and that's because Mustaine was part of the band.





simonitro said:


> Rap "music" is bloody horrible.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

confirmed racist imo


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Mustaine left before the debut LP was recorded :ti

Also, _I've been
Working this graaaave shift
And I ain't maaaade shit
I wish I cooouuuld
Buy me a spaceship and flyyyy
Across the skyyyy..._


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

What are British people voting on today? And do I have to vote?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

haribo said:


> Pratch pls


Why must you rub it in? I already feel like I've let myself down enough enaldo


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hey yo


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

New Roots album, so beast :durant3


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

is kenny's gimmick just popping in every now and again to say some derivative of "hello" without adding anything of substance before disappearing back from whence he came? honest question


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Behemoth's The Satanist is awesome. This is what I call great black metal. \m/


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Kenny must change his name to HELLO KENNY after this.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

ZOMBO said:


> is kenny's gimmick just popping in every now and again to say some derivative of "hello" without adding anything of substance before disappearing back from whence he came? honest question


He pops up.

I :mark:

say 'Hi' :hb back 

then nothing...I keep getting dem feels :jose

We do chat on facebook so it's all good.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Judging from Facebook, Kenneth has been really busy turning shit around in his life lately. Good for him.

Also some asshole suggested he get Prison tattoos...


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Froot just sent me the greatest gif I have ever been repped with. I am going to have to save that somewhere so that I never lose it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Someone send me a picture from probably 7-8 years ago that I don't remember but i'm obviously drunk in it and it makes my head look tiny on my body.

Also my lips look weird.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, but your body is big because you're BUFF.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I was pretty much a beanpole then. Its a forced perspective thing.


----------



## theHoftheP (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm bored :faint:


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

I think I received the same gif from froot, Pratch. It's unbelievable.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I couldn't stop watching it. And it just kept going and going, I don't remember any other gif being so lengthy. The looks she gets on her face totally sell the whole thing. Well, that and the whole jiggling stuff... Just amazing :shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Me after listening to 2/3 of:kanye's entire discog in a single day:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Garbage.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Brutal Death Metal sounds great in the morning. :cheer


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Death metal just has never really done it for me. Yeah I love me some great metal, but if I have to read the lyrics to figure out what you're saying because it sounds like you're trying to belch the alphabet at the same time as you're singing, then I'm sorry but that is just too much effort on my part.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Songs where I can't make out the lyrics are a major pet peeve of mine.

And pls go back to your little Gaga fandom hole in the ground cody atton


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Going to the zoo today. Crossing my fingers hoping that Lucy is out and about and that I can get a picture with her.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Garbage.


Imma need you to calm it and NOT go there.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

froot said:


> And pls go back to your little Gaga fandom hole in the ground cody atton


100% knew this was coming. But I'll pass on you b/c you're young & naive to the world. Still got plenty of time to turn it around & become apathetic. Don't become a slave in being conditioned to care about other's opinions.



Callisto said:


> Imma need you to calm it and NOT go there.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> 100% knew this was coming. But I'll pass on you b/c you're young & naive to the world. Still got plenty of time to turn it around & become apathetic. Don't become a slave in being conditioned to care about other's opinions.


I dont give a fuck about your opinions. Was only retorting to the idea of you trying to belittle mine.

Also, I'm way more apathetic about life than you'll ever be bitch.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:lmao

what a dork


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

froot appears to be growing up and becoming like me.

Not sure if I should be proud or concerned for him.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Metallica's Master of Puppets is the most overrated piece of shit ever.

Want a better album that came out in the same year? Dark Angel's Darkness Descends... NOW, THAT'S WHAT I CALL TRASH METAL!!!


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I would say our little Froot is growing a pair, its more likely his little 12 year old pair has just dropped.

OUR LITTLE BOY IS GROWING UP PEOPLE.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BIG POPPA PRATCH said:


> Going to the zoo today. Crossing my fingers hoping that Lucy is out and about and that I can get a picture with her.


...

Did you see her?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I saw her, but she was sleeping. Bearcats do tend to be nocturnal creatures, and lie about much during the day. She spends time as a surrogate mother for orphaned baby animals plus she is an official ambassador for the zoo, and makes public appearances locally for the University of Cincinnati. So I won't really ever get my hopes up too high, but one day, you never know.

Incidentally, I also just joined a Terry Pratchett forum that I am kicking myself for not having found previously. I may disappear for a while as I jump into a world filled with Discworld marks such as myself. There are threads discussing every single book. :mark: This may take me a while. :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:agree: cool. Maybe one day.

Also if you're gone for a bit, I will be "that dude" to say "when the hell was the last time Pratch made a post?" :side:


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> :lmao
> 
> what a dork


:bush


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

HUNGOVER! 

DEATH!

UNGH!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Put this on. It'll calm the headache.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

holy cow this is amazing: :bush


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I swear Froot, you really fucking get me.

:jose


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Klee I watched Nakamura vs Steen yesterday. :done


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh shit, I haven't seen it. 

Gonna watch it in the next 20 mins once my coffee has brewed and my head finally realises that it's day time and it needs to help me achieve anything of worth.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:hb

One of the most fun matches I've seen all year. Just pure FUN w/those two.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

It was enough to inspire me to implement my gimmick change...

BOOM!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Nakamura gimmick :mark:

- - - - - 

Hey Cody, I think you should fly to where this man lives, get on your knees and start worshipping him for his great deeds.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Klee said:


> It was enough to inspire me to implement my gimmick change...
> 
> BOOM!


SWAG



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Hey Cody, I think you should fly to where this man lives, get on your knees and start worshipping him for his great deeds.


lord have mercy that's the most goregous notion of genetics i've ever seen :bush


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

This is awesome!

http://yottsumepuroresu.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/nakamuras-trivia-philosophy-cliches-and.html


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The name change. my STARS


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The link above was supposed to be a Nakamura video opening new japan cards. It's super funny!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

The one on the left.

Until the neighbours complained of the smell. 

I am assuming she is of legal age


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

It feels like a :barrett Monday


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Spent my Monday handing in CV's to various retail outlets, put together a garden table for my Gran, and put up a shitload of advertisements for DVDs and a few PC games to clear some space.

Depressingly enough, this is the most productive I've felt in a long time.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

How dare you sell the best movie Tom Cruise has ever been in.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Tropic Thunder says hi.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

While Cruise was amazing in that I don't think its a better movie than TLS.

then again it is a comedy.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

idk, I just remember more about Tropic Thunder than I do about Samurai.

Also, while I was fetching videos to go along with the ads, I watched the March of the Penguins *trailer* and was legit welling up when they survived the shark attack and birthed an egg and oh god its so adorable and its so hard for those poor penguins and oh my sweet lord :jose

If listening to 808s and Heartbreak taught me anything this past week, it's that I'm a ridiculously sappy human being :floyd1


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

froot is correct here compared to Queeny's pick.

but the real answer for Cruise's best flick is *Eyes Wide Shut*.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Suggesting that anything other than Top Gun is the best cruise movie is laughable.

Magnolia is also really good, something I decided about a month after I watched it.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

quit only liking movies for iconic songs that are attached to 'em.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Top Gun is the greatest movie ever made. Do you even feel the need?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Top Gun ruined Men's Beach Volleyball for me since i'll never get to play against Tom & Val.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

gayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

etc


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

froot said:


> Spent my Monday handing in CV's to various retail outlets, put together a garden table for my Gran, and put up a shitload of advertisements for DVDs and a few PC games to clear some space.
> 
> Depressingly enough, this is the most productive I've felt in a long time.


Goddamn it Froot if I lived closer than 42 miles from you I'd be picking up that Creepshow Blu-Ray because CREEPSHOW.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Craig. I am watching Tombstone.

Thoughts?

Will you be my Huckleberry?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I actually have none, I've had it sitting on DVD now for 4 years and haven't touched it, which considering KURT is in it shocks me.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Have you not seen it?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

That would be what haven't touched it implies my dear, bought in a big bundle of DVDs at a Car Boot Sale (don't even ask) 4 years or so back. Think its the only one from that I haven't watched either, I genuinely have no idea why. Shit I even watched WILLARD STARRING CRISPIN GLOVER before that.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Craig said:


> That would be what haven't touched it implies my dear, bought in a big bundle of DVDs at a Car Boot Sale (don't even ask) 4 years or so back. Think its the only one from that I haven't watched either, I genuinely have no idea why. Shit I even watched WILLARD STARRING CRISPIN GLOVER before that.


Go ahead! Go ahead and skin that smokewagon and see what happens...

I'm getting tired of your gas, jerk that pistol and go to work...

I said throw down, boy!

...You gonna do something or stand there and bleed?


Go watch it Craig. Cast is pretty amazing too, especially Val Kilmer.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Craig.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Don't disrupt Craig he should be watching Tombstone.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

HI CRAIG


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Ignore that for now then Craig.

Hi McQueen.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

DO THE ZOMBO MAMBO!

Sup?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Tombstone is badass aside from when Kurt Russell shouts "NO" over and over again while shooting his shotgun.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Myers said:


> Tombstone is badass aside from when Kurt Russell shouts "NO" over and over again while shooting his shotgun.


:lmao That scene is hilarious.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

:banderas

Seriously.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Being in their wrestling gear only makes it more surreal :bush


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

It's not that great a throw but he bows like DA GAWD anyway,


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It's a better throw if a batter was on the plate to show if he'd be fooled into swinging by the slow, high flowing release.

wait you're English. How can I be discussing baseball w/you? Shenanigans.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah enough of that please. More SWAGSUKE talk though. 

How much better is his arm bar than Del Rios? 

MUCH.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It's a scenario I deem solved by having a singles match.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

The colour of his glove is pretty amazing too.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

ZOMBO said:


> The colour of his glove is pretty amazing too.


I hadn't even noticed the colour of his glove. 

*TOO.MUCH.SWAG*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I keep having my attention on Okada & Gedo as they're stoic watching the pitch. It goes smoothly & they support their stable leader w/a nice round of applause.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Nakamura is Okada's leader?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

He created the CHAOS faction they're all members of.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Myers changing his avatar twice in a few months has now firmly thrown me off course.

Also:






God fucking bless you Rah, you wonderful bastard. Yone was the show-stealer imo.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> Myers changing his avatar twice in a few months has now *firmly *thrown me off course.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...


I tell you what is firm...his SIG.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

That Shinsuke guy has Dave Grohl's face.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> He created the CHAOS faction they're all members of.


Are they still heels? 

Was the INVASION match a double turn? It sure felt like it at times.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Finishing up watching Raw from this past Monday. Seriously, who did Sandow piss off? He is on his way to Zack Ryder irrelevancy. Did he walk in on HHH and Steph having sex or something?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

ShinsuKlee Nakamura said:


> Are they still heels?
> 
> Was the INVASION match a double turn? It sure felt like it at times.


It's different in Japan to that aspect than it is elsewhere in the world; but if you had to say anything, tweener would be the best term. And that's when only up against a standard babyface contingency. Some guys will just be dirty b/c it's in their character _(IE Yano)_ But they're largely loved by the audience. Especially when it comes to other factions around like Bullet Club & Suzuki-gun, to where CHAOS are def the "good guys" in those grudge scenarios.

Nah. Crowd was just super pro-Nakamura to the point of where they didn't appreciate what Tanahashi was doing. Tanahashi is still their lovable Ace. Here and there those audiences will just get on him. Nakamura hasn't had a real heel showing in a long time, tbf. CHAOS is more of a sustained act to where they're just a main faction. Rather than a big bad heel unit like when they formed. Think Four Horsemen over the years.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

ShinsuKlee Nakamura said:


> :banderas
> 
> Seriously.


Is this real? haha


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Good GOD my cat was never this awesome.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Google 'cats not being cats' and 'business cat' both received some lulz from me last night.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Klee did you watch any of the card opening videos? Suzuki's was both hilarious & awesome to hear some stories.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah, watched the SWAGSUKE ones and KENTA/Takayama one is pretty good, it's a cool format where Kenta represents the viewer as someone new to the cards and Takayama acts as the seasoned pro. 

I'll get on the Suzuki one next, he's a fucking GOAT and all.

not watched a Yano one either.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

ALL of these videos are fucking brilliant, soooo funny.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Only one I didn't watch was Big Tak & KENTA. Hoping Tak makes continuous comments towards showing up numerous times in each pack. MiSu sure let us know, haha.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Suzuki is going on next. 

OMG, KENTA just dropped a Misawa (8th GHC Tag Team Champion) card. After being called out on it he says the "Aura made his hands tremble." GLORIOUS!


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Lariat!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ShinsuKlee Nakamura said:


> Google 'cats not being cats' and 'business cat' both received some lulz from me last night.


:maury @ the business cat captions.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

http://m.tickld.com/x/i-wish-this-man-was-my-father-hes-hilarious

This is pretty tickety-boo.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hello WOOLCOCK!


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello Eric 

How goes your latest scheme to block Bubz's request for his work to make their front entrance wheelchair accessible?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Swimmingly.

Unlike Bubz who will never swim with those dead legs.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I think for charity you should try to roll a mile in his shoes.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

His shoes probably are like brand new.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I wonder if when he plays golf, Bubz, much like Stephen Hawking lies about his handicap?




:side:



Watched X Men: Days of Future Past last night. Was really good I thought, and Fassbender/McAvoy really stole the show in terms of performances. McAvoy and Stewart together was a great scene as well.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I saw it on Friday. Really enjoyed it overall. Was really worried it was going to be a clusterfuck with all that was going on but they did a good job with it. 

X2 is still my favorite of the bunch though.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

EN SABAH NUR! EN SABAH NUR! EN SABAH NUR! EN SABAH NUR!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Craig, did you legit phone my house for that Creepshow DVD last night?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

How many people are watching this PPV tonight?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll probably catch the replay in the week. Want to try and ensure I don't fall into a terrible sleeping pattern, which staying up till 4am will likely cause.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I'll probably download it later tonight for the main event. Game of Thrones, Silicon Valley, and the kings/Blackhawks game are on at the same time.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

froot said:


> Craig, did you legit phone my house for that Creepshow DVD last night?


Nope, last night I was either a) at work or b) straight out to a birthday party or c) Drinking gin from the bottle on the street but I remember it all so definitely not me.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm your Hucklebeaton!


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

McQueen said:


> I'm your Hucklebeaton!


Still not watched it dear, hang on, its genuinely sitting 2 feet in front of me...










I will get round to it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

OMG Craig's shirt.

and Desperado poster. :mark:


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Too bad there isn't an Assassins poster right next to it :banderas


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

TOMBSTONE :mark:


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Craig said:


>


You remind me of someone in particular that I can't pin my finger on, so for now I'll play it safe and just say you look like Charlie Brooker.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Craig reminds me of the guy who plays Beast in the newer X-Men movies.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Craig reminds me of the guy who plays Beast in the newer X-Men movies.


You know, you're genuinely not the first person to say that I look like Nicholas Hoult. I don't fucking see it at all.

How much of that is because I knew him in About A Boy we'll never know. Also because that would mean by default my sister looks like him too and she's much too feminine for that.

Also not watching Tombstone because I'm watching Aliens. I hope this is acceptable because Hicks and Hudson are the greatest double act in cinema history.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Bill Paxton is a common denominator in both movies so I can accept that.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

WORLD OF FUCKING SPORT!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*WORLD OF SPORT FUCKING!*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Ya know I feel like changing my avy every now and then, then I glance at it again and decide to keep it. It needs the WOOLCOCK name rather than this daft Moyes name to work though. Fuck my confidence in David Moyes forcing me to needlessly risk a name change bet.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Everyone knows you are WOOLCOCK


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Here, Klee. 










One down, three to go.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

WHAT WOULD JURGEN DO?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> WORLD OF FUCKING SPORT!


Zandig reaction after I saw that. Radical.



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Here, Klee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


am I one of those three? 8*D

terrific banner, btw



Baines On Toast said:


> WHAT WOULD JURGEN DO?


KEMPER


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Baines On Toast said:


> WHAT WOULD JURGEN DO?














Hayley Seydoux said:


> am I one of those three? 8*D
> 
> terrific banner, btw


Thanks and you know you are 8*D

EDIT: Here Cody.










Two down, two to go.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> WORLD OF FUCKING SPORT!


Robby Baron vs Julien Morice


wheres my prize?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Damn, son.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

^ Yikes!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hanoi calling the match :done


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

i'm breathing heavy just looking at it


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

boy bye


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Thanks and you know you are 8*D
> 
> EDIT: Here Cody.
> 
> ...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I must know WHY


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

You're asking the wrong thing.

Better question is WHY NOT.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

b/c it's Mad Men. so it's def peculiar. but if any people ever cut loose w/booze, it's them.

totally not surprise to see who is leading the train too. everyone will follow.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Throwing Bricks at Cody should be an Olympic event.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

People loathe me b/c I excel at dodgeball. Couldn't plunk me on their best day.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Callisto said:


> You're asking the wrong thing.
> 
> Better question is WHY NOT.












Just saved this, BTW.

1 avatar down, 1 more to go :brodgers


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Just got done listening to "Paul's Beautique" by Beastie Boys. 

If I were alive in the late 80s, I probably would've committed suicide out of pure embarrassment for being a white person when this album came out.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Baines On Toast said:


> Just saved this, BTW.
> 
> 1 avatar down, 1 more to go :brodgers


I fucking hate you.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

froot said:


> Just got done listening to "Paul's Beautique" by Beastie Boys.
> 
> If I were alive in the late 80s, I probably would've committed suicide out of pure embarrassment for being a white person when this album came out.


OUT. THE FUCK. GET.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Not that I have any qualms with the album itself; I thought it was great, especially in regards to the production, which could not be more groovy, experimental and catchy as fuck.

But by god, I am having the hardest of times taking any of these pretty-fly-for-a-white-guy folks seriously. Even if that's meant to be the idea, it's still atton as all hell to listen to. I can just picture every time they rap about popping a cap in someone's ass that they're doing the whitest possible dance moves you can even imagine in the recording studio.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> WORLD OF FUCKING SPORT!


This is pretty hilarious for some reason.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

froot said:


> Not that I have any qualms with the album itself; I thought it was great, especially in regards to the production, which could not be more groovy, experimental and catchy as fuck.
> 
> But by god, I am having the hardest of times taking any of these pretty-fly-for-a-white-guy folks seriously. Even if that's meant to be the idea, it's still atton as all hell to listen to. I can just picture every time they rap about popping a cap in someone's ass that they're doing the whitest possible dance moves you can even imagine in the recording studio.


And here I was starting to really appreciate you as a person. Like the son I wanted to have but didn't. DAMN you and all your young impressions. If I had a cane or a walker I would beat you with it.

Dead to me. Completely and utterly dead.





Oh, wait.









You sent me that fantastic rep last week. That will actually cover a multitude of sins, so I forgive you.






















































































<3


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

flay 'em alive to make them see the colorful horizon, I say.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

TAR said:


> Damn, son.


Don't fux with the Klopp.



Hayley Seydoux said:


> i'm breathing heavy just looking at it


I repped the guy that has that as his signature, GOAT Plaza gif right there.



Baines On Toast said:


> Just saved this, BTW.
> 
> 1 avatar down, 1 more to go :brodgers


A thief stealing from another thief. Pls go Kleptos.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm endorsing your art, though. Which btw I hope to be doing with Gwen Stefani. :brodgers

What Moz did should be bannable imo.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Callisto said:


> I'm endorsing your art, though. *Which btw I hope to be doing with Gwen Stefani*. :brodgers


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

thought the *Blue Streak* gif was added & I was all like shiiiiiiit


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

I should request it, I can see it coming in handy :hmm:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

this is coming in handy too. :hmm:


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Hayley Seydoux said:


>


I don't know what a hollaback girl is, but I have to imagine it's a foul, disease ridden thing, that wears to much makeup to cover up the fact that it's a 47 year old fish-dog.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

TAR said:


> I don't know what a hollaback girl is, but I have to imagine it's a foul, disease ridden thing, that wears to much makeup to cover up the fact that it's a 47 year old fish-dog.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

THE MOMENT I WAKE UP! BEFORE I PUT ON MY MAKEUPPPPP!!!

I SAY A LIL' PRAYER FOR YOUUUUUUUU


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

TAR said:


> I don't know what a hollaback girl is, but I have to imagine it's a foul, disease ridden thing, that wears to much makeup to cover up the fact that it's a 47 year old fish-dog.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

TAR needs to have his TTT thread privileges revoked.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

TAR is bananas
B-A-N-A-N-A-S!


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey Zumber, can you make sure I [email protected] get signed up for anymore draft/auction games please? 

Unless, it;s been a while and I personally make the decision myself. 

Thanks, you're the best!


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

ZOMBO said:


>


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

starting to think HornyforStratus is MDP's alt. :side:


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

We have purged the evil known as TAR from this thread. Let's go shop for new suits.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

@Champ - I really really would love it if somehow, the face was able to be cut out from the below gif to create a stellar animated smiley? Possible?

*YEAOH!*



ZOMBO said:


>


:bow


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

I wouldn't even be mad if KENBRAG's request above went ahead of my CENTURY CLUB sig request from Champ. YEAOH!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

dawned on me how ZOMBO is the only one who's seen Nak in person ITT.

bastard. now that's truth.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm actually quite sad that I had the opportunity to get a photo with SWAGsuke at the bar after the show, but only asked for Okada and Tanahashi because they were billed as bigger stars :lol

My own ignorance cost me such an opportunity, and I realize that NOW.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

FOR SHAME

ask who is main eventing the upcoming PPV on the 6/21. Go ahead, ask. It isn't Tanahashi or Okada. :littlefinger


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> We have purged the evil known as TAR from this thread. Let's go shop for new suits.


whatever yo


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

oh god not that shit again


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> FOR SHAME
> 
> ask who is main eventing the upcoming PPV on the 6/21. Go ahead, ask. It isn't Tanahashi or Okada. :littlefinger


Who is main eventing the upcoming PPV on 6/21?

More importantly, what PPV is on 6/21?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm guessing Dominion...:mark:


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Spoiler: DOMINION 2014



New Japan Pro-Wrestling “DOMINION 6.21”, 6/21/2014 [Sat] 17:00 @ BODYMAKER COLOSSEUM in Osaka

(1) IWGP Junior Tag Championship Match: [37th Champions] “Young Bucks” Matt & Nick Jackson vs. [Challengers] “Time Splitters” KUSHIDA & Alex Shelley
~ 6th title defense.

(2) Tetsuya Naito vs. Tama Tonga
(3) Yuji Nagata & Tomoaki Honma [FREE] vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata [FREE]

(4) NWA World Tag Championship Match: [75th Champions] Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs. [Challengers] Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr.
~ 3rd title defense.

(5) IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship Match: [67th Champion] Kota Ibushi vs. [Challenger] Ricochet (Winner of the BOSJ XXI)
~ 4th title defense.

(6) Special Tag Match: Toru Yano & Kazushi Sakuraba [FREE] vs. Minoru Suzuki [Pancrase MISSION] & Takashi Iizuka
(7) Special Tag Match: Kazuchika Okada & Tomohiro Ishii vs. AJ Styles & Yujiro Takahashi

(8) IWGP Tag Championship Match: [64th Champions] “The Machine Gun” Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs. [Challengers] “King Ace” Hiroshi Tanahashi & Togi Makabe
~ 5th title defense.

(9) IWGP Intercontinental Championship Match: [8th Champion] Shinsuke Nakamura vs. [Challenger] Bad Luck Fale
~ 2nd title defense.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

This is unnerving and strange and I want one.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Sorry If I'm spamming the thread BUUUUUUT

OMG

*(5) IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship Match: [67th Champion] Kota Ibushi vs. [Challenger] Ricochet (Winner of the BOSJ XXI)*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ;35338642 said:


> Who is main eventing the upcoming PPV on 6/21?
> 
> More importantly, what PPV is on 6/21?


Nakamura vs Fale II - INTERCONTINENTAL CHAMPIONSHIP

& DOMINION



ShinsuKlee Nakamura said:


> This is unnerving and strange and I want one.


that's horrendously creepy. yep, need one immediately.



ShinsuKlee Nakamura said:


> Sorry If I'm spamming the thread BUUUUUUT
> 
> OMG
> 
> *(5) IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship Match: [67th Champion] Kota Ibushi vs. [Challenger] Ricochet (Winner of the BOSJ XXI)*


Should be KUSH, FUCK.

but yeah, def has massive potential to be insane in all the right ways.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

This is still a thing? :lol


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Barely.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

TTT used to be the _coolest_.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

And then chatbox was invented :no:


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

I remember when this site was so against it too.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Why did people oppose it? Seems like an okay enticement for premium users.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Ah yeah, I forgot that it's only for us. People were opposed to it being a general feature, which makes sense.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I just dislike not being able to talk to people in here. I'm not a fan of chatboxes at all, far too hard to have more than one conversation at a time going.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I still stand by my age-old belief that there should be a separate chatbox for all sports talk. I'd imagine things would be more streamlined and easier to read that way.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Craig and I have become best friends thanks to this thread.

That would never have happened in the chatbox.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I for one am glad I met ༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ

However your avatar has reminded me that I really need to get round to completing Kirby 64 for like the 5th time.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Craig i'll talk to you once we can quote Tombstone together.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

GAME OF THRONES TOMORROW!

:sansa


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I have to work and then get drinks for a co-workers birthday. Normally this would be a good thing, but now I won't be able to watch Game of Thrones until about 2am.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I thought TAR might be happy with me after what I did to him, but I suppose I did anticipate a little animosity tbh.



:brodgers


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pratchett.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

McQueen


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*that smiley of the old man who i'm sure is associated with Soccer who has a face like hes getting a bj from a vietnamese whore


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I brought this thread back to life. Proud of my accomplishment.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

McQueen said:


> *that smiley of the old man who i'm sure is associated with Soccer who has a face like hes getting a bj from a vietnamese whore


:des Izzat the one?

Anyway, I will be going to first shift soon. Maybe as soon as next week. My life will change completely. Not certain how someone as used to the nocturnal lifestyle as I am will be able to adjust. And how the hell am I going to get any sleep when I want to watch Raw but have to get up at 4:30am to go to work???

On the plus side, I will finally get to fish more often. And actually have time to go to Reds games _during _the week.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> I brought this thread back to life. Proud of my accomplishment.


yo


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

First thing: ...Shepard

Second thing: No Pratchett



Hayley Seydoux said:


> I brought this thread back to life. Proud of my accomplishment.


You accomplish nothing ******, go back to watching gay ants and independent movies. 



༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ;35611650 said:


> *༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ*


THATS NOT A SENTENCE! ITS A DEATH SENTENCE!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

First thing: ...Shepard

Second thing: No Pratchett this one :moyes1



Hayley Seydoux said:


> I brought this thread back to life. Proud of my accomplishment.


You accomplish nothing ******, go back to watching gay ants and independent movies. 



༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ;35611650 said:


> *༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ*


THATS NOT A SENTENCE! ITS A DEATH SENTENCE!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

McQueen said:


> You accomplish nothing ******, go back to watching gay ants and independent movies.


but I watched *TOMBSTONE*

༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Why do you take everything so seriously.

I am happy you watched Tombstone though. Please watch Invincible with Billy Zane. Also get the other Arthouse people to watch it too. I want to see the results.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

i'm an emotional powder keg ༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ

read up on the flick. sounds like it has potential to be WMAC Masters level good. But in a film. & w/Billy Zane.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It might be the worst movie i've ever seen. Its fucking hilariously bad to the point of no longer being funny.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It is a TV movie. That's possible. I like to think most of those offer that sort of reaction from folk.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

I've only seen one movie that was so bad that it eclipsed being funny / redemptive in any way and circled right back to utter awfulness. 

That movie? Transmorphers.

Zero :chrisholly 's out of 5


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You can't comprehend until you see this movie.

Which is why your clique all need to watch it.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ;35617018 said:


> I've only seen one movie that was so bad that it eclipsed being funny / redemptive in any way and circled right back to utter awfulness.
> 
> That movie? Transmorphers.
> 
> Zero :chrisholly 's out of 5


Not surprised to hear it was something from The Asylum. Kings reign supreme.



McQueen said:


> You can't comprehend until you see this movie.
> 
> Which is why your clique all need to watch it.


:sansa


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm not a big movie person by any means, but I happily own the likes of Boa vs. Python and MegaShark vs. Giant Octopus, so I know what I'm getting into with stupid shit. But Transmorphers was next-level terrible. I think it's the most regretful 90 minutes of my life.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Also, where the hell do you gentlemen accumulate such a high post count? I see Cody post in wrestling sections sometimes, but I don't recall seeing McQueen anywhere besides the odd comment to TLK in TDL, and to say "Kenny " in Rants.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I used to post in the wrestling sections a lot. I am the OG of the OW section.

I post in Entertainment a lot now. Thats about it as far as post count threads though.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hey yo


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> ༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ


We have beer pong here too, albeit I don't think I shared your natural talent for it. It is kinda dumb but dumb stuff is also super good. 



McQueen said:


> First thing: ...Shepard


McWrex


McQueen said:


> ...Shepard


McWrex


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

it was like that episode of Family Guy where Peter got drunk and became a wiz at playing the piano. First time playing the game & it was something else.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

back in the days when that show wasn't unwatchable garbage, good times.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

season two, pal. better days; better days.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ;35617330 said:


> Also, where the hell do you gentlemen accumulate such a high post count? I see Cody post in wrestling sections sometimes, but I don't recall seeing McQueen anywhere besides the odd comment to TLK in TDL, and to say "Kenny " in Rants.


general movie thread is where all the action goes down, McQueen posts in there all day fapping to his favourite Latvian arthouse silent movie directors and his favourite Vincent Gallo performances (_The Brown Bunny_, obvs)


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

I dunno what this thread is exactly, but if is to tell truth, I will. I messed up in the birthday page with my age (was using my iPod) and rolled with it. My birthday post shouldn't have been "XVII", but rather "XVI". I didn't want to go back and change it in fear of repercussions. This has been weighing on my mind recently and I'm glad the monkey is off my back.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

* ༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ*


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Klee *(づ｡◕‿‿◕｡)づ*


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

MOZZA *\\༼ ◕.◕ ༽//*


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ;35617330 said:


> Also, where the hell do you gentlemen accumulate such a high post count? I see Cody post in wrestling sections sometimes, but I don't recall seeing McQueen anywhere besides the odd comment to TLK in TDL, and to say "Kenny " in Rants.


The TTT thread and rants threads back in the day counted in your post count. TTT used to be the chatbox of the forum. Guys like Mcqueen, Cerbs, Pyro, ect. would rack up the post count.

Speaking of WMAC Masters, I'm still pissed to this day that they cancelled that show before giving it a proper ending.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Baines On Toast said:


> Klee *(づ｡◕‿‿◕｡)づ*


Why the neggy Banez on toast???

I though we were fwendz


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

ShinsuKlee *༼ つ ._. ༽つ*


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Truth: my wife had to do extra work last night so instead of doing stuff together, I played Starcraft 2 for about 3 hours completely guilt-free. Fucking glorious. 

Even more glorious? The hugs being shared around this thread and this site.

*(ღ˘⌣˘)❛ั◡❛ัღ)*


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

ROUSEY (つ ◣_◢)つ

There are hugs galore up in the joint these days JAMBO! (Y)


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ;35631193 said:


> Truth: my wife had to do extra work last night so instead of doing stuff together, I played Starcraft 2 for about 3 hours completely guilt-free. Fucking glorious.
> 
> Even more glorious? The hugs being shared around this thread and this site.
> 
> *(ღ˘⌣˘)❛ั◡❛ัღ)*












lel

*( •_•) ( •_•)>⌐■-■ (⌐■_■)*

#DEALWITHIT


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I go on holiday and you tossers infest this thread with some wank hug code. Woe is me indeed.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

SI *(っ˘̩╭╮˘̩)っ*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Baines On Toast said:


> SI *(っ˘̩╭╮˘̩)っ*


What does this even mean? It's just some daft symbols. I'm awaiting Bubz or one of the arthouse movie fanatics to chime in and supply some deep and profound meaning that I've not deciphered or something daft like that.

Less symbols, more AKI ON TOAST.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

WOOLCOCK said:


> I go on holiday and you tossers infest this thread with some wank hug code. Woe is me indeed.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I now possess as much wood as Heather Mills. Thank you squire.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

:jordan4


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WOOLCOCK said:


> I go on holiday and you tossers infest this thread with some wank hug code. Woe is me indeed.


WREXHAM MORE LIKE WRECKS LAMB!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> general movie thread is where all the action goes down, McQueen posts in there all day fapping to his favourite Latvian arthouse silent movie directors and his favourite Vincent Gallo performances (_The Brown Bunny_, obvs)


Queeny no sold this. (N)




WOOLCOCK said:


> I go on holiday and you tossers infest this thread with some wank hug code. Woe is me indeed.














WOOLCOCK said:


> What does this even mean? It's just some daft symbols. I'm awaiting Bubz or one of the arthouse movie fanatics to chime in and supply some deep and profound meaning that I've not deciphered or something daft like that.


_Not too old to die young. Lovers hold on to everything. Lovers hold on to anything._


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

ShinsuKlee Nakamura said:


>


Has Andre seen this yet?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

McQueen said:


> WREXHAM MORE LIKE WRECKS LAMB!


:lmao



Hayley Seydoux said:


> _Not too old to die young. Lovers hold on to everything. Lovers hold on to anything._


I'm at a loss for how to respond, so you get this instead:










Credit = CHAMPviaOURHEARTS


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Champ's gif skills are fucking unprecedented. That's amazing.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

^ the fuck is that?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

They just made him tombstone his tag team partner. :lmao


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Not sure what's worse, O'Reilly being out initially but then having the foresight to hold onto his partner in perfect balance, or then just blindly standing there whilst holding onto that weight despite looking like he couldn't stand before Fish was placed onto him. Definition of it looks cool and unique so why the fuck not do it. Ugh.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

It needs to be more fluid in that case to compensate for having to hold the tombstone for any length of time. 

But then again any quicker and you might not notice the ridiculousness of it thus diminishing it's charm to a point.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

WOOLCOCK said:


> ^ the fuck is that?


Current Ring of Honor. Rather, majority of the American indie circuit today. 

the praise for that match too. ha.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Goddamn that spot was as fucking stupid as when Matt Sydal/Bourne whatever fucking sold a clotheline by doing a standing shooting star.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I think it's a pretty funny spot?

Ya'll need to stop over-analysing the logistics of shit like that. It's fucking pro-wrestling, the one medium of entertainment built around goofiness.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I actually approach something like that w/o any idea of over-analyzing. It makes no sense & looks awful. :draper2


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

I approach most women like that before telling them they make no sense and look awful.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

ZOMBO on the prowl


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Swood said:


> I think it's a pretty funny spot?
> 
> Ya'll need to stop over-analysing the logistics of shit like that. It's fucking pro-wrestling, the one medium of entertainment built around goofiness.


Eh, pro wrestling has unescapable logistical flaws, e.g irish whips, convention which dictates wrestler a automatically drops their head earlier for a backbody drop, hot tag wrestler always besting the heel counterpart in a tag match when both sides make the big tag etc etc. At least in the case of the irish whip, it's unescapable and something you have to accept. Rope-running is part of wrestling culture, and an irish whip is a natural transition even if from a pure logic standpoint it makes no sense. At least it's a basic transition served for a higher purpose, whereas instances like the ROH spot are done with the intention of looking great, having little meaning and likely being thrown out for the purpose of looking good on a highlight reel, rather than being built to in order for the wrestlers to remain over, not the moves. The minute as a wrestler your moves are more over than yourself, you're fucked. It renders atmosphere obsolete bar the legitimately big spots, means wrestlers are more inclined to pursue riskier spots to gain reactions and sadly means crowds dictate how the performers wrestle, compared to the ilk of Danielson, Joe, Punk and co who could pretty much get better reactions for the basics, in addition to the high spots.

That spot just comes off as egregious to me in terms of the absurdity behind it, but again it's the fact that spots of that nature are positioned to pop the crowd, and have seen a greater number of overly contrived sequences of that nature, which might look great on a highlight reel, but in real time are horribly exposing and just the device of people who are sadly unable now to gain strong reactions through basic work. People like to lament the WWE style and it's primative nature, but it's telling how the best wrestlers there are over, as opposed to their moves alone. The indy scene now more than ever seems lost in terms of structure and identity, and guys are just trying to steal the show in every match, which has sadly only desenstitised the audience to most of the tricks. You watch an ROH match from '04-'07, and then watch matches on average from '10 onwards, even with the likes of Steen, Richards, Edwards and others who are considered 'the bigger stars', and the lack of genuine reaction during pedestrian moments is staggering.

It's not about being nitpicky and overly-analytical, it's just recognising how sequences like that sadly have become more accepted now more than ever in an environment where the audience will only react to feats of athleticism, rather than trying to grasp the fundamentals and not rely on elaborate and choreographed sequences to muster a reaction. Wrestling will have inherent fundamental flaws in terms of its presentation, that much is unavoidable. Instances where wrestlers further extend the suspension in disbelief however can be far more bothersome than basic traits which lack logic but can't be escaped.


^ god damn that's probably the most I've written about wrestling in half a year.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

the spot looks stupid as fuck and this is coming from a guy who marks for Chuck Taylor's Hand Grenade


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I love you so much, but I'm not going to read all of that. I'll just accept defeat and go my own way.

Will probably never post in here again, either. We had fun, guys.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

WOOLCOCK said:


> Eh, pro wrestling has unescapable logistical flaws, e.g irish whips, convention which dictates wrestler a automatically drops their head earlier for a backbody drop, hot tag wrestler always besting the heel counterpart in a tag match when both sides make the big tag etc etc. At least in the case of the irish whip, it's unescapable and something you have to accept. Rope-running is part of wrestling culture, and an irish whip is a natural transition even if from a pure logic standpoint it makes no sense. At least it's a basic transition served for a higher purpose, whereas instances like the ROH spot are done with the intention of looking great, having little meaning and likely being thrown out for the purpose of looking good on a highlight reel, rather than being built to in order for the wrestlers to remain over, not the moves. The minute as a wrestler your moves are more over than yourself, you're fucked. It renders atmosphere obsolete bar the legitimately big spots, means wrestlers are more inclined to pursue riskier spots to gain reactions and sadly means crowds dictate how the performers wrestle, compared to the ilk of Danielson, Joe, Punk and co who could pretty much get better reactions for the basics, in addition to the high spots.
> 
> That spot just comes off as egregious to me in terms of the absurdity behind it, but again it's the fact that spots of that nature are positioned to pop the crowd, and have seen a greater number of overly contrived sequences of that nature, which might look great on a highlight reel, but in real time are horribly exposing and just the device of people who are sadly unable now to gain strong reactions through basic work. People like to lament the WWE style and it's primative nature, but it's telling how the best wrestlers there are over, as opposed to their moves alone. The indy scene now more than ever seems lost in terms of structure and identity, and guys are just trying to steal the show in every match, which has sadly only desenstitised the audience to most of the tricks. You watch an ROH match from '04-'07, and then watch matches on average from '10 onwards, even with the likes of Steen, Richards, Edwards and others who are considered 'the bigger stars', and the lack of genuine reaction during pedestrian moments is staggering.
> 
> ...


:woolcock

you'-re like the bizarro dualshock. three paragraphs & it all makes sense.



Hollywood Hanoi said:


> the spot looks stupid as fuck and this is coming from a guy who marks for Chuck Taylor's Hand Grenade


i love you


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> ZOMBO on the prowl


KIRBY

HI YAH. AIYH!


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

I grope dem Foxes


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Also, anyone wanna play Starcraft? I'm about to go on for the next couple hours.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

It's crazy, post nude scene, I now realize Alexandra Daddario co starred in Percy Jackson & the Olympians. 

:shocked:


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

So this is a thing.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Is that Kurt Angle in a Sting mask?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Needs more male on female violence to be 'ol Kurt.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

It doesn't give off a rapey vibe either.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What the hell? :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

So earlier I was watching Sabrina the teenage witch, a show in which I didn't feel to really invest in unless there was LITERALLY nothing else on the interested me...

I didn't realize it at the time, but Melissa looked quite sexy on the show. I mean wow.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

did you see her feet wagg?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

No, I at least I don't think I did.

I was basically watching a movie, and the part I caught it at was her wet, and in a tight suit. She was wearing clothes meant for water and warm weather. She looked very nice. 

She also has a cute butt.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I saw where she is on a new show with Joey Lawrence. Watched an episode. Wasn't a good idea.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sometimes it's hard for those stars from back in the day to catch a break these days, I guess.

I probably won't change the channel when I see Sabrina the teenage witch again thou. :side:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

One thing I will say about MJH is that she seemed like the prototypical "girl next door" to me.

Very hangoutwithable, if you follow me.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BIG POPPA PRATCH said:


> One thing I will say about MJH is that she seemed like the prototypical "girl next door" to me.
> 
> Very hangoutwithable, if you follow me.


I can fully agree.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I wish Pratchett was the girl next door so we could go fishing.

Seriously I feel like going fishing and my avid fisherman friend is out of town at a family function this weekend. I'm just glad to have the day off finally, worked a little over 60 hours this week, and really probably only have had 3-4 full days off in the last month. Will be nice when I see that paycheck.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

But if I was girl next door to you, we might not have time for fishing... :brie

Totally wish I was up there though. You got lots of great fishing spots in your state, plus northern pike are one of my favorite fish to go after. And there are practically none around where I am. I still have to travel at least a couple hours to even have a chance of catching one, or getting to a spot that might have muskies.

The fishing in my area right now has been terrible over the entire past year due to weather conditions and excess rain. All my usual spots have been completely accessible all year long so far. I've been forced to get creative, so on the plus side I have gotten more use out of my ultralight gear and last time out pulled out quite a few 'gills on the tiniest lures I have ever used.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Doubleposting but I don't care. i'm dying laughing at Conan in this video.







They called a State of Emergency for part of the state earlier this week because of excessive flooding on the Mississippi. I guess its like 6ft higher than it should be right now. We've got a lot of rain this week.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I have an over-abundance of fishing equipment in my wardrobe that hasn't been used for years.

Weather's nice atm, so might ask Dad if he wants to go fishing for some bonding.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

McQueen completely no selling my post in that way :jose


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

hi


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sorry Pratchett :lmao

hi Callisto.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

nice avatar pratch 8*D


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

hhhnnnng


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

wat


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

venus in fur


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

almost put one of those in my sig, tbhayley


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

So did I, but can't bring myself to remove Champs latest masterpiece tbhayley


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

you're at the point to where nothing should be changed. avatar is leaving me in stitches.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Was tempted to avatar this juicy SWAGNUGGET


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

if only rotating avatars was a reality


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Speaking of rotating, your sigs are fresh. Yeah, yeah, yeah!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Too much swag on this page.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

It's on like Donkey Kong, Sono 8*D


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

CHAMP are you still super duper busy creating awesome works of art


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I have a smiley request that I think CHAMP could handle. It's already been rejected by some so called smiley gods.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Is it animated klee?

If not, I'll do it. gimmie dat source image


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey Froot, I shot you a PM, buuuuuuuudy!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ;35954602 said:


> CHAMP are you still super duper busy creating awesome works of art


Well I just finished Soup's signature. I think Magic is changing his mind on the subject of his signature. I have two requests that are also undecided/pending. So I guess I am free at the moment.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Shepard said:


> wat


Way better than Barney in lingerie, which is p hard to top in of itself.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

surrealist Gaga >>>


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I just watched Despicable Me and Frozen. Can't believe how much I enjoyed both 

Frozen didn't really capture me till they found that little Snowman guy. Hilarious.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

watch *Lolita* wagg


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

> Charlotte finds Humbert's secret diary and discovers his preference for her daughter. Furious, Charlotte runs out of the house, when she is struck by a car and killed. Her death frees Humbert to pursue a sexual relationship with Lo, whom he nicknames "Lolita".


lol wow no fucks given.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:zayn3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm like 16 mins into this movie and I'm already positive you've watched it several times. :lmao this movie is like your dream come true.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Well I just finished Soup's signature. I think Magic is changing his mind on the subject of his signature. I have two requests that are also undecided/pending. So I guess I am free at the moment.


I want RANDLE. that's all pls.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I just watched Despicable Me and Frozen. Can't believe how much I enjoyed both
> 
> Frozen didn't really capture me till they found that little Snowman guy. Hilarious.


I watched Frozen last week. is rly gud. Easily one of the best Disney movies of the past decade. I enjoyed the chemistry between every character, and the musical numbers actually exceeded what I was expecting. Also, DAT CGI


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

For fucks sake why did someone just let WAGG know Lolita exists.

May your soul be filled with shame for what happens to those poor young girls.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I am actually surprised that WAGG wasn't aware of Lolita until now. Kind of makes me doubt that he is 37 years old like he claims to be.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

For some people the movie The Professional is a porn. So there's no surprise with Lolita. :hayden3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Swood said:


> I watched Frozen last week. is rly gud. *Easily one of the best Disney movies of the past decade.* I enjoyed the chemistry between every character, and the musical numbers actually exceeded what I was expecting. Also, DAT CGI


When people say something like that, I kinda forget about the movies or whatever that happened before hand. lol It was indeed a good one thou.

That Lolita movie was something else. The dude was pretty much in hell the moment the mother died. 

I swear it's if that movie was made specifically for Hail. 14 year old red head, white, and a shit ton of feet scenes, YES, HAIL LOVES FEET. 

Now I'll go and google The Professional.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

http://gizmodo.com/the-fbi-is-struggling-to-hire-hackers-who-dont-smoke-we-1579183208

:lel


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WAGG you are disturbing.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

proof?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Even when I'm just spreading rep it will be glorious...


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

shakira bama


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lol that's great.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Can't remember the last time I was in the tell the truth thread on this forum.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Then I suppose now's as good a time as any to start confessing, yo.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Demon Hunter said:


> For some people the movie The Professional is a porn. So there's no surprise with Lolita. :hayden3


Portman. :done



swagger_ROCKS said:


> When people say something like that, I kinda forget about the movies or whatever that happened before hand. lol It was indeed a good one thou.
> 
> That Lolita movie was something else. The dude was pretty much in hell the moment the mother died.
> 
> ...


this entire post is incredible.

and yeah, *Lolita* is like the ode to me.



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Even when I'm just spreading rep it will be glorious...


man doesn't lie.

:sansa



The Monster said:


> Can't remember the last time I was in the tell the truth thread on this forum.


oh hey


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

AGREED with cody about chanp's rep. :sansa


pls do nude scenes SANSA. pls. it will take your career to new levels, like alexandra daddario.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

go to the celebs thread, Magic, & see if you can out desperate that hades guy on the subject.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Swood said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


I never need to watch fitba again.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> man doesn't lie.
> 
> :sansa





Red Viper said:


> AGREED with cody about chanp's rep. :sansa
> 
> 
> pls do nude scenes SANSA. pls. it will take your career to new levels, like alexandra daddario.


I was SPREADINGREPviaSHAKIRA last night so I could rep you both specifically :sansa


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:sansa


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

cody do you have a revolving sig?

cos that Suspiria one I saw the other day needs to stay :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

yesh.

stumbling upon that was something i instantly had to put in the mix. :mark:


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

http://metro.co.uk/2014/06/29/arya-stark-from-game-of-thrones-probably-had-a-better-time-than-you-at-glastonbury-4780245/

Watch the video of Maisie at ARCADIA :mark: I'm mad jealous.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Spoiler: :zayn3















:moyes1


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Okay, I like you guys, but I have to seriously wonder how old this kid is that you keep posting alongside expressions of :moyes1 and :zayn3


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Hello Zombarnyard :mark:

She is 17. Her birthday is the day before mine. Random fact.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you, ShinsuKentonbomb Nakeebartura.

I feel like I'm going to upset others when I say that I don't see the appeal of this girl child. Sorry. :kappa


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

From a sexual point of view, me neither. At all. 

But, she seems like a pretty cool kid with lots of style, she's from my home City and was at Glasto whilst I was not, so in that moment I lived vicariously through her. or something similar.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

I respect that bama


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ;36182106 said:


> Okay, I like you guys, but I have to seriously wonder how old this kid is that you keep posting alongside expressions of :moyes1 and :zayn3


Do you know me? :cgm


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Red Viper said:


> AGREED with cody about chanp's rep. :sansa
> 
> 
> pls do nude scenes SANSA. pls. it will take your career to new levels, like alexandra daddario.


Sadly she's still like 15 in the show so it may not be a possibility


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Don't see how that would come into play, tbhayley. Guarantee you most don't even know what her age is meant to be on the show. Probably just assume she's as old as she is irl.

not that i care either way. but it's entirely possible given she's of "legal age". timeline for that show only helps, regardless of age.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

ShinsuKlee Nakamura said:


> From a sexual point of view, me neither. At all.
> 
> But, she seems like a pretty cool kid with lots of style, she's from my home City and was at Glasto whilst I was not, so in that moment I lived vicariously through her. or something similar.


after spending about 90 minutes discussing my brothers glasto experience w/ him yesterday i now have to go.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

:banderas


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

seemed appropriate to use follow that^


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Straya as fuck


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

First she stole the ipod cover, then she stole your heart.

The Emma story.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

will be Divas champion by SummerSlam. calling it.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Meanwhile, the diva goddess







will have already won the WWE Championship and will be making Lesnar tap his brains out in the main event.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Don't see how that would come into play, tbhayley. Guarantee you most don't even know what her age is meant to be on the show. Probably just assume she's as old as she is irl.
> 
> not that i care either way. but it's entirely possible given she's of "legal age". timeline for that show only helps, regardless of age.


she said she was 14 in an episode last season


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

inb4WAGG


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Callisto said:


> Meanwhile, the diva goddess
> 
> 
> 
> ...














obby said:


> she said she was 14 in an episode last season


see. supports my point exactly. even I'm having gaps in my brain on the subject :sansa


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cody can I call you Gator?

http://digg.com/video/you-wont-see-this-coming-and-neither-will-this-alligator


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

ignoring the link & jumping straight into the *Magnolia* reference. 

So yes.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Seriously watch the link. Its only a minute and its awesome.

Champ make a .gif of that shit.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

That link was pretty cool. I did not see that coming. (Y)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ShinsuKlee Nakamura said:


> From a sexual point of view, me neither. At all.
> 
> But, she seems like a pretty cool kid with lots of style, she's from my home City and was at Glasto whilst I was not, so in that moment I lived vicariously through her. or something similar.


This is what's between the lines that Magic is having a hard time reading. She plays a great character, and just seems like a cool person in general. 

:zayn3


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

WTF? That Leopard is a fucking boss.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Shepard said:


> after spending about 90 minutes discussing my brothers glasto experience w/ him yesterday i now have to go.


:mark:

Yes. It's magical. 

It's totally addictive and you'll want to go again and again. It does kind of ruin the rest of the year though as you're "not at Glastonbury".


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

Getting a little tired of people on my Facebook and Twitter talking about how much they miss Glastonbury.

Probably because I've never been there. :side:


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

That applies to me as well, except instead of Glasto it's Magaluf.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

Swood said:


> That applies to me as well, except instead of Glasto it's Magaluf.


I can relate to that too.

A couple of friends of mine are going to Malia on Friday, and they've literally been counting down the days on Twitter for MONTHS. They're the kind of guys who abuse the shit out of their snapchat stories too, so that should be fun.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

nobody give a *FUCK* about 40!


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I knew Elba would give me back some of the TTT street cred :mark:


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

TAR said:


> I knew Elba would give me back some of the TTT street cred :mark:












:kobe6


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Myers said:


>


the ones who like doing Tyler Perry movies.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cody thats racist.

Those are just "Terrible Actors" or "TylerPerrorists"


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I think I'm back, but I doubt anyone knew I was gone


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I knew. I'll always know.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Probably because of Cody 8*D


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I saw you posted a picture of your beard on Facebook which i'm pretty sure I approved of.

I also saw Cody's haircut. lolz.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Well you'd have to approve of it, I mean it is pretty boss.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Not as cool as my mountain man beard but yeah haha.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

My "gf" keeps telling me trim it, but I don't know about that


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

how awkward would it be if cody banned you, IYF?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I guess Id have to kick his ass then


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

what did you think of the kesler trade btw? do you think it's enough to FINALLY get over the hump next year(i thought we had it this year tbh :jose).


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

It fucking better, I mean a Getzlaf/Kesler 1-2 punch down the middle is gnarly, 2 big strong guys to compete with those dastardly Kings.

But honestly everyone in the west got stronger down the middle, but I think the Getzlaf/Kesler combo is the best.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

William Murderface said:


> I guess Id have to kick his ass again


fixed :side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I saw you posted a picture of your beard on Facebook which i'm pretty sure I approved of.
> 
> I also saw Cody's haircut. lolz.


8*D


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

:dead2

didnt know we had a Walker smiley 8*D






Spoiler



:evra


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

the tiny tree that off'ed him got the benoit treatment. perhaps w/time.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

find me a new SANSA avy, cody, pls. it would be a good use of your time imo.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Nakamura was in the UK last month and I had no idea. :jose

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ShinsuKlee Nakamura said:


> Nakamura was in the UK last month and I had no idea. :jose
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!


:fuckedup


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :fuckedup


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Klee/Cody, did the embedding code work for that Nakamura rep?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Look at this dirty sheep fucker above me :side:


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey, I object to being called dirty!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

WOOLCOCK said:


> Klee/Cody, did the embedding code work for that Nakamura rep?


no 

was wondering what it contained too


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

WOOLCOCK said:


> Hey, I object to being called dirty!


Oh look it's that cleanly sheep fucker


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> no
> 
> was wondering what it contained too


Boooooourns


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

zilch, yet again. :hayley2


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

^ I finally figured it out now. DM link was throwing me off with the code. Stupidly didn't think to delete part of the link like you do with youtube embedding.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ludacris song kills the humor to a dragging degree similar of what someone who writes American spoof films will think is humorous, but the content itself, that is Nakamura owning dames who want him, will forever remain priceless.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

Forgive me, please, but I still haven't even figured out what this thread is about. :|


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

^ A place to chat mindless drivel really. Absolutely anything can and will be discussed, but it's typically light hearted stuff that isn't particularly relevant elsewhere. Or in the case wrestling/sports/TV gets discussed here it's because it's quieter and less mongs hang about and ruin the conversation.



Hayley Seydoux said:


> Ludacris song kills the humor to a dragging degree similar of what someone who writes American spoof films will think is humorous, but the content itself, that is Nakamura owning dames who want him, will forever remain priceless.


Should have gone with BRICK FROG tbh:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

When Bodydonna Skip shows up, you'll find your success.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

WOOLCOCK said:


> Klee/Cody, did the embedding code work for that Nakamura rep?


It didn't but I assumed it was because I was at work and not your ineptness when it comes to the repping of dailymotion videos. 



WOOLCOCK said:


> Boooooourns


OH YEAOH!! Bitches fucking love NAKAMUUURA SHINSUKEEEEE!!

Sweet vid though!

I'm just not sure he loves the bitches, he seems to be smitten by Mr Rocky romero, it's rather hilarious. 



Barry Horowitz said:


> Forgive me, please, but I still haven't even figured out what this thread is about. :|


What's your opinion Bazza?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Woke up remembering that I had found the debit card which I lost a few days ago, but not sure if it was in real life, or I just dreamt it :jose


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

50c pints of the GOAT beer :yum:, craic in the bar with each goal must have been immense
http://thedailyedge.thejournal.ie/roisin-dubh-world-cup-50c-erdinger-1561426-Jul2014/


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Swood said:


> Woke up remembering that I had found the debit card which I lost a few days ago, but not sure if it was in real life, or I just dreamt it :jose


:lol


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> 50c pints of the GOAT beer :yum:, craic in the bar with each goal must have been immense
> http://thedailyedge.thejournal.ie/roisin-dubh-world-cup-50c-erdinger-1561426-Jul2014/


ROUSEY :yum:


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

MOZZA :yum:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Was looking up some parks and rec stuff earlier



 :done


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I just find this odd.

CM Punk's retirement predicted in 2012


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

That is interesting, but he did not go out with a bang. And too many fans are still wondering when he will be back. I have yet to convince my son that he will never see Punk again. He keeps thinking he will be back at some point. I know he will be looking forward to it until the 2015 Royal Rumble. That is when it will finally start sinking in for him, as well as a lot of others I hope.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Bleacher Report :Jordan


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

I applied to be a writer for Bleacher Report when I was 16, back when I wanted a career in sports journalism, and they rejected me.

Bastards.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

That's ironic since most of the columns written on the bleacher report look to be written by teenagers.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Knocks said:


> I applied to be a writer for Bleacher Report when I was 16, back when I wanted a career in sports journalism, and they rejected me.
> 
> Bastards.


Man, you must have really sucked.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Swood said:


> Bleacher Report :Jordan


I know it doesn't really offer the best quality, but I just read that article and found it....weird.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Myers said:


> That's ironic since most of the columns written on the bleacher report look to be written by teenagers.


Why Randy Orton should retire - Bleacher Report

And this was written by? 8*D


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

BOOGIE COUSINS said:


> Was looking up some parks and rec stuff earlier
> 
> 
> 
> :done


Up there as one of the best lines the show has produced.

"Can you photoshop your life with better decisions Jerry?"

"Leslie, I looked up your symptoms on the internet and it says you might have Network Connectivity Problem"

^ being my two other standouts. Umpteen others which would be right in contention upon further rewatch. Actually "do you have a history of mental illness in the family?" "i have an uncle who does yoga" is right alongside them. Plus Perd's ET review. Mesmerising stuff.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WOOLCOCK do you go to the Slaughterhouse for Parts & Recreation?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Funnily enough I was at a summer charity event today, and they had baby lambs on display. My first thought was that if WAGG was Welsh, they'd have been firmly in his eyesight.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WOOLCOCK said:


> Funnily enough I was at a summer charity event today, and they had baby lambs on display. My first thought was that if WAGG was Welsh, they'd have been firmly in his eyesight.


You sick son of a bitch.

Actually i'm sure your mother is a nice person. Unless you are an orphan.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Short of them discovering I post on a wrestling forum and am running with a sheep shagger moniker I can't see them wanting rid of me.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

They're Welsh, they understand your impulses.

North Korea filed an injunction with the U.N. over the new Rogen/Franco movie. :lmao

Edit: North Korean media has also reported their Soccer team has made it to the World Cup finals. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

:lmao oh korea, never change

i'm sure they've already made a replica trophy ahead of time to boot


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Gotta love their optimism.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice to see you're still alive McQueen. Didn't got arrested yet, that's good.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not a criminal. 

Good to see you back too.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

McQueen, I've enjoyed the cut of your jib for some time now. I just wanted to say that. And any friend of Greg's is a friend of mine, so there's that too.

And if you DID get arrested, I'd represent you. :chrisholly


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Swood said:


>


:homer3


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ;36669594 said:


> McQueen, I've enjoyed the cut of your jib for some time now. I just wanted to say that. And any friend of Greg's is a friend of mine, so there's that too.
> 
> And if you DID get arrested, I'd represent you. :chrisholly


ositivity

Someone needs to super impose :arn or :arn2 on this


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Gangsta Guerrero

Such a shame he checked out on us before this gimmick got him the World title.

Eddie Guerrero vs Orton @ Wrestlemania 22 would have been amazing had it happened. Would have been ****1/2 minimum.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

This reddit thread is GOAT.

http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/2akt3n/yeaaoh_the_essential_shinsuke_nakamura/


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Champ i just went to my user cp, ffs :sodone

as if i needed a reminder to be more lovestruck/obsessed


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

CERTS


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

P.P. :stuff


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

"Old words that have hidden meaning amongst a close-knit group of e-friends on a wrestling forum"


Am I doing this right? ༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Like this.

:stuff


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*soon.gif*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> *soon.gif*


*Bring her in WWE... she's about to cut a promo already.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sansa would get the greatest babyface sympathy cheers ever. And when she wins the title it's :mark::mark::mark::mark: she did it, MY GAWD.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

haha, people is so hyped with Sansa and I imagine how would it be if she decides to make a nude soon. Which it won't happen :brodgers

Btw Wagg do you watched The Professional, thoughts?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> *soon.gif*


SOON :sansa



Demon Hunter said:


> haha, people is so hyped with Sansa and I imagine how would it be if she decides to make a nude soon. Which it won't happen :brodgers
> 
> Btw Wagg do you watched The Professional, thoughts?


wished she would do the swerve where her age was fibbed & everyone would feel dirty having to wait until a birthday to finally say something on the internet

and yeah, wagg thoughts on Portman in the movie.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

This is outrageously cool. Like, really really cool.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> wished she would do the swerve where her age was fibbed & everyone would feel dirty having to wait until a birthday to finally say something on the internet


It's going to happen with :cgm next year, where everybody would express their real thoughts on her openly without the fear of being judged.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

ShinsuKlee Nakamura said:


> This is outrageously cool. Like, really really cool.


CHAMP is just the effing best.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

still a BABE even though the single is unfortunately shit


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

and what a BABE


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Demon Hunter said:


> It's going to happen with :cgm next year, where everybody would express their real thoughts on her openly without the fear of being judged.


Scared COWARDS.

bandwagon is full, anyways. :cgm


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Never got to ask Hiplop but, who the fuck calls themselves Lights?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Her last name is Poxlighter or something odd like that so people called her Lights anyways so she changed her name legally since some band had LIGHTS trademarked.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Doesn't matter what she calls herself if she looks that good.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I don't care what she calls herself. shes cute.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: This might be my last post for awhile.

Or till tomorrow. Who knows.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

</3


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

has the movie thread finally made mcqueen SNAP??


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth: This might be my last post for awhile.
> 
> Or till tomorrow. Who knows.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> *soon.gif*


can i take this too? :side:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Too good not to share.*




Spoiler: stretch






nWoWcWFan4Life said:


> Seabs said:
> 
> 
> > nWoWcWFan4Life said:
> ...





nWoWcWFan4Life said:


> Seabs said:
> 
> 
> > nWoWcWFan4Life said:
> ...


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm probs gonna neg this dude a fair bit now for being a 14'er :banderas


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

:lmao That's gotta be one of the greatest conversations I've read.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Outstanding that, Seabs.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I almost admire the effort on his part. Will patiently await the #MeltUp.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Now it feels less special.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Ranch Dressing said:


> can i take this too? :side:


Go ahead, my current one is better :trips5


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

this fuxin guy.

still have that SANSA gif in my photobucket. saves me from a rainy day.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

I have another p. great Sansa avy in the holster. I'd give it to you but you're busy Entering the Void n' all that.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah I don't see a change happening for a long time. Despite the urge that comes from missing Gaga.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Seabs said:


> *Too good not to share.*


Wow. This guy either doesn't understand the credibility of the word "administrator", or he's completely arrogant. Or both.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

fuck the expendables 3, more like a expendables 2 remake. mel gibson was pretty badass tho.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Truth: This might be my last post for awhile.
> 
> Or till tomorrow. Who knows.


Say it ain't so


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

gonna need to save this thread again :tucky


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

do pale people get sunburns easily?


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

ya. when i was away the other week a friend of mine was using factor 50 suncream like the entire week and still burned. poor guy


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Obviously, magic.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

it was just a question. i know gingers burn easily because they dont have souls and stuff, but i was wondering about pale, soulful people.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

daywalkers?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

soulful :booka


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

by soulful i meant FULL OF SOUL obviously, not the gay other meaning.


anyways, lol @ weak skinned pale people. cant even take the SUN.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

SANSA appears to prove you wrong. :sansa


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Black people can get sunburned too, trufax.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Off to a festie today!!

Fucking boom boom pow! 

Oh yeah, did you know you can sun burn through a window?


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Ranch Dressing?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*STUFF*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

STUFF I found your facebook page. And I came.

And then I came again.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

STUFF said:


> Ranch Dressing?


stupid ass retard. :kobe3



the annoying kid in mafia.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Truth: Forgot Magic's name atm is Ranch Dressing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

stupid ass retard. :kobe3


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I remember when my post was here stating how I forgot magic's name is currently Ranch Dressing. :sansa


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

When I was a very little kid I used to always think skin color came from how much time you spend in the sun..

... I didn't know many black people growing up as you can probably tell..


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Am I the link to fixing this thread?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

:favre

Edit: :tucky


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Renee Young is a total babe.

That is all.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm already dealing with fucking deep depression issues and shit all going wrong lately, but hey its okay I have vacation time coming up.....


OH WAIT NO WE AREN'T GOING TO SEND YOU YOUR PAYCHECK THE DAY BEFORE YOU GO ON VACATION MOTHERFUCKER!

My life sucks.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*If the worst comes to the worst you can always go back to being my Butler.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

If you can get me them papers I am a qualified Butler/Chauffeur


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*STUFF sent me an application so you'll have competition this time.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Great I have now entered CAL MYSELF levels of Depression because STUFF raises the fucking bar to a level I can't match.

:stuff


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

DRUNK MOTHERCUFKACERS


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm working on it.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

oh hey eric


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey Cody.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I totally just watched The Winter Soldier. We can finally love a movie together.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I saw that.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Nick Fury owning twenty jobbers while held up in his armored SUV :mark:


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Cobie Smulders shooting two guys as if its the most casual shit ever :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

And basically everything else about the flick :mark:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I was gone for a week and I'm not sure anyone noticed. :hmm:

Might be gone for another week after this. Shits getting pretty deep around where I am in my life right now. Hopefully I will come out of it not smelling like shit. Pray for me bros. And send some money. Lots of money. Thanks.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Renee Young is a total babe.
> 
> That is all.


This is 100% true. You are playing this game correctly.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

personal incarnation of heaven


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> personal incarnation of heaven


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

No. It's mine.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

sup everyone :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

JSL lives :shocked:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> JSL lives :shocked:


Yeah, just been busy af. What's new with you?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

THE REVIVALS


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Truth - I went to a salmon hatchery earlier today and it ended up depressing the hell out of me. Bunch of fish that, following their own instinct to return to the place they were born at the end of their lifespan, were just waiting in a crowded line. Waiting to die.

I guess they brought it on themselves, though. Stupid bastards.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

JSL said:


> Yeah, just been busy af. What's new with you?


Nothing good.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

McQueen said:


> STUFF I found your facebook page. And I came.
> 
> And then I came again.


Should have added me so I could came also


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I will do that now sir!


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Felling better my man?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well right now i'm under a lot of stress and i'm supposed to be on Vacation but my payroll at work fucked up and i'm stuck at home, but now I have a little more STUFF in my life to cheer me up.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

subtlety isn't by forte I guess :side:


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Truth:I hate Callisto and his Eva Marie shit.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Everyone hates Callisto.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

oh hey moz


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

That wasn't me, I swear.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Truth:I hate Callisto and his Eva Marie shit.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Red with the save :eva



Baines On Toast said:


> That wasn't me, I swear.


I believe you.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Another fan of Terry Pratchett's books has joined the forum recently. I may not need any of you rogues to complete me anymore.

Just kidding. Your mockery and occasional ambivalence fuel me in ways you may never appreciate. <3


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You son of a bitch.

Its official. I've lost everything. :'(


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I said I "may not" need you anymore. It was a caveat you were supposed to grasp hold of.

I don't want you to give up that easily. We'll always have the EU.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You'll always be the Corran Horn to my Wedge.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

That is the best thing anyone has ever said to me <3


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You know it! I know it!


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Everyone has me! ༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Without you ZOMBO i'd be forced to execute Cody.

He should thank you every day.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

plz aige


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

I watched the Okada / Nakamura G1 Climax match. Holy sweet tits.



I thought Cody would be proud.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

w/a tear in my eye.

love those bookers giving the long awaited Nakamura vs Okada match in that setting. They knew. Oh, how they knew.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't get how these two guys in THAT video, in THAT big of a match, in front of THAT big of a crowd wrestled in a shitty gymnasium in Windsor a couple months back in front of a few hundred fans that probably didn't know who they were, and then went and had drinks about 15 feet from my table afterwards. It's hard to wrap my mind around.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Great match, slightly heartbreaking. Awesome to see two bros going at it.

No idea what Nakamuras going to be doing come wrestle kingdom now. :jose


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Until now I realize how Sophie Turner look like Boy George the singer of Culture Club, does this means he was attractive too, :hmm:


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

y'all ready to feel feels?






2:15 & 6:50 :jose


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

My new avatar. 

:banderas

I don't think I'm going to change it for a long time. A '_long time_' in CHAMP terms is anywhere from 1 to 7 days but I'm trying to do this in normal people's terms.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

WHY IS DIS DEAD 4


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Who have Liverpool got today Kenny?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

tomorrow KLEE. southampton


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

The pornography industry is vile.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

CODY


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

KENNY


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

HOW ARE U


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

my nephew really wants to learn the guitar so I gave him an old one I had and volunteered to teach him, I started as I do with anyone by asking him for 2 songs he'd really like to learn, he told me Hey There Delilah and something by The Script

I was like ut

these kids today are such ****


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Well that's a legendary post if I've ever read one.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Hanoi I just thought of a potential debate for us while I was outside cutting grass:

_TLC's "No Scrubs" or Sporty Thievz' "No Pigeons" - WHO YA GOT?_


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

:lmao Hanoi

Probably wants to learn guitar so he can busk on the streets by doing covers of Ed Sheeran songs.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Swood said:


> :lmao Hanoi
> 
> Probably wants to learn guitar so he can busk on the streets by doing covers of Ed Sheeran songs.


Fastest way to get yo dick wet. :chrisholly


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ;38706490 said:


> Hanoi I just thought of a potential debate for us while I was outside cutting grass:
> 
> _TLC's "No Scrubs" or Sporty Thievz' "No Pigeons" - WHO YA GOT?_


Id forgotten all about No Pigeons until you posted that, was only moderately worth looking it up on youtube, still Im gonna pick that though and use the reasoning that No Scrubs is barely even in the top 5 TLC tunes (Creep is my jam).



Swood said:


> :lmao Hanoi
> 
> Probably wants to learn guitar so he can busk on the streets by doing covers of Ed Sheeran songs.


Actually the topic of Sheeran did come up and once again I had to put him over strong as an example to young people everywhere that playing the guitar makes everyone more attractive, even that little weird lookin pudgy ginger cunt. He was on tv the other night playing a gig in some fancy venue in NY and the crowd was rammed with quality lookin women, and not just Cody bait either, model types in their twenties, all dripping like broken fridges everytime he sang another sappy song. Fair balls to him.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hmm. Dripping bait.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Gone are the days when the kids dreamed with being a guitarist to bang chicks, to snorting cocaine and to make fun of god. :tlk

The world has changed.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I still hold those views. Only replace guitar w/keyboard and/or SYNTH. I had Dio & Van Halen's backs.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ;38706490 said:


> Hanoi I just thought of a potential debate for us while I was outside cutting grass:
> 
> _TLC's "No Scrubs" or Sporty Thievz' "No Pigeons" - WHO YA GOT?_


:mark: I was thinking about the 'No Pigeons' song the other day. Ah, the memories.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Van Halen? I would replace them with Kraftwerk, those germans were crazy. :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I wanted topical metal choices for when their backlash w/synth was around when they were being INNOVATORS.

but Kraftwerk are more up my alley.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Need that Sonata Arctica keytar.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

^ That's some next level futuristic shit right there.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Did you take the guitar back Hanoi or hit him with it _Honky Tonk style_?

I will also accept drinking until you forgot you had a nephew as an answer.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

think i felt earthquake for the first time.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BOOGIE COUSINS said:


> think i felt earthquake for the first time.


damn, like, I fell asleep, and woke up to seeing breaking newz about it. So weird that I knew damn well you probably felt it.

They talking about power outages and some shit, and showed wreckage (shit on the floor, and whatever) of a grocery store. Everything good/or decent on your end thou?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> damn, like, I fell asleep, and woke up to seeing breaking newz about it. So weird that I knew damn well you probably felt it.
> 
> They talking about power outages and some shit, and showed wreckage (shit on the floor, and whatever) of a grocery store. Everything good/or decent on your end thou?


Breh i'm 100 miles away from where it happened, all i felt was me rocking sideways back and forth.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lol that's good.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ;38722866 said:


> Need that Sonata Arctica keytar.


Now I'm reminded of how we first bonded. THE POWER <3


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ*


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Pratchett said:


> Did you take the guitar back Hanoi or hit him with it _Honky Tonk style_?
> 
> I will also accept drinking until you forgot you had a nephew as an answer.


no but I might have to smash it over Cody and Zombo's heads if they keep posting more of this woat twiddley keyboard metal shite.

putting your keyboard on a strap doesnt make it anyless lame, plz leave the hall ut



Demon Hunter said:


> Van Halen? I would replace them with Kraftwerk, those germans were crazy. :mark:


^this guy here, this is a guy who knows whats up (Y)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

plz don't be a muck savage

and ffs that Van Halen mention was for history purposes only. right over their heads. I'm only talking about Electronica for the rest of my days. Can't repeat another farce.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

omf :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

ALL*RED*EVERYTHING


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Role Model is right up there with TLK as one of the greatest posters of all time in my estimation.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

olaf, bezerker


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I legit thought Swagger and Barrett would be in the main event within the span of 4-5 years when they debuted.

Swagger's first reign was mismanaged imo, I remember him trying to be too different after winning the title. Wonder if he'll ever get to hold the big one again now that the titles have been unified.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I went to the Renaissance Festival on Saturday afternoon. Kicking myself now for not having done it sooner. Lots of cool shops with great stuff to buy, I never saw so many medieval weapons I wanted to purchase, and all for reasonable prices. There were even halberds, which makes sense I suppose. Seeing those reminded me of a conversation on here in the TWD thread. Now I know where to score me one. :mark:

I hated the fact that I was there with the family. So hard not to get caught staring at all the cleavage. So many wenches with their bosoms on the verge of spilling out. So many leather and chain mail bikinis. Yes, I will indeed be going back. 'Tis a good time to be had by all. Or at least by me.

There was also one fangirl there dressed in an impressive Dalek costume. Wasn't sure what that had to do with the Renaissance, but then again I am only a casual Who fan and there might have been some logical story based reason. She looked great and I thought about taking a picture but I didn't want to be *that *particular creepy old guy. At least not while anyone else could see me.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Damn, "Cult of Personality" is so much better than "This Fire Burns" as a theme for CM Punk that it's not even funny.

It's as if the song was tailor-made for him, it's as if it is describing him.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pratchett talking about one of best places to attend. Wenches & sausagewallets everywhere. Speaking out of my heart.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pretty pissed he didn't invite me to go with him.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That makes two of us. I would have done the trek.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCLIztOXf4Q

Punk's gonna swag!

@Cody: Tell me that you wouldn't hit that during that time period. And just out of interest, how many of the WR people are on here? I saw i$e's thread, and realized quite a few, saw TLK, Jake etc, but was legit pissed that Role Model wasn't on here. Dude made the music threads come alive imo.

Might make an anti-porngoraphy rant sometime in the future, but might come off as being a bit CM Punk-ish. The industry is beyond vile imo.


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

i have been trying to figure out what to do with my 1000th post but after I didnt feel like making lengthy summerslam review post or anything silly like that, i decided to come and dump it here out of everyones sight


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

McQueen said:


> Pretty pissed he didn't invite me to go with him.





Hayley Seydoux said:


> That makes two of us. I would have done the trek.


I've only mentioned several times I was going. You guys had plenty of chances to either insinuate yourselves or tell me how jealous you were. Besides, the last time I invited McQueen to come hang out he made up some excuse about getting lost or something. And there was definitely drinking and debauchery to be had that night.



WWEUniverse said:


> i have been trying to figure out what to do with my 1000th post but after I didnt feel like making lengthy summerslam review post or anything silly like that, i decided to come and dump it here out of everyones sight


Adding to his post count in Games & Trivia 8*D


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCLIztOXf4Q
> 
> Punk's gonna swag!
> 
> ...


If you mean Arterton, well hell, I still would. But no doubt in the movie it was off the charts.

Safe to say I'm pretty much the most active of the bunch. But TLK, Brye, JM _(he was probably J_Merce at the time)_, WCW _(once in a while in Entertainment)_, umm shoot. That might be it. At least as far as I can remember w/o anyone who isn't banned. Role Model technically is on here. He just never seems to post anymore. The search only went so far.

I don't mind porn. Its an industry of the obscene & desires, can't be clean all the time. I love wrestling to death, but I'd say that industry is just as wrong in a number of ways. Depends on viewpoint. 



Pratchett said:


> I've only mentioned several times I was going. You guys had plenty of chances to either insinuate yourselves or tell me how jealous you were. Besides, the last time I invited McQueen to come hang out he made up some excuse about getting lost or something. And there was definitely drinking and debauchery to be had that night.


well FUCK. Current hangover atm didn't come from debauchery at a Ren Fair. So it isn't worth having. D'oh.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Really funny how the world goes insane over a naked famous pictures, and lots of them have average bodies. :lol


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm pretty impressed with Brie Larson's rack. I didn't realize she had that much heat.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

oh yeah the girl from Scott Pilgrim.

I only know like the half of them the rest are unknown for me, the Avril Lavigne pic tho :lol


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Well this is interesting.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Allegedly the list of people the hacker has nudes from.

omg @ a possible dave franco nude :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:lmao wtf

Aubrey Plaza tho...

wait, Abigail Breslin. Oh lord. _(never mind. she's eighteen)_


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cody go read my request in the movie thread and then do it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Welp, just found out I'm not going to be able to finish my degree this year because my loan got denied. 

Had a shitty ass day just waiting for it to be confirmed but a full liter of pepppermint schnapps helped take my mind off of that. ~___~

:ambrose


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Hugs for Brye. ༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

He was probably wanting to hug everyone after he finished that bottle. Word.

*༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao Unfortunately I was in the middle of a poker game and made some poor decisions. Walked home after and watched some wrasslin' with my dad.

Full scale job search this week though, should be back on track soon.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Did you show him PWG? :sansa


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Yeah, he loves it haha. He's a big Willie Mack/Ricochet/Rich Swann/Rick Knox fan. Showed him the Threemendous III ladder match and I haven't seen him mark for something like that ending in years. :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Showed him one of the craziest matches ha. Nice. NICK JACKSON'S SPRINGBOARD. I still remember my reaction when I first saw the match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

PWG has made me appreciate the Bucks more than I used to. I couldn't get into their TNA run much and I've been away from ROH for like 5 years now. But they're fun as hell. 

I've been diversifying my tastes recently. Even started watching some NJPW the other night.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Totally. They rule. TNA stuff was iffy, but their series of matches vs Guns ruled the world. That was the series that I loved that year, compared to the often praised, but didn't personally do anything for me, Guns vs Beer Money series. Thought Guns vs Bucks (or GenMe) had much stronger chemistry. Not counting their terrible Full Metal Mayhem match. Impact sprint, Destination X, No Surrender, & BFG though. :mark:

Fabulous. What did you watch from New Japan?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I definitely remember liking a couple of the ones vs MCMG. Definitely the BFG one. I had crazy expectations for the Beer Money/MCMG series. Hell, they made a DVD about it. I assumed it was good. Wasn't fairly underwhelmed when I actually watched the series. 

Watched the following:

Devitt vs Ibushi - Wrestle Kingdom 8
AJ Styles vs Okada - G1 Climax (this year)
Devitt vs Okada - Can't recall the name of the show

I'm definitely enjoying it. Originally threw some on to get an idea of what Devitt can do. However it's very different but really cool. (Y)

Probably gonna go through a few matches a day to get myself familiar with most of the roster.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Didn't even know it got a DVD of its own. It was well received by most, just wasn't my cup of tea. Despite being a fan of all four. In fact loving most of em, actually.

Makes one hope Devitt can use the swanky body paint while in WWE sometime. Carnage ruled. Devitt vs Okada was probably from Kizuna Road: Akita if it was for the IWGP Championship. Only other match they had was in the Climax last year. Some recs for his recent work as far as last year goes:

vs Tanahashi _(take your pick; watch their entire series. Great stuff.)_
vs Gedo _(Kizuna Road: Night One)_
vs Alex Shelley (_Road to Invasion Attack & Best of the Super Juniors Finals. Latter was probably my pick for sleeper "classic" of the year. T'was amazing.)_
vs Kota Ibushi vs Low Ki _(Wrestle Kingdom VII)_

The more you watch the more I think you'll get the feel for their simple storylines & complexity found in-between the ropes rather than anywhere else. Stories told in the ring are constantly phenomenal, if you ask me.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm just hoping he doesn't get an Irish comedy character named Drunky Mcpaddywagon or something. :lmao

I'll definitely look into those. I love the way you don't even need commentary to understand everything that's going on. It's really fantastic stuff.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Brye :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

and the commentary is always awesome too. A major plus. :mark:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Brye :mark:


:mark:

How you been? 



Hayley Seydoux said:


> and the commentary is always awesome too. A major plus. :mark:


Production is awesome too. I saw a clip of Okada coming out with a fucking raptor. :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Giant raptor & Cloud Strife's Sword. That's how the World Champion enters at their biggest show of the year.

Naito's FIRE entrance on the final Night of the Climax this year :mark:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Yeah, holy shit how could I forgot that sword. I marked hard for that. I was always a Final Fantasy IX guy but VII owned too.

Been meaning to watch some Timesplitters too. Especially since I've been an Alex Shelley guy for years now.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Where it lacks Chris Sabin is the only negative that remotely comes close. KUSHIDA is stellar & the duo is on par w/Young Bucks level if you ask me. Impeccable chemistry together. Match vs Young Bucks this year from Dominion was GREAT, as you could imagine. Sure you know of reDRagon too; they had a really good/great match vs Splitters on the final night of the Climax.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Just started watching reDRagon a bit. I know of O'Reilly but had only seen a couple Bobby Fish matches. So far so good. (Y) 

Keeping a list of all these matches haha. Doesn't help that WWE added a ton of Nitros to the Network. :side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

(Y)

I haven't even scratched the surface it feels like either, haha. Not forgetting about LANCE ARCHER matches. Yes, aka Lance Hoyt. Who RULES in New Japan like how we knew he ruled in the companies prior.

I've recently watched Nitro from 95, 97, & 98 before they were added to the network. Now I can go back an refresh myself on 96. Arguably their best TV year when Nitro was on the air. So many great matches coming to mind. Think it does have 97 beat. Arn vs Hogan, Arn/Flair vs Hogan/Savage, Regal vs Psychosis, Flair vs Eddie, Finlay vs Regal, just to name a few popular matches off the top of my head. Also discovered Faces of Fear vs LOD happened on Nitro circa 96 too. And it was fabulous. MENG.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

LANCE ARCHER YES!!! I fucking loved Lance Hoyt. 

I actually haven't seen more than a handful of Nitros in my life so I'm pretty excited about this. Marked when I saw VK WALLSTREET. Love Mike Rotunda.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

After Christian's return to the WWE in 2009 and a brief period of re-living my childhood with the Attitude era (in 2010-11), I realized that I had been a peep since day one.

Screw WWE for giving Orton that reign over Christian in 2011 though (or in accurate terms, not letting him go over Orton). Have nothing against Orton either.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Currently marking the fuck out for both Paige and Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

aige


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> aige


She's such a babe.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Most appealing lass I've seen in wrestling. The dream is a reality. Screams fire walk w/me.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I think Paige still seems a bit awkward tbhayley. Fit as fuck though yeah.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Klee said:


> I think Paige still seems a bit awkward tbhayley. Fit as fuck though yeah.


She sounds a bit awkward, but I'll get used to it. Nothing wrong with her looks. You could say she's a bit pale, but other than that no contest.

Oh my god, I knew she was young but I had no idea that she was that young. 22? FUCK.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I only show an interest b/c of LOOKS


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> I only show an interest b/c of LOOKS


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHneJ0JTFJI

Even if you're not a fan, that was a legit mark-out moment.

BTW that black widow into the DDT @Summerslam 14' was pretty :mark: as well

Legit got chills when she kissed AJ and shoved her into the mat, but I get chills at least a couple of times during a PPV when I have not read spoilers. :side:


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Klee said:


> I think Paige still seems a bit *awkward* tbhayley. Fit as fuck though yeah.












Rebuttal.

Jesus christ, I thought she was bottomless in that picture for a moment when I saw it on google images

Bottomless >>> Topless


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Rebuttal.
> 
> Jesus christ, I thought she was bottomless in that picture for a moment when I saw it on google images
> 
> Bottomless >>> Topless


....

And now I have to masturbate.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> I only show an interest b/c of LOOKS


What if she had red hair though? And her entrance music was a Gaga song?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Don't.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Speaking of Paige, the WWE section acts like they've never talked to a woman in their life when they talk about AJ and Paige. Holy shit.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

That's probably because they haven't. Well, beside their mothers. Specifically that Regent Alien person or whoever that person was who admitted to crying at how sexy Paige was.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Yeah, I need to get the fuck out of that thread. :lmao

Arguing with these people is pointless. ~___~


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Callisto said:


> Don't.


You're just mad because it would mean the end of Eva. You know I'm right.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pratchett said:


> What if she had red hair though? And her entrance music was a Gaga song?


:sodone


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Pratchett said:


> What if she had red hair though? And her entrance music was a Gaga song?


Oh plz, Pratchett that's gross. :ann1


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hii


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Pratchett said:


> You're just mad because it would mean the end of Eva. You know I'm right.


Other way around.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Brye said:


> Speaking of Paige, the WWE section acts like they've never talked to a woman in their life when they talk about AJ and Paige. Holy shit.


In their defense, some/most of them are probably teenagers. Your body does weird shit during those years.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> In their defense, some/most of them are probably teenagers. Your body does weird shit during those years.


Fair point indeed.

Anybody else ready for football tomorrow?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Brye said:


> Yeah, I need to get the fuck out of that thread. :lmao
> 
> Arguing with these people is pointless. ~___~


you should have given me your mod spot. I would have handled business. :side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

FOOTBALL


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> I only show an interest b/c of LOOKS





Brye said:


> Speaking of Paige, the WWE section acts like they've never talked to a woman in their life when they talk about AJ and Paige. Holy shit.












:|

I'm legit convinced she's a freak irl :side:


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

lel


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

GREG


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

BRYE :mark:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

How you been, man?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Hanging in there. Working a bunch, dealing with family stuff, etc.

You? Are you still writing reviews for that column?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I feel that. (Y)

I'm doing well. Taking a semester off from school because of some loan problems. Just working a bit. And nah, I stopped a little while ago. 

You been watching any FOOTBAWL?!


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, watched yesterday. I'm pissed, though, because I forgot to do fantasy this year and that's what really keeps me interested in the games. I'm not as familiar with all the teams/players as I am with basketball so I need some extra motivation. Will be meeting up with friends later for the Chargers game though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

you can still join a late league greg.


should have joined the auction league imo.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Yeah man, fantasy has always helped get me interested in games that generally mean nothing haha. Don't think it's too late to join a league though.

Chargers tonight.  One of my best friends is a huge Charger fan. I think they've got a shot at making playoffs again with their roster. I like their offense a lot. PHILLIP


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

How does joining late work?

Idk what an auction league is 

Edit RIVERS


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> I'm legit convinced she's a freak irl :side:


Made that assumption a long time ago. :zayn3

& of course: :tlk plz


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't know how I feel about Dib having been right about someone on this site working in the same place that I do. Events have played out this week there and I've learned a few new things. Not sure how I feel about someone possibly having some dirt on me. :hmm:

Then again I may well be making connections where there aren't any. That happens to me a lot. Dat irrational paranoia. I really need to get back on my meds.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Made that assumption a long time ago. :zayn3
> 
> & of course: :tlk plz


<3


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Damn. 

I've been looking for a damn fucking song of synth-pop from the 80's but I can't find it. It's hard when you don't have the name of the band/singer.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Wow, Greg/TLK, long time no see.

Looking to add a lot more of WCW/ECW to my wrestling vids collection.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Demon Hunter said:


> Damn.
> 
> I've been looking for a damn fucking song of synth-pop from the 80's but I can't find it. It's hard when you don't have the name of the band/singer.


Have you tried using Spotify and searching through 80s pop playlists on there? I've been amazed at how many songs I've found on there that I knew but didn't know the name. 

On another note, I'm shooting 100% from the 3 point line in my basketball class so far this semester. About to announce my eligibility for the 2015 NBA draft. :side:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Wow, Greg/TLK, long time no see.
> 
> Looking to add a lot more of WCW/ECW to my wrestling vids collection.


Hi Jay.  

How goes it?


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Aid180 said:


> Have you tried using Spotify and searching through 80s pop playlists on there? I've been amazed at how many songs I've found on there that I knew but didn't know the name.


Yeah I've tried that too, also with youtube and searching for synth-pop songs on the whole internet with no luck at the moment. I will give it another chance to Spotify again before I forget the song.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

BADA BOOM, REALEST GUY IN THE ROOM


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Demon Hunter said:


> Damn.
> 
> I've been looking for a damn fucking song of synth-pop from the 80's but I can't find it. It's hard when you don't have the name of the band/singer.


What was the song about, or do you remember any lyrics/hooks?


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

^I don't remember too much of the song only the melody, I know if I hear it again I will recognize the song. But from what I can remember it mention the name "Johnny" and something with "run" I suppose it was a moderately successful song from the 80's or maybe it was from the 90's and I've been looking in the wrong decade.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

The Lady Killer said:


> Hi Jay.
> 
> How goes it?


Same as always, work is school/university minus the fun/independence pretty much. :side:

Sean O'Haire dead at 38, wrestling is pretty much a synonym for suicide.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Demon Hunter said:


> ^I don't remember too much of the song only the melody, I know if I hear it again I will recognize the song. But from what I can remember it mention the name "Johnny" and something with "run" I suppose it was a moderately successful song from the 80's or maybe it was from the 90's and I've been looking in the wrong decade.


Do you remember if it was a male or female vocalist? Is it connected to a movie or tv show you remember?


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

It was a male vocalist he sings in a serious tone. As for the the second I'm not sure, guess it may be a song for a movie :hmm: 

I guess I would have to search for soundtracks too, hopefully with more luck this time. Thanks Pratch. (Y)


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Let me know when you figure out what it is. Because now it's bothering me.
_Damn you..._


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

^Yeah I will let you know.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Fuck, I don't know what to google, but there's this commercial I saw earlier where this dude straight buried this little girl's lemonade/stand, and I swear he reminded me of WOOLCOCK with the way he was talking.

After he buried her lemonade, he walked off and didn't even pay. :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

wagg you can't say stuff like that and come up empty handed.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

lol was really trying to find the vid before the post. Just can't locate it. :faint:


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Fuck, I don't know what to google, but there's this commercial I saw earlier where this dude straight buried this little girl's lemonade/stand, and I swear he reminded me of WOOLCOCK with the way he was talking.
> 
> After he buried her lemonade, he walked off and didn't even pay. :lmao


I can lurk this thread no longer. I've just sat for half an hour watching shitty lemonade commercials trying to find this. da fuck man


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Haza said:


> I can lurk this thread no longer. I've just sat for half an hour watching shitty lemonade commercials trying to find this. da fuck man


So yeah, I was watching 17 again at the time, and it was coming on repeatedly. Here it is.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah man, I can't tell you how many times I've watched it now. lol 

The accent gets me all the time.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

WAGG you best be meaning you thought of me because of the in-depth verbal assault he went into. Because if that accent reminded you of myself, then that means on some level you consider me a toff. And I take great umbridge at being compared to a toff.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

WOOLCOCK said:


> WAGG you best be meaning you thought of me *because of the in-depth verbal assault he went into.* Because if that accent reminded you of myself, then that means on some level you consider me a toff. And I take great umbridge at being compared to a toff.


:lmao yes. 

I think I remember what you sound like in comparison to this guy.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

WOOLCOCK said:


> WAGG you best be meaning you thought of me because of the in-depth verbal assault he went into. Because if that accent reminded you of myself, then that means on some level you consider me a toff. And I take great umbridge at being compared to a *toff*.


At first I was wondering what an Imperial governor had to do with it. Then I read it again.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

A toff is another word for a ponce or essentially upper class/elitist snob with a high opinion of himself/herself. It can also be described as any southern england individual who goes travelling abroad for a year.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Toff:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

That's pretty much what I thought a toff was.

I will confess to being a bit cheeky and making a joke for certain others to catch. But they have either not been online, in this thread or chose to ignore my attempt.
So I guess I will take the :lose on that one.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Toff's only engage in sex w/people. SI is def not in that league. 

C'mon, now.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

^It took me five mins to realise you were making a sheep joke because at first glance I thought you were just calling me fuck ugly.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i thought people were talking about avatar the last airbender for a second. :sadpanda


great show btw.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

What happened to McQueen? I haven't seen him in awhile, I bet he's driving his Pink Cadillac through Atlantic City looking for the Tunnel of Love. :side:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm a little concerned. He would have appreciated my lame joke in particular. I am beside myself atm.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

WOOLCOCK said:


> ^It took me five mins to realise you were making a sheep joke because at first glance I thought you were just calling me fuck ugly.


nah



Spoiler: .















Riddled w/intelligent swag.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Alright you fucking turnips, what's going down ITT?

McQueen is done btw, he entered my home with intent I don't want to say here. Needless to say he never came back out. I saved you Cody.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Part of me always thought I should be thankful for the crippled community. Now I finally know why.

that and I feel like a broad confined to a wheelchair would be proper nasty. _Tom Green fucked up my childhood._


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

I've always wondered how wheelchair confined folks did that shit. Let me tell you...it ain't pretty. But it is amazing.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

All I have to hope for is there isn't any defective breaks. :zayn3


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Bubz said:


> I've always wondered how wheelchair confined folks did that shit. Let me tell you...it ain't pretty. But it is amazing.


Does it make you feel more or less of a man that your cock is the only part of your body able to stand at attention?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

1/3 into Parks Season 2.

This is getting pretty amazing. Favourite moment so far has to be Andy interrogating the kid in the conference room.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

GEORGE COSTANZA


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MINGE said:


> 1/3 into Parks Season 2.
> 
> This is getting pretty amazing. Favourite moment so far has to be Andy interrogating the kid in the conference room.


I just started getting into it a couple months ago and it's fantastic. The first season was kind of a drag but people told me it really picked up in the 2nd. They weren't wrong. Love it. (Y) :waffle


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> GEORGE COSTANZA


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

WOOLCOCK said:


> Does it make you feel more or less of a man that your cock is the only part of your body able to stand at attention?


Probably more.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

SNAKE PLISSKEN :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

George Costanza said:


>














Bubz said:


> Probably more.


:lmao



Brye said:


> SNAKE PLISSKEN :mark:


CARPENTER


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

NoC Poster Competition Voting thread is up guise: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/graphics-showroom/1396033-night-champions-poster-competition.html

pls & ty


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> NoC Poster Competition Voting thread is up guise: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/graphics-showroom/1396033-night-champions-poster-competition.html
> 
> pls & ty


After you didn't post my SummerSlam entry in the voting last time, I can't allow my feelings to be burned again by visiting that section. FUCK YOUR POSTER COMPETITION. :kappa



Hayley Seydoux said:


>


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Okay, real talk?

This










is one of the dopest things I think I've ever seen you make. Bravo.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Just finished up on Parks S2

Finale episode is probably the best so far (second being The Possum). Loved all the loose ends being tied up, the building of April/Andy, and Ron falling over on the grass.



Spoiler: Gotta say though...



...that last scene threw me for a curveball, if only because the Reporter character and Tom's ex-wife look too much alike from a distance that when Tom actually said who it was I was all like whaaaaaaaaaat.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Don't know what took me so long to watch SouthPark, but I watched my first full episode of the show last month. Was on the floor dead by the time it was over.



Spoiler: Spoiler alert



Butters and the other melvins saving the day as the Charlie's Angels









Randy & Gerald watching each other masturbate in the jacuzzi









The police thinking shooting up the party thinking it was a cult ritual









Every dude in the end admitting they've watched each other masturbate











Must have been a divine intervention, because I've been hooked since then. And the new season starts next week, too? Hnnnnnnggg, and I still have a shitload of seasons to binge on. :mark: Hopefully I'm not hyping myself out for nothing and the new stuff isn't mediocre fluff like MacFarlane & Company or The Simpsons.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

MINGE said:


> Okay, real talk?
> 
> This
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Callisto said:


> Don't know what took me so long to watch SouthPark, but I watched my first full episode of the show last month. Was on the floor dead by the time it was over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one of my favorite episodes. :lmao

Have you seen the Civil War re-enactment one? It's from like season 3 and it's hilarious. South Park is great.

lol no one home today so I watched 8 hours of The League and bought a pizza. ~___~


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

it's been my favorite show since I was 4, but I still havent watched season 16. SHAME.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

From what I saw of it (probably about 3/4 of the season) it was pretty good.

Only reason I have a hulu plus account. Plus hulu pretty much begs you to come back when you go to cancel and they give you a couple free months.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Brye said:


> That's one of my favorite episodes. :lmao
> 
> Have you seen the Civil War re-enactment one? It's from like season 3 and it's hilarious. South Park is great.
> 
> lol no one home today so I watched 8 hours of The League and bought a pizza. ~___~


Yes! :banderas At the moment, it's probably one of my top three favorite episodes along with the aforementioned cult party one and the episode where all of the homeless people invade and destroy the town.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Callisto said:


> Don't know what took me so long to watch SouthPark, but I watched my first full episode of the show last month. Was on the floor dead by the time it was over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SMILEY, OMGODDESS


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Just made $95 (in Amazon Cash) trading in a couple textbooks and a few old video games. I actually got more for MLB 2K12 than I paid for it because Amazon was overvaluing it a lot. :mark:

Also thinking about going to a double double e houseshow in Providence next week. Rollins, Cesaro, Ziggler & Wyatts are supposed to be there. Probably two of Kidd, Breeze, Neville & Zayn too. Never seen the Wyatts live.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

:tucky:safeplace:bill:bryan6:bryan4:brock4:Hall

I'm really enjoying these recent additions to the smiley family.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

:Lenny


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Really should show some more love for unch


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

You're welcome for this one Klee. :Hall
Bit disappointed I haven't had the proper occasion to use it yet myself, but at least it is there when we need it.

I really should be working on my debate right now, but I am in such a lousy mood here at work I can't focus. I'll have a few hours tonight, plus I did finally get 1 day of vacation approved for tomorrow. I'll end up getting it done sometime then.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Please excuse the double post, but I was caught off guard by the image you repped me Demon Hunter. Especially since I haven't noticed anyone new following me on Twitter. :| And by the way, did you ever figure out what that song was?


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Pratchett said:


> Please excuse the double post, but I was caught off guard by the image you repped me Demon Hunter. Especially since I haven't noticed anyone new following me on Twitter. :| And by the way, did you ever figure out what that song was?


1- :homer3 

2- No, I did everything but with no luck I was so stressed by that, so I did what a rational person does best in this type of situations "I just gave Up" maybe someday I'll find that song


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:safeplace

WOW


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Can someone brief me on what happened with Headliner?

I'm lost :side:


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

>Headliner bans the letter combinations "vin" and "rus" to fuck with DualShock
>Mixed reception across the board
>One user sends a PM to VerticalScope asking for them to do something about this
>They literally get back to him, despite Seabs remarking about how they never respond to admin messages
>Few hours later, Headliner's name is removed from the staff
>Mixed reception across the board
>Various skepticisms and theories ensue about it being a work, etc.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I can see why people would say that, that's Montreal screwjob level shit right there :side:


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Somebody bitched to VS about K? :ti


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm snacking on some Pumpkin Spice Oreos right now. Holy shit these things are incredible. :yum::yum::yum:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Had those the other day. Great stuff. :mark:

Also, only 5 episodes left until I'm caught up in The League. Didn't love it at first but come season 2 it got so good. The characters are all great.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

has to be a swerve :mark:


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Oooooooh sickness and diarrhoea is fun. Fun for days. 

:-/


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

\

^truth imo.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Got a free beer tower at the bar tonight. :mark: Split it with two friends but that's still like 4 free beers.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Kobe. said:


> \
> 
> ^truth imo.


Sounds about right.

White people spicy isn't even spicy at all imo :side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Petetop_Kevinbottom


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Petetop_Kevinbottom


FOREVER UNCLEAN


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Where's Mcqueen?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hayley Seydoux said:


>


I absolutely lost it the first they used that costume. :lmao


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Myers said:


> Where's Mcqueen?


He is serving as a sex slave for Bubz

or 

He is enjoying a non-stop marathon of David Lynch's work, everybody knows how much he loves David Lynch 8*D


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

David Lynch is god.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Eric realized the owls are not what they seem.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Myers said:


> Where's Mcqueen?


RIP


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

McQueen probably just out completing his murder rounds. He'll be back.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> McQueen probably just out completing his murder rounds. He'll be back.


RIP Cody :jose


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'll never be vanquished.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

That one girl in your sig has a bad case of gingivitis, Cody.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

He's going to find you, you know that right? It's just a matter of time.

Oh, why didn't I screenshot all the reps? Lost opportunities and all that. :jose


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Pratchett said:


> RIP Cody :jose


:cry



Hayley Seydoux said:


> I'll never be vanquished.


very few people understand how powerful McQueen is...you're one of them...

Don't underestimate him.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> That one girl in your sig has a bad case of gingivitis, Cody.


Of all the problems to befall Lavinia Andronicus, it was her poor dental hygiene which hurt the most. 



Pratchett said:


> He's going to find you, you know that right? It's just a matter of time.
> 
> Oh, why didn't I screenshot all the reps? Lost opportunities and all that. :jose


Lies, lies.



swagger_ROCKS said:


> very few people understand how powerful McQueen is...you're one of them...
> 
> Don't underestimate him.


Not at all. I'm one of few people who probably know the gist of Queeny the best.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

More like the jizz of Queeny AMIRITE HEYOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

That IWC reactions/opinions from the 90's and 80's thread got me thinking.

In 10-20 years from now, the IWC will still be bitching about the newest star and will probably be saying "Hey, remember when people who could _actually_ wrestle, like Cena and Orton were the top stars of the company?"


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I just watched seven minutes of it and this custom storyline from WWE 2K14 is funny as shit

Link to the video

:lmao

EDIT: Batista attacks the "Celebrity Guest" :lmao


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> That IWC reactions/opinions from the 90's and 80's thread got me thinking.
> 
> In 10-20 years from now, the IWC will still be bitching about the newest star and will probably be saying *"Hey, remember when people who could actually wrestle, like Cena and Orton were the top stars of the company?"*


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

:stuff


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> I just watched seven minutes of it and this custom storyline from WWE 2K14 is funny as shit
> 
> Link to the video
> 
> ...


The whole thing is :lmao



Pratchett said:


>


Well yeah they can, but they get a lot of crap today for different reasons.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Well yeah they can, but they get a lot of crap today for different reasons.


Yeah, I know. I was just looking for an appropriate "mind blown" gif and found one with a girl in a bikini. Regardless of her facial expression, I thought girl in a bikini would be the one to go with.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> McQueen probably just out completing his murder rounds. He'll be back.


Aren't you on that list too Wagg? :hmm:

Edit: Also without Cody there's one less place on the bandwagon of CGM.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

BORED.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Demon Hunter said:


> Aren't you on that list too Wagg? :hmm:
> 
> Edit: Also without Cody there's one less place on the bandwagon of CGM.


:hmm: I guess that _would_ make TomasThunder the biggest Hayley mark on this forum then...


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Pratchett said:


> :hmm: I guess that _would_ make TomasThunder the biggest Hayley mark on this forum then...


Yes, although I saw a guy with an avy/sig of her not long ago. But Tomas has been the biggest fan of her here. Anyway I'm still surprised that no one remembers ABH :side:


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Myers said:


> Where's Mcqueen?


on a highway jammed with broken heroes on a last chance power drive, obvs


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Edge is so convincing as a heel cuz he can make even his fans hate him.

Edge defeats KK for his briefcase

Was legit pissed at Edge there for a month or two, but it was WWE-creative's fault for jumping to conclusions.

That was pretty much the end of Kennedy's career, he was fucked after he turned face.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I just spent the last 10 minutes digging through the Anything Section looking for The Book Thread. I was beginning to worry it had been deleted or I had been banned from it when I remembered it is in the Entertainment Section.

Found it quickly after that. (Y)

But now I have to leave and don't have time to post in it. :sad:


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

You're old, you have Alzheimer's, age is catching up with you, etc.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

cody, get this epileptic shit off your sig cycle pls










also, dead


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

still dead


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

nah


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

so is mcqueen gone for good? i miss that old bastard.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I win.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Kobe. said:


> so is mcqueen gone for good? i miss that old bastard.


He did mention at some point he'll be on some long hiatuses. He still has to destroy Hail, so at some point he'll be back.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

^ I hope so. 

Also Murderface hasn't posted in a long time too.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Demon Hunter said:


> ^ I hope so.
> 
> *Also Murderface hasn't posted in a long time too.*


Hail can literally verify why for that one, I believe. :lol


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I've been wondering where McQueen has been.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Hail can literally verify why for that one, I believe. :lol


What do you mean?


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

They're literally brothers.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Well I for one never knew they were black, ZOMBO. Shows how much I pay attention. :shrug


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It's tough being this black and loving dames so white.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: I'm such a mess. Yesterday was the anniversary of a close friends death, who died from a drug overdose. I also just found out on Sunday that my best friend has cancer. Add in my surgery from last week (abscess on my lower back), taking painkillers etc..not sleeping, not eating..yeah


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Pants are soiled. Tank is out of oxygen. It appears I'm approaching a zone that will be of danger.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i've missed quite a bit of archer lately, forgot what ep i was up to. nonetheless, pumped. :mark:


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Don't get addicted to those pain killers. Seriously. That shit is horrific.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i've been off them for 6 days now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

ABH escaped McQueen's dungeon. I'm sure he'll be back to hunt him down in the near future. /spoiler


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Good progress. good luck in the recovery phase.

Also, hi STUFF


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:cgm


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Good progress. good luck in the recovery phase.
> 
> Also, hi STUFF


I go back to hospital tomorrow to hopefully get cleared for work - and then have another surgery in about 4 weeks from now.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

King Kenny said:


> I go back to hospital tomorrow to hopefully get cleared for work - and then have another surgery in about 4 weeks from now.


:agree: will be tough, but you'll manage.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> :cgm


oh hi Cody. 

Well since you are walking through this place and since I'm in the righ mood. Can you recommend me a good movie to watch? I'm looking for something along the lines of an obscure drama with twisted plots and in somehow a bit gory. I suck when I have to look for something good to watch.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*The Skin I Live In*.

That was kind of easy to think of right off the top of my head.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Not exactly gory, but it's psychologically violent, so it fits. :mark:


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

That movie has Antonio Bandera as one of the lead actors right? that surprised me since I don't have him as an entertaining actor. But hey I still need to watch the movie.

btw have you watched "Manic" I stumbled across that movie three days ago when I was searching for something to watch and I really liked.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah, Banderas is the lead.

I've seen *Manic*. Been meaning to rewatch it recently as it's been awhile. Was wanting a JGL cram session, so it'll be viewed whenever I get around to that.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i think i have a few movies to get now, thanks codeh


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

OMG Codeh and Kenneh! <3


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

KLEE-EH

<3


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> i think i have a few movies to get now, thanks codeh


:hayley3



Klee said:


> OMG Codeh and Kenneh! <3


:mark:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

how have you been cody?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

oh you know, a little this & some of that. can't complain. things are all mundane, if common for the average life. it is what it is.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

so i havent watched any wrestling for quite a while. ive heard a lot about rollins/orton tho


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Haven't posted in this thread in a while but I feel like the the most fucked cunt ever after tonight. I swear I am not making this up, this is not lying.

First off, my mate called me saying if I wanted to go out to the pub for a couple of drinks, I said 'yeah fuck it why not', turns out it was for a work get together for him and his workmates, and the thing is that he works at a hairdressers.. and oh my god, some of these chicks were smoking :banderas

Anyway here's the story (Again.. I swear I am not making this up), after more than a few drinks with my mate and a really expensive tequila shot, I got pretty fucked up, and when I get fucked up I have the courage to cut a rug. While dancing I met a chick called Lucy, and she was pretty attractive and seemed very interesting. I told my mate that I am really digging this Lucy chick, and said I'm going to engage 'Operation: No pull out.' It was my mission to take this girl home with me. I found her dancing with a couple of dudes at one point of the night and I almost said fuck it and left her with them, but I decided nah fuck it, I'll assert my dominance against these macho cunts. 

I start buying her drinks and I'm starting to get my confidence up and think my charm works really well on her, and after a few songs and a few drinks and more white dancing she decides to go up upstairs in the smokers section, I follow her and I finally amount the courage to hook up with her. She seems fine with it, and after I finish my beer I go to take a piss, afterwards I go upstairs, I go downstairs, I search the bar, I can't find Lucy at all. A this point I start thinking that she fucking left me or something after I hooked up, and then I go to see my mate and say 'Do you know where this Lucy chick went?' and he (quite drunk at this point) says 'Nah I got no fucking clue at all man, I thought she was with you' I'm like 'nah I lost her', I don't see her ever again at all during the night. What made me have a sigh of relief was that the douchebags that danced with her and tried to hook up with her were still there, which meant she definitely wasn't with them.

So I ask one of my mate's hairdresser co-workers who knew this Lucy chick 'Have you seen this Lucy chick about?' and she was absolutely drunk and said 'Oh you were with her won't you? you don't know don't you?' and she started tapping me on the arm going 'you know something about Lucy? She uses men every night she is here to buy her drinks and when it works, she hooks up with them and fucks off'

I felt like a hole just opened around me, I got my ass played for a fool. but then again, I felt pretty okay because that was the first time I hooked up with someone at that pub ever :saul

One thing I shouldn't have done was tell my mate about it afterwards, because he and his brother while driving me home.. Played Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds by The Beatles to take the piss out of me :jose

Operation No Pull Out was a failure :vettel


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

how much did you spend on her


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I can't even remember, drinks were p expensive so at the top of my head I would say around 30 bucks..?

Honestly nothing crippling painful financially.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Lucy = 90% of New York's women. Go figure.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

At first I was thinking this would be a story about how you got drunk and went all Oxitron on us. That sucks when a girl plays you like that, but part of the dating scene I guess. Plenty of guys do the wham-bam-thank-you-ma'am so I guess it evens out in the end.



> Operation: No pull out


 :lel


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

idk what you mean by "hook up", but if it means you ejaculated, I see it as a success.

:draper2


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah, I'm really confused by the "hook up" definition...


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Y'all don't know hooking up? p much kissed, made out, etc.

Was going to see Whiplash tonight with a mate at this real indie/hipsterish like cinema but I feeling seedy as fuck so we decided to go friday night, I don't think I've moved from this chair all day today cause I'm that lazy.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Ah. Hooking up can have various connotations, including, but not limited to:

- making out
- fingerblasting on the dance floor
- meeting at a place
- HJs, BJs and ZJs
- full on intercourse
- half-on intercourse
- butt sex
- something where a nipple appears


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Well that's how I define hooking up anyway.

... ZJs? :hmm:


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hi


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

George Costanza said:


>


I guess I can't afford it :taker

sup Kenneth.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

not much man, how bout you?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Not much bruv, feeling pretty seedy today. Also doing an assignment on Human Rights and Religion :floyd1


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao have fun with that


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

George Costanza said:


> Ah. Hooking up can have various connotations, including, but not limited to:
> 
> - making out
> - fingerblasting on the dance floor
> ...


tbhayley :woolcock


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

If I see a ZJ happening on TWD I will :mark:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I swear every time I go to LA to Muppets 3D ride is closed, those bastards.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

obby in Hollywood? :whoa


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I'm here to direct my new film: *Bold Letters: A tale of Fire and Ants*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Can I executive produce? I know some people.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Maybe if you know Super Dragon 

Get him to finally schedule a damn show I'm here to go to.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm on better terms w/Joey Ryan, tbhayley.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Cody have you ever seen Whiplash? Going to see it friday night, don't know much about it only that JK Simmons is boss oscar calibre in it.

Also, just as a follow-up my weekend escpades, I went to go see a mate for the first time since he left for Canada six months ago, and as we're playing Smash Bros he goes to me 'So who's Lucy?' and then starts giggling :sadbron


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Not yet. I'll check it out as part of the remaining bit of 2014 films I'm willing to watch. A musical is interesting. And Miles Teller had himself one of my favorites last year - *The Spectacular Now* - so here's hoping his luck rolls on.

At least you were playing SSB. Try and look at the positives, man. _(which one was it?_ :hmm


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

played Brawl. Just anticipating for the Wii U version to come out.

8 player smash :moyes1


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Isn't 8 player smash with shared controllers? Sounds lame.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Is it? I've never ventured into those waters. Playing w/the Wii controller is pretty adventurous all own its own.

META KNIGHT


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Meta Knight is so fuckin cute, dude

YAYAYAYAYAYAYYU


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Two words: Fuck Ness.

Also, Meta Knight 4 lyf. The amount of times I would've died from falling down and his jump ability + wing special saves me every time :banderas


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Tonight I got to see Sami Zayn wrestle, live, and he is fucking awesome. 

That is all.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

ROUSEY said:


> Tonight I got to see Sami Zayn wrestle, live, and he is fucking awesome.
> 
> That is all.



Truest truth in this thread.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

ROUSEY said:


> Tonight I got to see Sami Zayn wrestle, live, and he is fucking awesome.
> 
> That is all.


I hear the three way for the IC title was incredible. May watch the show this week.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

ROUSEY said:


> Tonight I got to see Sami Zayn wrestle, live, and he is fucking awesome.
> 
> That is all.


Yeah mate Sami Zane was incredible.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

This discussion pleases me.

BITW, per usual. :zayn3


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

obby said:


> I hear the three way for the IC title was incredible. May watch the show this week.


It was bloody great. Can't wait to watch it back.



Hayley Seydoux said:


> This discussion pleases me.
> 
> BITW, per usual. :zayn3


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^what a guy.

and now i'm supremely confused at how my signature has changed to Gaga when I didn't even have this in as a prior sig. BLACK MAGIC :evil


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Real Talk: I just found out that the hockey team Don West works for is located in Washington state, where I go all the time.

Fucking hell, I could probably meet the greatest commentator in TNA history. Goosebumps :mark:


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

I was gonna rep you with this, Cody but I have to spread and I'm too lazy right now.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

idk where I've seen that before but it is still :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

that looks like a ring pop commercial brah.


ring pops were so good. :banderas


also plz no more feet reps. :batista3


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

They're still around. True story.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

yeh I see them all the damn time at dollar stores


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Ring pops were good but those pesky push pops were killing folk back in the day, RIP.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Kobe. said:


> also plz no more feet reps. :batista3


you know I can never promise that

b/c :homer



Klee said:


> Ring pops were good but those pesky push pops were killing folk back in the day, RIP.


Closeted men everywhere felt the urge. :evil


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

FEET :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

FEET


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

weird fucks haha


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

pretty sure any other part of the human anatomy is sexier than feet

i mean shit, dead skin and grease piles up down there you fucks


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> FEET


I used to make my ex write 'sorry' on her feet when she pissed me off and seduce me with them, I then used to 'duck' tape her wrists to her ankles.....now, suffer.



King Kenny said:


> weird fucks haha


Hey man! :cool2



MINGE said:


> pretty sure any other part of the human anatomy is sexier than feet
> 
> i mean shit, dead skin and grease piles up down there you fucks


You're wierd guy. 

Can we play GTA soon, pls MINGE?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

not really into feet either tbh, if i had my way theyd never be out of high heels :draper1

not so much for the heels themselves but for that nice tension they put on the back of the thighs up to the ass, the true GOAT area imo

plus heels make it so much harder for them to run away from me :curry2


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Have you ever seen someone run with their ankles taped to their wrists?.. :ali


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Klee said:


> .
> 
> Can we play GTA soon, pls MINGE?


mebbe tomorrow. wanna do the story first


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

MINGE said:


> pretty sure any other part of the human anatomy is sexier than feet
> 
> i mean shit, dead skin and grease piles up down there you fucks


I agree.

Weirdest fetish ever.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

obby said:


> I agree.
> 
> Weirdest fetish ever.


I dunno. There is some weird shit out there... golden showers, guys getting their dicks stepped on by girls in heels, diarrhea...

I understand the foot fetish. Not so much some others...


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

There's a tie in the KOTR tournament please go vote anyone who hasn't voted yet.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Klee said:


> I used to make my ex write 'sorry' on her feet when she pissed me off and seduce me with them, I then used to 'duck' tape her wrists to her ankles.....now, suffer.


You're a great, great man.



obby said:


> I agree.
> 
> Weirdest fetish ever.


It's a fairly common fixation w/a body part of the opposite sex. Go deeper into the internet. Although, by this response, it might scar you. :lol

Hanoi's point about the heels isn't half bad, either. But flats have equal staying power. b/c ffs


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

MINGE said:


> mebbe tomorrow. wanna do the story first



I saw you on their last night but I couldn't come on. :jose


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

http://www.inquisitr.com/1626124/ke...ays-famous-actor-is-a-homosexual/?use_desktop

The day just got a little bit better.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

TJF plz.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I don't know what this is.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Callisto said:


> http://www.inquisitr.com/1626124/ke...ays-famous-actor-is-a-homosexual/?use_desktop
> 
> The day just got a little bit better.


TJF like


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Weird as..


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> TJF plz.


the raging jealousy lel


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I've been open about how I'm selfish.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Japanese women are hot!


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

_I learned to be selfish today...
I learned to be alive
These things I care for are for my personal gain
my personal happines only_.

Only a genius would write something like that. 

---

Also glad to see someone is given a nice use to my Ellen Page smiley. :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

simonitro said:


> Japanese women are hot!


Yes.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

:LIGHTS


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:bush


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

The prefect Xmas present. Can't think of anything else that could top that.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Greatest glitch of all time imo.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

fuck everything

>be out with college classmates last night
>never been for a night out with anyone besides family
>we go to a pub after having a meal
>kareoke is on
>haven't heard myself sing for 12/13 years
>go down on three pints of Stella to lose inhibitions and possibly savour a good time
>try asking for "Bad Religion - 21st Century" because it's their most famous song
>rejected
>okay, w/e
>try asking for "Clash - London Calling"
>about 15mins after finishing the third glass, realise i'm still my usual self
>fuck it didn't work
>my turn to go up
>everyone cheers me on because I'm introverted and boring to be around i guess
>might not be too bad
>start singing
>most monotone fucking singing i ever heard
>oh god it hurts
>try doing a little back-and-forwards dance because frankly it's the heaviest song all night
>look like I have mild parkinson's
>finish the song as everyone passive-aggressively tells me how good i was

never fucking going out again. fucking normies


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I love you Froot. 

You keep trying to "fit in" but you just don't need to. 

You are great just the way you are. 

"Normies" :lmao

-------

Holy shit, where's Codeh?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

le uninspired crismus naem maymay said:


> fuck everything
> 
> >be out with college classmates last night
> >never been for a night out with anyone besides family
> ...












>mfw didn't request Death Grips - Hustle Bones


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Last time I sang teh_karaoke, it was R Kelly - Ignition. And yes, I did it entirely off memory.

The two times before that were also from memory:

Backstreet Boys - I Want It That Way
Will Smith - Gettin' Jiggy Wit It

:bark


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Keibler Elf said:


> Last time I sang teh_karaoke, it was R Kelly - Ignition. And yes, I did it entirely off memory.
> 
> The two times before that were also from memory:
> 
> ...


But you won't do the Elton John/Kiki Dee duet with me :jose


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

UNDERNEATH THE CHRISTMAS KLEE said:


> Holy shit, where's Codeh?


I'm still here. Barely alive for all the right reasons. I think you catch my drift...:generico


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Keibler Elf said:


> The two times before that were also from memory:
> 
> Backstreet Boys - I Want It That Way
> Will Smith - Gettin' Jiggy Wit It


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Keibler Elf said:


> The two times before that were also from memory:
> 
> Backstreet Boys - I Want It That Way
> *Will Smith - Gettin' Jiggy Wit It*


Tell me you busted some moves :jordan


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

In times like these I would love to know McQueen's thoughts more than anyone else. 

I guess since we are in December and the Christmas shitspirit I thought we would see him back but no luck...

RIP. I blame that guy :jose


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I am beginning to wonder if I am partly to blame. Once McQueen had figured out that I betrayed him by joining #TeamCody , the straw had finally broken the camel's back.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

He was always going to lose, so it just had to happen sometime.

2006 - 2014


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Job interview with Sky went alright until I got lumbered with this old, rude, unsubtle, impatient fuckwit who constantly interrupted me and tried to get me to stick to some sort of non-existent script that candidates are supposed to apply to.

I bet if I sat closer to her, she would have smelled like vinegar and rotting horse carcasses.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

le uninspired crismus naem maymay said:


> Job interview with Sky went alright until I got lumbered with this old, *rude, unsubtle, impatient fuckwit *who constantly interrupted me and tried to get me to stick to some sort of non-existent script that candidates are supposed to apply to.
> 
> I bet if I sat closer to her, she would have smelled like vinegar and rotting horse carcasses.


*Oh the irony.*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Demon Hunter said:


> In times like these I would love to know McQueen's thoughts more than anyone else.
> 
> I guess since we are in December and the Christmas shitspirit I thought we would see him back but no luck...
> 
> RIP. I blame that guy :jose


We all know he's coming back on Easter.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

the joy~! of seabsmas said:


> *Oh the irony.*


sorry for being obnoxious in chat i guess


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

McQueen's gone guys. They don't have internet at his retirement home.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

HAYLEY'S XMAS TWITTER NUDES said:


>


:mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Zayn the foodie.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Only a true, devoted masochist can make it through an entire RAW these days, pretty much.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Only a true, devoted masochist can make it through an entire RAW these days, pretty much.


*It's watchable mostly because of the RAWBOX, otherwise I wouldn't watch it, I'd just skip trough the main promo/segments and match endings. *


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

having a harrowing day in Glasgow right now. was looking to buy a bear for my 2-year-old sister from a Build-a-Bear, but as I was looking around, I realised that she probably would disregard it in a matter of weeks, if not immediately, considering she's gone through many stuffed animals, none of which she held close to her with close sentimental value.

as the ideas flew around in my head as to what to get her, in that moment, it hit me. I never felt so old in all my life. at the age of 18, i said to myself

_"I don't know what the kids are into nowadays"_

It's all downhill from here. Gonna listen to so much Dillinger on my way home.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

finds a show on some channel last night

ah likes the peabnut bubber yay

best friendss <3


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Did Pratchman get into the eggnog last night? :like


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

still don't get the ZOMBO like gif of Curtis Axel if he had down syndrome.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Fuck you, Cody. PRAISE THE PHIL.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Tacos are delicious.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

these damn internet fads


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Whats happening you fucktards?


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Merry Christmas fuckos. It's probably bad that all I'm doing on Christmas eve is posting on here.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Not as bad as me posting on Christmas. Of course I am waiting for the old lady to go to bed so I can wrap her presents. That's what I get for putting off doing it earlier.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

hoping bubz was really drunk.

so drunk he'd become the son of SAM

idk


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes Cody, you forgot to tell me about "Eyes Without a Face" but I was lucky to stumble across the movie and enjoy of one of the best old movies I have ever watched. I saw some patterns in common in some images with The Skin I Live In, so I thought why not watch it now that I have time. Good decision.

More recommendations with something dark and somber would be appreciated. :zayn3


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Starry Eyes* is a must.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

2014 is almost over... HURRAY!!!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

@Demon Hunter


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

♤Knows Nothing♤;43429145 said:


> @Demon Hunter
> 
> *Deliver Us From Evil*


Well thanks man, I appreciate the recommendation I'm going to check the movie for sure. (Y)


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*I haven't watched it myself tbh, but the trailer looks sick, and the reviews have been pretty positive.

Gonna watch it once I get my new CPU, cause this one is some cereal box prize sht, can't even play 360p videos :no:*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Remove Jon Snow so I can just watch MAISIE dance in your avatar, noyk. 

b/c w/the tracks I'm playing, it's intoxicating.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Don't know how to do that, but maybe this will also do the trick :side:








*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:done


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

♤Knows Nothing♤;43516657 said:


> *Don't know how do do that, but maybe this will also do the trick :side:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whelp found my new avatar.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Damn it, beaten by TEHKOK


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

TKOK said:


> whelp found my new avatar.


*Edit: oh nevermind, beaten to :lol*




Klee said:


> Damn it, beaten by TEHKOK


*
This one's pretty good too*











_edit: god damned broken links_


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

It was the classic/authentic 'reggae' dance moves that first babe was doing that drew me in. Random protentious hair flick babe does not interest me. 

TKOK pls.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

umm...k


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

♤Knows Nothing♤;43508489 said:


> *I haven't watched it myself tbh, but the trailer looks sick, and the reviews have been pretty positive.
> 
> Gonna watch it once I get my new CPU, cause this one is some cereal box prize sht, can't even play 360p videos :no:*


I thought that's why you were recommended that movie to me because you already watch it. :lol Maybe if I watch it first I can tell you the final 8*D

------

Since this has become in the Natalie Dormer appreciation thread, I must say this is the most beautiful and sublimal message I've ever seen.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

tkok stealing my old sig. :kobe5


----------



## DrewCBosack (Dec 31, 2014)

Truth: The Authority is back in power, and it's awesome!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Truth: I have a small mole near the base of my left foot's fourth toe/"ring toe."

Am I doing this right? :side:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Truth, my ex, in reality was not literally a castrating shrew or else I would have been in the same boat as Peter Abelard. No monasteries for me!!!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Klee said:


> Damn it, beaten by TEHKOK


but mohawk Nakamura is legit


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hi


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

KENNEH


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

New Year but these cookies are still delicious. Glad I made a double batch :yum:


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

LUCK said:


> tkok stealing my old sig. :kobe5


He asked me to make him a sig "_Just like Magic's but with Sansa in it instead_". He looks up to you, Magic.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Truth: Few people will actually live up to their new year's resolutions.

Old news though, ironically.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> but mohawk Nakamura is legit


That's more than true. Has he got an oppponent for WK yet? I'm out of touch!


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Redwood said:


> Truth: Few people will actually live up to their new year's resolutions.
> 
> Old news though, ironically.


It's not the writing/thought of the resolution but the follow up that counts.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The only "resolution" I'd make on the year is pertaining to watching some more films from specific directors. The goal I have. I think I can make it happen.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Truth: I like Doritos Locos Tacos.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Truth: being kicked in the nuts by a woman arouses me. (If she's hot)


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

For some reason, Halo 2 is a lot more fun to play this time around...ten years later.

Either that, or it was always a fun series and I just never noticed it. :side:


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Golden Globes tomorrow :mark:


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

From all the smileys this place has(good, bad, copy from other sites) I'm surprised that there is none a single Joseph Gordon-Levitt smiley. Should I make one? :hmm:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*So last night at like 3am a storm/small hurricane or whatever it was, had some strong-as-shit wind going on and managed to fly a fucking pan cover of all things towards one of my balcony windows, completely shattering it













I fixed it though. Good as new eh?









*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

JGL smiley is a must.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

That new window is a beauty, Noyk. :kappa


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I'm still alive.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I'm still alive.


:cheer

:mark:

:hb


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Internet fixed??


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I'm still alive.


*YASS! :mark:

We missed ya man *


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

McQueen :mark:


I knew Cody wouldn't be able to kill you.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

He's Alive


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

This reeks of poverty Undertaker.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Not exactly back just stopping in. On the phone still and have had a few personal setbacks I need to take care of.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I'm still alive.


:CENA


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

My new motto is lethargy, disloyalty, disrespect just to spite Cena.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:CENA:CENA:CENA


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

these last few posts have been :CENA


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> This reeks of poverty Undertaker.













Welcome (sort of, not all the way, but on a crap phone) back, McQueen


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

HE'S ALIVE

that moment :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

It's nice ABH finally let you out of his basement McQueen.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The only time I've been in a basement is on laundry day. Been doing a lot of traveling lately and not having a computer kept me away.

By the way what was this forums reaction to CM Punk jumping to MMA. Pretty sure he's going to die.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

A whole lot of people who never watched MMA either declared he was going to be great or he was going to suck. The WWE section was a mess.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*A lot of jokes about MMA/UFC making punk lose 20 years of his life were also thrown around.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

BULK!!!! 

Send nudes. You too crofty wherever you are!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome back @McQueen


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

McQueen!

So much :CENA up in here.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

what happened to your signature queeny?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Two days in a row with McQueen posts. Seabsmas wasn't this good to us :drose


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

AXE COP


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I can't see sigs. On an iPhone.


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

Evolution said:


> Truth: The old thread was three years old and had a billion replies so it's time for a reboot,


watch it you might get an infraction.you are "stroking" in the wrong seas :woah


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Hailsabin



ItsMyWorldDammit said:


> watch it you might get an infraction.you are "stroking" in the wrong seas :woah


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

4 life


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*I just discovered a mix from the gods, and feel like I have to share*

*







+







+







= :homer*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

That does look good, but will never be as good to me as peanut butter, banana, pepperoni and marshmallow sandwiches.

My wife won't let me eat them anymore because of what it does to my breath :cry


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Nutella >


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

eating nutella with a spoon while wearing a bathrobe is pretty much as decadent as a human being can get


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> eating nutella with a spoon while wearing a bathrobe is pretty much as decadent as a human being can get


I think that time I ordered a £40 meal deal from my local Indian just for myself, collected it in my dressing gown rolling to the door on an office chair because I was too hungover to stand and then ate all of it in bed whilst marathoning the first season of Lost might be more decadent. (Never drink a jug of Rosé and Absinthe children (I went out for literally 2 hours with a bottle of Baileys... No-one plans on getting shitfaced on Baileys, doesn't happen))

At the same time that urge whenever you open the drawer to go for a knife and you see the spoon. RIGHT. THERE. That's tempation in its truest form.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I purposely buy Nutella just to eat it out of the jar. Great on a bagel, better on a spoon.

That should be their slogan.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've never really ate Nutella before. I need to fix this.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Has anyone else ever done Nutella on one slice of bread and peanut butter on the other? Why hasn't that been brought up yet?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Admit it Pratchett you make your wife like Nutella off your balls. 

I know someone who would probably be down with trying that. Hmm.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

nutella is another "white person sweet" that i've never tried nor really want to try.


only tried honey for the first time this year. :side:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

McQueen said:


> Admit it Pratchett you make your wife like Nutella off your balls.
> 
> I know someone who would probably be down with trying that. Hmm.


You know someone who would be down with licking Nutella off my balls?

_You have my attention._


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It would be incest if she licked your balls though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

how happy were you /10 last sunday, mcqueen?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

McQueen said:


> I've never really ate Nutella before. I need to fix this.














LUCK said:


> *nutella is another "white person sweet"* that i've never tried nor really want to try.
> 
> 
> only tried honey for the first time this year. :side:


:what?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

During the game, I was pretty happy. When the dog collapsed 2 hours later and knowing he would be put down this time kinda killed the mood. 

Been a all around shit month.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

well sorry for the reminder. :mj2



why did it collapse, if you don't mind me asking? never easy to put down a pet, but i hope it got to live a full life at least.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I thought you got locked up in jail mcQueen


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

LUCK said:


> nutella is another "white person sweet" that i've never tried nor really want to try.
> 
> 
> only tried honey for the first time this year. :side:


It's huge in Europe. The French especially love it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He was old. It was going to happen.soon either way.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Axe Cop said:


> Has anyone else ever done Nutella on one slice of bread and peanut butter on the other? Why hasn't that been brought up yet?


Did this all the time as a kid. :mark:


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Because peanut butter is awful :waffle


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Nutella is just more evidence that white people have awful taste buds. :fact


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Because peanut butter is awful :waffle





Callisto said:


> Nutella is just more evidence that white people have awful taste buds. :fact


ut
*
I can't remember a time where I've actually put peanut butter on anything at all besides a spoon directly to my taste buds.
Then I always end up looking like a dimwit making weird faces because it gets all sticky, but its oh so worth it.


Also, stumbled across something I think both @Hayley Seydoux and @TKOK will enjoy:

Natalie Dormer x Emma Watson crossover :done*


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

I just glanced at the Currently Active Users List at the bottom of the homepage and saw McQueen and The Lady Killer on there, BOTH, for the first time in an eternity.

May have popped a chub.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Next time I go to Arizona, which may be to stay, I should tell Greg to hop in his motherfucking Audi and we can go to Tombstone.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

I saw that Audi shit.

LEGIT.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

I'm really happy that Roman Reigns won and not Daniel Bryan. I was cheering for Roman Reigns, so, I got what I want from WWE.

I'm also getting sick and tired of some of the Indy guys and their fans ruining wrestling for me. It kinda feels forbidden to cheer on someone against the wrestlers they worship, nowadays.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

We're gonna talk about how TLK has a great car now? 

b/c he does. I bet he has five.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

^

Dude! Your signature is wonderful... beautiful toes.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

TLK and McQueen stylin and profilin around America needs to happen.


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

my sharona wasnt about me. it was about some girl called sharona


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

simonitro said:


> ^
> 
> Dude! Your signature is wonderful... beautiful toes.


imo2



BkB Hulk said:


> TLK and McQueen stylin and profilin around America needs to happen.


It'll be great for 5 minutes, then once they argue what the soundtrack will be - Lennon or Springsteen - and Queeny makes a Lennon jab, they'll both fight each other. Non-stop.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd watch it. Seniors fighting is a market that needs to be exploited.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

BkB Hulk said:


> TLK and McQueen stylin and profilin around America needs to happen.


Special episode where they venture into Ontario to play POND HOCKEY with JM and myself plz


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

@BkB Hulk
Goodmorning. Why did I get a notification you quoted me but I can't see it? :evil
@Dr. Ian Malcolm
Good afternoon(?). Why did you forget to respond to my chat earlier? :evil


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I would think a special where they venture across the border for some cooky adventures and wild hijinks is a given. 



SPAZ said:


> @BkB Hulk
> Goodmorning. Why did I get a notification you quoted me but I can't see it? :evil
> @Dr. Ian Malcolm
> Good afternoon(?). Why did you forget to respond to my chat earlier? :evil


idk. I clicked on quotes to get through a few posts. but I never actually posted.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Bulk. Send nudes.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I am inching closer to 3000 posts. You wouldn't think I would get excited about it, but I am.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

I watched Mayhem - Watain - and Revenge LIVE last night.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

SPAZ said:


> @BkB Hulk
> Goodmorning. Why did I get a notification you quoted me but I can't see it? :evil
> @Dr. Ian Malcolm
> Good afternoon(?). Why did you forget to respond to my chat earlier? :evil


I thought I've responded to all of our correspondence. :draper2


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I suffer from a disorder called sleep fighting.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*I suffer from a disorder called fighting sleep.*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I need to kill a couple hours tonight in a part of town I don't go to much.

Any suggestions?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Axe Cop said:


> I need to kill a couple hours tonight in a part of town I don't go to much.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Don't know where you live, but I usually just walk around and see where it takes me and if I see some interesting stores or cafeterias along the way I'll check them out. Or if you have some friends and/or relatives in there, give them a visit.

Or maybe if there's a nice park in there somewhere, grab a book and some food and have yourself a nice picnic if the weather allows you to.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

McQueen said:


> I suffer from a disorder called sleep fighting.


I finished the second season of that the other day. I should really start the third.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Season 3 is some of the most amazing shit ever.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Don't know where you live, but I usually just walk around and see where it takes me and if I see some interesting stores or cafeterias along the way I'll check them out. Or if you have some friends and/or relatives in there, give them a visit.
> 
> Or maybe if there's a nice park in there somewhere, grab a book and some food and have yourself a nice picnic if the weather allows you to.


It's going to be dark and cold tonight, so walking around or picnic is out of the question. I used to live in the area, but it has been at least 4 or 5 years since I have been around there and unsure of how it might have changed. There wasn't much there to begin with. Might just drive a little further to a part of the city I that has more in it. Or just hit a bar.

Will be by myself, though. No family or friends in the area.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Just finished my first 1-month tryout day (only on weekends) at one of the finest restaurants in my district :mark:



Spoiler: Some pics







































The good feels, man :lenny*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks good Noyk.

Did pratchett survive his excursion?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

NoyK has moved closer to the top of the list of members that I want to meet irl.

That place and the country you live in look fantastic.



McQueen said:


> Did pratchett survive his excursion?


It was close. One of the worst nights I have went through in a while. It turned into one of those times where I really hate being married.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Axe Cop said:


> NoyK has moved closer to the top of the list of members that I want to meet irl.
> 
> That place and the country you live in look fantastic.


*If someday you decide to visit, I'll be sure you'll have a meal on the house  (given that I pass the tryout and start working officialy tho)

Seriously, this means a lot to me, a start and nothing granted but still. Some of you may know why *


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I hope you do get that NoyK. You have been through a lot of shit and deserve to have something good go your way for a change. I'm pulling for you. (Y)


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Go Noyk! 

That sucks pratchett


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I can't believe the Super Bowl ended that way.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Makes you wonder of Pete Carroll owed a bookie some money.











































Or a vBookie some points :drake1


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

truth: this isn't the random picture thread. :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Just found out the #1 hit song on my birthdate was Ghostbusters!!! :mark:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I had to go out with my wife to help her find a dress to wear at a work party/function tomorrow. 3 hours of nothing. Get to do it again tomorrow after work and we still won't find anything she likes. Somebody please kill me.



Spoiler: my current mental state


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Poor Pratchett.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

You still haven't accepted my Friend Request McQueen.

Doing that might make me feel better. Or worse, if you reject me.

My fate is in your hands now.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Axe Cop said:


> I had to go out with my wife to help her find a dress to wear at a work party/function tomorrow. 3 hours of nothing. Get to do it again tomorrow after work and we still won't find anything she likes. Somebody please kill me.


But going shopping with a girlfriend/wife is the best :JLC3


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i'm hawt


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Friend request for what?


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Having to tag along with the wife for dress shopping... :jose

Had to do that last year before a couple weddings Pratchman. I feel your pain.

Eventually, though, she'll spend a bunch of money on something that she quasi-enjoys, and you can get loaded if it's an open bar, as all proper work functions should be. :hb


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Truth: Every time I try to log back into this site and engage with people, I find that chat is overtaken by sport talk, and I instantly leave again because I can't just say "Hi, how's everyone?" without being drowned out by discussion of statistics that are far beyond me.

Truth: Upon further inspection, Kenny looks a hell of a lot like Doug Stanhope.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi Froot. I've missed you so much I have scurvy.

See what I did there.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

So I get home from work and find out my wife has already gone out and got a dress today. None of that for me today! :cheer

Unfortunately, I realized that I have nothing to wear to this function, so now I have to go out and get some nice pants and maybe a shirt. I literally have no nice clothes. Which is odd because I do have more ties than I'll ever use. At least I am easy to shop for.

And Froot, I feel the same way when I log in and people are talking about anime in the ChatBox. I have nothing to contribute to that. The only thing that came close when I was growing up was Starblazers, and nobody seems to care about that. Usually those are the times I get bored and venture into the wrestling sections at risk of peril.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Cody and Wagg spend hours a day checking Single Parent Dating websites for their soulmates...





...and their mothers.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Truth: I got a special friend request on facebook yesterday.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Truth: I just found out my son's birthday is on my son's birthday.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

:hb


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Does anyone have people from WF added to FB friends? *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Axe Cop said:


> Truth: I just found out my son's birthday is on my son's birthday.


Lmao... 

Hello Noyk!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sup McOldie


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm old. 

I'm guessing that is Rush


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Metal music is my medicine.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*I was born in San Diego, California in 1989. Moved to Hawaii in 1991, moved to Washington State in 1996, than moved to Illinois in 1998 and last moved to Orlando later that year in December 1998. Stayed here ever since. Father was in the military and I wanted to live with my Grandparents in Fl too.*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

1989 tho damn ur old


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

You like em a little bit older tho.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Touché, touché.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I can remember 1989. Suck it!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Was still swimming around my old man's grapefruits here

T'was the year Guns N' Roses were at their best though :cry*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I always associate 1989 w/Flair vs Steamboat, Terry Funk going insane, WrestleMania V, & Nintendo - DUCK HUNT.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I reprogrammed my copy of Duck Hunt into an 8 bit version of Cody Hunt. Instead of the dog laughing when you miss its a little girl crying. 

I have the Hi-Score


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Video games are always sensationalized.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I wish I had the know how and equipment to program such a thing. 

It would be my gift to wf


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

1989 wasn't a bad year for me :dance2


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

I have like 5 alt accounts with one of them being that of a mod.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm not a tavern clock enthusiast.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

born in 1990 yo


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

I turned 4 in 1989.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

ZOMBO


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

ZOMBO is close to my age. :mark:


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I wish I bought more than 4 cans of alcohol today.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You and me both Cal! I've got about a fifth of Jack and that's about it for booze.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Ah well, probably for the best I don't have any more .


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Calcoholic.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

I was around for most of the 80's.



they were shite.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

McQueen said:


> ZOMBO is close to my age. :mark:


I doubt that. :side:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> I was around for most of the 80's.
> 
> 
> 
> they were shite.


There were some good movies though :shrug


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Beverly Hills Cop > Beverly Hills Ninja > Beverly Hills Chihuahua.

In summary, 80's > 90's & 00's


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Gonna be 30 this August. #TheStruggle :cry


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

There. Suck it WAGG! He's only s year younger!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> I was around for most of the 80's.
> 
> 
> 
> they were shite.


Your age is more mysterious than Mike Tenay's.



McQueen said:


> Beverly Hills Cop > Beverly Hills Ninja


you piece of TRASH


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You're the ant and art house living trash. 

Beverly Hills Cop is the superior film between the two. Seriously.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Haven't seen *Beverly Hills Cop* in a long time, tbf. But I love *Beverly Hills Ninja*, so the Farley support won't die. 

Poor choice of words b/c he did, but at least his fans are diehard.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He wants you to follow him into the grave.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Axe Cop said:


> There were some good movies though :shrug


yeah but I didnt see any of them til the early 90's at least :shrug




McQueen said:


> You're the ant and art house living trash.
> 
> Beverly Hills Cop is the superior film between the two. Seriously.


Look man, I aint fallin for no banana in no tailpipe! :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

McQueen said:


> There. Suck it WAGG! He's only s year younger!


well damn. :dead3


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Wagg is she 18 yet?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:cgm is.

If there was any essence of life within me, I'd die a little inside right there.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Don't get my hopes up :abed


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Everyone is gonna be saying what I've been saying since *Kick-Ass *was released. 8*D


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

howdy

omg mcqueen and cody in here :mark:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Kenny!

I was saying don't get my hopes up about you dying, Cody!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*God damn shit fucknuts today was such an irksome day, so much stress with fellow cooks. Hope this isn't taken in an offensive manner to some, but holy cthulhu, it's not my fault 90% of them still have a ridiculously strong african accent and I can't understand shit they're telling me, and then everyone tells me to do one thing differently which ends up causing a mess since I didn't do something the way someone wanted to, but that someone else did. Then everyone requests my help A.S.A.P even if I'm already busy with something, and if I somehow can't be at 5 places at once doing dozens of different dishes then I'm not cappable 

Then when I told one of them to take out some bread from the toaster soon, she nodded yes then when I got there later it was still there, more burnt than satan doing a BBQ on the Sun's inner core, and when I ask wtf happened the answer is "i didn't understand", the of course I end up being the one at fault. Taking aside the fact that since I'm now the only guy there I'm in charge of ALL heavy duty, because that's just wonderfull, equality for everyone is what some people are after huh -_-

Gah maybe I just woke up a little more grumpy today since I didn't sleep much, but still. Fuck. I guess everything needs a sacrifice of some way or another, but urgh.

Anyway, hi. How was your guys' weekends? .*

_Edit: 6000 posts. Damn it's been a long run_


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

So I see *Noyk*'s a virulent racist.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I work with some guys from Africa at my factory, and I understand what you're saying a little NoyK. I don't get the pressure that you do in your workplace, but still, I have to "complete orders" for them and it is not easy when I can't figure out what they're asking for. One of them even has a bad speech impediment and even the other Africans don't always know what he is saying. And I am supposed to figure out what he wants? Every time he pages for me it sounds like he is calling me "Mataliel Hitler". :lmao

As for my weekend, not so bad. Yesterday, we went and tried out a new place that is not far from where we live. I had a Reuben Burger, which was fantastic. They have 18 gourmet burgers on the menu, and if I try all of them they will give me a t-shirt. Will post a pic if I get it.

Today we went to this place north of us that has load of train and hobby stuff, plus some funhouses. Had a blast and actually bought a pen that shocks you when you try to click it. Gave it to my son to try and his hand went numb for like half an hour. :lol Good times.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao

Hey Deso. 

GIANTS

Did I do it right?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

NoyKKK, new name change? I think so. But no I see what you are getting at. It's difficult working with people of other ethnicities when they can barely speak the same language. 

Plus looking at non-whites can be physically painful.

I'm here all week folks! 

My weekend has been boring like the last month of my life. Finally get my car fixed this week and hopefully I'll get hired on at one of my interviews this week which I feel pretty good about. But the stuck at home broke shit is beyond old at this point.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Axe Cop said:


> Today we went to this place north of us that has load of train and hobby stuff, plus some funhouses. Had a blast and actually bought a pen that shocks you when you try to click it. Gave it to my son to try and his hand went numb for like half an hour. :lol Good times.


*
I had one of those back when I was in school!

That, a fake remote control, and a gum pack that looked like a strip of folded gum was a little bit out of the pack, and if you touched it, it would shock you. You can imagine how fun that was, especially having "gum" in a school :lol*



McQueen said:


> NoyKKK, new name change?


*....

:hmm*:




McQueen said:


> My weekend has been boring like the last month of my life. Finally get my car fixed this week and hopefully I'll get hired on at one of my interviews this week which I feel pretty good about.


*What job/area are you gunning for, MC?*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

King Kenny said:


> :lmao
> 
> Hey Deso.
> 
> ...


_Yesss_! You did it right, *Kenny*! :mark: 

:yes :bow osey2 GIANTS 


How goes it?


Glad to hear about your car, *McQueen*. It's always saddening when one's vehicle is in the shop. I enjoy working on my car quite often (just was a few hours ago, actually) but five months ago a woman rear-ended it on the highway trying to pick up her cell phone on the floor before the passenger seat while driving at 45 miles per hour, so I figured fixing all of that was beyond my powers, haha. 


All hail *NoyKKK*! :mark:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well seeing as my family just all moved to another state (which I had helped with and was part of the reason I was gone so long) I'm not entirely sure if I'm going to stay where I am at much longer. so just want something simple and back to basics that I can do for a while and not feel bad about moving on if I decide to relocate or go to school this summer so just applying for simple sales/retail/warehouse kinda stuff right now. Like a produce manager at a store or work at a Verizon store. Something like that. Just really need to get some money back in my pockets and something simple and less stressful than my previous job is what I need at the moment.

As far as my car it's actually a really simple fix, I just need a tire and a battery. Problem is it hit me literally the day I got home from a vacation and I hadn't been working so it's been a struggle between bills and whatnot. If I hadn't been so low on cash and working I could have solved the problem in 2 days. Just was nothing but bad luck last month.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

DesolationRow said:


> _Yesss_! You did it right, *Kenny*! :mark:
> 
> :yes :bow osey2 GIANTS
> 
> ...


Pretty good, a lot happening. Handing in my resignation today at work to persue studying again to become a counsellor.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

McQueen said:


> Well seeing as my family just all moved to another state (which I had helped with and was part of the reason I was gone so long) I'm not entirely sure if I'm going to stay where I am at much longer. so just want something simple and back to basics that I can do for a while and not feel bad about moving on if I decide to relocate or go to school this summer so just applying for simple sales/retail/warehouse kinda stuff right now. Like a produce manager at a store or work at a Verizon store. Something like that. Just really need to get some money back in my pockets and something simple and less stressful than my previous job is what I need at the moment.
> 
> As far as my car it's actually a really simple fix, I just need a tire and a battery. Problem is it hit me literally the day I got home from a vacation and I hadn't been working so it's been a struggle between bills and whatnot. If I hadn't been so low on cash and working I could have solved the problem in 2 days. Just was nothing but bad luck last month.


*
Yeah, I too hope to get a less stressfull job than this one in the near future, especially since in about 2 months I'll go back to school and I need my head straight to do both things. Fingers crossed.

Good to know you're pulling some strings here and there though; if you live by yourself, the struggle is hella' real if you ain't getting green shoved in your wallet. :side:

Good luck, man!*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I have a roommate. I live in his house. He's been annoyed with me but if I only get so much from unemployment a week it's a little difficult to pay bills in a timely fashion so he just has to fucking deal with it. I can only do so much with limited resources.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

McQueen said:


> Wagg is she 18 yet?


She's been 18 for 9 years now. :side:

But seriously, good luck in your plans. Hope everything goes well in the near future. Same with Noyk and all, times is pretty rough these days :lol


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Who let WAGG loose?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

When are you getting an actual computer, McQueens NY?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No time soon. I'm broke as shit.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Kickstarter campaign for "Senior Citizens 30 Years of Age or Older" imo



Then I can get in on that sweet, sweet action in a few months' time.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Haha oh yeah, so exciting lol


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Queeny are you in love w/someone else


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm in love with the idea of torturing you.

(Evil laugh)


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I think *Cody* and *McQueen* are destined to do this forever.










*Cody*: "Scratch my back."

*McQueen*: "Fuck no."

*Cody*: "Did you see the latest Abbas Kiarostami? Kiarostami only approaches his films with the most purely exquisite, contemplative stylistic. His films are subtly moving but never the least bit sentimental and I love how I'm able to fantasize that a pale redheaded girl with naked feet is unveiling the subtitles. ...Oh, but alas, Kiarostami's films are almost always driven by the thematic essaying of death and destruction... So you have to put yourself in that frame of mind, tbhaley." 

*McQueen*: "Oh, I'm in the mood for death and destruction, all right. YOUR death and YOUR destruction, Cody, you sick pedophile."

*Cody*: "Paramore's coming to the Dolby soon, Queeny. Wanna go with me? I love Paramore."

*McQueen*: "And to think people here wittingly associate with this pedophilic psychopath sitting around reviewing the second season of _Sex and the City_ and being a degenerate in general. The thought of killing you is giving me more joy than I can convey, you arthouse-dwelling sicko."

*Cody*: "C'mon... Scratch my back."

*McQueen*: "Oh, I'll do some work on you, don't worry. This is going to hurt you a lot more than it's going to hurt me..." 

*Cody*: "I'm down." _/cracks his own neck in anticipation _


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd go see Paramore. 

Also I'm Batman in this scenario


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:lol


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I fall under the Lawful Evil spectrum, Cody is probably Chaotic neutral. Thus I need to destroy him.

On further reflection I am probably Lawful Nuetral this making Cody my opposite but still need to cleanse him of his awfulness.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I read that as I was cracking my neck.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Probably cracking the neck of s teenage Vietnamese prostitute too you sick fuck!

I killed Addychu's rant by asking if she was going on a Sue Collini style Ski Trip. Thoughts?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Only God Forgives* style.

Does that make her your Runkle? Either way, I like it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Really I was there to take the piss at Mozza's ma.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Go read the tant it's pretty funny from the attention fishing 'Cat' fight and then the high jacking of the thread and it becoming Mozza's ma. 

Plus Champ created a great image at our/my expense I would so set as my sig if I could.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm gonna have to now.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

That thread got a little CRAY-ZAY.

Even I was swept up in it.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

More has happened since I was here last? I shall have to go and see. :mark:


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

:uhoh


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

tjf plz


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Chyna is not an attractive human being, of either gender.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Moz's Ma or Chyna? Which do you choose?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:lenny2


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Yeah Chyna can have the










That was an atrocious thing to watch.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Saved. omg


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

didnt watch


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Disclosure is on. I've never seen it but early 90's Demi Moore...

:banderas


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hai eric


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey Kenny. What's new?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

80's Jennifer Connelly >


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Not a bad call Cody. But still think I prefer Moore.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm partial towards Connelly at all times, tbf.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I just think Moore carries herself in a more sexually confident manner. 

Plus that husky voice...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Striptease* really was something.

I'm gonna steal Mike's gimmick and post this just b/c:






Also makes me change my vote to EVA GREEN. And I'm so partial to French.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Striptease was an awful movie. Lol


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It's so bad, people don't believe Burt Reynolds was in it. Most are sold that it was Dennis Farina and never bothered to confirm.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It was based on a book I read about 10 years after the movie came out and I didn't realize it until 1/2 through the book (which was ok)

Just heard Demi say "I put his penis in my mouth" and then I remembered that applies to Ashton Kutcher and bover lost.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

cody is it safe to say you would be the male turtle w/ eva green


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

She's too old for him. 

Obby do you have Diddy Kong Pajamas?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I'm wearing Donkey Kong pajamas right the fuck now. True story.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

In response to watching that disturbing video: yes, obby, it would be 100% like that.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm proud of you Obby.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

But omg wait










I think I'm having a heart attack :mark: gonna spam this forum so much with that smiley :zayn3


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Comparing Daniel Bryan to Stone Cold Steve Austin is a joke. > :grin2:


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm proud of the two Eva smilies I have made. :zayn3





Hayley Seydoux said:


> 80's Jennifer Connelly >


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Me: Alright, who you guys betting on? I got Wade Barrett.

Little Sis: Cheesy McWine

Me: :goofy who? The guy in the underwear or the guy wearing a shirt?

Little Sis: the guy wearing the shirt

Me: :dead3 where the hell did you get that name from? 

:done

PPV was fun Crowd fucking sucked, but whatever. We were play betting small money. Won 10 cents for the Rusev win. :zayn3


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I think the crowd sucked at first but they got into it a bit. Not like smark cities but they were ok. It's Memphis. They are like, 50 years behind the rest of the world.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Highlights of the PPV. 



Spoiler: Fasslayn



-Rusev coming out of that PPV looking as legit as anyone could have hoped considering his opponent. 

-The New Tag Champs :woo


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> I think the crowd sucked at first but they got into it a bit. Not like smark cities but they were ok. It's Memphis. They are like, 50 years behind the rest of the world.


:lol I was really feeling sorry for the Rhodes vs Rhodes match thou. Damn, that one had an awful finish and deserved a much better crowd. They weren't really meshing well in the ring too. The only nice thing that came from it imo was Cody selling the "Cody Rhodes" chants to piss him off. 

Ryback's confirmed over as fuck thou.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was probably Ryback's best performance.

Cody/Goldie died hard. They better figure out a plan since it's obvious Cody is going over at Mania.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Meanwhile at the Oscars










:mj2

Apparently Trips/Sting is a lock now for Wrestlemania? Haven't watched any WWE what so ever in the last couple of years but always down to watch Wrestlemania


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

********!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> That was probably Ryback's best performance.
> 
> Cody/Goldie died hard. They better figure out a plan since it's obvious Cody is going over at Mania.


Completely agreed with the Rhodes bit. I could just imagine Vince in the back like "WHY THE HELL ARE THEY NO SELLING THIS FEUD THAT WAS 2 YEARS TOO LATE?" 

I like the promos for the feud at least. Mania crowd will probably give em a better reaction. Hopefully the up their game thou because the match fell flat to me tbh.

Ryback been consistent. Should have never killed his vibe from the beginning.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

@Headliner

Did you see the flabbynsick sign for Big Show and Kane? :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Completely agreed with the Rhodes bit. I could just imagine Vince in the back like "WHY THE HELL ARE THEY NO SELLING THIS FEUD THAT WAS 2 YEARS TOO LATE?"
> 
> I like the promos for the feud at least. Mania crowd will probably give em a better reaction. Hopefully the up their game thou because the match fell flat to me tbh.
> 
> Ryback been consistent. Should have never killed his vibe from the beginning.


lol right.

The match will have a stip. All four Mania rematches will probably have some kind of stip.

Ryback/Axel will go down in history as one of the worse tag teams of all time. They were getting their asses beat by everybody:lmao

And now we suppose to believe Ryback is suddenly a ass kicking machine again. :tommy


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> @Headliner
> 
> Did you see the flabbynsick sign for Big Show and Kane? :lmao


Yess I was rolling:lmao:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wagg it was them ****** on the Coli:lmao:lmao

http://www.thecoli.com/threads/bow-down-to-the-bow-down-to-thakeaf.295397/


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Wagg it was them ****** on the Coli:lmao:lmao
> 
> http://www.thecoli.com/threads/bow-down-to-the-bow-down-to-thakeaf.295397/


I should have known. I'm fucking done :dead3 these dude's are too much


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Headliner id like to report you calling people ******.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I've been reported a million times. You can be 1,000,001.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I know what you've done. I will stop you.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

STOP ME THEN! :bbrown2


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Wagg it was them ****** on the Coli:lmao:lmao
> 
> http://www.thecoli.com/threads/bow-down-to-the-bow-down-to-thakeaf.295397/


Fucking hell...


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Dafaq is up with this site now? Damn that post above is ironic cause prob about to off myself tonight. At this point why not? It's been real fellow WF'ers. The last thing I say heard typed to an obscure thread of strangers, teh intrawebz are weird, life sucks.

Peace.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Tokyo is the capital city of Japan.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Delphin! Noooooooooo!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:evaloser


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hi


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Kenny is it true you are ticklish?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Eric making things awkward.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

People need to know these things. 

I hope Delfin is ok.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Super Delfin said:


> Dafaq is up with this site now? Damn that post above is ironic cause prob about to off myself tonight. At this point why not? It's been real fellow WF'ers. The last thing I say heard typed to an obscure thread of strangers, teh intrawebz are weird, life sucks.
> 
> Peace.



You really don't want to see posts like this in here now.

Hope all is well with The Delfin.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah. That's very disheartening to see.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Alive. Long term chronic depression coupled with anxiety and insomnia leading to sleep deprivation and short term psychosis does weird things. Been a tragic few years in other ways, dead friends, lost connections, etc... Sorry for posting that shit I should not have.

Much love


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well I'm glad your ok. I know you don't know me or anything but I've always enjoyed your posting and you seem like a decent bloke.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Britta from Community is in the crowd of this PWG show I'm watching.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Was out of ideas for an original "hello" so just decided to post a random gif. Heh. :side:

Hello *


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Nothing says "greetings" quite like posting gifs of those vile serial rapists of the world's oceans, the hated dolphins. I have been saying this for a long time. Or something like it. :side:

Oh, hello NoyK.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*How are things up in there, gents? 

MC, did you end up getting that retail gig?*


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Do posts in this sub still not count towards your overall word count? I would have like triple what I have now. I even created a TTT thread.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I did Noyk. Started yesterday.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

welp...not gonna unsee that. Hi thou Noyk and crew. :smile2:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Eric watch the PWG show that Hayley was at. And that my plans got canceled on or else I would have been there too. 

FUCK </3


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What show was it?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

DDT4 2012.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hmm I think I have that at home.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hayley in the crowd. Two Sami Callihan matches. Generico & SSB make it all the way to the finals. 

It's like the ideal show.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll smash it with a hammer because Sami Callihan is awful.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Lets arrange a meeting at the Grand Canyon so I can push you over the ledge.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

cody why haven't you banned all the crowe haters in the nxt section yet pls


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Lets arrange a meeting at the Grand Canyon so I can push you over the ledge.


Perfect, except Im pretty sure I have weight, strength and leverage advantage over you so I'm not going off the ledge. 

I'll even call you Bran Stark before I push you.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Truth: I just reported Cody in a super serious manner for closing my important Kardashian thread in the TNA section.


McQueen this is Belieber who was Dr Ian Malcolm who was George Costanza who was ༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ who was Zombo. Just so you're aware this time.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Hello everybody.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Hello JM. We should hang out in the chatbox sometime.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

KimKhloeKourtney said:


> Hello JM. We should hang out in the chatbox sometime.


Hello Zombo. I will head there right now. Meet you there.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*bruh*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

NoyK said:


> *bruh*


NoyK say hello to me.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Olá JM.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Who's boobs are those? Are those your boobs Jessica!!!!

Hello all.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:lmao

Oi, J(i)M even tho you're not online.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cody celebrate your brothers birthday you bastard!!!!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

McQueen/SI, are there any other Springsteen albums, or albums in general, that sound similar to Nebraska? Have fallen in love with it the past month.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Holy crap someone likes Monster Magnet.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I loved the song Space Lord but that's the only MM song I ever heard. 

Froot the closest things Springsteen has to Nebraska are Ghost of Tom Joad and to a lesser extent Devils & Dust which is kinda forgettable other than the title track. Ghost is a real good album it's just.... I dunno how to explain it other than its a quiet, reflective, low production deal. 

Other artists is tough. Bon Iver might have some stuff. I can make a couple completely left field Depeche Mode albums that deal with "darker" feelings like Nebraska but it's kinda techno pop so not sure that's what you are looking for.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

You remember Matt Hardy's theme song as a solo guy?

Same band.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The slap a tornado song? 

Yeah I think I knew that now that I think about it.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That's the one.

At least Matt didn't have to rely on his theme song to equal out to the quality of his matches...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I remember seeing a Matt Hardy/Mark Henry match in like 08 I thought was pretty good at a B PPV.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

No Mercy 2008. I'm w/ya there. TV match following SummerSlam is even better, iirc.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That sounds about right.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Jeff Hardy not winning the Championship that night.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

No Mercy 2008 was one of the last great PPVs. osey2

That Jeff Hardy/Triple H finish. :mark:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Jeff Hardy winning the championship in general :maury


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I do love the song Space Lord, though :trips9


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

obby, fuck you.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hardy wasn't champ material. C'mon Cody.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

He absolutely was.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Hardy was the shit back in 08', nobody could deny how over he was. Roman wishes he had half that megastardom/charisma :side:*


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Holy crap someone likes Monster Magnet.


Hey now atton Next to Kyuss, they pretty much define the stoner rock movement.

In regards to Space Lord, it's not one of my favourites by them, but holy fuck did it get the crowd moshing when I saw them a couple months back in Glasgow.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

So I was riding the bus to work yesterday at about 4pm and at one of the stops some drunk ass black guy got on drunk as shit with his pants halfway down. Made me embarrassed to be another human being.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Eric beginning his reverse Dave Chappelle skit about a hobo right now.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It was embarrassing


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Just because his pants were halfway down doesn't mean he was drunk, but the other physical characteristic you listed might provide insight.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That's a fad/habit I'll never understand. He was drunk, retarded or on something. He was stumbling around around dropping shit one thing he dropped appeared to be an open container of petroleum jelly. Was odd.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm glad I'm not the only one perplexed by the whole pants falling down nonsense. What really kills me is when they are wearing a belt while their pants are still hanging off their ass, and they have to grab their pants if they are going to walk fast or run. :no:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It's because we're old white guys pratchmaster


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

McQueen said:


> That's a fad/habit I'll never understand. He was drunk, retarded or on something. He was stumbling around around dropping shit one thing he dropped appeared to be an open container of petroleum jelly. Was odd.


so wait, his pants were low, could barely walk, and dropped petroleum jelly on the floor?

you sure this dude was drunk and not roughed up?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He seemed fucking tanked. Took him about 5 minutes to find his fare and then tried talking to some poor woman about the time I got off. 

His pant were down because of whatever it is about the black culture makes it socially cool to have your pants 15 inches lower than your waist.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:dead3


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Tell me WAGG, why is that socially acceptable


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

what? walking around drunk publicly? pants low? I've never done either, so I don't know. 

And I read your post about him talking to the chick, wrong. I thought it said something else :lmao I'm tired.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WAGG where dat hood rat Baby K hiding these days? He's the authority on Hood Lyfe


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

sorry, not gonna talk about other mans, that's chatty patty bizness. Real men don't do that in Harlem.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Is there a DameDash smiley now? :lmao I really have to watch that interview this weekend.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Axe Cop said:


> Is there a DameDash smiley now? :lmao I really have to watch that interview this weekend.


:lol I only watched like 33 mins of it. The buzz off it is friggin hilarious. :dead3


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Wagg wtf happened to your username

Edit: Is it SHWAG now? I don't know how to take this *


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Truth about what?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Addychu said:


> Truth about what?



Hello Addychu 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Addychu said:


> Truth about what?


If you tell the truth it better be not be a lie and be airtight, you know you like being airtight...


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

JM said:


> Hello Addychu
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> sorry, not gonna talk about other mans, that's chatty patty bizness. Real men don't do that in Harlem.


:done


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Cody did you still want me to make that gif for your sig?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

NoyK said:


> *Wagg wtf happened to your username
> 
> Edit: Is it SHWAG now? I don't know how to take this *


:mj2 Swagger still my most fave. A lot of foolery happened.

Sami and Sheamus just as awesomeness thou :zayn3 just ask Hail.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WAGG you are to stay 100 yards from Cody's posts at all times.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Chrome said:


> Cody did you still want me to make that gif for your sig?


ah right. I'll PM you.



Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> :mj2 Swagger still my most fave. A lot of foolery happened.
> 
> Sami and Sheamus just as awesomeness thou :zayn3 just ask Hail.


This is true. Thought Sami meant Sami Callihan aka Solomon Crowe. Still getting swerved. Either way, all three count.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fuck the both of you DISPERSE NOW!!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> ah right. I'll PM you.
> 
> 
> 
> This is true. Thought Sami meant Sami Callihan aka Solomon Crowe. Still getting swerved. Either way, all three count.


:zayn3

:mj2 from now on I may have to wait 100 posts before making a post after yours.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

wagg not admitting he likes feet tho. that's where the union meets its cracks. that and that latest thing he repped me was :woah


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jesus fucking Christ Cody, WAGG is the respectable one now because he listens to the rules. 

Also I'm disappointed no one bit on my airtight comment with Addy.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

wagg is intimidated by you. I've been here too long to be that way.

She snubbed you too. That hurts.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I am jealous of Wade Barrett's body.

Dude is fuckin' jacked. (In the good way. Not the awful roid-head way.)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> I am jealous of Wade Barrett's body.
> 
> Dude is fuckin' jacked. (In the good way. Not the awful roid-head way.)


well it's a good thing his gimmick isn't something like chris masters/Orton (when he kinda first started) Lex/ or Scott Steiner. lol


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Barrett hasn't been able to do anything in the ring lately, so he devoted all of his time & effort to getting jacked. 

true story


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:nash


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*tho*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

SHEAMUS

_(it's rotating 4 images, but your rep told me what you were going for)_


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I thought Reigns was gonna turn heel during the match when he shoved that fan so hard during his entrance. (With Heyman SWERVING to Reigns' side and betraying the BEAST)

I got something much, much more better than all of that.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

All those fools who were so certain of that heel turn. :ti

WM passed and apparently it wasn't needed. Shocker.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> SHEAMUS
> 
> _(it's rotating 4 images, but your rep told me what you were going for)_


His new hair makes him look like an insane serial killer. I like it.

Sheamus is a natural born destroyer-type heel, I hated him as a face.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

He worked well in matches, but character left a lot to be desired. WWE and their crack writing team not being able to make babyfaces interesting; all have to act like The Rock. Going heel will be a nice breath of fresh air. And I wasn't even bored w/Sheamus, I just love the idea of him dominating as a heel like back in the day.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

I just find it funny how a lot people dislike him when in fact he is one of the guys that can wrestle the same style with anyone and the match would be good, the guy is pretty much consistent as both face/heel. And as far as his look this is the guy I would expect kicking some asses at any place. But apparently people can't see that.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I like the new look for Sheamus. With those celtic beads in his beard, he looks more feral. I guess the mohawk will grow on me, but I wouldn't hold it against him. Sheamus as a heel ass kicker = buys for me.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pratchett's wife dresses up as Sheamus for date night.

I like his new look too.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Demon Hunter said:


> I just find it funny how a lot people dislike him when in fact he is one of the guys that can wrestle the same style with anyone and the match would be good, the guy is pretty much consistent as both face/heel. And as far as his look this is the guy I would expect kicking some asses at any place. But apparently people can't see that.


Sums up the hypocrisy in a nutshell, tbhayley.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

McQueen said:


> Pratchett's wife dresses up as Sheamus for date night.


As the lie that it is this post *does not *belong in this thread.

If you ever actually met her you would know she dresses like Cactus Jack :fuckedup


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

b/c pratch will forever be a sucker for the "bang bang".


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

^A great post for not only being a wrestling reference but a sexual one as well (Y)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:evil


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Truth is that you can't handle the truth and that's the truth the whole truth and nothing but the truth. BELIEVE DAT!


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

She dresses up in the Leia bikini for me Pratchett.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

hh


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pratchett pretty much told me to call him Al Bundy. Heard the song Call Me Al by Paul Simon today. 

The fates have spoken.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pratch working at a shoe store but only FAT broads walk in and want you to touch their gross feet; not the hot ones.

Pratch, i'd be miserable in my life too.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cody you will probably live a life in between Al Bundy and Jesus from TBL


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

They should just give Seth Rollins Triple H's old "My Time" theme.

It fits him perfectly.

Heck, he even yelled out "It's my time" when he was facing Orton at Mania.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No one should use that atrocious music ever again.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

MY TIME WAS A GREAT THEME


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Truth is I love Addychu.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm watching Gone Girl for the first time. Was busy with work, so I missed out on it. Yeah, I know.

I have a feeling that this is going to be one of the best 2:30 hours I've ever had, in terms of entertainment, given that this is David fuckin' Fincher.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I want a job at TacoCorp.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Gone Girl* sucked, but at least it wasn't *Panic Room* or *Benjamin Button* bad. Too damn inconsistent for its own good. Ben deserves some credit at least. Those who even liked the film were reluctant to give him any and I'm like


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I thought Gone Girl was fine because I'm not a pretentious twat.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Did you read Lars Von Trier hated it or something?

He probably did.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nah I thought it was an enjoyable enough movie. Was out there a bit but my only complaint was I thought Harris was a poor casting choice.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

At least he got...well, you know. _(and that was my favorite scene of the movie too)_


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I enjoyed the movie because it wasn't what I was expecting. Well it was but it wasn't at the same time.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Nah I thought it was an enjoyable enough movie. Was out there a bit but my only complaint was I thought Harris was a poor casting choice.





Hayley Seydoux said:


> At least he got...well, you know. _(and that was my favorite scene of the movie too)_


I like Harris but I agree about that casting choice. I just couldn't stop laughing when he was on the screen. I specifically felt bad because I LOL'd really hard during the _you know what _scene that Cody is referring to. :side:

Inconsistent/underwhelming is the accurate term to describe the movie imo. I wouldn't say it flat out sucked.

I'm torn between _Afflicted _and _Source Code _for my next movie today.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I was too busy expecting Tyler Perry to ruin the movie and I daresay he was one of the better roles in it.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Sucked is potentially a stretch, but the inconsistencies bugged me enough to make that stick. Def plenty worse out there; just wasn't any good on my end. And yeah, Perry was fine. No problems w/him.

I liked *Source Code* when I watched it years ago. Rabbit hole films & all.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Agreed about Perry.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

yo.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey yo! Scott Hall.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

I can't stand rap and hip-hop. R&B is the emo version of rap and hip-hop. >


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Supposed to meet a friend I haven't seen in months last night, blown off because she wanted to relax this weekend, she goes out anyways.

Get two invites to two different Easters, choose the one I normally wouldn't do which almost turned out to be the right call because said party have a family emergency, but the invite I accepted I waa fucking blown off too. Thanks for the call assholes. 

This year fucking sucks.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I knew some of this already. :mj2


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I get nothing but the shit end of the stick this year.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I still say we do Vegas & go out *Leaving Las Vegas* style. Only the happy version.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It beats being Cal haha


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:lmao

As he would probably enjoy, being a Metallica reference & all, sad but true.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Just decided to throw on this NJPW invasion show. I think I just saw Scott Hall's son? Awesome.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

hi


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

All these ancient members rising from the dead :wee-bey


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Callisto said:


> All these ancient members rising from the dead :wee-bey


:fuckthis DO YOU EVER SAY "HI"? :mj2



JSL said:


> hi


Hi


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi WAGG, pls calm down :woah


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

The truth is my father never loved me


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Callisto said:


> All these ancient members rising from the dead :wee-bey


You're not far away gramps.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Not even a hello. WAGG, do you see this?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

that sig :ha

we'll see how long.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Truth is I like PEANUTS!


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I did like that cartoon growing up, but stopped appreciating it after a while.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:dean

idk


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cody you are IrreDEANable

:dean


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

I ♥ music!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What kinda of music? 

Sweet chin music, that mountain music, shitty music?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

METAL!!! YEAH BABY!!!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Cody you are IrreDEANable
> 
> :dean


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

If you like Metal what kind of metal do you suggest I use to forge a blade to cut codys awful haircut off his head?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

McQueen said:


> If you like Metal what kind of metal do you suggest I use to forge a blade to cut codys awful haircut off his head?


Vanadium... you can't go wrong with Vanadium. It is a hard, silvery gray, ductile and malleable transition metal. It'll do the job.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I was hoping you'd say British Steel.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

McQueen Living After Midnight in here.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No life til leather!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Callisto said:


> Not even a hello. WAGG, do you see this?


Yup, clear as day :no: 

Hi back, btw, and hi to crew.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WAGG

Is that a greeting, accusation or question? You decide.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I'll say it's a greeting :grin2:

plz? :mj2


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You are correct. Hello WAGG.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey, McQueen, sup? You watching GOT on Sunday, recording it, or watching it on the comp later on in the week?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not sure yet. I don't have a computer so not DLing it and not sure I'll record it either as we record a million things on Sunday at my house (madmen is more important) and I'll be at work when it's on.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm still stuck on season 2 :mj2

Going to have to take some more days off work to catch up.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dang, well, whenever you can, yo :mj2

I remember when I was catching up on the show, pratch. :eagle did some of most power watching I've ever done


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

The problem for me is I have to be alone to watch it. My wife isn't in to shows like that, and there is no way I am going to let my son watch it. If he wants to see boobs and sex he is going to have to be sneaky like I was at his age and earn it himself.:draper1


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll keep your wife occupied Pratch

:curry2


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

:cudi


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Is the coding for that :damnyoumcqueen?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Axe Cop said:


> The problem for me is I have to be alone to watch it. My wife isn't in to shows like that, and there is no way I am going to let my son watch it. *If he wants to see boobs and sex he is going to have to be sneaky like I was at his age and earn it himself*.:draper1


:lol

I remember my teacher told us one time about one of her girlfriends catching her son watching porn when she came back home from a date or something. and he was shook as fuck :lol and the husband was like "at least it's not gay porn" we were all :sodone


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

New idea for a TV show.

WAGGLOCK

Starring WAGG as a private eye with a basement he doesn't like to talk about investigating a series of abductions


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> :lol
> 
> I remember my teacher told us one time about one of her girlfriends catching her son watching porn when she came back home from a date or something. and he was shook as fuck :lol and the husband was like "at least it's not gay porn" we were all :sodone


:lmao

Wagg facts.

and Queeny I got complimented on my hair again today. So ha. But this is funny b/c I haven't even posted a pic so you don't even know what it actually looks like.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Gay. It looks gay. As gay as a French movie.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Can it be as gay as *Blue is the Warmest Color*? b/c I'd enjoy that.

and plz tell me how you think it looks. PS: my brother is jealous of it. Said so, himself.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You had the side shaved off like scrillex or some shit when I saw it.

And scrillex is awful.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ahhhh you mean the pic back in June of last year. It's gotten more aggressive since then.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I need a haircut. I was actually debating just shaving it all off and trying the bald look this summer. I am not losing my hair at all, but the ease of maintenance appeals to me. And if I don't like the look I can always put a hat on or a bandana.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Pixie cut imo


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Axe Cop said:


> I need a haircut. I was actually debating just shaving it all off and trying the bald look this summer. I am not losing my hair at all, but the ease of maintenance appeals to me. And if I don't like the look I can always put a hat on or a bandana.


Don't go for the bald look unless you have a well defined jaw and somewhat sharp nose (think Wentworth Miller from _Prison Break_). I have a face which has approximately the same shape as Hugh Laurie (long and narrow with sunken cheeks) and it made me look like an alien. (Not bald...the shortest crew cut.)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

bleach's avatar = 

idec


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Look no further than Dennis' expression to see how one should feel about that awful suggestion imo

Pratch just leave it how it is and dye your hair red. Or if you cut some of it, leave enough so you'll be able to wear red extensions made from the goddess herself.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Well TJF is clearly in the RED, I mean right, here. :dennis


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

What's funny about that is when I used to have past shoulder length hair I did try to dye it red. Not quite Eva red, but more of an auburn color. It didn't really work out well. And I am not the type to put a lot of effort into getting it colored usually. However, with all the grays I am getting now I am starting to rethink dying it.

And to @Mr. Jay-LK, I probably won't look that good bald, but I might just buzz it really close. It can always grow back. And since I am already married, I don't have to care what the ladies think. : Besides, being overweight like I am maybe I can hope to resemble King Kong Bundy a little (even though I am nowhere near that size yet :side: )


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

If that means you'll be giving McQueen avalanches upon fishing trips, it'll all be worthwhile.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll beat you Cody


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:woah


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm currently watching _Ben and Arthur__. 

_You guys know how they say _The Room _is the _Citizen Kane _of bad movies? This is the gay version of that. With shittier cameras. No better fodder for comedy than bad movies.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> I'm currently watching _Ben and Arthur__.
> 
> _You guys know how they say _The Room _is the _Citizen Kane _of bad movies? This is the gay version of that. With shittier cameras. No better fodder for comedy than bad movies.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvuwldnG7c0


Just saw _The Room_ for the first time last week. Remarkable! :mark: Link to my little review of it: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/entertainment/1544097-what-last-movie-you-watched-27.html#post47481426

Looks like I'll one day have to see _Ben and Arthur_, ha.

As for Hair Thread, mine is halfway down my back and I am going to have a haircut later today in the very late afternoon/early evening. Also shaving as after three or so weeks of no shaving I have a caveman beard.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Well I think that just confirmed everyone's suspicions about Deso being Jared Leto.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Deso don't wear a man-bun around tjf after he made that comment.

It's like cat nip for gays.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

He's just going to do the exact opposite. Hopefully, anyway.


You can never hide your jealousy very well.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm in a weird state at the moment. With it already being an emotional day, with the anniversary of Hillsborough 96, 26 years ago today, I have this intuition and feeling something is wrong - and I can't shake it. It could be my anxiety levels playing up, but can never be too sure.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Callisto said:


> He's just going to do the exact opposite. Hopefully, anyway.
> 
> 
> You can never hide your jealousy very well.


When I have something I want, I never like to share.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=by8EfQsLi24

Maybe I'm alone here, but I love hearing her scream. It's a unique character touch. It fits.

It really makes you wonder how she would...during, you know...

:side:


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Double post.

New Zealand is a beautiful place. It's a shame that getting a PR visa to most places is a pain in the butt.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao oh god a compilation of it is annoying as fuck. 

But yeah, it's a nice touch during her matches. Her little thing and gets the crowd hyped up. My fave is the scream on the ring apron, after the knee strikes.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

She just needs to go back being a lesbian in matches.

the only thing that matters


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Early nxt was the best. Before all the creeps.




































































































:side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Considering the episode I watched recently was dreadful, that's not wrong.

even if I know what you're getting at 8*D


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Enthralling. :hmm:










Screams + Lesbians I really like the topics being discussed here.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Bleach knowing we'll all fall for the avatar w/o a care on what it is trying to portray.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

That winking tho.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

cool thread


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

I just noticed the title of the thread :lmao :lmao :lmao

HEY MOTHERFUCKER


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

I fully approve of any lesbian activity going on in this thread.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

I forgot this thread was here. Fucking love the reboot. (Y)


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

Star Wars Day: Never Forget


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

It has been a great day today :


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

Did she wear the slave bikini?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

No, it wasn't that good of a day after all, I guess :mj2


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

So close

kada


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

Don't worry Pratch, I saw plenty of that recently.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

I see it often enough myself, just not at home 8*D

OK, at home, but the internet is like away from home sometimes


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

Pratchett probably needs to take Viagra.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

Godsdammit McQueen stop hacking other members' accounts.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

truth: hi


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

^ Hi 

---

On a side note I finally found the song I was looking for like 3 months ago. :dance2

For some reason I really like that song.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

I remember you searching for that song. So are you going to tell us what it is?


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

Robert Palmer - Johnny and Mary


Yeah, I remember that you were helping me because that song was driving me crazy. :lol

Funny thing is; I know like 2 song from Robert Palmer but I didn't know he sang this song.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

I'm going to have to give that a listen. Can't recall it right now.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

We all want to play chess w/the Grim Reaper.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

Cody will you still love Red when the last thing you see is when I pour fire ants on your face.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

You can't kill what is already dead.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

I am become Death.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

Apparently doing so means you lose all sense of formulating a proper sentence.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

It's a reference.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

Cody are you with or against Peanut Butter?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

Considering it can possibly kill me, naturally that means I'm w/. 8*D


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

Anphillactic Shock the Monkey


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

Once or twice a year, only.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

Suicide by Jif


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

:lmao

When kids bust out Skippy back in school I had to HIT THE DECK.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

When you see a jar of JIF do you think "Jesus I'm Fucked!"


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

When people claim they're in a jam, I tell them I'm in a JIF. b/c jelly doesn't affect my allergies.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

.45 ACP Jif covered jacketing.

The only thing that can stop you.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

















Science in the twentieth century became the overriding doctrine of mankind. Between civilization-scarring world wars was the tipping point, the ineluctable crossing of the Rubicon, the taking of the fruit from the Tree of Knowledge, in the year 1928. For that was the year which saw the inception of hydrogenated peanut oil. This creation ensured that the oil would not separate. Joseph Rosefield, a San Francisco Bay Area food packer, licensed the patent for the process to Swift and Co. This company sold the product under the brand name Peter Pan. Soon a new manager overtook Swift and Co., and attempted to halve Rosefield's royalty. Rosefield, spurned by this, opted to terminate the business pact, and went out to produce and market his own brand across the country. He chose the name Skippy, an allusion to a widely known cartoon character of the time. Under the dank foggy murk of Depression the product gradually became increasingly popular, finally turning a handsome profit in the year 1940. In 1955 the Rosefield family sold Skippy to Best Foods for $6 million. In 2013 the Hormel Food Corporation bought Skippy from Unilever for $700 million. Not exactly peanuts, huh?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

:lmao Deso

It's my first day off in 2 weeks and basically my day off this month. I don't feel like doing shit today.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

That happens to me a lot of my days off if i have nothing to do


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

I have to go let my friends dogs out because she's going to a concert today and I will probably go stop at Best Buy to preorder something but that's about it.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

I am spending my day sat in a casino instead of enjoying the rare sunshine


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

Despite primarily being a huge metal/hard rock fan in the past month and a half I've pretty much listened to nothing but Rihanna.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

She's not as atrocious as most pop acts these days.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

I suddenly feel like watching FMA:Brotherhood for the ninth trillion time. :hmm:


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

lelgaynime


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

I know I have done some good today then Balor


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*



Callisto said:


> lelgaynime


m8 don't make me throw you down a fucking well.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

hello there


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

Hello Kenny.

I went to the Raw show tonight, or I guess that would be last night. Pretty good show, better than we've had in a while here. Found out we got Smackdown coming in October. Turned into Dean Ambrose Appreciation Night which suited the lot of us just fine, as the crowd was chanting for him long before Superstars ever finished taping.

Most activity for me was to turn on my phone light when Bray Wyatt came out. The rest of the time I just sat and enjoyed the show, which included the marks around me who were almost as entertaining as what was going on in the ring tbh.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

Hey Pratchett. Good to see you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

Pratch needed a Sister Wrath sign.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

Where I was sitting, there was no chance of a sign being spotted 8*D #cheapbastard


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

Sounds like you had a good time at the show Pratchman, I'm glad it was enjoyable


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

It was a fun time. Might not go to Smackdown in October, but we'll have to see.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

Truth: I did not have sexual relations with that woman who is married to Pratchett...

[white=]yet[\white]


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*



Pratchett said:


> Where I was sitting, there was no chance of a sign being spotted 8*D #cheapbastard


I attempted to find a guy w/a t-shirt that either referenced feet or Yoda, but no go. Still, it's cool you got to see a RAW that was actually solid & competent the entire way through. What little money you used to purchase a ticket was well spent. 8*D


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

Almost wore a Deadpool shirt, but went with a classic instead.

If I ever get to sir close enough, what kind of sign should I bring?
Too bad I couldn't have brought a #teamFEET REPRESENTS sign. It could have been a happy moment for many of us.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

I'd :mark:

That one would be ideal. Or even SISTER WRATH like I mentioned just for our shits & giggles on a flick we feel is awesome. Terry Pratchett > Triple H would be down your alley too. I once spent 30 minutes just ballparking random sign ideas w/my brother. Then I didn't even make any, lolz.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

I'm in one of the best moods that I've been in a while. Sleeping better, eating better, reducing my cigarette/tobacco smoking, dropping kgs, feeling overall healthier. I'm so very close to landing a new full time employment opportunity, around the $48K-$50K yearly salary package. I'm attending 3 comedy shows in the next 2 days (one I won a double pass to), heaps pumped to play futsal(indoor soccer) tonight, we need a win desperately. 

No motherfucker, and I mean no motherfucker is going to get in my way - in real life, here, wherever. I'm charging at full throttle, fucking come at me life!! :mark:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

Well, tbhavelock, I already know what kind of sign I would make if I were able to get the seats to show it. Not going to say though, because it would be such a great idea I am sure that someone would steal it. Apart from the one person on here that does know, and he ain't sayin'.

ChatBox might crash if it got seen. I would have to go into the Archives and see what happened when it got shown on TV. :evil



Edit: That is some good news KENNY. Go get you some of life!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

:hmm:

Between Kenny's positivity & your mystery, I have no idea what it could hold on that sign. _"One sign to crash them all..."_


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

I like Sixx:A.M. more than I do Mötley Crüe. Come at me.


----------



## BadTouch (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*



Pratchett said:


> I like Sixx:A.M. more than I do Mötley . Come at me.


And I thought I was bizarre for digging the John Corabi Crüe


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

It is a Big Hair Weekend on our top local FM station. I have been hearing so much :banderas since yesterday. I could honestly just fuck off and do little else besides listen to it for the next couple days.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

hi pratchett


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

Wotcha KENNY


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-fdvVAX_e8

Feels like it was yesterday.

Orton got mad heat in Boston.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

The Undertaker returning at Judgment Day 2000. That's the real ticket.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

Jurassic World and Orange is the New Black in 5 days. Let us celebrate this momentous occasion via a thread bump. :mark:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

Never seen OitNB. Hesitant since it's done by the same people as weeds which got awful real fast.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

Nah, the pilot is actually where the show bottoms out but it gets progressively better with each episode. It picks up fast by like episode three and peaks in season two where the greatest shit happens. Should give it a shot just to witness the holy work of :tucky if not for anything else. Oh and lesbian sex, but no one cares that stuff tho.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

Have OitNB on my watchlist. Defo interested in checking it out, but I literally just started watching Alias instead, so it might stay on that watchlist for a good while.

Also, good god the Alias pilot is all kinds of amazing


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

I never delved into the genre known as short films.

This seems to be one of the gems on youtube.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiL6ECmzP-E

Great directorial prowess and understanding of the concept of fear, specifically for an amateur director.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiL6ECmzP-E


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

I like horror shorts but a lot of the time they rely too heavily on the jump scare as opposed to getting at you on a psychological level.

Personally I'm a fan of this one and it stuck with me for a while.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbd8hlttjBg


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

^I retract my previous statement.

As a Youtube commenter accurately phrased it, that was a masterpiece.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

HR Lady at my job is cute as hell.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

I just listened to a recording of myself speaking and realized I sound a lot like Steve Buscemi.

Pretty proud of myself atm.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*



Mr. Jay-LK said:


> I just listened to a recording of myself speaking and realized I sound a lot like Steve Buscemi.
> 
> Pretty proud of myself atm.


I friend of mine looks like Steve Buscemi. I'm going to pretend it is you from now on...

...Alright shag, how be ya?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

I have never liked Father's Day. Never got along with mine, and that has always made it harder imo to be a good father to my own son.

Now the boy wants to take me out to eat at his favorite restaurant. While his mother is paying, since he has no money.

I guess Cici's Pizza will be OK. It is next to Jungle Jim's so I can go and try a few new beers. The day may be looking up after all. :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

Pratch Daddy gonna party up


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

eric watch OITNB b/c season three was the best yet


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

I've not seen one episode of that yet.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: WE'RE GONNA PLAY A LITTLE GAME OF TELL THE FUCKING TRUTH*

that's why you need to watch it


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ive been meaning to watch that


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I haven't seen it yet either. Still too many other shows I need to catch up on.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cody is like the Michael Cera of real life which is sad because Michael Cera is a real person.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pratch you can use it to maybe get Mrs. Pratch to not be as boring. :hmm:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm watching the pilot before bed. Because I want to see the main chicks weird boobs.

I was wrong. Her boobs are aight, just tiny


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Whatever helps you sleep at night.

Literally.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Your Death?

:ha


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

You've been chatting w/me since 2006. I'm one of the bigger constants you got. The game is over. 8*D


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I need an arch enemy


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Make it Tyler.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He likes, Mexican chicks, the ducks and death metal.

That's fine with me.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

He'd literally put that down if someone asked him what he loves in this world. Only thing missing is rasslin. :duck


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You're not on the list.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i've talked to mcqueen before 2006 im sure :side:

edit - maybe not, but i was here before you both!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sweet. I figured you guys wanted to watch Transformers, so let's watch together  opcorn










:cozy


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Say what you want about Megan Fox, but put a bag over her hands and I still think she is quite doable.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Fun movie choice Wagg. May I nominate the next one? I'll go with Jurassic Park:










(Credit to whatever name actual Magic is going by these days)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Magic said:


> Fun movie choice Wagg. May I nominate the next one? I'll go with Jurassic Park:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice opcorn


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Big Wet Asses 4 next.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pratchett said:


> Say what you want about Megan Fox, but put a bag over her hands and I still think she is quite doable.


this has never been an issue for me.

10/10


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

That was what you call a double entendre. Maybe I mean to hide her so called "toe thumb". Maybe I just want her movements restricted. Who is to say, really? :evil


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hide the toe thumbs, show me the toes. 8*D


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've never really thought she was all that hot. She has a nice body but her demeanor and bitchy face do little for me.

And her thumbs are gross. 

She did that movie with Seyfried where Seyfried was supposed to be the nerdy outcast but was a million times hotter.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I think Cody and I outvote you on this McQueen 8*D


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

A cuckholds vote holds no sway.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Fox when half zombified in *Jennifer's Body* via not eating people > Seyfried.

and bitch face is wonderful


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The two of you are the worst.

Not so much Pratchett though, just Cody.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm two people? :CENA


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Congrats on getting married to your Thai mail order bride @Pratchett :hb


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That means his former wife aka "beard" is all mine.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Callisto said:


> Congrats on getting married to your Thai mail order bride @Pratchett :hb


The whole thing would not have been so embarrassing but for the raging sideways boner I had in that picture.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That's like the gay version of my Dad.

Sadly, this is a serious comment.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Don't let the red hair fool you.

#BigCalisBlack


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Yo!*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

#calisblack 

#hellonoyk


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*#helloMC

Been a while since I haven't butt in here, what up?*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Not much. Slow day at work.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*You doing well/happy in it?

And yeah, not at work, but I feel ya. Had urgent surgery not even a month ago, and I need to stay in domestic rest for a month or so now. It's been hell. Ugh. Days pass like weeks.

*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah it's okay when it's not super slow. 

Like today.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey Noyk. Good to see you back. Not good to hear you had surgery. You doing OK now?

Does this mean you'll be spending more time with us as you are bedridden?

Not that that's a good thing, I mean, you being bedridden... :side:


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

It looks better only with Maisie dancing, b/c V 8*D


Being stuck in the bed is awful it makes you feel like if you were drenched in apathy everything looks boring or it makes you feel more sick than you really are most of the times.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Today's wrestling fans always demand for violence and extreme with the WWE but once the WWE shows 2% of extreme, the fans can't handle it.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Demon Hunter said:


> It looks better only with Maisie dancing, b/c V 8*D


I could watch Maisie Williams dance forever >


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Pratchett said:


> Hey Noyk. Good to see you back. Not good to hear you had surgery. You doing OK now?
> 
> Does this mean you'll be spending more time with us as you are bedridden?
> 
> Not that that's a good thing, I mean, you being bedridden... :side:


*
Yeah, I'm much better now, I'm having a really good recovery from what doctors told me.
I had food poisoning, which gave me a respiratory arrest once I got in the hospital, which resulted in my appendix literally blowing up and spreading all over inside me, they told me if I didn't have surgery in the next 10 hours I would probably hit the boot :side:

Eff it, it's all good now. Just gotta chill for a month, the time I worked in that restaurant gave me enough money to live on my own without doing anything for the next 4 months (I always put some aside some savings every month just in case), so it's okay, I'm sure I'll find something else until then. 
*





Demon Hunter said:


> It looks better only with Maisie dancing, b/c V
> 
> 
> Being stuck in the bed is awful it makes you feel like if you were drenched in apathy everything looks boring or it makes you feel more sick than you really are most of the times.


*And yeah, I might just put dancing Maisie as my avatar. Seeing Jon Snow still hits me in the feels man. *


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

I don't think I've been in this thread in years lol.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

YES


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Fine. By popular demand :side:*


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Shinsuke Nakamura is the most charismatic wrestler in the world today.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Michael Corleone said:


>










haha!

Swagsuke in full effect!


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ninja Nakamura.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

So Brock is about sending people to suplex city these days? Nakamura showed Brock the way there:-


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Can't talk about pre-iPPV Nakamura on this place. 8*D


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

ahshfhekjbdnsn oh my fucking god

Absolutely royalty :mark: :zayn3


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I swear to Gaga if she works at least one match vs Becky I'll lose it.

So much color. kada


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Michael Corleone said:


>


*He looks like an Asian Roman Reigns :side:*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Book the match, plz. 

I'd literally be an absolute geek to see that. No lie.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: sup


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Drake is the best rapper alive.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Shagz said:


> Drake is the best rapper alive.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

NoyK said:


>


:drake2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

world's shortest arm throwing the punch


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Obfuscation said:


> world's shortest arm throwing the punch


Nice sig.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Always got to represent Naito during Climax season.

2013 :mark:


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Obfuscation said:


> Always got to represent Naito during Climax season.
> 
> 2013 :mark:


I know right; he's doing so good in this new heel role, you can literally see his character evolving with every match at the moment.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

truth: i brought this back from the dead


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

If you didn't @KENNY, I would have done so today. Just wanted to complain to someone about having to trim my nose hairs. Truth is I hate having to do that.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It feels weird


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

It doesn't feel weird, just annoying with the hairs making me feel like I got a booger about to fall out until I cut them.

What do you use?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

mcqueen is just a raging old man, everything is weird to him.

truth^


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I have a nose hair trimmer somewhere. It feels weird. 

Otherwise I use scissors but I don't like doing that.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I've never used a trimmer for that. Got a pair of curved cuticle scissors, and those work great. Can get pretty deep at an angle without injuring myself.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pratchett, think of a hairy celebrity so we can do a joint partnership and invent the George Foreman Grill of nose and ass hair trimming products.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

One trimmer for both NOSE and ASS hair? You are insane. I like it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Separate attachments.

If we ever do the ASS PERM system we can get the guy who played Greg Brady.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Truth: I don't post a lot here cuz wrestling is trash


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

My big sister filmed me masturbating with a condom when I was 8.
True story.

She also dressed me up in drag and dressed me up as a bloodz gang member.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't believe a word of that.


----------



## SamQuincy (Jan 4, 2015)

I like girls with small boobs


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I believe in Ash Pratchett


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Had a legit "uguuu, senpai noticed me" moment last week when my crush at work asked me what my name was after he helped me lift some heavy boxes into my cage and took time out of his schedule to train me up on some equipment we use, and then the next day greeted me so much nicer than most other people in my department with a big smile on his face. I'm hoping he didn't catch me blush on both days.

Haven't felt my heart flutter like that since I was 10/11.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He...


...he....


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

froot is gay? :wee-bey


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

I always preferred bigger wrestlers than the smaller ones and it's time we have a big wrestler becoming WWE World Heavyweight Champion again and not naming Cena or Orton... someone new in the mix.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

simonitro said:


> I always preferred bigger wrestlers


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Fr ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°t;51347498 said:


>


Shhhhh CIA, shhhh, this is not /tv/, this is not the place for you.



Fr ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°t said:


> Had a legit "uguuu, senpai noticed me" moment last week when my crush at work asked me what my name was after he helped me lift some heavy boxes into my cage and took time out of his schedule to train me up on some equipment we use, and then the next day greeted me so much nicer than most other people in my department with a big smile on his face. I'm hoping he didn't catch me blush on both days.


Been there, you know if he's straight or not? If the answer is "I don't know" back away my son, back away, bad juju ahead, been there too, head got put through a window for that.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

lmao I don't have a chance with him (or anybody for that matter) and wasn't intending on asking him about anything. Even if I was, I'm too shy to be asking people about that sort of shit anyway, and he's like 10 years older than me as well.

It's just a nice feeling is all.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Fr ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°t;51348354 said:


> lmao I don't have a chance with him (or anybody for that matter) and wasn't intending on asking him about anything. Even if I was, I'm too shy to be asking people about that sort of shit anyway, and he's like 10 years older than me as well.
> 
> It's just a nice feeling is all.


In many ways this sounds like reading my own ramblings, so I got nothing.

I might go to Polo tonight, never have the balls to actually instigate anything with anyone but you get loads of free drinks off buisness men on trips away from their wives. Haven't been since I saw my old music teacher in there and burt out laughing to such a degree they bouncers thought I was on something (not because he's gay but because my god he'd denied that shit for years and the look on his face when he saw me was full blown looney tunes-esque eye bulging.)


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I dunno where to post this so I'll leave it here

http://twitter.com/Xx__Eric_xX/status/629343312495968257


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

You know... you like some awful shit Froot.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/djmosakenofficial/videos/1129490263743866/


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

I've masturbated to a picture of Pikachu.

:ambrose4


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

This place never ceases to amaze / bewilder me.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Telling the truth not sure if @chemical's post worries or interests me. Probably a little of both.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Michael Corleone said:


> This place never ceases to amaze / bewilder me.


How long until a member admits to murder on here?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Fapped to far worse tbh

Why do furries still bother people in this day and age?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Fr ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°t;51351882 said:


> Fapped to far worse tbh
> 
> Why do furries still bother people in this day and age?


For me its because they're fucking dominate a fetish of mine and accidentally stumbling into something furry (Which I don't enjoy) when I'm looking for something else is irritating as all hell, also because the vast majority I've chatted with (Majority, not all) have horrendous personalities.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Furries really don't bother me. I have been intrigued ever since seeing that episode of C.S.I. years ago.

If I were never married, I might have tried it out myself. Just can't decide what kind of animal I would be.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Your wife just wishes you were an animal in the bedroom like me Pratchett.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Raccoon for me tbh


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

I can never think of anything decent to post in this thread.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

We've noticed.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Bruce Wayne is Batman >


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

It kind of astounds me how this thread isn't shitpost central for all the non-premiums. Like their alternative to chatbox. Especially in the spam section.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

On-topic: I'm terribly lazy lately. I stay in bed until 1 in the afternoon and don't really do much of anything afterwards besides maybe go for a walk and clean up a little.

I really hope I get to stay at work at the end of my three-month probation period so I can look into finding some shitty flat of my own and live in my own filth instead of being told how wasteful I am by parents.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Truth: I have peed in the shower... :shrug


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Who hasn't?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

^
Like turning water into lemonade!


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

I always pee in the shower, saves energy.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I watched that new video with Olivia Newton-John and her daughter. When I first heard about it, I got excited thinking maybe there will be a remake of Xanadu.

After watching it, I am full of far less important questions. :hmm:


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

McQueen said:


> He...
> 
> 
> ...he....












FINISH IT. _FINISH IT._


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Just caught me off guard.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Sometimes I get awkward semi boners.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I don't know who these women are in my sigs, but I'll keep changing them up. :usangle


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

I like starting fights on Youtube


----------



## Karate Dragon (Jul 16, 2015)

Bad poetry makes me fart.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I bet the only place you goddamn rioters haven't burned down yet is KFC


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

i cant tell truths, only lies.


----------



## Karate Dragon (Jul 16, 2015)

Trolls and stalkers are really jealous of me.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Was at the in-laws house visiting today, and my niece showed me a pic of her at a Horror Con dressed up as Ash from S-Mart.
Had the metal hand and the Boomstick :banderas


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

today is my Birthday :cena6


----------



## Karate Dragon (Jul 16, 2015)

People who spread their bullshit rumors on the internet seriously has no set of stones. 

I love singing.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Anybody ever think "Is this the end?" whenever a particularly loud jet flies over your house? I always expect there to be a loud bang and a bright light after a few moments and for it to all just end right there and then, with only a brief moment to put into perspective how wasteful my life has been.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I usually think that about once or twice a week while at work. Our place of business is right next to a big airport and there are planes that come in just hundreds of feet above us as they approach the runway. One of these days I expect one to hit our building. I try to keep escape routes in mind, but the part I work in now is a bit cramped, and anyway by the time I see the plane coming through the roof it will probably be too late to run away.

*Fun Fact:* in 1968 a plane crashed on the exact site where I work killing all 225 passengers and crew. Sometimes, when the place shuts down and the lights and machines are all turned off, you can see and hear things moving around even though there is no one there. I would love to do a ghost hunting session there some time, but the bosses won't let us wander around in the dark, citing "safety concerns".


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

I like to tell bad and awful puns and jokes.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Not trying to sound mean, but has Bruce Campbell been in anything notable beyond Evil Dead or the Spider-Man cameos?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

He has done some good work on TV shows like *Burn Notice*, *The Adventures of Briscoe County Junior*, *Xena Warrior Princess* and to a lesser extent *Hercules: The Legendary Journeys*. There was also a movie titled *Bubba Ho Tep* that was a lot of fun. That is just a few off the top of my head at the moment. But if Evil Dead was all he ever did, it would still be enough in my mind. (Y)


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

The only reason I drink Coke Life is because the green cans look cooler than the red ones.

Coca-Cola needs to produce cans in many different colours.

It would be cool looking into a fridge of rainbow Cola.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Chatbox down for anybody?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Power down at work again so effectively doing nothing. Yay make my double work day even longer.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Was planning on having some tortellini with basil pesto tonight, but the pesto was off, so I just smothered it from top to bottom in butter, and I think I might die tonight since everything else I had was either Doritos, Reese's Pieces or Pepsi.

I should really be more considerate of myself when left alone in the house for a week with only a cat for company.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

I secretly (well, not so secretly anymore...) dislike most, if not all women. I can't stand the way most of them act and I wish more women acted like I do because this world would be less dysfunctional.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Women are a meme anyway so don't worry bruh


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I feel the exact same way, but about everyone else. Not just one gender.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

All dames hate other dames. Unless it is Sex and the City, so fuck you.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

So, that deep web thing is pretty creepy huh?

Mind boggling how many freaks are alive on the planet.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

What is a deep web? inb4 movie reference that only cody knows, or something :side:


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I have only cried once during a movie. That movie was Cool Runnings. 

Getting a little misty-eyed right now thinking about them carrying the sled to the finish line 

:mj2


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Dr. Ian Malcolm said:


> What is a deep web? inb4 movie reference that only cody knows, or something :side:


In layman's terms, it's the part of the internet which is not indexed by search engines. Only 5% of the internet is indexed by regular search engines like Google.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I monitor Cody via the deep web. I know his sins.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> In layman's terms, it's the part of the internet which is not indexed by search engines. Only 5% of the internet is indexed by regular search engines like Google.


:hmm: Interesting.

So it's like what, where expired websites go to die? I once had a hockey blog with a couple buddies that we let expire. Then the url was taken over by someone else, and all of our posts were gone :mj2 I'd love to revisit them if I could. Perhaps this is the ticket?


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Dr. Ian Malcolm said:


> :hmm: Interesting.
> 
> So it's like what, where expired websites go to die? I once had a hockey blog with a couple buddies that we let expire. Then the url was taken over by someone else, and all of our posts were gone :mj2 I'd love to revisit them if I could. Perhaps this is the ticket?


It's not that at all. It's nothing like an archive. An archive is just a repository of information which is old. This is information which is not visible to the naked eye.

A 2015 documentary called "Deep Web" should give you more clarity on this.

Here's a trailer
Here's a slightly more cartoonish and fun explanation.

Well, it goes something like this. If you're the right person looking in the right place, you can find pretty much anything on the deep web. _Anything._

_EDIT_: Or the wrong person in the wrong place. Depends on your perception.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Sitting here waiting for UPS delivery sucks. "End of the day" guaranteed my ass. It was supposed to be here by 3:00 pm :cuss:


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Also, FUCK all the geeks who congregate here for DragonCon.

Traffic is just awful between nerd mecca and the Auburn/Louisville game.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Zombo still has a possibility to find his blog by using a Web crawler is just to configure the crawler with specific words and he may be able to find his hockey blog. :evil



Mr. Jay-LK said:


> So, that deep web thing is pretty creepy huh?
> 
> Mind boggling how many freaks are alive on the planet.


There's more freaks outside of the internet than in the so called "Deep Web." Plus, with the NSA and some other underground agencies having the control of half of the nodes in Tor is more about being monitored by the goverment which it's not what Cody actually wants to 8*D


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Alert via the deep web!

Cody is watching some arthouse French film and is planning a terrorist attack on my eyes in the form of a post in the movie thread!

Hi NSA!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Deep web? More like *DEEP RED*, amirite?

And I the last film I watched was Japanese, thank you very much. Might go French next. We'll see.

8*D


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

Cody, have you seen Rust and Bone? Still haven't seen it myself, but I've heard nothing but good things about it.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I have. It's a solid picture. More or less the pros being everything w/Cotillard _(seeing her dance to Love Shack in a wheelchair was something else)_ & "cons", or rather the side of the story I wasn't too into, being everything that involved Matthias Schoenaerts. The over–under didn't evoke too much out of me, but it wasn't a waste of time. Use of Katy Perry's "Firework" throughout got a rise out of me.


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

They used Firework in that film? 

What were your thoughts on the use of it in The Interview? :lol


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Matthias Schoenerts was in The Drop.

He was creepy awesome.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*The Interview *rules. As did all scenes w/the track. :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Repped a lot of people on this page. enjoy


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

:hb @Obfuscation Cody! :woo


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

:hb :hb :hb


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

:CENA

:hb


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday you son of a bitch!!!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

:hb


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Happy b day.

Man, today really did feel like a weekday. lol


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Happy birthday Cody.

Saturday was a shit day.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

happy birthday codeh! :hb


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

KENNEH

this hangover is the only drawback. I know it is gonna stay.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

keep drinking, the only cure


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I ran out and I'm stuck at home now. :mj2


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Drink poison


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I have a bad rat problem so I need all of this rat poison on me at all time 

- Dirty Randy


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

How can the Randy and Rafi episodes be so fucking awful when in normal situations they are both hilarious.

Rafi looks weird without his beard.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I liked it b/c it was just a play on *One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest*. But I see it as a case of side characters being too exposed. Plus Rogen & the guy who plays Rafi writes those episodes. The only thing I don't like is the lack of the rest of the cast.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think the 3 episodes about them are easily the worst episodes in the series.

Yet I laugh my ass off whenever Rafi interacts with The League.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

No Andre is child please, material.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Child Please!

:lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hi mcqueen


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

:hb Codeh 

Am I late to the party?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

KLEE :mark:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

:hb Cody! I am going to have to find something special for you :hmm:


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I want to try weed. How do I find out who sells it without looking desperate or attracting the wrong kind of attention?

Happy Birthday Cody.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Go to Colorado.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Found this on a smiley website.









Posting it in here to see what it looks like before I start repping people with it.




Yeah, that will do nicely... :evil


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Mulholland Drive's soundtrack is a criminally overlooked masterpiece. People revel in the mysteriousness it puts forth but it has one of the best movie soundtracks as well.

Mulholland Drive Soundtrack, "Mountains Falling"

Is there anything Lynch does wrong? Man is a living legend.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Responses to my repping people with the crawling spider have been mixed. I like it. :


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Keep sending me dirty wife pictures Pratchett.

:curry2


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

So you want pictures of dirty women? _Done_, and _done_. :dance2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I hope that went the route it did in my head.

and you don't know fear until you know DAVID LYNCH.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

On that subject...

WTF?

The full version of _Mulholland Drive_ is on Youtube, and it's been up there for 5 months. I'm shocked that they haven't taken it down (for obvious reasons) yet.

Mulholland Drive, all of it, on Youtube


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This thread use to be legendary before the chatbox came along.

Anyway, @Sheamus_ROCKS did you get that Mario Maker game? Also, what's the status of your computer?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Abel Headliner said:


> This thread use to be legendary before the chatbox came along.
> 
> Anyway, @Sheamus_ROCKS did you get that Mario Maker game? Also, what's the status of your computer?


Nah, not yet. 

The comp is still working, but I feel it will fuck around later on sometime.

Liner, have you ever known a chick long time ago, and then seen her later on, and just surprised how pretty she looks now?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> Nah, not yet.
> 
> The comp is still working, but I feel it will fuck around later on sometime.
> 
> Liner, have you ever known a chick long time ago, and then seen her later on, and just surprised how pretty she looks now?


Oh ok. I hear the Mario Game is dope. I just wish it came out for Wii.:sad:

Yeah that's happened before. I've also seen chicks down the line that look TRASH compared to their high school years when they were like one of the finest chicks in the school. :washed2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Abel Headliner said:


> Oh ok. I hear the Mario Game is dope. I just wish it came out for Wii.:sad:
> 
> Yeah that's happened before. I've also seen chicks down the line that look TRASH compared to their high school years when they were like one of the finest chicks in the school. :washed2


yeah, those cases are a damn shame.

That's gonna be another one of Nintendo's game's that they'll rely on in order to carry them from now until the end of the year/into next year. By simply providing it updates and fan interaction. 

I see what they're trying to do atm because I think right now they're working on something to compete with the powered up systems in Xbox and PS.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> yeah, those cases are a damn shame.
> 
> That's gonna be another one of Nintendo's game's that they'll rely on in order to carry them from now until the end of the year/into next year. By simply providing it updates and fan interaction.
> 
> I see what they're trying to do atm because I think right now they're working on something to compete with the powered up systems in Xbox and PS.


I've been a Mario fan all my life. Might have to play the old, old school games again to drown my sorrow. Mario World sounds like a good choice. :mj2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Abel Headliner said:


> I've been a Mario fan all my life. Might have to play the old, old school games again to drown my sorrow. Mario World sounds like a good choice. :mj2


Same here, man. My all time fave video game character. Crazy how the concept of Mario became this popular. 

An Italian plumber who travels through pipes to save a princess and fight off lizards and other monsters in a mushroom kingdom. :done


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> Same here, man. My all time fave video game character. Crazy how the concept of Mario became this popular.
> 
> An Italian plumber who travels through pipes to save a princess and fight off lizards and other monsters in a mushroom kingdom. :done


Right especially considering all Italians were thought of as Mafia crime associates back then.:lol

I still have these Mario socks that I've had since 4 or 5 years old. They worn out as hell but I wore them to bed last night:done


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Freaking love _Mulholland Dr._'s score.










Also, this is an upside down Triforce.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Abel Headliner said:


> Right especially considering all Italians were thought of as Mafia crime associates back then.:lol
> 
> I still have these Mario socks that I've had since 4 or 5 years old. They worn out as hell but I wore them to bed last night:done


damn, memory messed, but if I had any merch it might have been from Sonic a long while back. Anything Mario related would be all game related, I think. 

Would have still had the Sega and NES if I didn't send it off to my Uncle's daughter a long while back because I was getting the N64. :mj2

:lol right about the Mafia.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Wrestling was real :mj2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> damn, memory messed, but if I had any merch it might have been from Sonic a long while back. Anything Mario related would be all game related, I think.
> 
> Would have still had the Sega and NES if I didn't send it off to my Uncle's daughter a long while back because I was getting the N64. :mj2
> 
> :lol right about the Mafia.


Still got my NES and Sega. My cousin borrowed my SNES and I never seen it again. I'm still pissed off about that cause I got like 15 SNES games with no system.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Abel Headliner said:


> Still got my NES and Sega. My cousin borrowed my SNES and I never seen it again. I'm still pissed off about that cause I got like 15 SNES games with no system.


:lol 

If a while back, then yeah, he probably don't think you still appreciate the classic systems anymore and think you don't mind that thing gone now. :mj2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Not an upside down tri-force.

Nintendo, forever the best.

btw wagg did you see Owens vs Swagger? it was p. darn good.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Obfuscation said:


> Not an upside down tri-force.
> 
> Nintendo, forever the best.
> 
> btw wagg did you see Owens vs Swagger? it was p. darn good.


Nintendo, forever the best indeed. You need to pick up Mario Maker, it's great!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Obfuscation said:


> Not an upside down tri-force.
> 
> Nintendo, forever the best.
> 
> btw wagg did you see Owens vs Swagger? it was p. darn good.


:banderas hell yeah.

hard hitting match between the 2 and well worked. still :eagle at that end spot.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*What is this Pokemon go thing*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

NoyK said:


> *What is this Pokemon go thing*


I can only catch a Charmander if I move to Italy. :mj2

or simply...

trade.



Spoiler



nah, I don't know tbh.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay I've read the first post which explained nothing, I've read a bunch of pages, and now I'm going to ask:

What the fuck is this thread about? "Tell the truth" had me expecting either a sort of confessions thread or a 'tell an unpopular or taboo truth', both of which had me excited (well, calmly anticipating let's say).

Instead I'm just seeing a general chat with the odd "[entertainment] is [my favourite]"; the 'eck?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

:mj


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RiC David said:


> Okay I've read the first post which explained nothing, I've read a bunch of pages, and now I'm going to ask:
> 
> What the fuck is this thread about? "Tell the truth" had me expecting either a sort of confessions thread or a 'tell an unpopular or taboo truth', both of which had me excited (well, calmly anticipating let's say).
> 
> Instead I'm just seeing a general chat with the odd "[entertainment] is [my favourite]"; the 'eck?


*
You reveal to the entire forum you only wipe once*


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

NoyK said:


> *
> You reveal to the entire forum you only wipe once*


What, without looking? Christ man, that's barbaric!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Cody sucks


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> :banderas hell yeah.
> 
> hard hitting match between the 2 and well worked. still :eagle at that end spot.


I know Jack always demolishes face by taking everything square on, but he had a death wish when it came to the stairs spot. jfc. :done


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: I've downloaded a whole bunch of TNA matches (mostly good ones, few others for a laugh)


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Was contemplating my next name change while at work tonight. Might do it after Christmas, and start 2016 as *Salty Pratch*. My gimmick would be to insult people at random and derail threads with bitching about whatever happens to be bothering me at the moment.

I've got a few months to mull it over.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm in favour.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

You get yourself banned, and now you look forward to other members getting banned as well.

#HeelZOMBO :mj2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Salty? :hmm:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Your wife said I'm saltier, pratchett.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: raw was pretty shit, couple of good moments though.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Obfuscation said:


> I know Jack always demolishes face by taking everything square on, but he had a death wish when it came to the stairs spot. jfc. :done


:lol yeah. dude will always go that far.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm actually in love with this.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Well, it is better than Brand New.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I would fork out the money for a premium membership if they accepted an alternative to Paypal.

Couldn't you just use your credit/debit card instead?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

What's funny, is that when I got my membership, I tried to use my Paypal account, but it took the money from my debit card and left it in my Paypal account. I tried it again when I purchased another membership and it did the same thing. Not sure why it even asked for my Paypal information either time. Or maybe I just don't understand how Paypal works. :lol


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> I would fork out the money for a premium membership if they accepted an alternative to Paypal.
> 
> Couldn't you just use your credit/debit card instead?


I actually had my buddy register for me using his Paypal, then just gave him ten bucks cash. :chrisholly



Ash said:


> What's funny, is that when *I got my membership*, I tried to use my Paypal account, but it took the money from my debit card and left it in my Paypal account. I tried it again when I *purchased another membership* and it did the same thing. Not sure why it even asked for my Paypal information either time. Or maybe I just don't understand how Paypal works. :lol


So which account is your alt? :hmm:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: ZOMBO


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

>


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Young Noyk seeing the floodgates of the internet open up.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Obfuscation said:


> Well, it is better than Brand New.


oi

Going to see them live on Monday actually; pretty psyched. Will only be the second legit concert I've attended, following seeing Monster Magnet back in February.

Also ordered a ticket to see Godspeed You! Black Emperor next month. Shit is so cash lately.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Dr. Ian Malcolm said:


> So which account is your alt? :hmm:


Who says I have an alt? Maybe I was nice and bought a membership for someone I thought deserved one. :mj


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well. Hope I manage to avoid my boss tomorrow. Heard he's fairly pissed I left something unfinished (half my fault as I didn't follow up on a sale) before I went out of town this week for work. Figure my chances of getting in trouble/yelled at/fired go way down if I can avoid him until Monday.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: hi


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Eric plz don't come into the version of this thread on the Cal's place w/a Cal esque comment come Monday.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

So uh...I just stumbled across these three threads...

Been recruited by a top modelling agency.
My Heartfelt Goodbye + Final Thoughts
HELP! I'm attractive to the wrong sex!

:dahell


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

If you haven't already, wait until you learn more about that guy and his "little sister" that also had an account on here. 8*D


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Paul Rudd has lost his mind.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That's assuming he had a mind to begin with.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I won't dare have Paul Rudd be insulted. 

Except for when he did *Over Her Dead Body*.

or *Dinner For Schmucks*.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Obfuscation said:


> Eric plz don't come into the version of this thread on the Cal's place w/a Cal esque comment come Monday.


Even at my worst I'm no Cal.

I got a talking too but alls good. Although I probably fucked myself over come bonus time. Oh well.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

@Make_The_Grade get in here you little somali 

Not only have you been dethroned from your top spot in the name 3 things about the above poster thread but now you aren't even in the top 3. How does this make you feel?



Spoiler



cuz it's breaking me breh :mj2


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

spending my Saturday night asking a question to a guy who will probably ignore me. This is adult life. :mj2

At least I have brunch lined up for tomorrow roud


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

trips just becuz


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

bleach w/the self jamm atm


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I need to watch WWE, more specifically Total Divas again


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Kaval's guest appearance > tbh


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

bleach_ said:


> spending my Saturday night asking a question to a guy who will probably ignore me. This is adult life. :mj2
> 
> At least I have brunch lined up for tomorrow roud


I ain't ignoring you breh.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

aw shit :mark::mark::mark: 

Now answer the fucking question :cudi


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Ash said:


> If you haven't already, wait until you learn more about that guy and his "little sister" that also had an account on here. 8*D


What's the story?

The rants section of this forum is much better comic fodder than some "hilarious" TV shows like _Big Bang Theory_ and _HIMYM_. (minus Jim Parsons and NPH of course <3)


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*So I just had my first night where I actually can't remember everything I did, and the first time I had this thing you guys call "hangover". Fuck. Fucking fuck, it's horrible.
Everything sounds like a thousand skelletons having a massive orgy on top of a huge steel plate, and my head feels like it's going to inflate and blow up. Jesus fuck.

Anyway, sup guys!*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Callisto said:


> Kaval's guest appearance > tbh


:lmao

Tamina being a man. Random guy THROWING A SPIN KICK in a scuffle w/dames. Great TV.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

That guy chickened out at last minute, though his spin kick was better than the one from the Great Khali. 




bleach_ said:


> cuz it's breaking me breh :mj2


It is a mutual sentiment I told him the same. All his glory and success were conquered and soon to be forgotten. :mj2


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> What's the story?
> 
> The rants section of this forum is much better comic fodder than some "hilarious" TV shows like _Big Bang Theory_ and _HIMYM_. (minus Jim Parsons and NPH of course <3)


Oh man, this could take a while, and I am probably not the person to dish out the details. When you have some spare time, look up what you want about the former user *Oui monsieur he-he*. There are others who know more of the story than I do, but I think he also made this account and pretended it was his teenage sister. He even posted "pictures". :side:



NoyK said:


> *So I just had my first night where I actually can't remember everything I did, and the first time I had this thing you guys call "hangover". Fuck. Fucking fuck, it's horrible.
> Everything sounds like a thousand skelletons having a massive orgy on top of a huge steel plate, and my head feels like it's going to inflate and blow up. Jesus fuck.
> 
> Anyway, sup guys!*


Welcome to the "I am never going to get this drunk again" club. :mark:


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

^k

Cody, you're into CHVRCHES? Just saw your last.fm (Y)

_CHVRCHES_ -- We Sink

(Y) imo


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yesh.

Science/Visions is their absolute must-hear track. Untouchable.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cody have you seen the suicide episode of The League yet?

Ruxin at the end :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Nah I think I stopped after your favorite episode, aka the Rafi/Randy one. Blame Tyler. He wants to watch it w/me so I'm stagnant.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The episode now is about Pete wanting to have sex with his epileptic girlfriend while she has seizures 

This fucking show :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pete becoming more godly as the seasons role on. The plight of Kevin is still probably my favorite thing, though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Rafi with the kitchen bathroom save...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Toilet dogs.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm torn between watching _Tetsuo_, _Vanilla Sky_, _Perfect Blue_, _Inland Empire_, and _the short films of David Lynch_.

The jump scare scene in _Inland Empire_ though. Made the mistake of rolling a big fat joint halfway through the movie. Nearly stopped my heart for a second.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Tetsuo: The Iron Man* (if you mean this one) so you can feel the urge to shove a pipe in your leg later in the day.

idr a specific jump scare in *Inland Empire*. Unless you mean THAT FACE at the end of the film. Then yes, horrifying.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I was indeed referring to _Tetsuo: The Iron Man_.

And I was referring to THE FACE. I just wasn't expecting that to happen, at all. That and the fucked up music/atmospheric sounds in the background. Laura Dern's facial expressions don't do justice to my emotions. I know there are a lot of horror/thriller elements in Lynch's films, but he wouldn't do badly at all if he attempted to make a full blown horror film. Tons of wtf scenes he has made come to mind. The chicken scene in _Eraserhead_ was some twisted stuff.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Lynch has had better scares in his films (and even in Twin Peaks) than most horror films I've seen. Bar none. The surreal imagery sticks into your head and lingers far harder than someone being killed or a hand popping out for a quick jolt.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

McQueen said:


> The episode now is about Pete *wanting to have sex with his epileptic girlfriend while she has seizures*
> 
> This fucking show :lmao


As if there was anything wrong with this type of fantasy...







Is there something wrong with this type of fantasy?





I know I am not the only one. :cudi


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That's actually p. damn of an idea, imo. But still quality.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Andre ruining breasts! Damn you Andre!!!!!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cody there basically is a real EBDB on the net now :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Show has been immortalized. :lmao


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Brand New was fun. Pretty fantastic showing. Totally worth losing my voice for.

Kind of a weird setlist though. They played one of their earlier albums in its entirety, and then a few other popular ones out of order. Was kinda expecting a couple cuts from Daisy, but when I put it in perspective, there isn't really much that the crowd could get hyped for, or really sing along to since it's the least popular one, so I wasn't bothered much by that either.

Jesse was very quiet when he wasn't giving one helluva vocal performance, occasionally throwing in a "Thanks" and then towards the end a "Thanks for coming out", and only really smiled once when he was toying with the camera set-up they had that was projecting onto the back wall. On that note, props to the guy behind the visuals because they were a great, at times hypnotic backdrop to all the happenings on stage.

Decent support band as well in the form of Basement, who I'll probably check out sometime soon because they had some good hooks to their name as well.

And some guy complimented my GY!BE tee, so all in all, great night.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: Paige looked good with her push up bra tonight.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dr. Kenneth


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I never knew PN News was in the Da Badlies in ECW.

Just felting like sharing.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Just caught up with the ending of NOC and :lmao @ it

Fuck this company.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Just caught up with some recent happenings in wrestling. Don't really have the patience to be a full time fan anymore.

and rofl - the IWC turned on Rollins? When/how/why did this happen exactly? There seem to be a lot of Anti-Rollins people now, more than ever before. People were all over his dick a few months ago. Not surprised one bit tho - it was more a question of when than if.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Just caught up with some recent happenings in wrestling. Don't really have the patience to be a full time fan anymore.
> 
> and rofl - the IWC turned on Rollins? When/how/why did this happen exactly? There seem to be a lot of Anti-Rollins people now, more than ever before. People were all over his dick a few months ago. Not surprised one bit tho - it was more a question of when than if.


Its just a case of as someone gets pushed more their detractors get more annoyed by it or have more ammo as said wrestlers flaws are exposed more and more. Seth in The Shield looked great...Seth by himself cutting 20 minute promos...eugh.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Anyone cuts promos in the ring by themselves on WWE programming today = hate in the WWE section. Doesn't matter who it is. When in reality, if it isn't The Rock or Randy Orton, we're actually winning out in the scenario.

rekt those two


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

truth: pondering if i should watch raw tomorrow

the fuckery


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I forgot most of what happened last week. lolz.

New Day/Rusev & good Show promo. that's the program.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

in before cesaro jobs to show again


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

If the six man tag doesn't happen tomorrow b/c it actually will make PPV :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I bought a lefty Bass Guitar off Amazon and they sent me 2 and so far only seeing one on the bill.

:banderas


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Give me the other one. Along w/the original Supercard of Honor.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Are you a lefty?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Music is the greatest creation in the world.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: This used to be one of the most used threads on this forum.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I brought it back from the dead when I started posting again. Forum accomplishment achieved.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

More people need to post in The Book Thread. One of these days I am going to get a warning for being the only person to regularly bump it anymore.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The Derek Zoolander Official Book Thread for people who read good?


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

These people aren't too bad.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

McQueen quoting a shit film proves he should stop w/movies & read more.

That's all I got even though this quip is shit and you do read, but eh, I wanted to zing something I hate. (the film; not you, pal. <3)


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

^I like his signature.









@Chrome


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

feet/10 :trips5


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

@Cody - the chick in your sig GIF, is it Rilynn Rae?

Kind of looks like her, but Rilynn has black hair.

_EDIT_: Weird, there's a guy called Cody on here who hasn't posted since he joined in 03'. :side:


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Ash said:


> More people need to post in The Book Thread. One of these days I am going to get a warning for being the only person to regularly bump it anymore.


Success awaits those who steadfastly commit to any requisite sacrifice. :evil

I quite frankly think The Book Thread might have better results as sticky. I admit that I often forget we have one not to mention; I haven’t finished reading the book I started last year. I remember making a post there with a small review from the first part I read. Plus, the entertaining section should be renowned as movie/film section or something as is pretty much movie-talk :side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> @Cody - the chick in your sig GIF, is it Rilynn Rae?
> 
> Kind of looks like her, but Rilynn has black hair.
> 
> _EDIT_: Weird, there's a guy called Cody on here who hasn't posted since he joined in 03'. :side:


Redhead Mariah.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Demon Hunter said:


> Success awaits those who steadfastly commit to any requisite sacrifice. :evil


If I am going to get an infraction, it will probably be from that. I have five books that I need to do a write up on in that thread, and the number keeps growing as I forget to do so.



> I quite frankly think The Book Thread might have better results as sticky.


:tucky


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Obfuscation said:


> McQueen quoting a shit film proves he should stop w/movies & read more.
> 
> That's all I got even though this quip is shit and you do read, but eh, I wanted to zing something I hate. (the film; not you, pal. <3)


I read all the time though. Although lately it's a lot of boring technical HVAC shit.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Use the force.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Foot chains make feet look moral royal and more delicious.
@Chrome @Obfuscation


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Truth: DHL must be Cody's delivery service of choice BC they are being vague as fuck regarding whether my package is coming today or not.

Scheduled for Delivery as agreed and then nothing. FedEx are top dog for a reason IMO.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

UPS is top dog though.

They have to wear $8 socks if they want to wear shorts.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

The Undertaker will always be the greatest wrestler ever to me.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

McQueen said:


> UPS is top dog though.
> 
> They have to wear $8 socks if they want to wear shorts.


UPS is as much of a given as death and taxes. I forgot they were a shipping company and not a natural part of life.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I like my delivery services how I like my conversations; vague.

_*insert bad, poorly used in context Dos Equis guy meme*_


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Fuck. I'm hooked on _South Park _again.

And I don't see it as being a bad thing either.

Turns out I've really missed these rascals deep down in some corner of my heart.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Watch the Rainforest episode from many eons (seasons) ago, imo.

or Asspen. Classic.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Finished reading the most recent Star Wars book last night before going to bed.

Don't know how I got to sleep based on what was revealed in the Epilogue. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: / 5


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm not buying it.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Currently out of town on vacation and having a fun time. Ate at the same diner twice (breakfast and lunch), then walked around the largest animal effigy mound in the world while successfully fighting off the urges to dance in the cleansing rain atop ancient Native American burial mounds, thus saving myself from being cursed. Then walked around an Amish store and bought some cool homemade snacks while sampling some birch beer. Wife and kid are now taking a nap in the seedy motel we are staying at, but I want to go out and do more. Really regretting leaving the fishing gear at home. There are some pretty nice creeks around here.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

On a scale of 1 - Mcqueen, how seedy is it?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I am the epitome of High Class you son of a bitch!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Lies. Not until you have a signature again.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Obfuscation said:


> Watch the Rainforest episode from many eons (seasons) ago, imo.
> 
> or Asspen. Classic.


Oh - I've watched the old ones so many times. Quite amazing. Season 1 is arguably one of the few "perfect" seasons for a TV show imo.

Tweek is one of my favorite characters aside from the main 4 who's never seen much. Heck - I marathon watched Seasons 15, 16 & 17 and didn't see him even once.


----------



## Karate Dragon (Jul 16, 2015)

There are some people in real life (and online) who are too afraid to confront me with issues they have of me. I can't really blame them. After all, I am intimidating.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

I hate most sitcom shows.

"Look at us, we're trying to be funny!!!"

*Laughing Track*: HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Me: -_-


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

My entire country is going bonkers over the Rugby World Cup, but I don't give a damn. This guy I talk to was going on about it, so I told him I didn't care and he called me a hater :lmao Then he tried to accuse me of pushing my love for Seth Rollins on him (cos he really hates Seth and knows I adore him), and I just lost my shit haha, cos I've NEVER tried to do that. I don't give a shit whether he likes Seth or not :lol


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

simonitro said:


> I hate most sitcom shows.
> 
> "Look at us, we're trying to be funny!!!"
> 
> ...


There are few exceptions that I like like "Friends". That was a very good sitcom but many like fucking Seinfeld was terrible.

These shows aren't fucking funny.


----------



## Karate Dragon (Jul 16, 2015)

Online drama is most embarrassing. Why can't people settle their differences in a more civilized manner? Instead of being uptight about everything.

Spending too much time on the internet can cause serious mental health problems, and if they continue to persist with their nonsense. Just saying.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Truth: I'm reading this while drinking coffee


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Truth: I am reading this while drinking beer. :mj


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I really want to change my name, but I don't feel it would be right with the show just having started.

Damn you, Sharknado 3, for getting me all excited for all the wrong reasons. :mj2


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ash do I want to go out tonight or stay in? I've already spent a shitload of money this week.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

My browser crashed and when I reopened it, it had lost all the tabs I had open. I had like 35 tabs open, and now I can't remember what half of them were! Now I have 5 tabs open, and my browser looks all weird cos I'm so used to having a million pages open... :lol


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

You probably asked me too late to help you last night. What did you decide?


And right now I am starting to feel really sick. My wife has a bacteriological infection, and it feels like I am getting it now. TFW you are out of sick days at work. :mj2


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I went out. I knew you'd want me too.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Did you do anything of note?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I live by the motto "What would Ash do?"

The answer is usually his wife but I didn't do that.

No not really. Just had dinner and a few beers.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

rain pouring down here. (not even pouring, pounding.) trees falling down. Just saw one fall now.

Rain reminds me of Bergman/Lynch/Hitchcock, and listening to lots of music. Must explain why I love rain so much, I guess.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I once tried to trade a picture of Dan Severn to @Chip Kelly in exchange for switching fantasy hockey draft spots.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

simonitro said:


> There are few exceptions that I like like "Friends". That was a very good sitcom but many like fucking Seinfeld was terrible.
> 
> These shows aren't fucking funny.


@CHAMPviaDQ; 
@Obfuscation;

tfw mentions don't work for you :mj2


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Callisto said:


> @CHAMPviaDQ;
> @Obfuscation;
> 
> tfw mentions don't work for you :mj2


@CHAMPviaDQ
@Obfuscation

I am here to help you out buddy. The least I can do.

EDIT: Shit. That was some work. :hmm:


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I just saw a totally fucked up porn video

fucked up not in "fucked up" standards but it was not what I was expecting, so it came as a shock to me


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> I just saw a totally fucked up porn video
> 
> fucked up not in "fucked up" standards but it was not what I was expecting, so it came as a shock to me


Like...the ending?


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> Like...the ending?


Well...

The beginning was your routine guy on girl stuff. Then things began to escalate, and the standard _shebang_ (no pun intended) happened.

1/4th of the video was done at this point.

I was expecting a routine ending and middle, with your routine happenings that any video featuring a lady and a gentleman have. Let's just say that it happened upside down (the other way round) for whatever reason for the final 3/4ths.

Literally.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Well...
> 
> The beginning was your routine guy on girl stuff. Then things began to escalate, and the standard _shebang_ (no pun intended) happened.
> 
> ...


:Jordan swerve


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

What A Maneuver said:


> The way Paige walks in the ring. She moves like a duck or like she has a stick up her ass.





Awesome 1 said:


> She doesn't wipe her ass apparently





Boss said:


> That story ruined Paige for me.





LunchCombo said:


> Wait....what?


:lmao :lmao :lmao

The wrestling section is GOAT comedy material. Sometimes I forget why I keep coming back on here.

A closed thread

:lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lol at the second post. Pretty sure they're on about that gross Paige story that happened at one point.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I hate trying to sell something on Craigslist.

So many trolls just contacting you to make you think they want your stuff, only to never agree on a time to show up. :MAD


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That story made me like Paige more.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Someone finally came and picked up that old mattress. :woo :woo :woo
Saved me having to pay $90 for a disposal fee. bama4


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Your wife and I had some great times on that mattress.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

If it meant that much to you then you should have come and picked it up yourself. Would have saved me a lot of hassle. :damnyou


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Kyle MacLachlan's Dale Cooper is the GOAT fictional FBI agent.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Is it sooooo humid here! It's 1am, it's 18C and the humidity is almost 90% :shocked: I'm putting off going to bed cos I know it's just gonna be muggy and I won't be able to sleep. I hate Auckland's humidity :no:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Gonna go to bed soon and enjoy the four day weekend :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I decided to do a full system scan of my laptop while I was away from it - I watched Main Event and Smackdown, and 3 hours later I came back to see the scan wasn't even finished yet! It's been over 3 hours and it's STILL scanning. There is WAY too much stuff on my laptop :lol

EDIT: Ugh I didn't even get to finish the scan after all that time cos my anti-virus program crashed :no:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Your wife and I had some great times on that mattress.


Amazing :lmao


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

This place needs some cpr. 

Truth:

Posting here so i can see what my current avatar/sig is...

Edit: I see.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: Wants @Ambrose Girl, @SHIVVY POO in here noww


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Don't believe I ever posted in this thread. Hope to watch some Division II and II College Football today, where they have a true playoff.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

when's that on?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh, hello! I've posted in here like twice :lol

What can I say? I've been trying to teach my Mum how to use her iPad, cos she's useless with technology. It's hard going lol. I also bought a really nice case and keyboard combo thingy for my own iPad online, can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Oh, hello! I've posted in here like twice :lol
> 
> What can I say? I've been trying to teach my Mum how to use her iPad, cos she's useless with technology. It's hard going lol. I also bought a really nice case and keyboard combo thingy for my own iPad online, can't wait for it to arrive


i'm flying to new zealand


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KENNY KLAUS said:


> when's that on?


I'm not sure. Not too many are televised until they get to the later rounds, but I'm hoping to see some early action. Have to check the listings.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

My that is an impressive sig you have there @KENNY KLAUS


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Merry Christmas you lousy bastards!* <3


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You too NoyK. Merry Christmas peeps. Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

People still post in this thread? :lol


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

I've been reading Sonic The Hedgehog comics and I'm really into them. The first few issues are childish and the humor is meh but later on, it gets serious and surprisingly deep. There's so much more than just a comic based off of a video game. I highly recommend reading the comics, they're good stuff. The writing is pretty good, as well.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

We're keeping it going, Liner. We gots to.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

simonitro said:


> I've been reading Sonic The Hedgehog comics and I'm really into them. The first few issues are childish and the humor is meh but later on, it gets serious and surprisingly deep. There's so much more than just a comic based off of a video game. I highly recommend reading the comics, they're good stuff. The writing is pretty good, as well.


*Personally it wasn't until the reboot that I actually began liking the comic. Way too much furry romance drama, and uninteresting characters, in my opinion.

But hey, great to hear you like the pre-reboot stuff. (Y)*


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Polish brandy, Fireball, potato pirogi, and kielbasa is great going down but not so much when it comes back up. But hey Christmas, amirite? :toomanykobes


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

All I listen to these days is Rihanna, I even have 2 copies of most of her albums...so I can have 1 in each of my cars...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

trees do not turn into people. or goddesses.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hi


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

KENNY said:


> hi


:karlahi


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I want to die right now cos the humidity in my city is so high. I feel hot and I'm not even doing anything! I have at least another three months of this to look forward to as well :no:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

All these shows and movies coming on around the holidays. And I'll bet not even one of you took the time to watch *The Hogfather*.

It is right there on YouTube. You don't even have to rent it. :cry


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

But isn't it like 4 hours tho? That's kind of why I haven't gotten around to it.

and I got like at least 10 other films at 3 hours (or longer) I still have my watchlist too :hayley2


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

It's the principle of the thing :side:


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Had an awkward moment today.

There's a female acquaintance at work who I hang out with during breaks/by the water cooler etc., who's kinda good looking. I mean, she's an easy 6.

Her body totally eclipses her face tho. Specifically nice ass, a peach of an ass. Well, fortunately, or unfortunately...today, our water cooler had been moved to a different place. It was propped up against one of those reflective walls. I was standing in line behind her (it was just me and her at the time), and she was on the phone. I know I should've known better, but I didn't notice the degree of the reflectiveness of the wall until she left. I couldn't help but check her out. Next thing I knew, she kinda scurries away, her bottle half full. It all happened so quickly, that the scurrying portion and the bit where I saw her catch me staring at her ass (out of the corner of her eye, on the reflective wall) seem almost superimposed. It didn't help that I haven't jacked off in nearly a week.

Replaying that moment in my head, my facial expression was pretty much like James Deen's. Except that he had been starved of both sex...and food, for nearly a week.

I'm not ashamed, not one bit. Oh no.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You know Pratchett's wife too?


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Staring at the ass of a woman in wedlock would be unethical.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

how is this thread still a thing


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

People are either too poor, too stingy or flat out lazy to log into paypal and pay for the chatbox.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

it's better than a chatbox, i will never get on board with those things.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

People flooding it with head smileys probably doesn't help.

I agree with the sentiment.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

plus you've got a decent log of the past with threads like this. Although I see the old ones have been deleted which is sad


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Aren't they archived with only staff members being granted access?

At least that's the impression I'm under.

Anyways, truth: WWE is shit. Biggest unintentional comedy on the entire fuckin' planet bar none.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Hello Role Model, nice to meet you. Let's go have a chat in the chatbox.

:kobe3 :sundin2 :EDWIN8 :like :blessedmirotic hillip


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Role Model lives :wilkins


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah, for a minute or so.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Role Model I have surpassed your post count.

I am ashamed.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Jesus christ, how did you manage that? I remember when my post count seemed massive and now I see quite a few people with more posts. I'm quite happy about that actually, the shame I felt. I don't know how I did it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think I am second to only Pyro now.

Someone has to threaten Cody and keep him away from kids.it's a full time job.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Happy new year guys! Hope you have a wonderful 2016, full of success, happiness and joy 

Alright, now time to go get wasted with Cheese, Chorizo, and Wine. *


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Happy New Year to everyone!


Truth: I am disappointed no one got the context of the image I posted a little ways up. unk3


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I think I am second to only Pyro now.
> 
> Someone has to threaten Cody and keep him away from kids.it's a full time job.


37,090

37,538

New year's resolution for Queeny is to learn to count.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> People are either too poor, too stingy or flat out lazy to log into paypal and pay for the chatbox.


Honestly, I'm a bit scared to use the chatbox :lol I don't even know why LOL.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

went to a party for New Years got way too drunk had to come home at 8:45 :kobe12


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I keep this afloat and use chatbox. All about personal branding.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Honestly, I'm a bit scared to use the chatbox :lol I don't even know why LOL.


As long as Vic isn't hanging around in there you'll be safe.

The rest of us are mostly harmless. :kobe3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

@Rush remind to get into footy this year plz. Shit like this is just beautiful/professional/visually stunning. 


https://fat.gfycat.com/GregariousCompetentGelada.webm :cozy happy new year as well to everyone.


----------



## Turtlesaucex (Dec 30, 2015)

Truth: I can't understand why there are so many boobs and asses in everyone's sigs


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Lacking dames' feet. I can't understand either.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Pratchett said:


> As long as Vic isn't hanging around in there you'll be safe.
> 
> The rest of us are mostly harmless. :kobe3


----------



## undertakerfreak (Jan 1, 2016)

I have no clue where the chatbox is, or what it is for that matter.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

16ers :mj


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Obfuscation said:


> 37,090
> 
> 37,538
> 
> New year's resolution for Queeny is to learn to count.


I generally don't look at post count. I just know I have one of the highest and that Pyro is in his own level.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

McQueen, how many of your posts are about Wes Anderson?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Maybe 50


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

A quick search tells me 61. But that's for posts specifically saying his full name. There may be more.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He's a hack


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

62 now. :maisie2

I'm fascinated by trivial things.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

undertakerfreak said:


> I have no clue where the chatbox is, or what it is for that matter.


who buys a premium membership their FIRST day here? fwiw, where in Michigan are you from?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

SK :lmao


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*I'm just gonna come right out and say it: I've never seen any of The Godfather movies.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Just when you think you're out, they pull you back in


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *I'm just gonna come right out and say it: I've never seen any of The Godfather movies.*


Neither have I


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *I'm just gonna come right out and say it: I've never seen any of The Godfather movies.*





Make_The_Grade said:


> Neither have I


get out


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

_Joe Dirt_ isn't even a guilty pleasure of mine. It's all natural.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

Obfuscation said:


> get out


*Sorry.*:mj2


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *I'm just gonna come right out and say it: I've never seen any of The Godfather movies.*


Do you kiss your mother with that non-Godfather-watched mouth?


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

A$AP said:


> Do you kiss your mother with that non-Godfather-watched mouth?


*To be fair, it's not that I don't want to watch it, I just never had the chance. And I'm too lazy to go on the internet and watch it. :draper2*


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Vague Katti said:


> _Joe Dirt_ isn't even a guilty pleasure of mine. It's all natural.


get out


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Total Fredo thing to say.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

A$AP said:


> get out


_Joe Dirt_ is legitimately a better film than _The Godfather Part III_


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

The Godfather could of lasted for 2 or 3 more seasons imo


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

pimpin ho's NATIONWIDE


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

this thread shall not die!
@CJ @Ambrose Girl @Obfuscation @McQueen @Brye @A$AP


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Here for The Godfather :mark:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

KLEE :mark:


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

KENNEH :mark:

The brother from another mother up in this bitch. 

I hope you had a splendiferous XMAS and NEW YEAR. :hb


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I did. Hope you did too :dance :flairdance :hb :mark:


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I've always had a doubt.

I'm 180cms tall. Does that make me 5'10, 5'11 or 6'0?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

As a member of Wrestling Edge forums for 10 years, I'd like to know when I get my 10 year 'thank you' Amazon gift card and celebratory medal. Thanks.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's so hot in Auckland today, I think my brain is melting. It's still 24C at 8pm, and won't drop under 20C overnight, plus the humidity is gonna creep up as it gets later. UGH.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> I've always had a doubt.
> 
> I'm 180cms tall. Does that make me 5'10, 5'11 or 6'0?


You're 5'11. You're welcome.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Curtis Axel out here saying he's still in the Royal Rumble for almost a year. :lmao legit one of the funniest things I've heard so far this year.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Justin Bieber's mom is hot-ish.

would smash like a felon


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

SUPER DELFIN


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy shit Super Delfin the legend. How did I miss this?


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Prison has got some hot babes.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Promoting conjugal visits: the list.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

#11 is aight. #6 is fine too. #5 looks a bit like Sherliyn from _Twin Peaks._ #4 is good enough to be on TV. Same goes for #1 . (i.e., when they're glammed up)


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

#11 looking just a little like Paige :wtf2


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Can't really see these scrawny ass white women being tough enough to survive in the joint tho.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Interesting that AJ decided to enter the WWE now, at age 38.

Should've been here earlier tbh


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

God is he that old? 

Last couple years have really flown by.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Look at it! 

All of it. 

It's Glorious!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

AJ Styles?

Nakamura?

:hmm:


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Megan Rain might be one of the cutest girls ever.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Megan Rain might be one of the cutest girls ever.


She's a slut. 

TRUTH.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Legend797 said:


> She's a slut.
> 
> TRUTH.


Of course she's a slut.

She does porn ffs.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

It pisses me off that Barret has never had a proper main event run and that THE MIZ has been in the main event.






Whatever happened to Barrett...he was pretty over when he first debuted, heck even in 2011. So directionless now. :|


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

fml the price

ugh I need these so bad :cry


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

$895?!?!?!?

Fuck that shit. Fuck it to infinity.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'd rather spend that cash on a Korean prostitute.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> It pisses me off that Barret has never had a proper main event run and that THE MIZ has been in the main event.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad he didnt. I never though he was good at any aspect of wrestling other than delivery on the mic was solid even if all he said was generic heel shit and he is a big guy. Zero fucks given whenever he was on tv.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Eric tell that to my brother, plz.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

McQueen said:


> I'm glad he didnt. I never though he was good at any aspect of wrestling other than delivery on the mic was solid even if all he said was generic heel shit and he is a big guy. Zero fucks given whenever he was on tv.


I agree. I've always thought Wade was meh. Also I don't get why WWE insists on having him on TV if he's going to do fuck all when he's there - he never takes a hit or does anything. Why do other injured people stay off TV while Wade is still there?!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Wade BARRA

Bryan :mj2


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Still, THE MIZ was in the main event.

The Miz is a fuckin' comedian, at least Barrett isn't that. I'm not saying WWE should've pushed Wade for that reason alone...but yeah.

I guess WWE just didn't/doesn't have a lot of faith in him, because if they wanted to make him a main event level guy - they could have.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Wade is probably still on TV atm b/c he isn't injured enough to have to stay home. While it's still doing zero for him thanks to general ineptitude, TV appearances win out as an ipso facto "greater than" total irrelevance of being off TV for the upteenth time. Bad luck w/injuries is what has really hurt him by this point. (booking him to lose his Nexus steam was complete ignorance, no injuries in sight there) He's a lost soul on the roster. 

Miz is actually a better heel than Barrett given how he can control a crowd to earn heat. I can't name a time Barrett has done that w/o the Nexus backing him. Even then, that was booing the heel unit, rather than singularly Barrett himself. Miz still does it today even w/his lower card roster role. 

Miz as a main event guy wasn't all _that_ bad. In retrospect, looking back, he got the raw deal a good portion of the time. That's when I go "ok, why did you even push him to that level, then?" Even main eventing WM didn't feel like a stretch when he was champion, although they had him get owned by The Rock and thus losing some spotlight despite retaining. To me, that's just ass booking no matter who the champion in question is. Why even have him win when it's not gonna matter? It was that point on when WWE took its plummet downhill from my perspective. Pardon the silver lining here or there.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Daniel Bryan's retirement has made me feel two things... 1. His retirement made me respect him more as a human being. He thought of his health before making more damage and not to become another Benoit

2. The heartless part of me... The YES! Movement is over. At least, it had ended on a high note.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Obfuscation said:


> Wade is probably still on TV atm b/c he isn't injured enough to have to stay home. While it's still doing zero for him thanks to general ineptitude, TV appearances win out as an ipso facto "greater than" total irrelevance of being off TV for the upteenth time. Bad luck w/injuries is what has really hurt him by this point. (booking him to lose his Nexus steam was complete ignorance, no injuries in sight there) He's a lost soul on the roster.
> 
> Miz is actually a better heel than Barrett given how he can control a crowd to earn heat. I can't name a time Barrett has done that w/o the Nexus backing him. Even then, that was booing the heel unit, rather than singularly Barrett himself. Miz still does it today even w/his lower card roster role.
> 
> *Miz as a main event guy wasn't all that bad. In retrospect, looking back, he got the raw deal a good portion of the time. That's when I go "ok, why did you even push him to that level, then?" Even main eventing WM didn't feel like a stretch when he was champion, although they had him get owned by The Rock and thus losing some spotlight despite retaining. To me, that's just ass booking no matter who the champion in question is. Why even have him win when it's not gonna matter? It was that point on when WWE took its plummet downhill from my perspective. Pardon the silver lining here or there.*


The treatment he received as a champion was a joke

He didn't lose spotlight with the Rock - that final segment (@Wrestlemania) with the Rock made The Miz look a hobo. Not even a chump. They treated him like a hobo. Everybody knew that the main attraction was Rock/Cena and not the WWE title.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

They should have never let go of the Bad News gimmick. Legit the only time I ever found Wade Barrett even remotely interesting. Let him go badass and give him a decent, strong finisher instead of the horrible ones he keeps using. I think his career has staled and after all he's been through, I don't see how he ever gets close to main event status. And even if he did, could he stay healthy enough to maintain a good run?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pratchett is your wife free on Valentines day? 

Need to bone brah.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

We probably won't be doing shit that day, so I am sure she will appreciate getting attention from somebody. :hbk1


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Truth: The McQueen / Pratchett exchanges are the main reason I continue to check this thread.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> The treatment he received as a champion was a joke
> 
> He didn't lose spotlight with the Rock - that final segment (@Wrestlemania) with the Rock made The Miz look a hobo. Not even a chump. They treated him like a hobo. Everybody knew that the main attraction was Rock/Cena and not the WWE title.


And that's why WWE can be the success that they are, yet still the butt of the joke at times in wrestling b/c of their complete illogical decisions.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Pratchett said:


> We probably won't be doing shit that day, so I am sure she will appreciate getting attention from somebody. :hbk1


:lmao :done


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

TRUTH: Someone needs to post in *The Book Thread* so I don't get an infraction for triple posting.

Much obliged. :kobe3


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cody should be balls deep in the Book of Souls


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I got The Book of Souls deluxe edition in my hands atm. The edition that actually made it look like a book. :mj


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You son of a bitch.

Funny though I just got Dance of Death today.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Underrated album if you ask me. Suppose I'm partial b/c I call Dance of Death my favorite track from em. But others like No More Lies, Paschendale, & Journeyman, too? Amazing. The return of Bruce/Adrian spawned three epic albums in a row. Could be five once I go through The Final Frontier again & now The Book of Souls.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I want to complain about the heat where I live. We haven't dropped under 18C this entire month so far and it's been 28C all week, with high humidity the entire time. I have never sweat this much in my life, the only other time I've felt this hot was weirdly at Wrestlemania 31 last year when I was sitting in the sun for hours on end :lol Unlike that, the heat here doesn't go away :frustrate

Today when I was out, I saw a lot of very miserable looking tourists, obviously they can't cope with the humidity. This is the best time of the year weather wise in Auckland, but it gets too much sometimes. I've lived here my entire life and I can't take it at times :lol


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*It was 69 degrees today.

Felt good, tbh. :cozy*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Obfuscation said:


> Underrated album if you ask me. Suppose I'm partial b/c I call Dance of Death my favorite track from em. But others like No More Lies, Paschendale, & Journeyman, too? Amazing. The return of Bruce/Adrian spawned three epic albums in a row. Could be five once I go through The Final Frontier again & now The Book of Souls.


No more lies' chorus was annoying, but yeah this has been a solid album. Pachendale and New Frontiers were good. Wildest Dreams while not the best song seems very apt for me lately.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *It was 69 degrees today.
> 
> Felt good, tbh. :cozy*


I had to Google that, lol it's 20C. UGH, you're so lucky! Our overnight temps are about that, I want to die.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I live in Minnesota. It was -20 the other day. Quit complaining it's hot....


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Queeny telling yet another to "have a nice Jay" atm.

:mj


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

@Shala wants you in the chatbox, @Ambrose Girl


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

I wish I could have access to this "chatbox" 

TRUTH.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

@Vague Katti is gay.

There's a slice of the chatbox for those who can't see.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

I was wondering why this thread wasn't a thing anymore, and now I've figured it out. I'm so proud of myself.

TRUTH.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Marlon Brando and James Dean. :CENA

Movie thread + chatbox


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm just going to go sob in the corner, and forget I even had this conversation. 

TRUTH.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

HELLO EVERYONE


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Go ahead and break a mirror, Kenny! Roll the dice and run with scissors! Through a chip pan fire fight! Ya dig?


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Legend797 said:


> I was wondering why this thread wasn't a thing anymore, and now I've figured it out. I'm so proud of myself.
> 
> TRUTH.





Legend797 said:


> Go ahead and break a mirror, Kenny! Roll the dice and run with scissors! Through a chip pan fire fight! Ya dig?


:hmm:


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

You alright @Legend797?


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

@Pratchett

What's your opinion on text-based games?

Thought you might like them, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I had to Google that, lol it's 20C. UGH, you're so lucky! Our overnight temps are about that, I want to die.


*Well in fairness, it was hot as fuck the other day, so I like to think I got lucky. :lol*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

You guys can have the -31 Celsius that I woke up to this morning.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I didn't sleep well last night, not just cos of the humidity, but cos I saw a huge spider in the laundry and I was afraid it was going to come into my room in the night :argh:

Yeah, I'm silly, but I'm so scared of spiders, it's crazy. Of course this morning it's nowhere to be seen, so either it's hiding or my Mum killed it :lol


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Takers Revenge said:


> You alright @Legend797?


What would make you ask me if I was alright? I'm just trying to fit in.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

i like turtles


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> @Pratchett
> 
> What's your opinion on text-based games?
> 
> Thought you might like them, for obvious reasons.


I am a bit unclear on what a text based game is, but if you are talking about RPGs and simpler stuff you are onto something, as that is indeed what I prefer. My favorite game of all time is still Wolfenstein, but as I don't have a game system or a computer good enough to actually play on, I pretty much do not play stuff like that anymore.

On the other hand if you are being literal and bringing to mind games like Scrabble and Boggle then you can't go wrong that way either as I love them too.

Honestly I am not sure what you are asking so that is the best answer I can give atm :draper2


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pratchett dust off your 20 sided dice because we're about to role play with your wife and she's about to get the D, and D, and another D, and another D with a guy who is dressed as a Dwarven Wizard.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I still have all my old dice, including the 30 sided one I never really had a use for.

Both truth and a fun fact. :nerd:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

@Big Cal's World get your Dwarf costume.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

McQueen said:


> @Big Cal's World get your Dwarf costume.


_Cal dresses himself as normal and enters the room:_ "I'm here!"


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I would be like a good and accomplished person if I got Cal to cuckold Pratchett..

I would die a heroes death.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

TRUTH: This is about as happy as I am going to get. My life will only get better from here.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Deadpool said:


> I am a bit unclear on what a text based game is, but if you are talking about RPGs and simpler stuff you are onto something, as that is indeed what I prefer. My favorite game of all time is still Wolfenstein, but as I don't have a game system or a computer good enough to actually play on, I pretty much do not play stuff like that anymore.
> 
> On the other hand if you are being literal and bringing to mind games like Scrabble and Boggle then you can't go wrong that way either as I love them too.
> 
> Honestly I am not sure what you are asking so that is the best answer I can give atm :draper2


A literal text based game. A game that has text input instead of graphical input.

Something like the below, basically.






Thought you might be a fan of them since they're basically interactive novels/fiction.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

OMG I haven't played anything like that in so long. I either overlooked obvious stuff or spent too much time on every little thing. The best games for me are the ones I don't have to spend a lot of time thinking about. Because my brain just starts going over every little detail otherwise.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

> Living in a run down old house with a run down old blind woman who refuses to do the honorable thing and just DIE ALREADY


I knew this was Pratch by location alone.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I didn't sleep well last night, not just cos of the humidity, but cos I saw a huge spider in the laundry and I was afraid it was going to come into my room in the night :argh:
> 
> Yeah, I'm silly, but I'm so scared of spiders, it's crazy. Of course this morning it's nowhere to be seen, so either it's hiding or my Mum killed it :lol


*I'm not scared of spiders, but I really fucking hate them. :lol*


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

The next 10 WWE Champions - WhatCulture



Their prediction on [I said:


> Wrestlemania 33[/I]]WWE will promote the Roman Reigns-John Cena WrestleMania 33 match as a battle of generations and a potential passing of the torch. A major storyline point will revolve around whether or not John Cena – who will only be a few weeks shy of his 40th birthday – still has what it takes to lead the company.
> 
> 
> Fan reaction heading into the match will be difficult to gauge – neither man is a favorite of the hardcore crowd, but anti-Reigns sentiment will actually cause some older, hardcore fans to support Cena.
> ...


It's really sad when an online content writer has better creative writing ability than a multi-national corporation with billions of dollars in funding.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Why do people like Braun "King of Shit" Strowman anyway?

That's the nickname Headliner uses for him. I like it.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

People like him? I was not aware. Then again there are folks that still buy Sin Cara masks, so it takes all kinds I guess. :drake1


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

this might be the greatest theme ever


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

truth - moderately buzzed right now


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Drew McIntyre has probably left me more disappointed than any other wrestler to come along in the past 10 years or so. The guy had size, a good look (I thought) and the potential to main event. But he did absolutely nothing in the end. And I could never figure out why you give a guy like him a finisher like a double arm DDT. He should be doing something more impactful than that. Wade Barrett is a close second, and oddly enough I have similar complaints about his horrible finisher(s).


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Deadpool said:


> Drew McIntyre has probably left me more disappointed than any other wrestler to come along in the past 10 years or so. The guy had size, a good look (I thought) and the potential to main event. But he did absolutely nothing in the end. And I could never figure out why you give a guy like him a finisher like a double arm DDT. He should be doing something more impactful than that. Wade Barrett is a close second, and oddly enough I have similar complaints about his horrible finisher(s).


To me Wade is the bigger disappointment. I thought he'd be WHC within two years in 2010. Boy, was I wrong.








Patrick Bateman said:


> You lied to me Mr. Mcmahon. You're a bald-faced liar.﻿


Pretty much, Mr. Bateman.

Both Drew and Wade had the same mystique that Orton had in 03'/04' right after he debuted imho. WWE failed to capitalize on that with regards to them. Wade should've dominated along with Nexus, and Drew should've retained his original gimmick. Instead we get Wade languishing with no real direction and Drew in fuckin' 3MB.

What a waste.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

fpalm fpalm fpalm

How can people watch this shit, nonetheless, praise it?

I've seen pornographic films with better acting...this isn't even funny bad.

0/10 

:jay


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Truth:

I strongly disliked Drew Macintyre with a moderate passion, I thought he was pretty bad at everything and his ring work was probably the best of what he had to offer, and I found that to be distinctly average. I hated every time he opened his mouth.

I have been watching wrestling since 1995 and The New Day are my least favourite thing I have ever seen, even down to the pink ropes during cancer month, those stupid women that come on the show during the Komen crap, even Daniel Bryan losing in 18 seconds, and the entirety of 1995, and 2015, and the demise of WCW. Oh and watching Sid attempt to work. And Katie Vick. Like, The New Day are so effectively obnoxious and awful they could well be the most effective heels I have ever seen but I hate them with a passion and it's really "go away heat" since I now fastforward or piss through all of their segments. It's gotten to the point where I want Kofi to retire, Big E to fuck off, and Woods to become Consequences Creed and do some atheltic ring work like he used to.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

CM Punk could potentially die in a UFC ring

Not joking/being negative either

I don't have a good feeling about this.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Maybe he really will come back to WWE for Wrestlemania and save himself 8*D


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Truth:
> 
> I strongly disliked Drew Macintyre with a moderate passion, I thought he was pretty bad at everything and his ring work was probably the best of what he had to offer, and I found that to be distinctly average. I hated every time he opened his mouth.
> 
> I have been watching wrestling since 1995 and The New Day are my least favourite thing I have ever seen, even down to the pink ropes during cancer month, those stupid women that come on the show during the Komen crap, even Daniel Bryan losing in 18 seconds, and the entirety of 1995, and 2015, and the demise of WCW. Oh and watching Sid attempt to work. And Katie Vick. Like, The New Day are so effectively obnoxious and awful *they could well be the most effective heels I have ever seen* but I hate them with a passion and it's really "go away heat" since I now fastforward or piss through all of their segments. It's gotten to the point where I want Kofi to retire, Big E to fuck off, and Woods to become Consequences Creed and do some atheltic ring work like he used to.


Triple H is underrated in that aspect imho, he is arguably the premier heel of the attitude era, guy was legit despised during 1999-2003. Hell, even his fans/smarks legit hated his on-screen character and recognized him as a scumbag. (i.e., his on-screen persona.)


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Triple H is underrated in that aspect imho, he is arguably the premier heel of the attitude era, guy was legit despised during 1999-2003. Hell, even his fans/smarks legit hated his on-screen character and recognized him as a scumbag. (i.e., his on-screen persona.)


Yeah for sure he was a top tier heel.

Best thing about this, is you are replying now, in the middle of Fast Lane just to say that hehehe 

You bored bro?


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

^always.






This was Edge's best theme.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Around 2013, I began using WWE shows to fall asleep.

It actually worked pretty well. I'm gonna try it again after a while today.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I decided that today of all days I am just going to spread red rep, and no green.

After about four or five dickbags, I can't really see anyone that deserves it and I don't feel like looking that hard.

Anybody got suggestions? I am having a bad week and I want to spread the hate around a bit. (Y)


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Deadpool said:


> I decided that today of all days I am just going to spread red rep, and no green.
> 
> After about four or five dickbags, I can't really see anyone that deserves it and I don't feel like looking that hard.
> 
> Anybody got suggestions? I am having a bad week and I want to spread the hate around a bit. (Y)


I neg Administrator every chance I get. Here is a helpful link to the account to get you started: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/135686-administrator.html

:chrisholly


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Get thee behind me, Zombo.


I have been waiting years to get green rep from the Adminstrator Robot/Squirtle. I shan't do anything to hinder that quest.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

How is Drew McIntyre a disappointment when it was all onto booking that bogged him down compared to where he could have been? Dude was tearing it up whenever he was given the chance to. Even (and kind of primarily some of the best non vs Matt Hardy work) was on the C show. Future Shock is a good finisher. Much better than his original one he had during his brief 2007 stint and in developmental. Plus, I mean, if Kenta Kobashi can use it (a much larger man, more powerful, etc) then it can fit for Drew.

The New Day are effective dorky dickheads. That segment was tryhard though and not one of the better moments, but oh well. The real problem is if WWE actually will turn them babyface when they absolutely flopped under that role. They're meant to be dumb antagonists. If anything, stretch for tweener & don't reach for anything else.

Triple H sucks.

There we go.

wait, just noticed that geek getting mad that women have one minor segment at the end of breast cancer awareness month :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Deadpool said:


> I decided that today of all days I am just going to spread red rep, and no green.
> 
> After about four or five dickbags, I can't really see anyone that deserves it and I don't feel like looking that hard.
> 
> Anybody got suggestions? I am having a bad week and I want to spread the hate around a bit. (Y)


I wanna spread thee wife like cream cheese on a warm bagel double sexual euphemism achieved.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

:lmao

That will keep her occupied while I actually get to do something fun this weekend! :dance


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Broke my string of red reps to give you a green sample of the love I've been sharing today McQueen. <3


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Double post.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Do you put your ketchup in the fridge?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Well, any type of food item in my house that says on the label "Refrigerate after opening" I do tend to keep in the fridge.

Do you use ketchup that doesn't say that on the label? I wouldn't use that brand. Too many preservatives and shit.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I like random truth facts w/Deadpool.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Obfuscation said:


> How is Drew McIntyre a disappointment when it was all onto booking that bogged him down compared to where he could have been? Dude was tearing it up whenever he was given the chance to. Even (and kind of primarily some of the best non vs Matt Hardy work) was on the C show. Future Shock is a good finisher. Much better than his original one he had during his brief 2007 stint and in developmental. Plus, I mean, if Kenta Kobashi can use it (a much larger man, more powerful, etc) then it can fit for Drew.
> 
> The New Day are effective dorky dickheads. That segment was tryhard though and not one of the better moments, but oh well. The real problem is if WWE actually will turn them babyface when they absolutely flopped under that role. They're meant to be dumb antagonists. If anything, stretch for tweener & don't reach for anything else.
> 
> ...


idk. I just wanted Drew and Wade to become stars. They didn't. My expectations were not fulfilled. That's a disappointment to me.

Triple H was pretty awesome during the time he adopted "the Game" moniker up until his Evolution days. (04-05ish) After that he began to get a tad boring. He was obviously on the decline then tho, so that's not very surprising.

The New Day are _*TOO*_ out there imho. I mean really, it isn't natural eccentricity either - it's like they're out there just for the sake of it. I guess that could be the whole point behind them.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Truth: Just put two different users into the green in one thread. Don't even care that at least one (and maybe both) is probably a troll. I like the gimmick.

Feels good, man.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pratchett you should have ripped me with wife pictures.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

She is not very photogenic, and if I started taking pictures of her, she would instantly be suspicious I was going to do something with the photos to doctor them and post them somewhere for a laugh. She knows me too well. :evil


And anyway, I have posted her pictures on another forum. Not my fault you haven't seen them there. :evil


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Tell her it's for your fetish. See if she acts questions then.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

If I told her about my fetishes she would file for divorce. :kobe

I gotta keep that shit to myself in the interest of a "happy" marriage.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:bush

That's a fucked up situation.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Mashed potatoes sex is out of the question


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

As it is I am happy for the Erectile Dysfunction. It takes away the pressure to perform regularly. bama4


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The cure for that is to google Miss Arcana.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

If Sofia Vergara had breast reduction would she still be hot?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Hot or not she is this generation's Charo.


There, I said it.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

>March


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Deadpool said:


> As it is I am happy for the Erectile Dysfunction. It takes away the pressure to perform regularly. bama4


1 out of 5 men experience erectile dysfunction, but not Cody. He's been castrated by French Cinema. I can smell the vagina and bleu cheese every time he posts.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

I just keep laughing at this...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhfcWTZeP1k

:lmao


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

McQueen said:


> 1 out of 5 men experience erectile dysfunction, but not Cody. He's been castrated by French Cinema. I can smell the vagina and bleu cheese every time he posts.


If only it was that easy.

and bleu cheese can smell like a dame's pair of flip flops. I support that.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Hmmm...interesting.

Haven't lit up in nearly 5 years now. Nearly six since I've drunk on a regular basis.

I wonder how hard this would hit me if I were to just try this one fine day.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

This is what _Reddit _will look like a 1000 years from now

That's cool. It has working links and hypothetical future scenarios and everything. 

Human tech is advanced enough to melt/disintegrate the sun for bitcoins in 3016, it would seem.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

WCW was freakin' awesome.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Except for that part when they thought nWo Wolfpac was a good idea.

Morons.

but I still <3 WCW.

So much wasted money though.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Obfuscation said:


> Except for that part when they thought nWo Wolfpac was a good idea.
> 
> Morons.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, they were morons without a doubt. And those millions/billions ain't coming back.

Wolfpac was a trainwreck. But the bizarre nature of their decisions towards their dying days makes watching their shows even more entertaining, in retrospect.

The original nWo were the ultimate heels tho, politicking, narcissistic, backstabbing assholes. Hogan being a heel makes him instantly more bearable to me - if not actively entertaining. I don't really see him being a "let's stick up for what's right" kind of guy irl. He is another guy who just sticks up for himself. He's more believable as a heel.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That's what Hollywood Hogan was; basically that side of himself that those who didn't buy into his stuff were seeing finally on screen. And he knew it. Which is why it blew up the way it did. Sure the ego eventually took over more and even heel Hogan got stale to where fans wanted red & yellow back, but it was good for a new character during his peak nWo years.

I'm still disappointed WCW got bought out b/c it got to be a fun, good company again once Russo was finally ditched in late 2000. It was a more simple product, granted, they at least knew what to promote and what not to. (I think chickens finally came home to roost on how they have to be "smart" w/money by this time.) While the product got damaged, it wasn't beyond repair. Fans still cared. It's the AOL merger that did em in. That's what I'm more frustrated by. Company died largely w/o any say in the matter. Or via truly their own wrong doing.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Jesus Christ, it's been 20 years already?

I remember a kid from school telling me about Scott Steiner's insane biceps and how _WCW _was in many ways better than _WWF _and the shenanigans of Stone Cold. He was a Goldberg fan in particular. I didn't check out _WCW _until I was well into my teens, and boy did I miss out. I stuck with the Attitude Era out and out during that time. I still remember hiding the compact discs and ensuring no one was around before sneakily tuning in to watch SCSA wreak havoc. Wrestling was frowned upon initially @ my place but they eventually thought that it was funny after a point.

@Obfuscation (/Cody): Say I want to download the entire WCW Nitro/PPV pack from 1995-2001ish and an Attitude Era pack from _XWT_. How many GBs am I lookin' at?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Not that I intend to derail proper nostalgia, but today I learned that this was a thing:

*Tyromancy*

Mind = BLOWN


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

There was a quest in The Witcher 3 that had to do with a Tyromancer, but otherwise yeah never thought that was a thing.

Pratchett. You should read The Last Wish by Andrej Sapkowski. Think it would be something you would enjoy.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

That does look like something I would be interested in. Will put that in the queue and get around to it sometime soon. Right now I am starting on the latest novel in the Iron Druid series by Kevin Hearne, which is one of my favorite current series to read right now.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Iron Druid sounds like a heavy metal band.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Jesus Christ, it's been 20 years already?
> 
> I remember a kid from school telling me about Scott Steiner's insane biceps and how _WCW _was in many ways better than _WWF _and the shenanigans of Stone Cold. He was a Goldberg fan in particular. I didn't check out _WCW _until I was well into my teens, and boy did I miss out. I stuck with the Attitude Era out and out during that time. I still remember hiding the compact discs and ensuring no one was around before sneakily tuning in to watch SCSA wreak havoc. Wrestling was frowned upon initially @ my place but they eventually thought that it was funny after a point.
> 
> @Obfuscation (/Cody): Say I want to download the entire WCW Nitro/PPV pack from 1995-2001ish and an Attitude Era pack from _XWT_. How many GBs am I lookin' at?


Eesh. Depends on file size and all that. Probably be pushing 50 GBs for a maximum. Entire season one of Lucha Underground I got was 10, for one example.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

[YOUTUBE]IbPlXIIWMU[/YOUTUBE]

Legit marked out when I saw this live.



Salvador Fernandez said:


> It's 2014 and I still get chills...awesome﻿


imho

Jim Ross and King make wrestling seem more LEGIT


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> WCW was freakin' awesome.


Yes it was. That was in my hometown btw.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

I once saw a hooker letting some drunk bang her against the side of a building on my way to school.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Seth Rollins returns to get double crossed by The Authority, who reveal (a heel turned) Reigns to be the _real _face of the Authority/company all along

:side:


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Kevin Owens and Rollins are the only two indy-bred guys I can think of that look like they can hold their own in a fight.

Zayn's music makes him look like a fuckin' doofus. Steen's is the exact opposite.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

There's something about the legendary "heel" beard. That beard on Owens makes him look so shady and not trustworthy.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Why would Sami Zayn have or need bad ass sounding music when he's a jovial, booming underdog babyface where the music fits his personality perfectly? 

lol

Wrestling 101 right here


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Obfuscation said:


> Why would Sami Zayn have or need bad ass sounding music when he's a jovial, booming underdog babyface where the music fits his personality perfectly?
> 
> lol
> 
> Wrestling 101 right here


He could have a "happy-go-lucky" type theme, but this one sounds a bit...goofy for my tastes. (i.e., "Worlds Apart", not the one below)






I'm not saying that's a fit for Zayn, but that's a theme that was always perfect to me. It conveyed the sense of upbeat(-ness) you're referring to, without coming off with a dorky feel.

Excellent custom tron too. It's absolutely perfect.

That's one of the undisputed best themes I've ever heard.



Headliner said:


> There's something about the legendary "heel" beard. That beard on Owens makes him look so shady and not trustworthy.


Agreed. He's the most entertaining guy on the roster right now imho.

Let's not minimize the importance of a cool entrance theme. Just that theme and tron alone make Punk look legit to a random person who's just tuning in to watch. I'm referring to a potential fan, who's never seen wrestling before. Zayn's doesn't do that.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

What's up guys?
Dead thread I see :CENA


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

wat


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Make your avatar STAR WARS related :cozy


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I would be more into the Wyatts if they weren't a bunch of losers who seemingly lose every single big match.

Their gimmick is cool as hell.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Two things come to mind this evening.

1. I'm on a cleanse. God help anyone who follows me up the stairs case at work this week. So gassy. 

2. Is it too much to hope for a Lionel Richie and Rick Astley superconcert/duet album.

"Hello, Rick Astley it is you I'm looking for"


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ITunes on my computer be fucking up all of a sudden. It doesn't seem to want to add new podcasts to my feed, even though they're showing up on my device's feed. This is quite an annoyance.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Eric that was the most "Cal" statement you've ever made.

Gassy Queeny. 

I've seen too much.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I was reflecting yesterday, upon making PB&J sandwiches for nosh purposes, that the reason I only use Jam instead of Jelly goes back to my childhood. Specifically - a dream I had where it was shown to me that the insides of people are made of stuff like grape jelly. So anytime I would eat a PB&J sandwich made from jelly, any clump of jelly would make me feel ill and remind me of that dream.

I keep telling myself that it is because Jam spreads so much better and more evenly, but deep down inside I have to be honest with myself. I don't eat Jelly because I don't want to engender within myself any cannibalistic tendencies. And clumps of Jelly is just gross.

In summation: Jam >>> Jelly


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> ITunes on my computer be fucking up all of a sudden. It doesn't seem to want to add new podcasts to my feed, even though they're showing up on my device's feed. This is quite an annoyance.


Fixed now. Just an issue on their end.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Deadpool said:


> I was reflecting yesterday, upon making PB&J sandwiches for nosh purposes, that the reason I only use Jam instead of Jelly goes back to my childhood. Specifically - a dream I had where it was shown to me that the insides of people are made of stuff like grape jelly. So anytime I would eat a PB&J sandwich made from jelly, any clump of jelly would make me feel ill and remind me of that dream.
> 
> I keep telling myself that it is because Jam spreads so much better and more evenly, but deep down inside I have to be honest with myself. I don't eat Jelly because I don't want to engender within myself any cannibalistic tendencies. And clumps of Jelly is just gross.
> 
> In summation: Jam >>> Jelly


I now read everything you post under the information that you are the real Deadpool and it makes things p. great.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Gonna download and watch Mania just cuz it's gonna be bizarre and sucky.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I took a day off from work so I can watch it live but admittedly I am a masochist.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

No Way Out for Reigns now.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Reigns getting screwed out of the title again will make WM worthwhile for me no matter what else happens. The incredible amount of salt that would get thrown around on this Forum if that happened. :lmao


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I forgot the code for the facepalm smiley.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Just for the record - I don't hate Reigns or wish anything bad for him and his fans.

Having said that, watching both his fans and his detractors on this Forum getting bent out of shape one way or the other based on how he is getting pushed of screwed gives me a measure of satisfaction that I cannot quantify. If the WWE product is not amusing me, at least the antics of people on this Forum may serve to do so in some manner.












:dance


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I renewed my subscription for Mania.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I need to find a place to play Euchre online. The Arcade here does not have it, and places I have found want me to download Java updates, which I no longer trust. Going to have to do this shit on my phone. :mj2


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I don't feel like posting in a real rasslin' thread but I have to say I was a bit disappointed this year by WM. Nothing horrible, but not anything to look back on when you think of classic moments. On the plus side by reupping my network sub I am watching Survivor Series 1990 right now though I should probably pic something better.

The beginning and end of WM 30 is still tops in my book, it was electricrity. You don't see stuff like that too often anymore. Shame about his career. Actually I'll put that on.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yup. How you been?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Yup. How you been?


Whats up man! Still like seeing some familiar faces around here.

Pretty good, 10 years here goes quick. I still remember bringing my USB stick to the Pitt computer lab to to download .nsv file PPVs in my early days here super fast lol

Mostly been posting on old school boards but been getting into the current producet slightly more and for a lot to figure out. Might start checking in more to keep in touch. Hope all is well buddy!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Delfin remember that time you dressed up in that hybrid costume that was half his costume to get under Jushin Liger's skin and he made you pay dearly with multiple palm strikes to the face?


Good times.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> Whats up man! Still like seeing some familiar faces around here.
> 
> Pretty good, 10 years here goes quick. I still remember bringing my USB stick to the Pitt computer lab to to download .nsv file PPVs in my early days here super fast lol
> 
> Mostly been posting on old school boards but been getting into the current producet slightly more and for a lot to figure out. Might start checking in more to keep in touch. Hope all is well buddy!


When I seen you last night I marked. Reminded me of some good old times on here in the TTT thread and rants. 

I'm glad everything is ok with you! Always welcome to stop by.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Delfin remember that time you dressed up in that hybrid costume that was half his costume to get under Jushin Liger's skin and he made you pay dearly with multiple palm strikes to the face?
> 
> 
> Good times.


I had to watch the clip you mentioned of course. Looking back I'm not sure some parts of MPRO and Osaka Pro et al hold up but the matches are still pretty fun to mem I guess the same could be said of many styles through the eras.

Also, for some reason your post made me think of a hilarious Japanese botch video, maybe Muchiking Terry? This was probably like 6 years ago so not getting my hopes up haha and not sure if you were the poster but my gut says yes. 



Headliner said:


> When I seen you last night I marked. Reminded me of some good old times on here in the TTT thread and rants.
> 
> I'm glad everything is ok with you! Always welcome to stop by.


The old TTT thread was a great time waster with some fun laughs. BAD ASS SERVERS, neat people to chat with on various topics. 

....secretly I was only there for REPUTATION POINTS however


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> I had to watch the clip you mentioned of course. Looking back I'm not sure some parts of MPRO and Osaka Pro et al hold up but the matches are still pretty fun to mem I guess the same could be said of many styles through the eras.
> 
> Also, for some reason your post made me think of a hilarious Japanese botch video, maybe Muchiking Terry? This was probably like 6 years ago so not getting my hopes up haha and not sure if you were the poster but my gut says yes.
> 
> ...


lol rep.

Yeah you could come in at any time of day/night and there was a bunch of people here.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I do remember Mushiking Terry botch video, or at least seeing it.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I just saw Reigns's Mania 32 reaction.

The boos are deafening.

I can't believe they actually went through with, with no swerve.

WWE creative are delusional. What an awful Mania, in terms of results.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I am beginning to wonder if the whole "Reigns is getting pushed" whether the fans like it or not is actually a work by this company. I cannot believe the people in charge can be that stupid as to think this is going to get over with everyone eventually.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Was Test Steph's kayfabe bf or irl bf?

I forget


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

This is not heel heat either. This is go-away heat.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Reigns already lacked significant heat on the RAW just last week so this stuff is being blown out of proportion again b/c of marks. He'll be fine. It's just Cena 2.0. Besides the loose association WWE has on alignment now can benefit him in this program w/Styles to leaning towards a couple of dickish mannerisms to egg on those who continuously want to boo. It's p. great.



McQueen said:


> Delfin remember that time you dressed up in that hybrid costume that was half his costume to get under Jushin Liger's skin and he made you pay dearly with multiple palm strikes to the face?
> 
> 
> Good times.


See, you can still care about the good stuff when you want to.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

:vince$

That reaction for Owens when he interrupted Reigns/AJ/Jericho

He could easily be in the main event imo


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

In due time. Just has to lose to Zayn first.

Yes, part of that is said out of spite. But it's the truth.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*so...


stuff*


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Obfuscation said:


> In due time. Just has to lose to Zayn first.
> 
> Yes, part of that is said out of spite. But it's the truth.


#KillOwensKill


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey @NoyK. What's happening?


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

There are some seriously talented Youtubers out there.

Looks like he upped the bass on this one. Don't remember KO's theme thumping this hard.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hate cleaning up to get ready for packing and moving house :no: It's just so much effort, lol. I literally had magazines and CDs all over my floor and I cleaned them all up yesterday. I literally have like 3 years worth of WWE Magazines :lol I also found the final WWE Mag, te one with The Shield guys on it that I thought I lost though, so yay for that 

I also bought a gigantic container to put my CDs in, I put the CDs in that were just sitting around in my room and it filled it up a quarter. I haven't even gone anywhere near my CD collection in my cupboard yet, I fear I might need two :lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Deadpool said:


> Hey @NoyK. What's happening?


*Nothing much now, finally. Was multi-tasking way too much, needed a break from everything (had a job, tourism/hotel managing course, code classes(?), trying to get an Internship in time for May). Just gotta worry about the latter now, and I already scored one. 

Anything relevant that happened in my semi-absence on WF?*


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*I just realized all of the MJ smilies are gone.

Did something happen?*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

so how is everybody?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

KENNY said:


> so how is everybody?


*Well, I was scrolling down this thread on my phone, and when it got to your sig, the guy next to me in the cinema got a glimpse of my screen, which afterwards generated quite the awkward looks from both of us. Probably going to watch the movie as if I had a blasted neck sprain now.
But all.is good Kenny, whats up with you, man? :lol*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao that is gold

i'm not the best now mate, my team got beat 1-0 in the 92nd minute


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Oh yeah, you're from Liverpool right? Cheers, it's my favorite team from England as well.

No worries, knowing how those lads usually work, they always find a way to come back out of everything. I marked out like a maniac on the Dortmund comeback :mark:
Maybe the fact that I placed a bet, and all I needed was Liverpool's win to get almost 60€, but still :lol*


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I don't keep up much with my fav. celebs personal lives, but today I found out that Dean Ambrose is with Renee Young.

_*LUCKY BASTARD.*_


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You're super late lol.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

NoyK said:


> *Nothing much now, finally. Was multi-tasking way too much, needed a break from everything (had a job, tourism/hotel managing course, code classes(?), trying to get an Internship in time for May). Just gotta worry about the latter now, and I already scored one.
> 
> Anything relevant that happened in my semi-absence on WF?*


Things seem to be working out in your favor. Really good to hear that. (Y)

Nothing of note happened while you were away. A lot of the same old same old. Well, apparently [USER]Rush[/USER] got perma-banned for the last time, so there is that.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

I want to have sex with almost every woman I see but I never will because I'm a loyal bastard.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Skins?


----------



## TedTurnerOffical (Apr 30, 2016)

I dont know what porn is

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tha Narcissist (Apr 30, 2016)

I like looking at myself in the mirror


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Rush got permabanned? Holy shit *


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I saw a documentary by an investigative journalist on Youtube, which stated that the Chinese government was an oppressive regime that tyrannized it's citizens and shoved them into mental asylums, stripped them off their jobs/salaries/housing (etc./among other _wonderful_ things) if they dared to show dissent/subversion.

I bookmarked it to watch later.

The video, as of (my checking) today, has been mysteriously removed by it's uploader.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm glad Rush got banned. Am I doing this correctly?


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Jerry Seinfeld speaking the truth said:


> They just wanna use these words, "that's racist," "that's sexist," "that's prejudiced" - they don't even know what they're talking about!


QFT man, QFT


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Reddit's squared circle subreddit said:


> "The Sister Abigail, named after his sister, Abigail."


Vintage Michael Cole :cole


----------



## tekkenjin (May 5, 2016)

I enjoy seeing intergender matches with beautiful and strong women


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I started watching Lucha Underground and Ivelisse makes me think you are not so wrong.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Ladies and gentlemen.

I am a GAY! GAY! GAY! I like LONG BIG COCKS.

I'm a SUPER SUPER GAY! I like LONG BIG COCKS.

Now, once again, I would like to make this very clear.

I am a GAY! GAY! GAY! I like LONG BIG COCKS.

I'm a SUPER SUPER GAY! I like LONG BIG COCKS.

Thank you for your attention, and, I hope, for your support.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I dont want to get my hopes up for a Rusev push after I got them up for a Miz push but all he does is job to a collection of Vince and HHH's boy toys, but after watching a lot of older Rusev stuff again my hopes are up...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Rusev :mark:


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Holly Michaels is pretty freakin' hot.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

https://mobile.twitter.com/WWE/status/729115468334649344

ugh sploosh, this woman is the give that keeps on giving :banderas


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm starting to really hate pro wrestling or rather the current state of it and WWE's insanely bad booking but have been a fan for so long now its hard to just stop paying attention altogether.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

@Eva Maryse you can do what I do and record RAW and SD while you watch other things. Then you can play them in the background while you do other stuff. You still notice what is going on, but you are distracted enough to look away from the most upsetting things. :grin2:

I am "watching" Raw right now, in fact. 8*D


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Deadpool said:


> @Eva Maryse you can do what I do and record RAW and SD while you watch other things. Then you can play them in the background while you do other stuff. You still notice what is going on, but you are distracted enough to look away from the most upsetting things. :grin2:
> 
> I am "watching" Raw right now, in fact. 8*D


Good thinking.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

its been a while since I last visited here


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Your sig is smaller than your avatar and I can't deal with that.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Your sig is smaller than your avatar and I can't deal with that.


i will change it later


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Has anyone watched _The Affair - _and if so, how is it?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I really want a steak right now. With pepper sauce.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Deadpool said:


> @Eva Maryse you can do what I do and record RAW and SD while you watch other things. Then you can play them in the background while you do other stuff. You still notice what is going on, but you are distracted enough to look away from the most upsetting things. :grin2:
> 
> I am "watching" Raw right now, in fact. 8*D


I find the ep online then I use the little skim screen to see what's good. Really helps me skip a lot of shit.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I just took a phone call where the person thought I was my Mum. That's like the third one in the past week. This time it was my Uncle :lol He said I sounded exactly like her, lol. I didn't think we do sound alike, but apparently we do on the phone LOL.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I have been wondering lately why *The Book Thread* isn't a sticky.

I am not saying it deserves to be one, just that I want it to be one. Truth, right?





People need to read more. Truth. Right.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Fearless University jackets need to be a thing.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I am not looking forward to replacing the radiator in my car tomorrow. I might put it off for a few more days.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Replace my brakes too.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't have the tools for that.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Me either. 

I can stop, they just squeak like a motherfucker sometimes. It's embarrassing.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I watch Neighbours to perv on Olympia Valance


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mastermind is on TV here right now, one of the guys on it, his specialist subject is The Simpsons Season 6. I answered along with them, he got 9 right, I got 7  I know my Simpsons, but prob not as good as him. I've watched that season hundreds of times :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Eva Maryse said:


> I watch Neighbours to perv on Olympia Valance


Me too


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Replace my brakes too.


Why? Is there NO STOPPING YOU? 

See? See what I did there?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I am forced right now to use the mobile version of this forum on my phone. I do not like this one bit.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I have a chubby right now because of STUFF.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

"Now to answer all the pop up ads. Oooh, a talking moose wants my credit card number! That's only fair" ~ Homer Simpson :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Every day for the past week, I have been the recipient of either a free drink or a free donut on my way to work. That has been the highlight of my week so far. Tomorrow when I go in the streak will be broken.

The end has me like :mj2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Free donuts. It's almost too good to be true.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I'll probably get a new streak going tomorrow, but it will likely only last a day. What I had this week was something special. I need to hold on to the memories and savor the experience. It's important to be thankful for the small blessings in life.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Still cannot believe Ambrose is champion.

WWE finally getting a creative decision right, might tune into RAW on a weekly basis again.

Let's hope WWE don't Christian-11' him.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Dean making it through the week still holding the belt.









Dean breaking the curse of Cincinnati sports teams and figures winning CHAMPIONSHIPS.









Happy days are here again.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Pratchett said:


> Dean making it through the week still holding the belt.


That was my biggest fear after he won the title, lol. But he'll be champ at least till Battleground (Y)

Also, your av scares me :lol


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> That was my biggest fear after he won the title, lol. But he'll be champ at least till Battleground (Y)


My biggest concern was that his cash in would not succeed. At the time I was worried that Roman would snap and get Dean or Seth disqualified, ruining the moment. But thankfully that did not happen.



> Also, your av scares me :lol


Then it is doing its job.

I like to think that







is the reason Reigns got suspended. He saw it and had to take something to hide his brain away from the terror. I would appreciate no one proving me wrong for the time being.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Getting started tonight on my 10 Day Weekend. :dance

Local top rock station is doing Big Hair/Glam Rock all holiday weekend.






























Plenty of







planned starting tomorrow.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Only in a perfect world would have Roman cost Dean that terribly constructed cash in.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Obfuscation said:


> Only in a perfect world would have Roman cost Dean that terribly constructed cash in.


He should've defeated Brock at WM if they had planned him winning the title this year all along


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The Rollins cash in was a well worked in story, that surely would have culminated at Survivor Series had the injury not occurred. (or maybe screwed by Trips, which leads to a minor program, then in turn Reigns unseated Rollins at WM 32? Perhaps.) I'm not sure how much that totally fucked up later plans for Reigns once he was finally champion, but shame they've booked him so terribly since then. I figured Reigns vs Brock was a lock for SummerSlam this year, where Reigns would retain the championship, but finally defeat Brock in the process of accomplishing that one area left that was left out in the open. Now, idk what in the world they're going for. They're a chicken w/their head cut off. It's all filler junk until the draft anyways. Then we'll see if they actually can comprehend some decent, logical status w/things set into place.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't care I am happy with Dean as Champ.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Just wanted to let you lot know that this is by far the most delicious and mouth pleasing beer I've ever had the pleasure to pour on my taste glands. Gotta love Scotland.










And wassup you guys. *


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

If I start drinking again I will be sure to see if I can track that down.

Wassup @NoyK


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*It's pretty damn expensive though (3,29€) but I was told it was heaven on a beer bottle, and well, I wasn't disappointed. :lol

So what's been happening around these parts besides that February account security whatever thing, Pratch' ?*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

A lot of the same old. Other than folks getting logged out and their passwords getting changed making it hard to log back in, not much going on. You haven't missed much.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Eh. Seems like I'm the only "Jobber" who still pops up now and then. :side:
Anyway, I plan on making a Membership giveaway contest on Christmas, think nobody has done it for 2 years, so why not?

Got 5 months to think about how to make it interesting :hmm:*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

That sounds potentially fun. Was going to do something like that myself recently but got hit with a bunch of stuff. So in the meantime people can buy their own damn memberships. :gameon


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Truth: The post below me will be a lie.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*I have never, EVER danced in the shower using the handle as a microphone singing Taylor Swift's song "Shake it Off".*


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

This is all very interesting but here's Margot Robbie explaining Aussie slang.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Fuck Aussie slang, I want to see that chick's T&A.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Fuck Aussie slang, I want to see that chick's T&A.


maybe watch the Wolf of Wall St then like maybe I dunno omg lol


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Very nice, will make a mess to that.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Just today I realized I look a lot like Alvaro Morata.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*IN TEARS RIGHT NOW roud*


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Truth: I'm bored out of my fucking mind.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

anark, thoughts on what wildfire can do to a community?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

NoyK said:


> *Just wanted to let you lot know that this is by far the most delicious and mouth pleasing beer I've ever had the pleasure to pour on my taste glands. Gotta love Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^ My favourite beer too...OMG

https://www.instagram.com/p/BFUJQyHtUtdha4ANXbYVjSLwDa9WTCgUTD7H4M0/?taken-by=sparticus04&hl=en

I posted this pic to instagram 8 weeks ago......LOVE IT


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SHINSUKLEE said:


> ^ My favourite beer too...OMG
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BFUJQyHtUtdha4ANXbYVjSLwDa9WTCgUTD7H4M0/?taken-by=sparticus04&hl=en
> 
> I posted this pic to instagram 8 weeks ago......LOVE IT


*That subtle vanilla flavour along with the malty beer texture is absolutely divine :done
Sucks that I have to walk like 8km to buy it though *


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Obfuscation said:


> anark, thoughts on what wildfire can do to a community?


That depends entirely on the prevacative emperience of the psycho-social-medivalence of the community leaders and/or sequo-insistantial ‘elite class’, plus you must also factor in the illusial metaphorence of the underclass. Personally, I think the bulgent equitance of humanity is overrated, and I think @DesolationRow would agree.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

and it seems a lot less controversial than gun control, too.

That's important.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:lol That I would, @AryaAnark, that I would... :done :lol


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*So someone just posted these two articles on another forum: *

http://www.bostonglobe.com/sports/2...Uhqzfn79EUPcB5GIH7nK/story.html?event=event25

https://www.bostonglobe.com/sports/...-foundation/d3n59HFYVxtpARUubW7aUN/story.html

*Pretty fucked up, tbh.*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yo guys I'm a bit drunk lol. I'm at my step nephew's 21st party and there's an open bar so I'm taking advantage of it hahah!!


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

I could be an emotionless dick when it comes to sad scenes in movies but whenever I see a tiny sad moment in an Anime series, I'd cry an ocean.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Callisto said:


>


I'm listening to this rn as I look through this thread, then I see this post.

SHE WON'T LOOK AT YOUUUUUAH

soul mates


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Yo guys I'm a bit drunk lol. I'm at my step nephew's 21st party and there's an open bar so I'm taking advantage of it hahah!!


Haha I just got home from said party, and man I'm out of it :lol Lucky my Dad was driving so I could drink as much as I liked. The open bar ran out, so I had to pay as well :lol


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

I watched Everest yesterday. It was remarkably average!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Callisto said:


>


*My middle name.* :evil


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Jesus Christ, only 11 members online as I post this—don't think it's ever dipped that low before.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Kung Fury said:


> I watched Everest yesterday. It was remarkably average!


What exactly did you expect it to do? It's a mountain. It mountains.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

AryaAnark said:


> What exactly did you expect it to do? It's a mountain. It mountains.


No you silly goof, I watched a movie called Everest!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm quite sick right now, I'm all congested with a head cold, my head is so heavy. But I'm moving house next Saturday so I have to pack all my shit up while feeling like death warmed up. Not fun.

I wasn't following Raw, and I get on and find out Dean lost the title. Then it turns out he didn't lose the title :lol Talk about freaking me out LOL.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Even though, I'm not a big fan of rap. I hate it when it's declining. Since I'm a big music lover, it does suck when a music genre dies or in a declining state.

I compare the whole thing to metal. There might be shit on the surface but the great stuff isn't found on radios and mainstream garbage.. it is found underground in which all the good stuff is there.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

my post count is making me feel really :cozy right now


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Haven't had a good night out in over a month now. My friends have all either settled down (lol fuck that) or have just turned into a bunch of fucking hermits. Now my weekends just consist of me playing video games, and as much as I enjoy that it does get a little boring once you start doing it every weekend.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's so cold here today. Auckland traditionally doesn't get that cold, so to have only a high of 12C is quite unusual. In fact, the temp is only expected to reach 10C overall. Plus it's set to continue all week, too.

I fly to NYC for Summerslam in less than 2 weeks, I'm gonna be so glad to get away from this weather, cos it's been raining constantly for the past month it feels like.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Just finished working my fifth straight 12 hour day.

I am tired.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

https://cargobayy.net/products/eleg..._campaign=Retargetapp.com&variant=26336561158

That keeps showing up as an ad on every social media site I visit for whatever reason.

She has a surreal ass.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

My Dad and stepmum are flying to Europe this afternoon for a month. I am fucking jealous as hell, despite the fact I got back from New York myself only on Monday :lol


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Month long house party tho :dance


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Pratchett said:


> Month long house party tho :dance


Haha, I live with my Mum and not them, so unfortunately not  :lol


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Still, they are going to be gone for a month and you have a key, right?

Get a key if you don't have one yet. :cudi

Problem solved. :dance


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

house party


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I just got my new glasses today. There is kind of a strange distortion when I turn my head. So this is going to take some getting used to. It does help to be able to see better though. Especially up close. :side:

Tomorrow I plan to eat something. So far in the past two days I have had some plain bread, some saltine crackers and water. I got a nasty stomach virus from somewhere (probably my wife - she works with preschoolers) and spent a whole night with cramps and vomiting. I am keeping stuff down now though, so things are looking up.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

how is everyone?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I once got grounded as a kid for not calling French Fries "Freedom Fries"


----------



## WWPNJB (Oct 30, 2016)

Truth: I have no idea what the guidelines are for this thread, I only assume its posting a true statement.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I am starting to resent all the Halloween candy that is still left over. :side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

#pratchfacts

- subtitle for this thread, tbhayley.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

:trump




























...:trump


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

IS THE U.S.A. DOOMED?

WILL HE CHANGE HIS WAYS?











...:trump


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Woke up this morning to find Prez :trump. Haven't stopped laughing yet. :lmao

I love to see giant middle fingers being tossed around at those who deserve it. :mark:




Obfuscation said:


> #pratchfacts
> 
> - subtitle for this thread, tbhayley.


IMHO


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:trump


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I am fucking happy right now, from December New Zealand is finally getting Raw and Smackdown LIVE! We've had Raw on 1 day delay and SD on a 4 day delay for years, so it's nice to finally get it live and catch up with everybody  No more spoilers, thank god.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

King Kenny said:


> :trump


:trump


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:trump


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> :trump





King Kenny said:


> :trump


:trump3


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

fookin confidence


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Dunno why I stopped posting in here.

What's good?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I am fucking happy right now, from December New Zealand is finally getting Raw and Smackdown LIVE! We've had Raw on 1 day delay and SD on a 4 day delay for years, so it's nice to finally get it live and catch up with everybody  No more spoilers, thank god.


Hope you're okay after the quake. Take care.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

THE MAN said:


> Hope you're okay after the quake. Take care.


I'm absolutely fine  We only felt a slight shake where we are, all the major damage was down South.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

That's good to hear @Ambrose Girl


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Here's hoping all of our NZ members are doing okay! :mckinney*


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Froot said:


> Dunno why I stopped posting in here.
> 
> What's good?





Pratchett said:


> :trump3





King Kenny said:


> :trump





THE MAN said:


> Hope you're okay after the quake. Take care.





Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm absolutely fine  We only felt a slight shake where we are, all the major damage was down South.





King Kenny said:


> That's good to hear @Ambrose Girl





Deadman's Hand said:


> *Here's hoping all of our NZ members are doing okay! :mckinney*


...:trump


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> ...:trump


:trump2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:cozy/10


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:cozy :trump :trump2 :trump3


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Truth: for the longest time I thought :washed meant "hogwash"


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

When Trump missed the last total eclipse in NYC, and learned that next one wouldn't happen in 50 years—he was like ":trump, I'll just freeze my body cryogenically and wake up when the next one happens, or maybe use a time machine to go back to an earlier one, depending on whichever science is perfected first."

And then when he went down the elevator to his Rolls-Royce, he saw a girl crying over a breakup with her high school sweetheart.

Then he was like, :trump


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*So I went to a Liberty Store for the first time yesterday and bought a bunch of food from Merica' brands: Fruity Pebbles, Mountain Dew, Dr. Pepper, Beef Jerky (had never tried it before), Pizza/Jãlapeños/Buffalo Wings flavoured Pringles, Kool Aid, etc; and forgot to buy poptarts which I really really want to try.

Anyway, thought that it was a good idea to mix canned Chili, Chef Boyardee's Ravioli and Sriracha hot sauce as dinner. Wasn't exactly a Michelin-star meal, but it was pleasant.

Ever since I woke up in the middle of the goddamn night, I need to run to the bathroom every 30 fucking minutes to produce massive nuclear butt coffee explosions sounding like an orgy between all the godzilla franchise monsters.
Fuck :trips7


The Beef Jerky was really good tho.

Anyway, sup guys? *


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Noyk going for that full on 'Murican experience. Way to live the life there, bro. (Y)

I found out horrible things about my family's history this evening. Would share, but some things need to be kept private. 

Otherwise, I'm assuming things will be looking up soon.

Trying to be positive, here.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Believe it or not I know how that feels Pratch'. Only discovered a massive secret from my family after both my parents died too, and it explained quite a lot of stuff that happened troughout my life, felt like a mental bomb. Hope you pull trough christmas and new year's eve with a smile, man. (Y)

Speaking of which, any plans for such?*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

For me, finding out what I did doesn't really change how I feel right now about certain family members, but I am beginning to understand why a lot of things played out over the years like they have. It seemed obvious that some of them had issues, but finding out what those were maybe makes me blame them less for the things they did later. I still think they are despicable people, but I guess at least I know why now.

As of now, I don't really have any holiday plans. I am going to work the rest of this week, then the plant shuts down and I'll be out of work until the first week of January. Not worried about the money part of it, as it is all paid holiday time except for the days I took vacation time on. So I'll have about 9 to 10 days of laziness and visiting my wife's family (mine is too far away and I don't want to see them anyway).

I hope you have a good Christmas time this year, and don't be such a stranger!

How is your job going, btw?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Just hope everything gets better for you, Pratch'. If you didn't live so damn far I'd give you a Port Wine bottle for Christmas (and then ask to drink it with you, like the lousy friend I am :side: )

And laziness is a thing of beauty! I'm currently enjoying my Christmas vacation until Jan 2nd, and damn it feels good not having to wake up at 6 am every day.
As for my job I left it a while ago. I started my Hotel Reception/Management course, and they only accepted full-timers on the restaurant, so I've been doing a few part times here and there as of late to keep myself above water. The restaurant was a temporary thing until the course im in opened.

And if everything goes well, this might be my greatest Christmas ever. From Dec. 26 to 30 I'm taking a 4-day vacation to Gerês (


Spoiler: Pics




























) and for the first time in my life, spending those 4 days in a hotel; which is ironic since Hotel Management is the career I'm pursuing :lol

I'll be sure to pass by and show you a few pictures when I get back! :

Hope you do come up with something for the holidays. Seems like you need and deserve some bliss. *


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Those pictures look fantastic. That looks like such a beautiful place to relax and just kick back and enjoy whatever you want.

You deserve some time like that. Enjoy it while you can! I almost don't want to see the pictures, as they will surely make me jealous. :mj2

Don't worry about me, I'll find something to pass the time with. I'll make sure you see the pictures, if there are any worth showing.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

it's cold af rn but I'm ok w/that

:cozy

probably the most "TTT" statement I've made in here in 7 years. That's what happens when this stops being the chatbox b/c we eventually got a chatbox.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Obfuscation said:


> it's cold af rn but I'm ok w/that
> 
> :cozy
> 
> probably the most "TTT" statement I've made in here in 7 years. That's what happens when this stops being the chatbox b/c we eventually got a chatbox.


Curious what "cold" is for you. :Zombo


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

In a place that's not in the North, nor does it snow; low 20's. :mj


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

:bjpenn

At least you went below freezing. :sundin If you said in the 30's that would've been a paddlin'.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Watching *The Wrestler *for the first time tonight. Pretty good movie, and Marisa Tomei is just ridiculous hot.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Pratchett said:


> Watching *The Wrestler *for the first time tonight. Pretty good movie, and Marisa Tomei is just ridiculous hot.


Great flick buddy.. You're right about Tomei.. She just refuses to age.:lenny:lenny


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I haven't watched any movies for a couple of months now.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

But *Rogue One *just came out...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Best part of *The Wrestler* is when he's walking from the back out to the deli counter and they're making it like he's making the walk from backstage out into the audience. Aronofsky is largely shit, but this is one of only two films I'm open to support.

Plus, NECRO BUTCHER is in it.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Rated R Maryse said:


> I haven't watched any movies for a couple of months now.


That spell needs to be broken with La La Land pronto


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Pratchett said:


> But *Rogue One *just came out...


I feel like I'm the only person on the internet who doesn't care about the Star Wars movies at all.



Callisto said:


> That spell needs to be broken with La La Land pronto


I dont know what that is...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

A film that's worth seeing more than Flop Wars just for Emma Stone and GOS alone


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

EDIT: I had phone problems I was complaining about, but surprisingly, they got fixed really fast :lmao Amazing how quickly it happened!

Happy New Year's everybody


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Callisto said:


> A film that's worth seeing more than Flop Wars just for Emma Stone and GOS alone


Emma Stone :lenny:lenny


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Callisto said:


> That spell needs to be broken with La La Land pronto


gayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh shit waddup


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*I need a haircut.*


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

regularly daydreaming about learning Japanese and marrying one of the singers from Perfume even though my life is directionless and i routinely blow most of my wages on blu-rays, cider, Domino's and cinema tickets for shit I don't even enjoy that much :dance2


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I am doing a God awful job at trying to grow a beard right now.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

You know what really bugs me? It is those lulls where no but me seems to post in the Book Thread. I know there are other people that read books. I only want two things out of this forum, and one of those is the continuance of The Book Thread.


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

jada stevens & ava addams make my heart flutter










i have a strange fetish for horseface and butterface women. it turns me on that
they have such a bad face but such a fuckable body. hotties like tha turn me on more than "beautiful" women. 








bad/ugly/butter/man face hotties
sara jay, alia janine, lena the plug, belladonna, cherize rose, bayley, julie umlauf, evgenia gladkikh, maria brofkas








horse
sasha banks, rachel starrm kelly divine


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

Pratchett said:


> Watching *The Wrestler *for the first time tonight. Pretty good movie, and *Marisa Tomei is just ridiculous hot.*


ain't that the truth


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

Callisto said:


> A film that's worth seeing more than Flop Wars just for Emma Stone and GOS alone


emma stone, yes!


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

Rated R Maryse said:


> I feel like I'm the only person on the internet who doesn't care about the Star Wars movies at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know what that is...


you're not the only one trust me. i've never seen one and I was born in the 80s


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I just realized how old this "John Cena" guy is. Like really dinosaur-old within reality.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

NZ is having the worst summer in years right now. I don't think the temperature has gone over 24C the entire season so far, when this time last year it was 30C  I bought a new fan cos I thought it was gonna be hot, but I've hardly had to use it! Right now we have torrential rain and high winds as a storm is moving over the country. WTF is this shit, some places where it's winter are having better weather than we are :lol


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*I just gotta yack, yack, yack all the damn time and say too much fpalm *


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm hungry.


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> NZ is having the worst summer in years right now. I don't think the temperature has gone over 24C the entire season so far, when this time last year it was 30C  I bought a new fan cos I thought it was gonna be hot, but I've hardly had to use it! Right now we have torrential rain and high winds as a storm is moving over the country. WTF is this shit, some places where it's winter are having better weather than we are :lol


I'm in Australia and am having the opposite problem...it's too freaking hot! 37-40 degrees for over a week :done


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Also being in Australia I'd prefer 24 degrees over weeks of 40.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

It's cold as fuck here in Tucson tonight.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Im really eager for Rihanna to tour Australia soon so I can go see her live for the first time.*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm so glad I'm almost done with my written Royal Rumble Match reviews.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I wouldn't mind the lower temps so much if the weather was actually good lol, but it's not. It's shit. We only have one month of summer left, and it's been a washout. It's been so windy this summer for some reason? I can't even keep my windows open on the rare days it's actually humid and hot cos the wind is so strong it just slams them shut all the time. Earlier, I opened it, walked back to my desk and in the 10 seconds it took me to walk across the room, the wind had slammed the window shut :lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm going to NOLA next year for Mania. Lit.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

I've caught a fever for black D. Still attracted to Jeff so white boys ain't totally out of the picture :lmao


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Gimme More said:


> I've caught a fever for black D. Still attracted to Jeff so white boys ain't totally out of the picture :lmao


You know what they say....


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Rainmaka! said:


> You know what they say....


Sadly, the only black dude I was ever with was a micro penis. He was a good dude though.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Gimme More said:


> Sadly, the only black dude I was ever with was a micro penis. He was a good dude though.


RIP :frown2:


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Rainmaka! said:


> RIP :frown2:


*He didn't die. I just don't know him anymore :lol*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Gimme More said:


> *He didn't die. I just don't know him anymore :lol*


I was being ironic :lol Good! That would be the worst.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I just went to the dairy (or the convenience store lol), and on the way there I was walking behind this woman for like half of the walk. She crossed over at the lights, I crossed over at the lights. She went around the corner, so did I. She went into the dairy, so did I.

Then she turned around... and it was my aunt! I'd been walking behind my own family member and didn't even realise :lmao

She lives near me lol, but she'd forgotten that I live near her and she had to ask where I lived cos she was surprised to see me haha. It's a small world sometimes LOL.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

I have two more Royal Rumble Matches to review. The next is 2015......God help me.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fucking hell this is still a thing?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Well fuck me sideways with a chainsaw.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Damn clothes dryer just broke. Now I have to take three loads that I washed here at home to a laundromat. I am not happy about that.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

On the other hand though, I had an interview for a new position at work and it seemed to go well. I believe I am one of the front runners for the job. It will be a lot more interesting to work in R&D designing the parts for our customers instead of just making or assembling them.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Pratchett said:


> On the other hand though, I had an interview for a new position at work and it seemed to go well. I believe I am one of the front runners for the job. It will be a lot more interesting to work in R&D designing the parts for our customers instead of just making or assembling them.


Good luck buddy.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

I had an awesome conversation with my teacher about black dicks this evening! She said my experience was totally not normal and proceeded to tell me about this dude she knew called "The Destroyer". :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

*I am happy to be home in time for Impact Wrestling. I'm also gonna smoke some weed*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The prior post has left me aroused. :sodone.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*^ That's how I started to feel when she was telling me all these stories :lmao I'm like :surprise: :mark: *


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Gimme More said:


> *^ That's how I started to feel when she was telling me all these stories :lmao I'm like :surprise: :mark: *


Once again








:wink2:


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Rainmaka! said:


> Once again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*:lmao yeah for her! Still not for me! >*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Gimme More said:


> *:lmao yeah for her! Still not for me! >*


"Her" Oh, so you've never seen White Chicks?









Goodgoodgoodgood :lmao


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Rainmaka! said:


> "Her" Oh, so you've never seen White Chicks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*:lmao :lmao I've seen the movie! I was talking about my teacher getting the D but not me. I'm a dumb blonde but no way I thought that was a woman in that pic anyhow :lol*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Gimme More said:


> *:lmao :lmao I've seen the movie! I was talking about my teacher getting the D but not me. I'm a dumb blonde but no way I thought that was a woman in that pic anyhow :lol*


You should've clarified that!!! Now I look stupid!

:lol


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Rainmaka! said:


> You should've clarified that!!! Now I look stupid!
> 
> :lol


*It's just a forum  you don't look stupid. I'm the one blatantly thirsting for black cock! :bryanlol *


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Gimme More said:


> *It's just a forum  you don't look stupid. I'm the one blatantly thirsting for black cock! :bryanlol *


In that case


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*I ain't trying to hurt anyone or piss anyone off. Mess with people's heads etc etc.*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

I am a meme.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*I'm just so girly and crush real easily. Especially on people I admire. Call me a hopeless romantic! *


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Roman Reigns is a wank pheasant.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

the last 10 or so post


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Double standards are a motherfucker. How is it one can go on and on about ****** cocks and women but I can't talk about black cock because that makes you look like a "cuck ass ___" when we haven't even been talking romantically like that? Also, this wasn't a thing when we first were talking. I was honest about it and you told me I loved black men. *


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

I hate cucks.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

After reading the last page I'll never look at this guy the same way again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rainmaka! said:


> I hate cucks.


What about black cucks?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

SHIVVY POO II: ELECTRIC BOOGALOO said:


> What about black cucks?


Black cucks exists? :summer2


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Aaaaand the chatbox lunacy has invaded the TTT thread.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Watching an 80's movie on TV with the wife can make us all nostalgic and stuff, but then when you forget that there are going to be strippers dancing topless and your son is in the next room able to look over at what you are watching it makes things get a little uncomfortable until you can change the channel.

Then it just remains slightly awkward.


----------



## ChaoticMessiah (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm genuinely looking forward to turning a friendship into a friends with benefits thing but I'm also nervous as fuck because me and her get on so well and I won't be able to get over the weirdness of crossing that line until we've done it a few times first. Legit never had a fuck buddy before, she did almost a decade ago but ended it when that guy started trying to ask her to become an item and she's not interested in relationships.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*I drunk messaged Vampiro and got an automated response



Spoiler: what I said to Vampy














*


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

It's easier to just not even bother trying to trust people. :quimby


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Kek has forsaken me.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Any old school WEF members still post in these parts?


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*I wished this thread was more active :lol :shrug*


Spoiler: if you really wanna read this crap



I had a terrible day and because it was so terrible I canceled my singing tomorrow so I can spend the day lounging. When I feel this bad, I gotta just do something to treat myself. So I got me a Strawberry shake and watched a couple basketball games. I always enjoy watching the mystical unicorn that is Lebron James! I was really looking forward to seeing Daddy Westbrook tonight but that went all to hell!! I did however notice how sexy Jimmy Butler's arms were though!! 

It seems I am becoming a Rockets fan and wanting to fuck James Harden. I think I'll treat myself to some fantasy sex with James Harden. :yum: I'm such a little pervert!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

@Gimme More :woah


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

@Gimme More


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I had a horrible morning. It was immediately ruined by waking up and hearing the news about Seth Rollins. I had terrible flashbacks to 2015, the last time it happened.

Then I had an appointment to get to, but the bus I needed to catch came early - I walked out of my street to see it flying past my bus stop. THEN I checked the timetable, and there wasn't another bus for 25 minutes! By the time the bus showed up, I was ridiculously late for my appointment. The bus was full cos there'd been such a big gap since the last one, so it was stopping at every bus stop and making me even more late. I was almost half an hour late by the time I finally got there. Meh.

It's annoying how everything just fell apart this morning, it was a disaster. I have another appointment tomorrow, hopefully the bus isn't early this time and I make it lol.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Interesting gimmick, Gimme More.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I had a horrible morning. It was immediately ruined by waking up and hearing the news about Seth Rollins. I had terrible flashbacks to 2015, the last time it happened.
> 
> Then I had an appointment to get to, but the bus I needed to catch came early - I walked out of my street to see it flying past my bus stop. THEN I checked the timetable, and there wasn't another bus for 25 minutes! By the time the bus showed up, I was ridiculously late for my appointment. The bus was full cos there'd been such a big gap since the last one, so it was stopping at every bus stop and making me even more late. I was almost half an hour late by the time I finally got there. Meh.
> 
> It's annoying how everything just fell apart this morning, it was a disaster. I have another appointment tomorrow, hopefully the bus isn't early this time and I make it lol.


*One of those shitty days huh? I feel you :lol
Yesterday somehow I completely forgot is was Feb. 1st so I forgot to recharge my bus pass on the day before. Woke up in the morning all fine and dandy, and got barred at the bus... Didn't have any money on me either and the nearest ATM was too far away. And the next bus was like an hour later, so not an option.
Had to go on foot for my classes (~5km) and it started raining halfway, but since it was on an open road I couldn't cover myself anywhere and ended up soaked when I got there. Ah well, one of those shitty days *


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

My sink started to leak and I had to fix it. Took a few moments but I got it to work properly again.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*I am a money magnet ?*


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

This girl I was gonna ask out, swapped management positions so I'll never see her again.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*I mentioned this in the mental illness thread but despite having a decent life I worked hard to create, I am suffering from a borderline personality and my depression has kicked in and I can't seem to fight it very well at the moment. If this forum helps me to feel better, so be it. You can always put me on ignore :shrug. I have nothing against anyone here even if get into it with a member. Thanks and have a good morning, day, evening and night! :x *


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Gimme More said:


> *I am a money magnet &#55358;&#56593;*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bleh, one of the acts I'm seeing tomorrow at a concert had to cancel cos of food poisoning. Instead of going on stage with reduced members they cancelled entirely. I paid for 4 acts, now we're only getting 3. SUCKY.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*OMFG! I was fixing to go to sleep and not feeling so hot and I look up and WHO DO I SEE ON MY TV SCREEN? JAMES HARDEN! :sodone :bryanlol well, it is gonna be a good night after all! Goodnight and sleep tight WF. *


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Gimme More said:


> *OMFG! I was fixing to go to sleep and not feeling so hot and I look up and WHO DO I SEE ON MY TV SCREEN? JAMES HARDEN! :sodone :bryanlol well, it is gonna be a good night after all! Goodnight and sleep tight WF. *


This gimmick has been played out love.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Rainmaka! said:


> This gimmick has been played out love.


*I am NOT fucking gimmick posting! This is the truth thread. I can say whatever fucking truth I want!  *


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Gimme More said:


> *I am NOT fucking gimmick posting! This is the truth thread. I can say whatever fucking truth I want!  *


:book

>


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Rainmaka! said:


> :book
> 
> >



*Ohhh you just wanted to bring out that temper, that fire! >>*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Gimme More said:


> *Ohhh you just wanted to bring out that temper, that fire! >>*


GURL YOU GOTTA LOVE IT! >


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Truth: I have a rock solid 3 1/4 inch penis that I'm stroking to the thought Gimme More's cavernous anus being plunged by an unnecessarily large silicon dildo.*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

im dying reading the posts in this thread :lmao


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Gimme More gettin' ready for it like


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Rainmaka! said:


> Gimme More gettin' ready for it like


*Yeah, Daddy, now that made me cum*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

cm skittle v2 you need to chill


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Gimme More said:


> *Yeah, Daddy, now that made me cum*


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*I'll never express my fantasies on this forum again. It is arousing to share my fantasies with strangers. Fun was had. Won't do it again. Promises. Thanks for your time!*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Rainmaka! said:


>


*C U C K
U
C
K*


----------



## Tanahashis_Hair (Jan 25, 2017)

Every user that has "GOAT" in their name should be looked at as they could be alt accounts of BalorGOAT.

Oh and Gimme More and Rainmaka! deserve each other.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*But the dude I wanna fuck is Headliner :shrug. Ruined that chance if there was one though :lmao I am just sexually frustrated. I know I could go out there and fuck random dudes but that doesn't make my pussy dripping wet like he does. I totally botched this. Oops. Byeeeeee*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This thread got a little weird :lol

EDIT: Ok, a LOT weird.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

B-Dawg said:


> *Truth: I have a rock solid 3 1/4 inch penis that I'm stroking to the thought Gimme More's cavernous anus being plunged by an unnecessarily large silicon dildo.*


THIRST
H
I
R
S
T



Tanahashis_Hair said:


> Every user that has "GOAT" in their name should be looked at as they could be alt accounts of BalorGOAT.


I agree.



Tanahashis_Hair said:


> Oh and Gimme More and Rainmaka! deserve each other.


Her big purple cock fetish says otherwise. Besides, I don't think she likes Latin boys. RIP 

:laugh:


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Rainmaka! said:


> THIRST
> H
> I
> R
> ...



*I don't have a big cock fetish. I just admire and love black men. I also love people in general. I don't judge or have a 'type' or at least I didn't think I did :lol oh well. 


I was literally having a shit night and saw James Harden and thought it was fucking funny!


I clearly won't be coming back here though :lmao :lmao *


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Gimme More said:


> *I don't have a big cock fetish. I just admire and love black men. I also love people in general. I don't judge or have a 'type' or at least I didn't think I did :lol oh well.
> 
> 
> I was literally having a shit night and saw James Harden and thought it was fucking funny!
> ...


I was kidding! :lol

Oh and you'll be back. They always do. :Seth


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

@Shala Rosé :mj2


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Everybody except for BA in the last few pages...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Gimme More said:


> *But the dude I wanna fuck is Headliner :shrug. Ruined that chance if there was one though :lmao I am just sexually frustrated. I know I could go out there and fuck random dudes but that doesn't make my pussy dripping wet like he does. I totally botched this. Oops. Byeeeeee*


 @Headliner

*BRUH :done
*


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

I can't belive something as innocent and happy as what I said last night turned into all this! 

I don't know if everyone here is retarded, trolls or just assholes! 

I mentioned how horrible I have been doing in my personal life and how the forum was a great release and I LOVE wrestling so being around wrestling fans (for the first time) was such a nice release and escape  I read dudes say shit about females all the time WAY worse than anything I have ever said  I guess I'm too sweet for this forum full of trolls who don't understand me. I also didn't mean to take out my sexual frustrations on this forum. I'm no slut, I don't sleep around and haven't even had dick in 5 years LOL. I go by vibes. If I vibe you, good for you! 

I just can't seem to stop shooting myself in the foot here  best I just fuck off from this site I am clearly not even wanted in. I shouldn't care so much but I am such a sweet and sensitive girl so I def don't wanna be on no website where I am disliked so much!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Gimme More said:


> I can't belive something as innocent and happy as what I said last night turned into all this!
> 
> I don't know if everyone here is retarded, trolls or just assholes!
> 
> ...



*Look, honey, I'm gonna' help you out here; I understand you are doing horrible in your personal life, and yes, you can come here and share what you feel like you can share with us, we will give you whatever advice we can provide and help you out in such, but you know, what you threw out here was just a tad bit too personal and intimate in my opinion. If you are "sexually frustrated" I'm pretty sure there's plenty of message boards out there that exist specifically for that mambo jambo. This one is about Wrestling, the closest we have to discussion about things like that is the Women/Celeb thread and even still it doesn't have anything 18+. And this thread is just to throw around friendly banter and share a few everyday stories and such, but nothing as personal as you shared out here. And don't this this is just because you're a woman, I'm pretty sure if the situation was reversed and this was a male member, he'd still get a similar reaction.

Again, anything else we can offer you advice on, you are free to share, some members on this forum are actually quite superb when the time is right to discuss some serious issues and give out real life guidance. But I'm sorry, explicit personal needs about the birds and the bees is a topic you'd best save for another forum.*


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

NoyK said:


> *Look, honey, I'm gonna' help you out here; I understand you are doing horrible in your personal life, and yes, you can come here and share what you feel like you can share with us, we will give you whatever advice we can provide and help you out in such, but you know, what you threw out here was just a tad bit too personal and intimate in my opinion. If you are "sexually frustrated" I'm pretty sure there's plenty of message boards out there that exist specifically for that mambo jambo. This one is about Wrestling, the closest we have to discussion about things like that is the Women/Celeb thread and even still it doesn't have anything 18+.
> 
> Again, anything else we can offer you advice on, you are free to share, some members on this forum are actually quite superb when the time is right to discuss some serious issues and give out real life guidance. But I'm sorry, explicit personal needs about the birds and the bees is a topic you'd best save for another forum.*



Again, being misunderstood. I was HERE to talk about wrestling. I LOVE wrestling. I LIVE wrestling. Because of wrestling I found success in my own life as a singer. I am a musical prodigy and born with a natural sense or rhythm. Wrestlers gave me the extra push and confidence. 

I talk about wrestling ALL the time! It's my no. 1 passion in this whole fucking world!

I only talked about sex twice :lol the black dick thing which was hilarious and then the james harden thing.

Not interested in any other message boards. This was my first and only forum. 

I've lurked this forum for like a year and a half before ever joining. I've read some shit! Nothing compared to anything I have ever said! EVER! 

But this experience has clearly gone to shit. Oh well!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Gimme More said:


> Again, being misunderstood. I was HERE to talk about wrestling. I LOVE wrestling. I LIVE wrestling. Because of wrestling I found success in my own life as a singer. I am a musical prodigy and born with a natural sense or rhythm.
> 
> I talk about wrestling ALL the time! It's my no. 1 passion in this whole fucking world!
> 
> ...


*Well like I said, you're more than free to discuss all of that with us, but no matter how you look at it, you'll come out as a tad strange having been a member for less than half a year and you're already freely discussing such intimate topics about yourself with people you barely know. Again, if this was a forum specifically to discuss things like that no one would bat an eye, but you really chose the wrong forum and wrong thread for this. 
There's nothing deeply wrong about what you posted, but this is just my advice, tone it down a bit. No one would have made such a fuss if you hadn't explicity expressed all of that in every two posts :lol*


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Gimme More said:


> I only talked about sex *twice* :lol the black dick thing which was hilarious and then the james harden thing.


Emphasis Added. 



Gimme More said:


> I've caught a fever for black D. Still attracted to Jeff so white boys ain't totally out of the picture :lmao


:eyeroll



Gimme More said:


> *It's just a forum  you don't look stupid. I'm the one blatantly thirsting for black cock! :bryanlol *


:sip



Gimme More said:


> It seems I am becoming a Rockets fan and wanting to fuck James Harden. I think I'll treat myself to some fantasy sex with James Harden. :yum: I'm such a little pervert![/spoiler]


hil



Gimme More said:


> *OMFG! I was fixing to go to sleep and not feeling so hot and I look up and WHO DO I SEE ON MY TV SCREEN? JAMES HARDEN! :sodone :bryanlol well, it is gonna be a good night after all! Goodnight and sleep tight WF. *


:wut



Gimme More said:


> *But the dude I wanna fuck is Headliner :shrug. Ruined that chance if there was one though :lmao I am just sexually frustrated. I know I could go out there and fuck random dudes but that doesn't make my pussy dripping wet like he does. *


:dylan



Gimme More said:


> *Yeah, Daddy, now that made me cum*


This is just the last few pages of this thread. I don't know if I've seen you post anywhere else before, it's probably time to :goaway


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

zombo ruining the fun


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Don't listen to Zomb.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

If I must tell the truth, I must admit the last few pages have intrigued me :lenny2


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

I need to stop clicking on every thread.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Truth: I fucking hate the new WF on mobile.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*So after like what, 2 months of having this signature, I only now noticed (because someone told me) that I had "Everything" mispelled as "Everyhing". :$ *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I like turtles.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I pray that many posters here shall be touched by the better angels of our nature.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I like this thread.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Jürgen Klopp said:


> I like this thread.


*I hate Liverpool for fucking me over on 3 bets this year :mane :klopp*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hate that comedown feeling you get after a concert. You're basically deaf, and you can't sleep cos you're still hyped. I'm exhausted but I'm still buzzing over it.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I hate that comedown feeling you get after a concert. You're basically deaf, and you can't sleep cos you're still hyped. I'm exhausted but I'm still buzzing over it.


*Do not judge me on what I'm about to say, but, I'm going to my first concert ever in my whole life this year... no idea how the feeling is.

And it turns out my first concert is with my favorite band, guess I got that big plus going on for me :lol*


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

The only post I regret making in this thread is the part about cum :lmao my sense of humor clearly didn't translate. I didn't think many people viewed this thread and could have some harmless fun. I talk about sex, not violence :cudi. Sorry to those I offended, grossed out or creeped out though.

Don't come for me, I am just being honest because I regret that post of all the post I have ever made on this forum the most :lmao


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Gimme More said:


> The only post I regret making in this thread is the part about cum :lmao my sense of humor clearly didn't translate. I didn't think many people viewed this thread and could have some harmless fun. I talk about sex, not violence :cudi. Sorry to those I offended, grossed out or creeped out though.
> 
> Don't come for me, I am just being honest because I regret that post of all the post I have ever made on this forum the most :lmao


Told you you'd be back :cudi :Seth


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

NoyK said:


> *So after like what, 2 months of having this signature, I only now noticed (because someone told me) that I had "Everything" mispelled as "Everyhing". :$ *


*Truth:* I never noticed it either. That is a great thing though, because I spent most of my life as an unrepentant grammar nazi who couldn't get over stuff like that. Honestly, there was a time many years ago on another forum when I would quote a person's post and fix their grammar and spelling mistakes in their quote when I replied to them. (I didn't point it out to them, I just quietly fixed it. I couldn't help myself, like some kind of addict) The fact that I didn't even see that in your sig shows me how far I have come. :dance


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

I am so relieved.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

NoyK said:


> *Do not judge me on what I'm about to say, but, I'm going to my first concert ever in my whole life this year... no idea how the feeling is.
> 
> And it turns out my first concert is with my favorite band, guess I got that big plus going on for me :lol*


LOL you'll find out 

And yay for first concerts, there's nothing like it. My first concert was almost 17 years ago :shocked:

I hardly slept last night cos I was so hyped, and cos it was humid.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jed York delendus est. What a lousy owner.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't remember the first concert I went to


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mine was a boyband. Cos apparently I've been a fangirl my entire life. Lol.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

The first concert I attended was during the Foozer tour in 2005, being a tour headlined by Weezer and the Foo Fighters. A quick google search shows that the particular show I attended was October 7, 2005, at the Joe Louis Arena, and featured an opening set by the Kaiser Chiefs. Oh to be 19 again :sundin


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*You guys think this looks fancy enough? :side:*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

^ I think that looks fantastic NoyK. :yum:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I am dying from the heat right now so of course I put my fan on. But for some reason my fan's motor sounds like a fucking plane taking off. It's so loud it brings my Mum upstairs to ask WTF that noise is lol. No idea what the hell is wrong with my fan but now I can't use it cos 11pm at night and it's too noisy.

So my Mum gave me a little mini-fan instead, which isn't nearly as good but is better than nothing. I hate humidity. It's currently almost 22C here, and that is our low overnight. Ugh.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks professional @NoyK

Can't say I'm a rosé wine fan, but that bottle is pretty sweet.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Pratchett said:


> ^ I think that looks fantastic NoyK. :yum:





Ignignokt said:


> Looks professional @NoyK
> 
> Can't say I'm a rosé wine fan, but that bottle is pretty sweet.


*Thanks!
It was done in a hurry but I managed to make it neat, it was pretty delicious too. *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm really hungry, but have no food and it's pouring rain.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I am having a good day. I went down to the American food store on the bus cos I hadn't been for awhile and found they'd just unpacked their new shipment so everything was in stock, including my faves, jalapeno Cheetos :woo Totally made it worth the trip!

Plus, this arrived in my inbox just before...










I won something  It's only something small, but who cares, it's 50 bucks I didn't have before (a Prezzy Card is basically a gift voucher). I need to buy a new printer, this can go towards it! Thank you McDonalds :lol


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*I have been agitated all damn day! I have smoked blunt after blunt and am still just as agitated. 
*

*I would go outside and be one with nature but it's too cold*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Today is my son's birthday. While eating dinner, I made a joke using sado-masochism as a punchline. Shortly thereafter I had to explain to him what that was and why it was funny. I don't think he was horrified, but he did seem concerned that some people are actually into that kind of thing.

You kind of had to be there, the whole situation was quite humorous.


----------



## Savage Ali Zugel (Jun 10, 2016)

Pratchett said:


> Today is my son's birthday. While eating dinner, I made a joke using sado-masochism as a punchline. Shortly thereafter I had to explain to him what that was and why it was funny. I don't think he was horrified, but he did seem concerned that some people are actually into that kind of thing.
> 
> You kind of had to be there, the whole situation was quite humorous.




How old is he?


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

......I am new here and not ashamed to admit I occasionally write erotic celebrity fan-fiction. 


*Runs to the fucking hills*


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

.


----------



## Gravyv321 (Feb 10, 2017)

i have 2 legs


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Been stressing out like hell over a few things lately, and it doesn't help at all being on "temporary" vacation. Staying at home doing fuckall is something I should be enjoying but I can't. Sigh.
Gonna' be watching EC tonight with a bottle of port all for myself, apologies in advance if I emerge here with a bunch of feather-brained nonsense. :side:

Stay peachy, my fellow comrads! *


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I may have some anger issues I need to deal with, they are messing with my health


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

I work on a site where guns,drugs and other shit are sold.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Carmelo Anthony is the most handsome man I have ever seen. He's like Elvis to me.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hate present shopping for my Mum. She is seriously difficult to buy for, I never know what to get her until I have a brainstorm :lol

So her birthday is coming up so I was browsing around online for stuff to get her, and I decided I might get her some CSI DVDs cos she loves that show. Plus, the site I was looking has WWE Pop! Vinyls so I might get the Seth Rollins figure (in the *********** Ranger gear naturally) cos I don't have it yet, and kill two birds with one stone  That means my Mum's present is sorted, plus I get Seth figure goodness too :lol


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I hate the fact that I am getting so tired lately. The problem is I am just not sleeping right. Over a week ago I ran out of those Breathe Right nose strips, and I never realized how much they helped me sleep properly. So I picked up more today. I am going to need to find something else soon that can help as well.



Savage Ali Zugel said:


> How old is he?


He is old enough now that he can get in to see certain types of movies without his parents anymore. :side:


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

I once got a BJ off a ****** in Amsterdam for 10 euros rather than paying 40 euros to see a fit girl 

Best BJ i have ever had btw :lmao


----------



## Savage Ali Zugel (Jun 10, 2016)

Pratchett said:


> He is old enough now that he can get in to see certain types of movies without his parents anymore. :side:




Then that's hilarious


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

A mental breakdown is a horrible thing to experience in front of so many people! 

It's weird because celebrity mental breakdowns have always been real fascinating to me. How something so traumatic can be captured by public only to make it much more traumatic.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

I am a bit of a asshole (just in case you have not noticed)


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Truth: I am the founding father of this thread.

God, now I know what father time feels like.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Finally starting to calm down. No one has messed with me thank God! I told everyone in my life to just leave me the fuck alone and let me god damn get right! It happens sometimes when you work yourself to mental exhaustion. You take your frustrations out on everyone in sight and say how you feel at the wrong time :lol. 

I am happy to be spending the next four days in bed and just heal. It's gonna feel good that big comfy bed of mine


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

I once hit my brother hit and Stump Pull Piledriver not knowing how dangerous it could be


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Enjoying a bottle of devil juice (red wine) tonight so forgive any extra odd pm, rep or posts * :beckylol


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

*I made some of my world famous Spaghetti a little while ago. It was Slicktastic.*

:rollins


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

The wife wants to go to IKEA tomorrow.

I can't tell you just how much I am looking forward to that. :sip


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

I hate kids, sister tried bringing them round to "visit" when the intention was to pawn then off on me while she went out & got pissed... nuh-uh not happening

Used to love kids but over the past few years kids have really done my dick in..


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

Just fapped. Think I'll go again.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Pratchett said:


> The wife wants to go to IKEA tomorrow.
> 
> I can't tell you just how much I am looking forward to that. :sip


Enthralling, exciting and exhilarating.

I wanna hear all about it.

:vince4


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

2Slick said:


> Enthralling, exciting and exhilarating.
> 
> I wanna hear all about it.
> 
> :vince4


I will give you all the details I can remember by then through the haze of alcohol, I promise you. :liquor


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Pratchett said:


> I will give you all the details I can remember by then through the haze of alcohol, I promise you. :liquor


So I should expect to hear a bunch of garbled yelps, gasps and gurgles, I'm assuming? Sounds awesome. :rollins4


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I can be quite coherent when I drunk post, thank you very much. :krillin2



Doesn't mean it makes sense, but at least my grammar is still on point. :side:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's so hot here today! I bought a chocolate bar on my walk home, and by the time I got back, it was melted so badly, I picked it up and accidentally squashed it :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh, god. I suppose it's obvious: I'm a vanilla midget


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Pratchett said:


> I can be quite coherent when I drunk post, thank you very much. :krillin2
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't mean it makes sense, but at least my grammar is still on point. :side:


Nothing makes me happier than seeing proper grammar. Well, except for maybe getting a lap dance by three women at once.

Then winning the lottery the very next day.

It'll happen.

:dancingpenguin


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm tilting because I missed Peyton's Q&A because of traffic


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

*It sucks not being able to get any good sleep for the past few nights.

That's the DAMN truth.*


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*I just ate some edibles that was delivered to my friends work. I'm like :sodone feeling too chill. I actually don't like feeling this chill it's boring  but I needed this badly :lol *


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Welp, the good news is that I dodged the IKEA bullet by reminding my wife there was something else she has been wanting to go and see. The even better news is that while we were out, I found that my favorite beer is now being sold in cans! Up until now, I had to wait until it showed up at a local tap once a year so I could get a growler or two of it. That microbrew is growing! :mark:

The bad news is that I ain't downing this stuff all in one go so no drunk posting this evening. Plus it is not cheap. Oh well, I still have some other stuff laying around that will do the job this evening, or what is left of it. So perhaps some buzzed posting shall have to suffice eventually.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

If you happen to have any remnants leftover and feel the need to be overly generous, toss some my way, I won't complain any


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Maybe there is some truth to "black men love white women" & vice versa cause my last few girlfriends have all been white :lol

& I seem to be getting attracted to a few more blondes recently

Blonde/Silver/Light hair :mark:

Once you go black..


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Found some Strawberry Lime Kopparbergs, can drink these like water, will do so at some point


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I have a friend on Facebook who feels the need to message me every single time I post a status update and give me his opinion on it, lol. I don't know why he does it, it's not like I care what he thinks about what I post.

I just posted about a favourite band of mine from when I was a teenager who are releasing an autobiography, which to me is super fascinating, and he messaged me just to say he thought they sucked. Thank you for your irrelevant opinion, matey.

Then again, this same guy also told me to stop posting about Dean Ambrose cos he has a girlfriend. LMAO.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

^^

It's even worse when it happens to be someone that just wants to hit on you or some strange creepy shit like that. Use the status if you want to form your unwanted, unneeded, anasked for opinion. 

Nah, you can never stop posting about Ambrose, he's sheer awesomeness.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Nofap in process..


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Getting lit watching the NBA all star game*

*Russell Westbrook is my Daddy :cheer*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

2Slick said:


> ^^
> 
> It's even worse when it happens to be someone that just wants to hit on you or some strange creepy shit like that. Use the status if you want to form your unwanted, unneeded, anasked for opinion.
> 
> Nah, you can never stop posting about Ambrose, he's sheer awesomeness.


I wouldn't care if he just posted a comment on my actual status, but it's the fact he messages me to do it :lol Maybe he's scared somebody will call him out on it or something if he does it in public haha.

And I don't plan to stop my Ambrose posting  I post loads of pics and random thoughts about him on there, and everybody who is friends with me knows to expect it :lol


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

So I ended up going to IKEA this afternoon. Spent more time in line waiting to buy stupid little shit than it took to actually find it and take it to the register in that huge warehouse sized store. And to top it all off, I have to get up early for work tomorrow so I can't drink to forget it.

tfw your grand weekend plan blows up in your face :mj2


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I wouldn't care if he just posted a comment on my actual status, but it's the fact he messages me to do it :lol Maybe he's scared somebody will call him out on it or something if he does it in public haha.
> 
> And I don't plan to stop my Ambrose posting  I post loads of pics and random thoughts about him on there, and everybody who is friends with me knows to expect it :lol


That's the way I am too. I don't give a flying fuck if someone thinks I'm strange for liking someone in particular. I don't have a filter for myself, I say what I feel like at the time and don't worry about stepping on any one's toes. 

Then again, Dean Ambrose is my second current favorite Superstar and Orton has been my favorite for over ten years. I don't go with what's popular, I go with what entertains me. 

Good taste though with Ambrose though!

:ambrose5


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

2Slick said:


> That's the way I am too. I don't give a flying fuck if someone thinks I'm strange for liking someone in particular. I don't have a filter for myself, I say what I feel like at the time and don't worry about stepping on any one's toes.
> 
> Then again, Dean Ambrose is my second current favorite Superstar and Orton has been my favorite for over ten years. I don't go with what's popular, I go with what entertains me.
> 
> ...


Why, thank you!  And btw LOL at what you said in your rep to me. I saw that post and laughed to myself :lol I don't see it as a competition hehe, it's actually other people on WF who said I was the biggest Ambrose fan on here so I ran with it lol. I love that there's a bunch of dedicated Ambrose fans on here, otherwise I'd feel lonely. Whenever somebody posts some stupid Ambrose hate thread, I know all my fellow Ambrose fans will be in there alongside me to pull apart their dumb post :lmao And we've had some stinkers lately haha.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Why, thank you!  And btw LOL at what you said in your rep to me. I saw that post and laughed to myself :lol I don't see it as a competition hehe, it's actually other people on WF who said I was the biggest Ambrose fan on here so I ran with it lol. I love that there's a bunch of dedicated Ambrose fans on here, otherwise I'd feel lonely. Whenever somebody posts some stupid Ambrose hate thread, I know all my fellow Ambrose fans will be in there alongside me to pull apart their dumb post :lmao And we've had some stinkers lately haha.


Trust me, I know how it is to like a particular Superstar that might not be quite as over with the majority as some of the others. One that comes to mind for me is Randy Orton. He received a LOT of shit back in the day on here and being the Slick one that I am, I would always have to come marching in on my badass horse and swoop down on their unsuspecting asses and turn their realities into fantasies, rather quickly. 

I'm always up for a bit of friendly competition though, so if it happens, I'll be ready!

:rollins4


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

2Slick said:


> Trust me, I know how it is to like a particular Superstar that might not be quite as over with the majority as some of the others. One that comes to mind for me is Randy Orton. He received a LOT of shit back in the day on here and being the Slick one that I am, I would always have to come marching in on my badass horse and swoop down on their unsuspecting asses and turn their realities into fantasies, rather quickly.
> 
> I'm always up for a bit of friendly competition though, so if it happens, I'll be ready!
> 
> :rollins4


Hee  Well, I have an Ambrose standee in my room. People seem to either think that makes me WF's biggest Ambrose fan, or the biggest nutter on WF :lmao


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Hee  Well, I have an Ambrose standee in my room. People seem to either think that makes me WF's biggest Ambrose fan, or the biggest nutter on WF :lmao


Okay, you MAY just have me beat on that, but I'll still be WF's biggest Orton fan until someone comes and (tries to) knocks me off my pedestal. 

Nutter, huh? Nahhhh, makes you one of the smarter fans on here. 

:ambrose2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

2Slick said:


> Okay, you MAY just have me beat on that, but I'll still be WF's biggest Orton fan until someone comes and (tries to) knocks me off my pedestal.
> 
> Nutter, huh? Nahhhh, makes you one of the smarter fans on here.
> 
> :ambrose2


This is him:










You should have seen my face when I unpacked it, I wasn't expecting it to be so large :lmao It's actually over 6 foot, just like the real Dean haha. I dress him up for the holidays like Christmas and Easter, plus he's useful to hang things on LOL.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Ambrose Girl said:


> This is him:
> 
> You should have seen my face when I unpacked it, I wasn't expecting it to be so large :lmao It's actually over 6 foot, just like the real Dean haha. I dress him up for the holidays like Christmas and Easter, plus he's useful to hang things on LOL.


Holy fuck! :Rollins

I could see you coming home being tired as hell one day, too lazy to hang up your jacket or whatever and look towards the replica Ambrose's general direction and flip it on there nonchalantly. :lmao

I feel short now, cause he (your Ambrose) is taller than me.

:deanfpalm


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

2Slick said:


> Trust me, I know how it is to like a particular Superstar that might not be quite as over with the majority as some of the others. One that comes to mind for me is Randy Orton. He received a LOT of shit back in the day on here and being the Slick one that I am, I would always have to come marching in on my badass horse and swoop down on their unsuspecting asses and turn their realities into fantasies, rather quickly.
> 
> I'm always up for a bit of friendly competition though, so if it happens, I'll be ready!
> 
> :rollins4





2Slick said:


> That's the way I am too. I don't give a flying fuck if someone thinks I'm strange for liking someone in particular. I don't have a filter for myself, I say what I feel like at the time and don't worry about stepping on any one's toes.
> 
> Then again, Dean Ambrose is my second current favorite Superstar and Orton has been my favorite for over ten years. I don't go with what's popular, I go with what entertains me.
> 
> ...


That's how i feel when people give me shit for liking The Miz :eyeroll :takerlel


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

DeadGirl Inc said:


> That's how i feel when people give me shit for liking The Miz :eyeroll :takerlel


:lmao

Yeah, but you're awesome, so if any one gives you shit, send them my way. 

:Cocky

I like what they've done with the Miz since he's come back full-time again. Definitely doing his thing quite well.

He should NEVER be a face again though.. period.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Imagine how I feel then. I'm also a Roman Reigns fan. LOL 

I was literally one of the few cheering for him at Mania last year, and at a Raw taping I went to I was the only person who had a sign for him haha. But that just meant I got all his attention cos he pointed and smiled at me specifically so woo :woo


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

It was the same way for me when I was cheering for Orton at a Raw about ten years ago. Then again, I think he was supposed to be a heel at the time, but still, I didn't give a flying fuck.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Thank god for :Seth. Roman is polarizing, Dean seems to have a bunch of haters, but most people either love Seth or like him a bit :lol


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

I like Seth and Dean probably about equally. I kind of like Reigns, he doesn't bother me that much, but I'm not what you'd say a huge fan of his. He has his moments.


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

2Slick said:


> :lmao
> 
> *Yeah, but you're awesome, so if any one gives you shit, send them my way.*
> 
> ...






Ambrose Girl said:


> *Imagine how I feel then. I'm also a Roman Reigns fan. LOL*
> 
> I was literally one of the few cheering for him at Mania last year, and at a Raw taping I went to I was the only person who had a sign for him haha. But that just meant I got all his attention cos he pointed and smiled at me specifically so woo :woo


I like Roman too (he looks like Taker when he was younger lol)
I never understand why Roman gets so much crap...and lucky you, :smile2:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

All this Ambrose, Reigns, Rollins talk has put me into the biggest Shield mood :lol Hence the new sig and av combo lol. Plus I think I might go fire up the Network and watch some Shield stuff


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

DeadGirl Inc said:


> I like Roman too (he looks like Taker when he was younger lol)
> I never understand why Roman gets so much crap...and lucky you, :smile2:


:reigns2

Yeah, I miss the Shield.


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

I took my kids to a Raw house show a couple of years ago (was freaking awesome!) and The Shield came through the crowd right behind us
They are all way hotter in the flesh than on tv lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

DeadGirl Inc said:


> I took my kids to a Raw house show a couple of years ago (was freaking awesome!) and The Shield came through the crowd right behind us
> They are all way hotter in the flesh than on tv lol


Lucky!!!! I'm so jealous. I saw them at Mania and Summerslam in 2013, but I was nowhere near where they came out, I couldn't see them until they got in the ring  :lol

I've met Dean & Roman, and I'm meeting Seth soon, so I can back up you saying they're so much hotter in person :woo


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

DeadGirl Inc said:


> I took my kids to a Raw house show a couple of years ago (was freaking awesome!) and The Shield came through the crowd right behind us
> They are all way hotter in the flesh than on tv lol


Yeah, I got to meet Seth Rollins once when he was with the Shield. He definitely was out of, "character" then and was very friendly with the fans. Great guy.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

If I could quit work right now I would, really cba with Mondays 8am - 6:30pm...


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Sooo, what's with the user that's spamming NSFW shit?*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Remember the friend of mine I was complaining about yesterday, the one who messages me to comment on all my Facebook posts? HE'S DOING IT AGAIN :lol

I posted a pic of my newest purchase, a Seth Rollins POP! Vinyl in the white gear....










(it's possibly my most fave POP! to date tbh)

And of course he messaged me going WHY SETH ROLLINS lol. He hates Seth, and can't grasp that I like him. I just told him I wasn't going to take his question seriously cos it's dumb :lmao


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

@Ambrose Girl you can have all the merch and life size cutouts you want but you will never be living in Dean's hometown like I am. :lenny5


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Pratchett said:


> @Ambrose Girl you can have all the merch and life size cutouts you want but you will never be living in Dean's hometown like I am. :lenny5


LOL no worries, Dean doesn't live in Cincinatti anymore, so it's not like he's there that much  :lol

Hell, I don't even live in the same country as him haha.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm so bored


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I jinxed myself something awful. Yesterday I thought to myself "oh, I haven't had a headache in over a week!". That's momentous for me cos usually I get them multiple times a week, so an entire week without one is amazing.

Then what happens today? I get a headache of course lol. TYPICAL. Maybe if I hadn't had that thought, it wouldn't have happened :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No rain today. I am blessed. :trump2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Renew my ID wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, it took me less than 2hrs


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

SHIVVY POO II: ELECTRIC BOOGALOO said:


> No rain today. I am blessed. :trump2


Lucky, fucking pissed it down here


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Going to have to do night shifts on my internship... Oh well. Hope to find some rowdy tourists coming back from the fine bars of Lisbon, I guess. :side:*


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*I'm thankful for the friends who have stood by me on this forum and for new friends I'm making. *


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I am getting sick. This weather is too nice to get sick in.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Pratchett said:


> I am getting sick. This weather is too nice to get sick in.


*
Dude, it's been exactly the same thing here. Weather has been fantastic lately, yet I'm sick at home having sneeze attacks of doom every 5 minutes to the point where I start bleeding from my nose.

As soon as I have stuff to do, it'll start raining noah's ark again, as always. Dammit :no:
*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

NoyK said:


> *
> Dude, it's been exactly the same thing here. Weather has been fantastic lately, yet I'm sick at home having sneeze attacks of doom every 5 minutes to the point where I start bleeding from my nose.
> 
> As soon as I have stuff to do, it'll start raining noah's ark again, as always. Dammit :no:
> *


That sucks. I have severe congestion, a mildly sore throat, head and body aches and a runny nose. Occasionally a small cough. None of those are symptoms enough to worry about, but all together it is annoying as hell. Especially when it is climbing to 70 degrees around here. I might be OK by the weekend, but by then it will be pissing rain again.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

suck it


----------



## ChaoticMessiah (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm becoming increasingly pissed off by Simply Flawless ignoring me, despite the fact we've been in a relationship for 13 years now, yet she hasn't contacted me in 2 months pretty much.

I never normally go to her place without her permission because she's uptight like that but I'm increasingly tempted to do so if she continues to act like I don't exist. Part of me is slightly tempted by the idea of trying to embarrass her into contacting me by posting one of her nudes here to force her hand because I've tried everything else, to no avail.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*I love it when girls are nice to me  I love females! *


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

ChaoticMessiah said:


> I'm becoming increasingly pissed off by Simply Flawless ignoring me, despite the fact we've been in a relationship for 13 years now, yet she hasn't contacted me in 2 months pretty much.
> 
> I never normally go to her place without her permission because she's uptight like that but I'm increasingly tempted to do so if she continues to act like I don't exist. Part of me is slightly tempted by the idea of trying to embarrass her into contacting me by posting one of her nudes here to force her hand because I've tried everything else, to no avail.


Is she hot?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

ChaoticMessiah said:


> I'm becoming increasingly pissed off by Simply Flawless ignoring me, despite the fact we've been in a relationship for 13 years now, yet she hasn't contacted me in 2 months pretty much.
> 
> I never normally go to her place without her permission because she's uptight like that but I'm increasingly tempted to do so if she continues to act like I don't exist. Part of me is slightly tempted by the idea of trying to embarrass her into contacting me by posting one of her nudes here to force her hand because I've tried everything else, to no avail.


:WTF


----------



## ChaoticMessiah (Jan 6, 2015)

JM said:


> Is she hot?


I mean, body wise, she resembles Rosie Lottalove pre-weight loss if you're into that kind of thing.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

ChaoticMessiah said:


> I mean, body wise, she resembles Rosie Lottalove pre-weight loss if you're into that kind of thing.


Are you into that kind of thing?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

opcorn


----------



## ChaoticMessiah (Jan 6, 2015)

JM said:


> Are you into that kind of thing?


I am, which explains why we've been together for 13 years but then again, there's not much about women that I _don't_ like. Doesn't matter to me if someone's fat, thin, black, white, purple or whatever, if something turns me on, it turns me on, y'know?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

gonna get sommadat cottage cheese.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm reading creepypastas and scary stories and now I'm freaked out, even though it's 2:30 in the afternoon, and it's ridiculously bright and sunny outside :lol I keep looking around every now and then LOL.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

ChaoticMessiah said:


> I am, which explains why we've been together for 13 years but then again, there's not much about women that I _don't_ like. Doesn't matter to me if someone's fat, thin, black, white, purple or whatever, if something turns me on, it turns me on, y'know?


Ok. 

What do you like most about Simply Flawless?


----------



## ChaoticMessiah (Jan 6, 2015)

JM said:


> Ok.
> 
> What do you like most about Simply Flawless?


I like talking to her, we've had some fun and weird conversations over the years. She's one of the very few to be able to handle my eccentricities.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm reading creepypastas and scary stories and now I'm freaked out, even though it's 2:30 in the afternoon, and it's ridiculously bright and sunny outside :lol I keep looking around every now and then LOL.


I get that when i read ghost stories or anything super natural related. Could be 12 noon and sunny and i'll be


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

ChaoticMessiah said:


> I like talking to her, we've had some fun and weird conversations over the years. She's one of the very few to be able to handle my eccentricities.


Maybe you got a bit too eccentric.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Never gave a damn about hail until I had solar panels installed. Just had a hailstorm and was unnecessarily paranoid that the storm had damaged them. Dem first world problems.


----------



## ChaoticMessiah (Jan 6, 2015)

JM said:


> Maybe you got a bit too eccentric.


I dunno, we talked normally back in mid-December as we did almost daily, suddenly she's not talking to me until a month later (had me worried something had happened to her or she'd had her internet cut until I found out she'd been posting on WF daily). Spoke on January 14th, not heard from her since, no clue what the fuck is going on.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

ChaoticMessiah said:


> I dunno, we talked normally back in mid-December as we did almost daily, suddenly she's not talking to me until a month later (had me worried something had happened to her or she'd had her internet cut until I found out she'd been posting on WF daily). Spoke on January 14th, not heard from her since, no clue what the fuck is going on.


Maybe she got an actual irl boyfriend.

I dunno man, bitches be crazy.


----------



## ChaoticMessiah (Jan 6, 2015)

JM said:


> Maybe she got an actual irl boyfriend.
> 
> I dunno man, bitches be crazy.


She wouldn't, she has her older brother and 24/7 care so there'd be no time or ability. We did enough sneaking around ourselves because of that shit.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

ChaoticMessiah said:


> She wouldn't, she has her older brother and 24/7 care so there'd be no time or ability. We did enough sneaking around ourselves because of that shit.


Gotcha. 

Best of luck getting in touch with Simply Flawless.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Teh Kok said:


> I get that when i read ghost stories or anything super natural related. Could be 12 noon and sunny and i'll be


Exactly!! LOL that's what I'm like, I keep looking behind me at my windows even though I know none of it's real and I'm just freaking myself out.

I read this one about this guy who got stalked by some weirdo who stood outside his house in the middle of the night and I _really_ wish I hadn't now :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT has been abysmal since the draft, only reason I keep watching is Peyton and some Revival matches


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So, I just found out a guy from the other forum that I post on was killed in a hit and run accident over the weekend. The two of us shared the same favourite band and would always talk about them. I feel quite sad now, cos he was only 27.

It's weird, you never think of things like that happening to people you talk to online, but they do happen.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

JM said:


> Maybe she got an actual irl boyfriend.
> 
> I dunno man, *bitches* be crazy.


:triggered 

Referring to females in such a derogatory way. :bunk


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Ignignokt said:


> :triggered
> 
> Referring to females in such a derogatory way. :bunk


I call my female dog bitch all the time. She doesnt care tbh.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

This thread and the discussions in here are really weird. I feel like I'm browsing a high school teeny first world problems gossip group.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

OK, I feel like utter shit right now and already called in to work tomorrow. Will probably have to go to the doctor, assuming I make it through the night. It would suck if I don't, as I want to see what happens between Chaotic Messiah and Simply Flawless. I would hate to miss out on that.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Tonight's episode of Impact Wrestling has me in a good mood. Today is like the first day I have smiled in too long! :lmao *


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm a little bit worried that Peyton is injured or has been depushed, she hasn't wrestled since her title match that aired last wednesday but it was taped February 1st, not even house shows


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

I ate a bowl of caramel edibles and I can't remember the last time I felt sooo wasted :bryanlol it feels sooo good as I can't help but feel out of control at times so this is maybe something that can help me :lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Coffee and toast saved my life


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I can't wait to buy a new laptop. Not only is the E key on my laptop keyboard stuck down and likely to break soon, the fucking thing keeps freezing all the time too. It froze twice this morning, forcing me to restart it. Plus, games run slowly on it, and it gets way too hot.

It's 4 years old (I got it in 2013), so I shouldn't really be surprised though :lol I think I'll look into buying a new one when I get back from Orlando in a couple of weeks. Let's hope it holds up till then, lol.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

I got my laptop in December 2009. Still hummin'.


----------



## Gravyv321 (Feb 10, 2017)

my nickname is "jiggles." i got that nickname from my friends back at grade school cuz i was so fat. every time i ran, i would make a jiggling noise cuz i had so much fat skin sticking out of my body. now that i think about it, i had a great childhood yo. phew, I'm even exhausted just typing this all out.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

What was your previous username on here, Gravyv321?


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Actually looking forward to work tomorrow, Mondays are surprisingly easy going

Still hungover so hoping to recover by tonight :lol

Will watch Fastlane after work


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

For some reason today at work, I was remembering a time long ago in my youth, when I would question why there was no bank or financial institution that used the song "Alone" by Heart as part of an ad campaign. I always thought it made perfect sense, putting that song together with the sentiment of "How can we get you a loan"?

Alas, it was never meant to be, I suppose. Maybe the band never thought it was worth their while, or perhaps there was no offer ever made to them. I think it is such a wasted opportunity. It could still be done though, but I don't think it ever will be. :mj2

The ad would pretty much write itself.






Can't you just see and hear it becoming reality? :mj2


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

We finally got our basement cleaned out and disinfected last night. Took almost a week for this to happen, but part of the reason for that was so many people getting hit with flood damage all over the city. We still lost too much stuff, and I don't know if I'll ever get one of our cars started again. They've had fans and de-humidifiers going non stop for the past 20+ hours, and are supposed to come back and pick that up tonight.

I've still got a bunch of bicycle and fishing equipment sitting out back that I am going to try and clean myself. I bought a bunch of stuff to do that with. Will get to the bulk of that (if not all of it) tomorrow.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I just randomly developed a sore stomach for no reason at all. I hate when that happens. There's literally no reason why my stomach would hurt - all the things I've eaten today I've eaten multiple times in the past with no ill effects, and I haven't done anything to make me feel sick.

I was about to go out too, but now I'm delaying in case it comes back while I'm on the bus, lol.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Kind of broke at the moment, so heading to the Art Museum today as that gives us a reason to get out, plus admission is free. Might stop by Eden Park (parts of which played roles in books we have read) and the Conservatory. Might be nice to see parts of the city we don't get to very often anymore.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm so depressed. I must hold on! I have my dreams, my friends and my Mother to live for. 
It's not over for me yet.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

After seeing the Paige leaks, I finally realize into what cave Brad Maddox had disappeared.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm mad that they are releasing this but no Peyton/Billie "Iconic" t-shirt


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843086387998023682


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Today I bought a 2002 Ford Mustang. Everything seems to be in good shape, and the price was great. After driving my wife's Chevy Aveo for the past month, it was so nice to actually feel some power under me. Good time for me to pick up a car like this.

Does this mean that I am officially embracing my mid-life crisis? Damn right I am. :suckit

Does this mean that I am probably compensating for something? Damn right I am. :suckit


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)

my young obsession with wrestling figures (steroid dolls) has inexplicably reignited some 12+ years later, and for the last two months i've been spending way too much money on ebay and in store collecting a bunch of shit i truly don't need. despite the nostalgia & temporary euphoria of retail therapy, i feel like shit afterwards ... that said, figures by mattel (most of them anyway) are really impressive. never did like jakks' bulky arm designs or lack of scale where a rey mysterio figure was the same height as batista. lol


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

I confided in some friends about me not feeling too good and I am glad I did :lol

One brought me a half ounce of weed and another is taking me to a Japanese restaurant Monday. 

I had to cancel school for a month and half due to not feeling well but this week I start back. 

Things are looking up and I gotta be grateful I have people in my life to help see me through!


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

I feel so horrible for all the shit that happened here. I just can't let it go. Its got me so depressed as in my real life, I never do things to cause myself this type of grief and guilt. I'm a real good girl and I don't deserve the intense hate I am getting here and I really loved it here talking about wrestling, posting about music but I just can't be here and be happy. Its got me actually depressed. Reading what Headliner said about me in rants I just can't live with that. I don't wanna leave the forum but now I really have no choice now do I?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

La Vampira said:


> I feel so horrible for all the shit that happened here. I just can't let it go. Its got me so depressed as in my real life, I never do things to cause myself this type of grief and guilt. I'm a real good girl and I don't deserve the intense hate I am getting here and I really loved it here talking about wrestling, posting about music but I just can't be here and be happy. Its got me actually depressed. Reading what Headliner said about me in rants I just can't live with that. I don't wanna leave the forum but now I really have no choice now do I?


headliner loves ya, dont let him get you down.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*A forum is nothing to get depressed over. Just keep your private shit private... it's not hard. You can avoid drama if you want to. *


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Watching RAW for the first time in ages, I'm so lost now.

Mick Foley returned? :mj2

Brian Kendrick returned? :mj2

Cruiserweight division? :mj2

SD Women's Title? :mj2

Daniel Bryan as GM? :mj2 


So confused rn.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

something else that has me feeling a little :mj2ish


is that I come back to this forum after being inactive for awhile only to learn that Cody is MIA :mj2

@Obfuscation come back pls


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Muta said:


> something else that has me feeling a little :mj2ish
> 
> 
> is that I come back to this forum after being inactive for awhile only to learn that Cody is MIA :mj2
> ...


how could I say no to this


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Hail, if you read this...thoughts on Harper getting ever so close to the main event of MANIA?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

One of the more crushing teases the company has done to a fan like me. I was kind of hoping it would have leaned into a four way, or Wyatt Family oriented triple threat, but teasing it only for them to fall back into the Orton plan really bummed me out. (the Rumble result in a nutshell took me out of caring about a BIG portion of WM, tbhayley. Trash.)

Perhaps I try not to think w/optimism towards WWE oriented booking, but part of me wants to believe this was done for a few reasons. Harper will be *someone* on the blue brand following this. Like, he has to be, right? IE post WM (of course, b/c WM is land of the part-timers and safe decisions. I say this while acknowledging my love for Undertaker.) maybe he'll casually come into the fold for the singular PPVs and on TV. Sort of the babyface equivalent to Baron Corbin. Upper carder who can get his shine time after time. I hope he's sustained more than that, but I won't be completely naive. I'm about a week behind on SD so I dunno if any new plans have been made, but if the Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal is gonna return, I see that being where he'll get something decent on the card. Probs lose out to Braun in the end and take it from there.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

:goldberg :rollins4 :hbk1 :vince2 :tripsblessed :cena6


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Cena6 legit cracking me up rn. Been too long.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Cody is okay :sundin


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't know what to cook, have barely any money and I feel I've cooked all the non expensive foods I know


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Not quite sure what to do with all this free time I have now that I'm only working about 50 hours a week instead of the usual 70+ :hogan


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

-


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

I suffer from a mental disorder called borderline personality disorder. I told the forum about it. They still gave me hell. I'm too good and nice for the psychological trauma from my rant thread that has caused me so much distress. I'm depressed due to personal reasons such as my life going to hell. So this forum was a nice escape. I never meant to turn it into hell too. I'm lucky I have ppl taking care of me so I won't need a hospitalization. I'm just a danger to myself due to this disorder becoming badly activated on this website.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

If this website badly activates your disorder then maybe a hiatus from this place might help.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

skimmed through some old rants that happened while I was gone.... and well, shit.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ignignokt said:


> Cody is okay :sundin


does this mean JM is Err?

and who are the Plutonians?

:lenny2


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

"gate" being attached as suffix to a word is one of my buttons; absolutely loathe it and genuinely think less of people who use it.


----------



## Gravyv321 (Feb 10, 2017)

i usually wake up at 5 am every morning to go use the bathroom to brush my teeth. however, i use my toilet water as mouthwash. sometimes, it's used toilet water cuz i forget to flush. it gives me a tangy taste while i swish the toilet water mouthwash in my mouth. gets kinda smelly too. it turns me on every time i do all of this :dean


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Obfuscation said:


> does this mean JM is Err?
> 
> and who are the Plutonians?
> 
> :lenny2


Either him or my bestie @Kiz

Plutonians are @Oxi X.O. and @Broly

Not sure why it's so heavily skewed towards Aussies.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

when you find out a chick you went to high-school with was on Captain Stabbin


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Aussies of the site taking all the Aqua Teen details.

kiz is totally Carl irl tho


----------



## Gravyv321 (Feb 10, 2017)

7 years ago, on the date of march 14 2010: a friend blindfolded me. 

he decided to bring a snake along with him. i don't remember how, but i ended up being butt-ass naked for some reason. he thought it would be funny if he let a snake bite me in the balls while i sleep as a prank. from what i can recall, at one moment i was dreaming about getting dat threesome that I'm never gonna get, and then the next moment i was screaming my balls off for some reason. i think its because getting bitten in the balls by a non-venomous snake is extremely painful.

to this very day, I'm still friends with that dude. although i gotta admit, i did have an orgasm when that snake bit me on the balls. it was my first one actually. 

i have a noticeable purple mark on my package to this very day. my testicles still have that scar from that snake bite as of this moment. i got dick pics for those who wants to see :dean


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm currently annoying the shit out of my Mum and our next door neighbours by playing Finn Balor's entrance theme over and over :lol I love it right now, it's my obsession.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm currently annoying the shit out of my Mum and our next door neighbours by playing Finn Balor's entrance theme over and over :lol I love it right now, it's my obsession.


Why not just wear earphones?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Why not just wear earphones?


I only use earphones when I absolutely have to (like in a public place or on a plane or something), and never when I'm at home. Plus, I was sorta exaggerating. My Mum is just annoyed cos I'm repeating the song and our neighbours can hear it cos my windows are wide open. It's payback cos they kept me awake till 2:30am the other night with their loud TV :lol Hope they like Finn's theme!

It's also 4pm in the afternoon, so it's not like I'm keeping anybody awake or anything haha.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I am getting so sick and tired of Easter already and it is not even here. Reese's peanut butter eggs all over the damn place and here I am without enough self control to stay the hell away from them. My diet is not going well right now. :romo5


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

On the plus side I can drive my Mustang whenever I want.

Guys are looking at me like :bjpenn

Girls are looking at me like ointandlaugh

OK maybe it's not completely a "plus side" but I'll take what I can get. :mj2


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

when a girl says "I'll send you some snaps later" without you even asking :banderas


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cool.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Cool.


:salute


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

STUFF


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The returns itt :wtf2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm starting to build up my Shield action figures collection  But the thing that makes me laugh is Seth & Roman's figures have them with serious faces, yet Dean is completely derpy :lmao

Also one of the Dean figures (the one with the mic) had the fire extinguisher but I figured Roman needed an accessory too :lol


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Obfuscation said:


> The returns itt :wtf2


HAILSABIN


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

FALLBRAWL

hey


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

What's up man?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Living the life in the wake of a post-Undertaker world of rasslin. :mj2 (and the rest of my existence is p. ho-hum atm)

How's tricks on your end?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Same old. Nothin special. Just trying to post a little more around here. WM season always gets me more in the mood.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Cool, cool. I basically avoid the WWE section at all costs pardon a specific thread or two. For as much as I dig shooting the breeze on graps, the discussions over there are just...I dunno. Classic section isn't half bad the last time I bothered to look. Mostly I just stick to threads like this or the cb to chat. :cozy


----------



## Gravyv321 (Feb 10, 2017)

one time, i had a sleepover with a friend when i was a 6th grader.

i was trying to prank my sleeping friend by putting his hand in warm water. i ended up pissing my own pants cuz i was laughing so hard. the prank never worked though. i ended up waking up my friend up cuz of the noises i made when i was urinating.

for some reason though, yo, being soaked in my own piss turned me on :dean


----------



## Foreign Object (Mar 18, 2017)

When I started year 3 at school, I didn't like my new teacher. Until then my teachers had been big, friendly old ladies, who never raised their voices, but suddenly I was being taught by a mean old man who was always shouting at people. I was only about 6 or 7 so this scared the shit out of me. The old days of colouring and simple stuff were over. We had to learn proper stuff, and quietly read, and not talk. Anyway, after a week of this shit, I prayed that he would die and that I'd get my old teacher back. Hand on heart, when I went back to school after the weekend, my teacher was gone and we had a stand-in. I was genuinely convinced that the power of my prayer and struck my teacher down. I thought I was magic, but I also felt really guilty that I'd potentially cursed a guy to death by magic. That shit ate me up, man. I was a little kid, thinking I'd killed somebody. I shouldered it like a man, though, 'cause I was a straight up G! I still don't know what happened to him.

Also, as a kid of about 10, I got really into shoplifting. I was always really lucky and never got caught at all. I used to collect the Hasbro WWF figures, and stole about 10 of them over the course of a month from Woolworths. My Mum asked me where I'd got them from, and I said I'd borrowed them from some kid at school. I totally invented a kid, too. I just made up a name and said he'd let me borrow them. This fictional kid became my alibi for why I was always late home, too. I'd go to Woolworths straight from school, steal a toy, open it up, ditch the packaging on my walk home so my Mum wouldn't see that it was brand new, and then if my Mum saw the toy, I'd just say that this fictional kid had let me borrow it. Eventually, I said that the kid had moved away and hadn't bothered asking for his stuff back. I totally got away with it: seriously, I stole so much stuff (WWF and Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles action figures, mainly). Last year, when I got married, my Mum mentioned the kid and asked if I'd kept in touch. "Whatever happened to him?" and "Are you friends on Facebook", and "You should invite him to the wedding". The lie has gone on for so long that if I told the truth now, my Mum would be seriously crushed. I've actually still got most of those action figures in the attic.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They're resealing the highway/street outside our house right now, and it's an overnight job. The noise is absolutely horrendous! Guess who's bedroom faces out towards the highway? Yep, mine of course lol. Fucking hell man, I know they do it overnight cos there's no traffic to get in the way, but it's terrible for the people who live nearby trying to sleep.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Did you sleep Ambrose Girl?

Truth: I have no idea how this point system works.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Kenny said:


> Did you sleep Ambrose Girl?
> 
> Truth: I have no idea how this point system works.


Haha, that happened like three weeks ago, but I believe I got to sleep at like 3am or something in the end lol.

And as for points, they don't work at all, they're just there :lol


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

:cozy


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:cozy


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, June 2017 is now even more of a horrible month than it was already was tbh.

Not only did my broken shoulder and other injuries from getting hit by the drunk driver happen, last night my Grandma died  Oh man, this month is just fucking awful.

So June can officially fuck off, I can't WAIT for it to end. Next month involves a milestone birthday for me, so let's hope it's a better month in general.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

I was thinking it would be funny to post here "I just fapped", but the idea of fapping made me horny and I did just that.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Whenever I go out with my BFF, she always does something out of the blue. Today she decided to get her hair cut for the first time in 7 years :lol Her hair was almost to her waist and she got it cut to shoulder length.

It's always when she's with me she does crazy things, do I bring it out of her or something? :lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Okay not sure how this works but a few years back me and a few mates were walking home from school and me and some other guy were a bit behind the other (there were around 7 of us) and for some reason we decided to write something n on the nearest lamp post until we got caught by this couple with a pram. We decide to catch up with the others running away because at thaat age we believed that we would get in trouble. Then we go into a small alley way, behind the houses and suddenly the guy I was with turned around and threw something over a wall. 

Then we heard a loud OI, followed by a man who caught us chasing us down the alley. Then all seven of us just ran for it, a few of us went behind an elderly home and other went over the fences that lead into peoples houses. Then we hide for around five minutes and then we meet up with each other. Then after a while of us walking home, out of nowhere the man chasing us ran upto us with his wife/gf and said you lot hit our baby with the pen we threw. Of course we were shocked and said we're sorry but the guy then went on to threaten us by saying that he would get his cousin to beat us up in school. We all acted cool and said yeah whatever and we went on our way.

The next day, us being 13 at the time we were really afraid which seems stupid in hindsight and told the head of year. Us being delinquents mostly harmless stuff but we were untrustworthy meant that we weren't taken seriously and was played down. In fact we got scolded for the incident which we deserved. Anyway nothing happened and that was that.

To long and didn't read; Hit a baby in the face with a pen, got chased and broke into some gardens and got told threatened. Typical day in Birmingham


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Wife and kid are sick, and she is complaining that she wants to do something this weekend.

I don't want to do anything with you guys. I don't want to get sick myself. :kobe


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

so very drunk :usangle

13 beers in


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Our power's out cos some idiot crashed into a power pole and they had to turn it off to fix it. It's 11pm here, so I'm sitting in the dark with just a torch, using my iPad with my iPhone as my hotspot cos of course I don't have internet -_- They say it prob won't be fixed till 5am, so I might as well go to bed :lol

It's crazy how much you rely on electricity! I was playing The Walking Dead when suddenly my lamp went out!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

nah stay online


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The power came back on around midnight and I stayed up till 2am :lol Went back to playing The Walking Dead and scared myself


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I know in some countries they call flashlights "torches" and that is probably what you are talking about.

But I want to believe you were sitting there with a flaming stick or something. Don't correct me if I am wrong. :mj


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I had this friend I made in an online game, we used to talk for hours, it was a lot of fun, but all of a sudden she stopped talking. For a couple of weeks she didn't even logged on this game until today when she logged on for a bit and said she got bored and won't log in anymore and now I am kinda sad :sadpanda

That's the reason I've spent more time in this forum lately


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Pratchett said:


> I know in some countries they call flashlights "torches" and that is probably what you are talking about.
> 
> But I want to believe you were sitting there with a flaming stick or something. Don't correct me if I am wrong. :mj


Yeah, I had a flashlight :lol

LOL but my Mum did suggest we should get a lantern, so I asked her if she was actually Bray Wyatt


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: Contemplating on going to a UFC event that is coming to Sydney which is on my birthday with some close friends. Would be a good night out.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

I am just sitting her bored in Study Hall


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I've had a headache all day from the coughing I have been doing. My throat doesn't hurt anymore, but damn this cough just won't go away.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

down a few shots might help


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm making the most of the free time I have before I have to go back to looking for work lol. I have the rest of September, so I'm meeting up with my friends a lot and doing a lot of stuff that I won't have time for soon. Of course, I have to fit all of that around my physio appointments which makes organising things difficult :lol I've been doing physio for two months now, and my shoulder is still not back to normal.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Found out only today that a Smackdown Live Show is coming to Lisbon and the Meet & Greet tickets are already sold out.

Goddammit, I'm never going to meet anyone from WWE. :mj2*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My recovery is moving at a snail's pace, and it's beginning to frustrate me. :cuss:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> My recovery is moving at a snail's pace, and it's beginning to frustrate me. :cuss:


I feel ya SHIV. It's been almost four and a half months since I broke my shoulder and only now I've been able to start washing my own hair and getting changed on my own! It's annoying that it's taking so long to get back to normal. I know I can't expect it, considering I shattered my shoulder in five places, but man....


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> My recovery is moving at a snail's pace, and it's beginning to frustrate me. :cuss:


You and my ACL should hang out more.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Today I got a letter from the police telling me what happened to the woman who hit me in June. She's going to a long-term rehab center and might be there for 18 months. But after that she'll be sentenced and around then, the police are going to try to get reparations for me, meaning I could potentially get a big wad of cash coming my way next year. No idea how much, but hey, I'll take it lol. Her life is way more fucked than mine tbh, so it's justice.


----------



## Khuram_96 (Feb 21, 2016)

Truth: I can't grow real facial hair. Like all I've got going is a really patchy goatee while all my friends have real beards.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Today I got a letter from the police telling me what happened to the woman who hit me in June. She's going to a long-term rehab center and might be there for 18 months. But after that she'll be sentenced and around then, the police are going to try to get reparations for me, meaning I could potentially get a big wad of cash coming my way next year. No idea how much, but hey, I'll take it lol. *Her life is way more fucked than mine tbh, so it's justice*.


Wouldn't justice mean a life that's roughly equally fucked compared to yours?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

God Bless whoever created yoga pants. :sodone


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Norm Macdonald said:


> Wouldn't justice mean a life that's roughly equally fucked compared to yours?


I don't get what you mean :lol


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I don't get what you mean :lol


You said "Her life is way more fucked than mine tbh, so it's justice", implying that her life being worse off than yours is a fair shake for her causing you the pain, certainly physically but perhaps also emotionally, by hitting you with her vehicle. 

Now, "justice" in my mind brings up terms like fairness, fair-mindedness, equity, evenhandedness, etc. My comment was simply stating that her life now being more fucked up than yours would imply that the situation has gone beyond justice and is now unjust from _her _perspective. 

Ultimately, I was just making a silly that didn't work out and now here we are so I'll just do a different, unrelated joke:

Have you heard about this thing where people make up porn star names? They take their childhood pet's name, and then they combine it with their street name. So anyways, mine would be Dick Fuckington.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Truth: I'm still very Slick indeed. 

It's true.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*AJ Styles is absolutely the greatest wrestler who ever lived. I am so lucky to be alive to witness a truly phenomenal wrestler. No wrestler can compare to his beauty and talent. Southern King! *


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

:Out


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I have a major cardiologist appointment tomorrow and I'd be lying if I said that I wasn't concerned. That's my truth du jour.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Truth: I didn't know this thread still existed.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

The truth is I don't regret hitting Ambrose Girl and I'd do it again if given the chance.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Twitter is so weird. I've said plenty of amusing and poignant things from time to time with little or no reaction. But the past few days I have gotten more likes, views and retweets over a comment about how I put my socks and shoes on. I want to hate the shallowness, but how do I do that while enjoying the extra attention I am getting?

Such a conundrum. :hmm:


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Pratchett said:


> Twitter is so weird. I've said plenty of amusing and poignant things from time to time with little or no reaction. But the past few days I have gotten more likes, views and retweets over a comment about how I put my socks and shoes on. I want to hate the shallowness, but how do I do that while enjoying the extra attention I am getting?
> 
> Such a conundrum. :hmm:


Hmm, what color are said socks?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> The truth is I don't regret hitting Ambrose Girl and I'd do it again if given the chance.


How did I miss this post?

(I think) you're making a joke, but I don't really find it that funny tbh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

There are some truly great people on this site.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

I am tall


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

2Slick said:


> Hmm, what color are said socks?


Technically they are white socks. Plain white socks. I used to wear black socks to work, but after having problems with one of my legs swelling up I started wearing those diabetic socks (although I confess to not being diabetic) and those pretty much only come in white. I guess I could get other ones in different colors, but those socks are a bit on the pricey side so I'll just stick with simple white. Well, kind of white.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Saw your tweet today Pratchman, although I only peruse twitter on a most infrequent basis nowadays. Have to say that I find your methods unique, but then realize that I too am rather unconventional in my sock approach. For a typical workday, socks are literally the second thing that I put on (after the underwear). Then undershirt. Then button-up shirt. Pants. Belt. Tie. Jacket. Even when not donning the suit-and-tie garb, those socks are going on second. Shoes only go on once I get to the door to leave. COME AT ME BRO :sundin


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Pratchett said:


> Technically they are white socks. Plain white socks. I used to wear black socks to work, but after having problems with one of my legs swelling up I started wearing those diabetic socks (although I confess to not being diabetic) and those pretty much only come in white. I guess I could get other ones in different colors, but those socks are a bit on the pricey side so I'll just stick with simple white. Well, kind of white.


Having quit smoking 6 days ago, things that were once yellow will now be white and things that are supposed to be white will actually stay that way. I regret ever having smoked in my home, now that's all I can smell in here and it makes my stomach churn. :cry2


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

I am skinny.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

It is annoying seeing @nyelator post random things about himself.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

DELETE said:


> It is annoying seeing @nyelator post random things about himself.


I agree with this post.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Norm Macdonald said:


> Saw your tweet today Pratchman, although I only peruse twitter on a most infrequent basis nowadays. Have to say that I find your methods unique, but then realize that I too am rather unconventional in my sock approach. For a typical workday, socks are literally the second thing that I put on (after the underwear). Then undershirt. Then button-up shirt. Pants. Belt. Tie. Jacket. Even when not donning the suit-and-tie garb, those socks are going on second. Shoes only go on once I get to the door to leave. COME AT ME BRO :sundin


Well honestly it goes without saying that 90% of the time I put my underwear on first before my socks. Except for those days when I don't wear underwear. But at least on those days I have some really comfy shorts to put on.

Truth be told, on my usual workday I put on my underwear, then my shorts (or pants, if it is really cold outside), then my belt (unfastened), then my shirt. After all that, then I find time for my socks and shoes (after which comes the fastening of the belt). But going into that kind of lengthy explanation of my enrobing process wasn't actually germane to the topic of the original tweet that I responded to. All that really happened was that guy asked "what kind of sociopath" got dressed in such a fashion, and what I did was raise my hand to say "This sociopath right here". :shrug



2Slick said:


> Having quit smoking 6 days ago, things that were once yellow will now be white and things that are supposed to be white will actually stay that way. I regret ever having smoked in my home, now that's all I can smell in here and it makes my stomach churn. :cry2


Do you think burning lots of incense might help? Because we live next to a guy who smokes marijuana most of the day, and we have found that it helps to light one or two incense cones every day. Maybe you can trade one smell for another.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

DHL are so annoying. Got a delivery on the way - yay! Checked my details to see they'd COMPLETELY fucked up my address to the point it's literally not even recognizable as my address. Went to fix it, but for some reason I couldn't change the suburb. Fine whatever, as long as my actual address is there, who cares. Changed it. Then I went to do what I always do and signature release the package so they leave it at my door - but apparently you can't change more than one thing on a delivery - so I can't have my proper address AND the signature release. How stupid is that, can their system not handle it or something? :lol DHL, you suck. It's weird that the address got fucked cos on the confirmation email from WWEShop, my address is written correctly. So somebody in DHL messed up fpalm

I've also ordered from WWEShop and got it shipped via DHL about 10 times this year and they've never royally messed up like that before, so WTF :lol


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

Today is my birthday and I just woke up to one of the nicest and most thoughtful birthday messages ever.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Narcisse said:


> Today is my birthday and I just woke up to one of the nicest and most thoughtful birthday messages ever.


Happy Elvira Day :hb :hb










Also, Truth: Fuck people who keep ringing & can't take the hint. If I wanted to answer your shitty call, I would motherfucker. Let me enjoy my cornflakes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Narcisse said:


> Today is my birthday and I just woke up to one of the nicest and most thoughtful birthday messages ever.


:hb @Narcisse It sounds like your birthday is off to a smashing start. Enjoy this most momentous of days. See you later.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

@Narcisse happy birthday.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Spider man 1 is better than Spider man 2.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

DELETE said:


> Spider man 1 is better than Spider man 2.


I enjoyed both.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> :hb @Narcisse It sounds like your birthday is off to a smashing start. Enjoy this most momentous of days. See you later.












You can count on it.



nyelator said:


> @Narcisse happy birthday.


Thank you, it's been a great one so far.


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

Guardians of the Galaxy started the trend of inserting a 70's-90's rock song into a superhero movie trailer so it can come off as "hip" and "quirky". And literally, nobody has done it better than them since.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Narcisse said:


> You can count on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, it's been a great one so far.


That's always good.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Currently getting caught up on some missed episodes of Ghost Adventures. Yeah, I watch that stuff. And you know what? If I won enough money to quit my job I would be doing some paranormal investigating myself. That would be awesome! :mark:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Hurt my knee at work today. Probably just hyper-extended it, but will find out more tomorrow. Been icing it up and elevating, so it is not too swollen. It doesn't hurt when I walk on it, but the pain flares up in it when I stand up from a sitting or crouched down position.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Update:*

So if anyone cares (you can be honest in this thread) I went to see a doctor today and got some x-rays done on my knee. He said it looks healthy enough and that all I did was just jam it. No tears so that is some good news. He put my on work restrictions for a few days though so that will make work boring. But that is not all bad I guess.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Very light headed right now. It just manifested itself, so I'm going to wait until tomorrow to see how I am doing. I hope it doesn't necessitate another hospital visit.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

I do check in on this thread whenever I see a new post @Pratchett and @The Return OF THE SHIV

I wish you each continued recoveries with your respective ailments.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

@Norm Macdonald what was it like working on SNL during the prime 90 years?


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Obfuscation said:


> @Norm Macdonald what was it like working on SNL during the prime 90 years?


The times with Farley and Spade and Sandler were always a good time. Lorne Michaels was a bit of a quisling and that Don Ohlmeyer, I mean, he was a real jerk!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Gots to put up w/the politics to have some fun w/your pals on screen though. :mark:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Norm Macdonald said:


> I do check in on this thread whenever I see a new post @Pratchett and @The Return OF THE SHIV
> 
> I wish you each continued recoveries with your respective ailments.


Thank you for the kind words. I should recover well enough soon. Like I said, no major damage was found and I should be able to resume full work duties by next Tuesday. In the meantime I will continue to walk with a limp and seek sympathy from as many folks as possible. 

Following up to the question asked of you by Cody regarding your time on SNL, I am wondering about your more recent work - namely for your thoughts on the sex scene your character Lt. Yaphit had with the ship's doctor. Does it make it more awkward that you are only doing a voice over or do you find it more amusing because of it?

(ps - I want to commend you for your skill at conveying emotion through an animated character who has no facial expressions. That is strong work, my friend.)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I also find it impressive that the puppet in your avatar is an avid bowler. That can't be easy.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

One of these days I am going to have to find out what the hell that is all about. :mj4


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Do you not know where it comes from :monkey


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Nope. No idea. Could be puppet porn aimed at children for all I know. :draper2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

omg :lmao






This is why I love Aqua Teen.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I think I've seen that episode too. :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Sleeper highlight of the year. This revelation. :done


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Truth: I should be asleep right now, but I'm still browsing this fucking forum at nearly half past 1am. This has become a problem lately. Can't stand insomnia. 

I'm sure Work will be fun tomorrow


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

My wife (whose hair is turning grey anyway) is starting to get white streaks right at the top front of her hair spreading to each side. I told her she is beginning to look like Archer's mom. She replied by asking if I wanted her to start drinking more and berating me. I said yes please. 

Pretty hot look tbh. :trips5


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

I got kicked out of music school and called my teacher a fat ass bitch as I walked out. 
I will save a LOT of money and have plans for that money. 

I can't believe I was ever attracted to Jeff Hardy. Mental illness and drinking will make you see things funny. Matt is the better Hardy.

AJ Styles and Daniel Bryan are probably the only two male wrestlers I could trust. 

Lana is a total babe who took the time to comment to me and told me to believe in myself when no one else does. 

Alexa Bliss is better than Sasha and Paige put together! 

Naomi is still the most beautiful black woman I ever did see!

THE ICONIC DUO ARE GODS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pratchett said:


> My wife (whose hair is turning grey anyway) is starting to get white streaks right at the top front of her hair spreading to each side. I told her she is beginning to look like Archer's mom. She replied by asking if I wanted her to start drinking more and berating me. I said yes please.
> 
> Pretty hot look tbh. :trips5


Yeah, but where are you at on convincing her that your need for feet is crucial.

:lenny2


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

Pratchett said:


> My wife (whose hair is turning grey anyway) is starting to get white streaks right at the top front of her hair spreading to each side. I told her she is beginning to look like Archer's mom. She replied by asking if I wanted her to start drinking more and berating me. I said yes please.
> 
> Pretty hot look tbh. :trips5


Honestly? I'm kind of jealous. I can't wait for my hair to turn white, then I can start rocking a Lily Munster hairdo.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Santa's Baby said:


> Honestly? I'm kind of jealous. I can't wait for my hair to turn white, then I can start rocking a Lily Munster hairdo.


I imagine you could rock this look rather well.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

Kim Kardashian is the perfect icon, but Kourtney is better


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> I imagine you could rock this look rather well.


The real question is what is it going to take to get my hair to stand on end like that?


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Santa's Baby said:


> The real question is what is it going to take to get my hair to stand on end like that?


Shock treatment?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Truth: I'm growing out of Video Games. :sadbecky I haven't switched on my PS4 for like a week or had any interest to do so. My younger no life self would have reported me to the Video Game gods for this heinous crime.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Santa's Baby said:


> The real question is what is it going to take to get my hair to stand on end like that?


Perhaps a whole lotta this:


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Perhaps a whole lotta this:


That's one way to turn it white...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Perhaps a whole lotta this:


:lol

There's Something About Mary is a great film.

Cameron Diaz was :sodone back then


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Santa's Baby said:


> That's one way to turn it white...


If you ever have need of my services,


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

The mod Chrome quoted me but I can't read it. I am so sensitive and easily triggered by this site I don't wanna read anything anyone says to me out of fear I will start slicing myself up or beating myself up. I can't help it, its a horrible illness. I've received and receiving help for it. I know that I use Blunt Force Trauma to escape the internal trauma.

I got kicked out of school because of all the trauma I have experienced in a short amount of time. My teacher felt it was best for me to get help before I continue singing but that sucks because singing is my life. I guess it no longer is. In fact it is looking more and more like I will just end my life. 

I can't function stable and I can't stop freaking out about the rant thread. 

It all goes back to the rant thread. I can't stay stable !

I wished I never joined this forum or could delete my account.

I just wanna feel like I did before that rant thread. 

Bad representation of me and I have IDD so I was dissaociative (shaking too bad to spell right) during that thread.

I've talked to my therapist about it as it all keeps going back to this god damn rant thread!!!!


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Oh my


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Gimme More said:


> The mod Chrome quoted me but I can't read it. I am so sensitive and easily triggered by this site I don't wanna read anything anyone says to me out of fear I will start slicing myself up or beating myself up. I can't help it, its a horrible illness. I've received and receiving help for it. I know that I use Blunt Force Trauma to escape the internal trauma.
> 
> I got kicked out of school because of all the trauma I have experienced in a short amount of time. My teacher felt it was best for me to get help before I continue singing but that sucks because singing is my life. I guess it no longer is. In fact it is looking more and more like I will just end my life.
> 
> ...


:mj2

My girl, getting involved in all that drama on the forum has fucked you. Best to stay distant & focus on stuff that makes you calm. I know you like singing so try focus on that or other things you like.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> If you ever have need of my services,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Santa's Baby said:


>












Spoiler: Hold on tight


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Spoiler: Hold on tight


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I remember seven months ago when Rants was momentarily great again and produced two Classic Rants. http://www.wrestlingforum.com/classic-rants/


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Obfuscation said:


> Yeah, but where are you at on convincing her that your need for feet is crucial.
> 
> :lenny2


Ah, one of life's cruel ironies.

My wife's feet are constantly ice cold and she cannot go around without socks or something on them at all times. She even sleeps with socks on. My saving grace in all of that is that I have a masochistic streak where I can tolerate existence through the exquisite torture. It is a close thing sometimes, though. :$


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pratchett said:


> Ah, one of life's cruel ironies.
> 
> My wife's feet are constantly ice cold and she cannot go around without socks or something on them at all times. She even sleeps with socks on. My saving grace in all of that is that I have a masochistic streak where I can tolerate existence through the exquisite torture. It is a close thing sometimes, though. :$


:mj2

You'll have to live on through your masochistic preferences & enjoying her white streaked hair. All the while you'll have the feet access on your other laptop/desktop while she's not around. 

The Pratch system.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Not even that so much anymore, if I am being honest. The Low T problem has hit me hard in the past year or so. So I don't get the same enjoyment out of some things that I used to in years gone by. :mj2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:mj2

Damn your plight of growing old as a man. Taking away the good interests of the world.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I've also been having weird dreams where I am getting a bald spot on the back of my head. I think it comes from a couple times I went into the local grocery store and on the CCTV screen it looks like I have one when I look up at the screen as I am walking in (because of the bright lights at the entrance). However, today on my lunch break at work I used my phone to take a picture of the top and back of my head and thankfully I still have all my hair. Still a little too much grey though. That Just for Men® gradual grey removing shampoo is working a little too gradually for me. :armfold


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

After seeing taylord slays performing at jingle ball, i want her to crush me in a figure 8 with dem legs. Hot Dayum! Jesus Christ in pure form!


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

Pratchett said:


> I've also been having weird dreams where I am getting a bald spot on the back of my head. I think it comes from a couple times I went into the local grocery store and on the CCTV screen it looks like I have one when I look up at the screen as I am walking in (because of the bright lights at the entrance). However, today on my lunch break at work I used my phone to take a picture of the top and back of my head and thankfully I still have all my hair. Still a little too much grey though. That Just for Men® gradual grey removing shampoo is working a little too gradually for me. :armfold


Ditch the Just For Men and embrace the grey. Guys can pull pull off aging far more easily than women. Greying hair on a man rarely looks bad. Case in point, I always found Colin Farrell sort of meh. Since he started to embrace the grey? Yummy.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm 90% sure Jodie Whittaker was cast as Doctor Who purely because the new showrunner wants to tap dat ass.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Santa's Baby said:


> Ditch the Just For Men and embrace the grey. Guys can pull pull off aging far more easily than women. Greying hair on a man rarely looks bad. Case in point, I always found Colin Farrell sort of meh. Since he started to embrace the grey? Yummy.


I think it looks bad on me because of the way I keep my hair. I'm pretty lazy about it - I cut my own hair so it never looks great to begin with. Going with a little bit of grey doesn't bother me. It's the too much of it that looks almost white at times that makes me self conscious. I thought it was cool a couple years ago when I started going grey at my temples. If only it had stayed there for a while longer.

Well, it's almost winter and getting colder so I intend to wear it much shorter anyway.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

I know about softy and whorly 


I have pics someone sent me to my dm. I thought of sending them but I don't wanna get in THAT kind of trouble.

It ain't like it didn't come back to him in the end


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

I waste my time with this music shit. I should be a comedian. The next Bill Cosby.

Or a funny, insane rapper like Eminem and Kanye 


NOTHING BUT LOVE FOR ALL OF YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I've metaphorically been struck by lightning twice and that's a wonderful thing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

To whoever took care of her, thank you most sincerely.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> To whoever took care of her, thank you most sincerely.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Merry Chromemas said:


>


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

rekt


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Demonic things fascinate me


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

MusicMetalChristmas!! said:


> Demonic things fascinate me


Now that's a shocker :lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I still haven't seen Rihanna live.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

what are demonic things if nothing demonic exists :monkey


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Obfuscation said:


> what are demonic things if nothing demonic exists :monkey


It exists in your heart when you decide to believe. HAHAHAAH!!!! >>> It's all up to you, friend!


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

The Neon Demon was real to me.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pratch w/the absolute fuxin win :banderas


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Pratchett said:


> The Neon Demon was real to me.


Ew


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I just made @Callisto's day!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

TJF getting rekt :cozy


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm watching a YouTube video of this guy wasting Indian tech scammers' time, and in it the scammer said he was in California so the guy asked him what time it was there, something you could answer instantly. It took the dude like 30 seconds to answer cos he obviously had to Google it, then he actually got it wrong :lmao It was so funny cos the guy was just like "are you SURE?" haha.

Then the guy told the scammer his IP address said he was in Jaipur India and the scammer pretended not to know where that was LOL.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

So a few days ago on another social media site I got into a little verbal spat with an Alt-Right guy. I kept trying to get him to make an argument to me and all he could do was spout meaningless talking points and make veiled threats at me. I think eventually he must have gotten banned because he stopped showing up. Out of curiosity I went to one of the blogs that he supposedly took part in and spent some time looking around. A couple days later and that shit is still bothering me. It kind of makes sense when I think about how a number of people in the Alt-Right seem so angry and prone to violence. If I made myself read and look at that kind of stuff every day I would want to lash out at everyone to (and have a focus for my rage). There is some serious mental conditioning going on in there.

I was like










for about half a day afterwards.

Sometimes I regret my intense curiosity about stuff.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Well, they do love their guns.

can only imagine how much more needlessly intense the rest of it gets


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Wrestling was so fun. I used to eagerly want to watch almost every WWE TV show or PPV. Now, I don't seem to care. I'd watch the PPVs and that's a big MAYBE!! At the same time, I started to grow out of it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm living proof that you can teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

WWE sucks, but once in a while something good can come along. Still, shame it's so awful & has been for the majority of the decade. Thankfully, it's far from the only wrestling out there today. Not to mention, plenty from the past to watch and enjoy.

The moral of my story here is I'll never grow out of the sport of kings. It's too good. :banderas


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

iTunes can be very very VERY annoying. Right now, whenever I shut it down, it reopens itself about 15 times in a row for absolutely no reason. So of course, just before, I accidentally clicked the icon and opened it, and now it's stuck in it's loop of constantly reopening fpalm Even killing the process in Task Manager doesn't stop it! GO AWAY ITUNES I DON'T WANT YOU RIGHT NOW. I usually end up going "fuck off!" whenever it reopens itself :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm looking forward to Christmas tomorrow :woo

Usually, I've been very "yay....Christmas :maisie3" in previous years. 

I'll be honest, I'm just excited for my step-mum's cooking more than anything else :side:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

^ Aww, I'm excited to give my Mum her present cos I can't wait to see her reaction to it :woo I'm more excited for that than seeing what she got me :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> ^ Aww, I'm excited to give my Mum her present cos I can't wait to see her reaction to it :woo I'm more excited for that than seeing what she got me :lol


That's the best part of it all too. Seeing everyone finally open the presents you got them :woo

Honestly, I get happy with getting just Socks & Chocolates these days. That's a successful day for me :beckylol

You know damn well those chocolates will be gone by the end of tomorrow, too ops


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> That's the best part of it all too. Seeing everyone finally open the presents you got them :woo
> 
> Honestly, I get happy with getting just Socks & Chocolates these days. That's a successful day for me :beckylol
> 
> You know damn well those chocolates will be gone by the end of tomorrow, too ops


Hehe I already know what my Dad got me cos I picked it out LOL. But my Mum? No idea. She usually gets me something WWE related (like for my birthday this year she got me action figures of Dean, Seth & Roman ) so here's hoping!

I hope I don't get too much chocolate, I'm on a diet and Christmas is hard enough for that  :lol


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Tbh I've been so worked up with work (lol) that I've barely noticed it's Christmas 

I also don't really want most of my family members to come round as I'm not too fond of some of them & how they've been acting over the past year (to put it as nicely as I can)..but I suppose it's just one day & I'm back at work boxing day so :draper2


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Merry Christmas you fuckers  *


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Hehe I already know what my Dad got me cos I picked it out LOL. But my Mum? No idea. She usually gets me something WWE related (like for my birthday this year she got me action figures of Dean, Seth & Roman ) so here's hoping!
> 
> I hope I don't get too much chocolate, I'm on a diet and Christmas is hard enough for that  :lol


Ohhhh hey, I did get something WWE related! ZOMBIE SETH!!!

Also, Mum only got me two chocolate related things, so my diet won't be ruined. Thanks Mum (Y)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just had a lovely Christmas Dinner thanks to my step-mum. :sodone

I offered to do dishes & she gave me a big hug :lol Took me nearly 2 hours to do them all, but it's the least I can do.

Pro-tip though: Do not offer to do the Dishes, save your sanity. That was horrendous. :lmao Nah, I kid


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

A little Bathory on Christmas never hurt anyone.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I woke up at 5:30am. Still awake past Midnight, what the fuck am I doing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Saw that a local CHP Officer got killed by a drunk driver today. Sadly, he left behind three children. I hate drunk drivers with a passion.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

TRUTH: :cozy


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

I hate that Jodie Whittaker's The new Doctor, won't be watching the show until she's out, and am annoyed that I won't be watching the show until she's out.

Some of the reasons I hate her are sexist, but frankly I don't care.

The character was a man, and works best as a man because one of the whole points of the character is he's the opposite of the usual, typical, cut and pasted action heroes. Keep him as a man and bring in other female Time Lords, there are several from the past you can bring back or if you're as clever and talented as you think you are invent a new character, or better yet write your own new tv show about a cool time travelling woman. 

Her companions were obviously chosen to check of every demographic which is as annoying as it is transparently pandering, and this is common from someone as liberal as they get.

Her outfit, at least the one we've seen, is stupid, and makes The Doctor look like someone who's helping little kids solve stupid mysteries on Blue's Clues not an epic renegade Time Lord saving the Universe.

And lastly Peter Capaldi should have been granted more time as the Doctor and the chance to work with a new creative team. The team Capaldi worked with and the stories he was given to tell frankly didn't do his incarnation of the Doctor justice.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm currently about 50 points away from 100,000 points of rep :lol I never thought I'd get this much rep ever, so that's pretty cool.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Last night I dreamed I was eating a large, tasteless gumdrop.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

The other night I dreamed I was working at Hardee's. I got sent to a store that wasn't the one I normally worked at (wherever that was) and I couldn't find a place to change, plus they were frying stuff in the floor, which was odd but whatever. I finally found a door leading to the basement where I discovered a enormous underground hall full of rooms that housed illegal aliens for some reason. I told them I didn't care who they were, I just wanted somewhere to change my clothes. So I put my stuff on a bed, and while looking for a bathroom some Asian kid started going through my stuff. I yelled at him to drop it, but he backed away still holding some of my gear. So I took off running as fast as I could and jumped at him, taking him down with a flying tackle. I had him on the ground in a headlock and was wondering what to do next. As I considered which wrestling submission hold to put him in, my wife came into our bedroom and woke me up.

I was kinda pissed that I don't know what happened next, but I remember being quite pleased with myself for that flying tackle. :lenny5


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm currently about 50 points away from 100,000 points of rep :lol I never thought I'd get this much rep ever, so that's pretty cool.


Congrats on being a HOF Inductee. Rep Geek. :cuss:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's 10pm December 31 here, 2 hours from New Year's hitting and people are already setting off fireworks. At least wait till midnight people :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My father was just admitted to the hospital. There may be something severely wrong with his kidneys. Because of my heart attacks, doctors have told me to try to remain stress free. Not going to be possible here because I am really worried. Just going to pray for the best. 2018 is off to a pretty awful beginning.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Huh I'll log in for the first time in a while and see what's happening in my beloved old thread.

*Sees join dates*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So I found out today that I'm seeing Queen & Adam Lambert on the same night as a show for my favourite local wrestling company. I posted that I'd be missing it cos of the concert, and this guy I know messaged me on Facebook to tell me that I'm a horrible fan of the company for missing the show :lol THEN he said I missed about 4 shows in 2017 too, and said I wasn't a true fan.

I missed those shows cos of my broken shoulder. I couldn't even leave my house, and he expected me to go to wrestling? Also, missing shows and not going doesn't mean you're not a true fan. He thinks he's better than me cos he never misses a show fpalm He can fuck off lol. I asked him if he expects me to rip up my ticket for the Queen & Adam show and not go and he went all quiet :lmao


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I love watching old sci fi films and seeing what the world was meant to be by now. Like Im watching Event Horizon, and by 2015 we were meant to have a colony on the moon.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

CRAIG

I'm still waiting for the future where we colonize Mars & it becomes a fairly casual thing like in *Ghosts of Mars*.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So my laptop is completely fucked right now - my user profile that contains ALL of my files is corrupted and won't sign me in so I can't access ANYTHING. I'm currently using an admin account to browse the web until I can take my laptop in to get fixed tomorrow cos it's too late now.

It happened cos Windows Updates got interrupted or some shit. It's like Windows is holding all my files hostage! They're still there, I can see them, I just can't use any of them. I have no idea how to fix it, I've been trying solutions for the entire day but I've given up and am going to let the experts figure it out.

I'm just worried about it happening again after I get it fixed. You have to install Windows Updates eventually, you can't put them off forever. I'm gonna be so paranoid :lol

They might have to wipe my harddrive so I'll have to start over again. MEH.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Truth: I psychologically entered under the average american skin.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So my laptop is completely fucked right now - my user profile that contains ALL of my files is corrupted and won't sign me in so I can't access ANYTHING. I'm currently using an admin account to browse the web until I can take my laptop in to get fixed tomorrow cos it's too late now.
> 
> It happened cos Windows Updates got interrupted or some shit. It's like Windows is holding all my files hostage! They're still there, I can see them, I just can't use any of them. I have no idea how to fix it, I've been trying solutions for the entire day but I've given up and am going to let the experts figure it out.
> 
> ...


I got my laptop fixed, the tech guy I took it to managed to save all my files, all I had to do was reinstall all my programs! Yay! The corrupted profile is gone and I'm back to normal.

Plus, I got it done for free cos I took it back to the place I bought it from, the warranty is still active (cos it's for a year and I only bought it 7 months ago) so it cost me nothing :woo


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Been falling asleep every day of this week at 2-3am. I feel fucking terrible. Tried sleeping earlier, but just had to do something for a bit. I was just laying there, it's so aggravating. 

Feel so awful lately. At least the Weekend is here soon to catch-up on sleep.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

This thread is still going just like the Energizer Bunny. It keeps going and going and going.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

So who hasn't been banned?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The horror movie cliche of the baddie coming back at the end annoys me greatly.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Told someone to fuck off today & it feels great. I feel like a new person. It's been simmering for weeks, and someone has been bothering the shit out of me. I'm so tired of trying to be 'nice' & not hurt people's feelings. If you don't respect my shit, you can unkout


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I've been sick with something of some kind since Thanksgiving. This time around I've got the flu. This winter has been one of the worst I have ever dealt with health wise. This flu is no joke, and I had a shot this season. The doctors weren't kidding that this one is a doozy. I've never had body aches and fatigue like this before. It's all I can do to get out of bed every morning.

C'mon Spring... :mj2


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*I like pudding*


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I'd rather have this cold with a chronic cough and head crushing headache than deal with a stuffy nose.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I saw former WF member Dualshock on Twitter yesterday getting rekt by Jenna Jameson. After that it was a pile on from her supporters.

Dude seriously pick your battles better... :mj4


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pratchett said:


> I saw former WF member Dualshock on Twitter yesterday getting rekt by Jenna Jameson. After that it was a pile on from her supporters.
> 
> Dude seriously pick your battles better... :mj4


:lmao

This information, my goodness. What a gem.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Hailsabin!


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Gunbuster is the great mecha Anime ever!!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

SuperBrawl said:


> Hailsabin!


omg :monkey


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

The monkey :monkey


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

For the first time in my life, I actually feel old. I used to enjoy this site very much, but it is increasingly becoming a slog.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: Haven't been in here for a while.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

I CAME said:


> For the first time in my life, I actually feel old. I used to enjoy this site very much, but it is increasingly becoming a slog.


Part of enjoying this site, I feel, is accepting that it isn't great. I really don't enjoy most of the forum parts anymore (especially the WWE section) but mafia and PWA keeps me here and I'm fine with that.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

So I just finished this book that was a collection of 40 short stories based on telling the hidden tales of the background characters of the movie Star Wars: A New Hope. A few were really kind of dumb and pointless, but most were fun and will give me something new to look for when I watch the movie again. A couple were downright amazing. I will now give you a taste of one of my favorites by giving you a brief summary paraphrase:

_*The Setting *- Yoda is on Dagobah getting ready to plant seeds when he feels a disturbance in the Force at the moment that Obi Wan dies._

YODA: *WTF? Oh I guess it is just me now.*

OBI WAN: *Sup old man. BTW now you are gonna have to train another Jedi because I can't do it obvs.*

YODA: *Sounds good to me. Leia is really mature and she is totally ready. Send her to me ASAP.*

OBI WAN: *Nah you're gonna have to train Luke. I kind of dropped the ball.*

YODA: *GTFO no way am I training Luke. Kids a fegget just like his dad. Send me Leia.*

OBI WAN: *Sorry old man but its Luke or nothing. You got this.*

YODA: *Not going to happen. Stop being an ass hat and give me Leia to train.*

OBI WAN: *K then. I'll send Leia here pronto.*

YODA: *Bout time.*

OBI WAN: *Sike you're getting Luke sucks to be you.*

YODA: *Dammit.*

OBI WAN: *LOL*


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

@Evolution just recently gave me a rep. 

Saying nothing but :lmao

Thanks for the rep.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I CAME said:


> For the first time in my life, I actually feel old. I used to enjoy this site very much, but it is increasingly becoming a slog.


Don't lose heart Shivvy. Its not all bad.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm going to the movies this afternoon. For the first time in 4 and a half years :shocked: I haven't seen a movie at the cinema since sometime in 2013 :lol The Shield were together the first time the last time I saw a movie, LOL.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

I used to study English, but I did not spoken or written frequently. It's not my native language.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I LOVE YOU DAD.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@DarkLady ; I just wanted to publicly thank you for being there for me these last few days and for truly being my best friend.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

im getting healthier each day, but some days I feel less optimistic about different things, then I realize , I've got a good life and I should be grateful for all the blessings bestowed upon me by my mam and my fiance(not recently) 

There are people out there who don't have a roof over there heads at Easter , we all live in our own self absorbed bubbles, take time to think of others tomorrow , may it be loved ones , friends or family members and remember some homeless people don't have no one to help the, and they might be suffering with a range of problems , take time to say hello as u may be the only person to talk to them. And it could make all the difference,

Have a great Easter all on W.F.

Peace


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I got a new comfy chair to sit in today. It is mine and nobody else is allowed to sit in it when I am home.

One day closer to officially becoming Archie Bunker!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hate living in New Zealand. Shipping from other countries costs way too fucking much. I just calculated some items I wanted from WWEShop that came to about $40 - they wanted $45 for shipping  That costs more than the items I wanted! I haven't bought much from WWEShop this year so far cos I was going to NOLA and I bought a BUNCH of shit at the Superstore (I spent over 300 bucks at it LOL) so they've probably raised their shipping prices since the last time fpalm

And just now I paid for another shipping charge that came out to 25 bucks, but I had to pay that one cos I'd already ordered it and it was waiting to ship :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I get really mad when people shits on something I enjoy. I understand if people doesn't like it, everyone has their own opinion and stuff, but when you go on and on saying how much it sucks or how bad it is or how something/someone else is way better, that really pisses me off.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

When this thread gets a random bump out of the blue. :monkey


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I have had the worst day since my father passed away. A little Benji style dog that my sister and I saved from certain death 3 years ago will have to be put to sleep tomorrow. After a few months, we discovered that he was epileptic and thus began a long effort of medicating him, him growing resistant to it and then upping the dose or finding something new.

It had been 4 months since his last seizure and he finally reached the point where none of the medicine worked. I believe he had more than 10 seizures today. The meds would take for a bit but the seizures would return with a ferocity. My sister will take him in tomorrow for the last time. Due to my lack of mobility, I cannot go. I just wish the poor little guy had more time because he was an amazing little guy. 
@DarkLady ;

Edit:

*GODSPEED, Gizmo my baby man. *


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

I think I just figured out what "rep" is and how to give it.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I haven't logged in for a while. Checked my subs and saw I had no rep page. Guess it has been a long time lol.

Life has been really busy for the past 6 months. Hopefully things slow down enough by the end of the year so I can start to spend a little more time back on here again.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

My BFF is so incredibly random sometimes :lol

We're meeting up tomorrow, and just before she told me she couldn't make it cos her babysitter cancelled on her. She told me she was hoping her boyfriend had the day off to look after their son instead, and I said "well, tell me if anything changes". Literally 10 seconds later, she said "guess what? It has, I can make it now!" :lmao What a fast turnaround LOL. It wasn't even a minute! I went from being disappointed to being happy again in less than a minute :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I loved Billie's new pics, but I can't help but feeling dissapointed that Peyton hasn't posted anything yesterday and that, for some reason, she is covering herself more.

Which ends up with me admitting this truth: I am a bit of a pervert >


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

I love Nikki Bella's entrance solely for the booty shake


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm not really Aubrey Plaza.








I'm Sarah Paulson.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Truth: most people are fucking morons.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This site needs to be less forgiving of trolls.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's been a pretty rough year for me physically as well as personally. Still I know I am blessed and I am grateful for my time here. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I get way too upset when people I care stop talking to me or replying to me, it makes me feel unwanted and it depresses me.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> I get way too upset when people I care stop talking to me or replying to me, it makes me feel unwanted and it depresses me.


I used to feel like this. I still do in a sense. Although, I've really stopped caring what other people think more recently, or being concerned about others too much.

Sometimes you really forget to take care of yourself first and foremost, and are constantly putting others ahead of you. I'm naturally that sort of guy. It was hard to break out of it. 

As much as I don't get to see my few friends that I have, it's nice that we can only see each other once or twice a year, and it's like we've never left.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So yesterday I went to my local wrestling promotion's last show of the year - my Mum and I got a lift there and back from one of my friends, who happens to be male. This other guy I know (I've talked about him before on here, he's a pain in my ass), when he saw us arriving together, went all anti social and stopped talking to anybody :lol My Mum reckons that he's jealous of my friendship with friend who gave us a lift :lmao He literally walked right pas us without even saying hello, then proceeded to not talk to anybody at all. Everybody else (there's a whole bunch of us who are regulars who chat before the shows) was talking away and he's sitting in the corner, sulking LOL. It was quite funny cos he's the type of guy who always thinks he's right and argues a lot. Plus he never really got over the fact that he asked me out a few years ago and I turned him down.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It's 2019, lets try this again.

idk why, just found like a random thing to do. Spam.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Japanese metal is amazing.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Sant⛧nic Metal Music;76632244 said:


> Japanese metal is amazing.


Indian Folk Metal is amazing as well, I've found.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

The tensioner wheel that holds the serpentine belt on my car had the bearings break and fall out on it. Missed a day of work because of it. Turned out the part was cheap to pick up, but it took me a little bit to figure out how to get a new one on. Once I found a deadblow hammer that I left in the car from another repair issue things got a little easier. Wonderful start to the New Year.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

I know you're not supposed to want people to loose their jobs... but I REALLY hope Jodie Whitaker and Chris Chibnall get fired from Doctor Who and Kathleen Kennedy gets fired from Star Wars.

The nerd in me can only take so much more damage to these franchises.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's so humid here that I have the fan on constantly. But I just washed my hair and it's down, so when I turn the fan on my hair goes all over the place and gets in my face. So I have to tie it up if I want the fan on  First world problems :lol


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

I do love non-English speaking metal bands. English is great, as well, but metal sung in other languages is awesome.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Reached out to an old friend I haven't spoken to for around 15 years. We've both changed so much since then. It is weird to think about.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Mongolian folk metal! If you're wanting a testosterone boost.

Give Tenngar Calvary, Nine Treasures and The Hu a listen.

Between the traditional instruments, the throat singing and just total badassery of being fucking Mongols, it's bliss!


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I've listened to The Hu. Great stuff.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Bugs Bunny put into any survival or defensive situation against any other fantasy character wins any matchup due to his incredible Toon Force.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I was just reading my diary that I've had since 1999 (almost 20 years now) and in a entry from 2001, I mentioned that I went to Starbucks for the first time :lol



> That reminds me, yesterday morning I took the flyover bus with Alyse and Laura and we went to Starbucks. I bought a hot chocolate, and it tasted really nice, but it's really expensive, $1.50.


LOL at me saying $1.50 was expensive :lmao I wish I could get anything at Starbucks for that price now hahah.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Obfuscation said:


> It's 2019, lets try this again.
> 
> idk why, just found like a random thing to do. Spam.


2019 wasn't ready for T4. Sup Sabin


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*This joint still alive?*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Being in a relationship in 2019 is overrated.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

NoyK said:


> *This joint still alive?*


Forget the thread. You're still alive?! 

You've probably forgotten who I am by now. :mj2


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Forget the thread. You're still alive?!
> 
> You've probably forgotten who I am by now. :mj2


*
It hasn't been that long, I don't have dementia just yet :lol
You used to have a DB avvy I think, right? :side:
*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

First time ive posted here in a while


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Kenny said:


> First time ive posted here in a while












:mane


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

NoyK said:


> *
> It hasn't been that long, I don't have dementia just yet :lol
> You used to have a DB avvy I think, right? :side:
> *


Yeah, I used to be a huge Bryan fan, and then he retired and then he became a cocky bastard of a Heel :lol










I hope you're well, man.



Kenny said:


> First time ive posted here in a while


Kenny. <3


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

This is the most active this thread has been in about two years.

The hallucinations are happening again.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hate living in New Zealand sometimes. A lot of websites won't ship stuff here cos we're too far away. I want to get some shirts from the Custom Tees part of WWEShop, but they don't ship internationally, which is such a cocktease, I can see all the shirts on the shop but I can't have any of them. And ironically, Dakota Kai, who is fucking Kiwi, her shirt is on the Custom Tees site and therefore won't ship to NZ, the country she's actually from!!! fpalm :lmao

I have a US shipping address that I use where I get stuff sent and then they ship it to me from there to get past this, but WWEShop are assholes, and won't even let me get to the details page to put in my US address cos it just says 'this item is not available in this country' and boots me out. They clearly don't want my money :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I probably am a little too obsessed with Peyton Royce :grin2:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*I still listen to Limp Bizkit from time to time.*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The only song I ever liked by them was their cover of Behind Blue Eyes, which is probably blasphemous lol :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

^I like that one alot too. 

Are you ALL IN on AEW now? 

Did you listen to the shoot? :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Kenny said:


> ^I like that one alot too.
> 
> Are you ALL IN on AEW now?
> 
> Did you listen to the shoot? :mark:


Yes and yes. If something is good enough for Mox, it's good enough for me 



And speaking of Mox, for some reason, our movie channels love to play his 12 Rounds 3: Lockdown movie, I swear they have it on every few months :lol Not complaining of course, cos hey it's Mox lol. My Mum has it on right now, and she just said to me that she thinks Mox is cute in it :mark:


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

:mark:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I am something of a professional monster expert these days. People actually pay me to prattle on about monsters. (Woo!)

I drink copious amounts of diet root beer when I'm depressed.

I walk with a slight limp.

I worked extensively on a Phantom of the Opera nonfiction book that will never be published.

I repeat words sometimes because I hate the way I say them.

I have an unusual accent.

I do coin tricks to concentrate.

Despite my reputation as a lover of all horror films, I never dug The Exorcist.

I disgusted Joe Bob Briggs once... and he loved it.

I actually dig everyone in this section, even the TAY fans. You're good people.

In fact, I dig most people, warts and all.

I am something of a hippie.

I collect old junk food and thrown-out store displays.

I usually have some sort of toy in my pocket for luck.

I have written and contributed to popular genre shows.

One pair of pants I wear was given to me by a well-liked wrestler.

My dog just passed away. I'm not quite over that.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't hate too many things.

I tease, but I truly appreciate the unique viewpoints everyone brings to this forum.

I don't play too many video games these days, but I am still fascinated by gamer culture.

Quarantine has made me realize that I take too many things for granted.

I was supposed to work with a popular horror author. That won't happen now.

I love the horror genre more than anything, but I respond more to its atmosphere than the scares.

This is the only forum I post on. (You lucky dogs!)

I sincerely hope you are all doing well during this difficult time.

I am a terrible juggler.

I have a rather nasty scar from an ATV accident.

I like people who are passionate about things.

I used to eat mashed potatoes with every meal.

I am something of a ghost writer.

I actually do watch a lot of romantic comedies and musicals.

My five favorite books are The Phantom of the Opera (Shocker!), Jane Eyre, We Have Always Lived in the Castle, The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes, and The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy.

My twenty favorite movies are (probably) The Phantom of the Opera (1925), The Bride of Frankenstein, The Red Shoes (1948), An American in Paris, The Nightmare Before Christmas, Throne of Blood, The 7th Voyage of Sinbad, The Elephant Man, Amélie, The Thin Man, The Abominable Dr. Phibes, 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea (1954), Phantom of the Paradise, Blazing Saddles, Johnny Guitar, Double Indemnity, The Castle of Cagliostro, Beauty and the Beast (1946), Beetlejuice, and Horror of Dracula. 

I am writing a remake that will probably never happen.

Contrary to popular belief, I actually like Becky Lynch and Alexa Bliss.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Truth: I'm stuck in life and don't exactly know where I'm going from here, I just take everyday as it comes by.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Anyone still alive in here? *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I let people down that I love.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

I procrastinate tdoing things until the last second, I am very clean with not my stuff too.


----------

